# Magi



## Reznor (Jun 24, 2015)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Tazmo (Jun 24, 2015)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## beyondsouske (Jun 24, 2015)

I think Belial is permanent, the only way they could become normal is if their convinced by the Kou empire that they were brainwashed into hating Kouen and he didn't kill their families.


----------



## Darth (Jun 24, 2015)

The effects of Belial probably wear off if you kill the user.


----------



## Onihikage (Jun 24, 2015)

That's gonna be a shitty time for the brainwashed soldiers. Imagine coming out of being brainwashed and realizing you were manipulated into murdering a ton of people you had no reason to hate. Sure, you know it's not your fault, but you'll still feel like shit.


----------



## Kellogem (Jun 24, 2015)

better than the ones who were getting killed after turned into zombie-plant-hulk monsters fighting and killing for him..

good luck getting redeemed from that hakuryuu..

he doesnt just cause the death of a lot of people, but somehow manages to stain (and kind of torture) them.. Al Thamen are nice guys compared to him.

I wonder if he goes as far as hurting civilians and women/children, or he is going to stop here..


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 24, 2015)

So will Sinbad come and help the Sauce out?


----------



## Gunners (Jun 24, 2015)

He will probably step in to spank the winner. Alibaba will have to take him down.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 24, 2015)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> So will Sinbad come and help the Sauce out?



I REALLY hope not, Sauce needs a get his ass kick already the little shit. 

Although there is NO WAY Sinbad won't use this situation to some advantage.


----------



## Melodie (Jun 25, 2015)

The new volume cover is sexy.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 29, 2015)

^They sided with Hakuryuu because he is the rightful heir to the throne.

That and Alba was a bitch so not hard to turn on her.


----------



## Kellogem (Jun 29, 2015)

and they realized that after Hakuryuu scared the shit out of them with a stare?

cause iirc they were standing in his way, than after they shit their pants and let Hakuryuu go through them they decided to join him.. such weak willed old shits... it felt like they realized Hakuryuu is the alpha and made them his bitches just like that..


----------



## Kellogem (Jun 29, 2015)

speaking of Sinbad, is his bitch harem complete in his adventurous spin-off yet?  how many bitches are waiting in line to develop a man-crush on him?


----------



## santanico (Jun 29, 2015)

Sinbad is a Gary Stu, now I'm not saying I dislike him but it gets annoying how many of the characters hop on his dick


----------



## Reyes (Jun 29, 2015)

Just waiting for Sinbad to go full villain.


----------



## santanico (Jun 29, 2015)

^seconded


----------



## Reyes (Jun 29, 2015)

It be teased long enough, if he doesn't go full bad guy at this arc I'm quitting the manga for a bit.


----------



## Shukumei (Jun 29, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> speaking of Sinbad, is his bitch harem complete in his adventurous spin-off yet?  how many bitches are waiting in line to develop a man-crush on him?



Current plot spoilers:
[sp]Sinbad started to get arrogant and think "I'm a special snowflake loved by destiny, nothing bad can happen to me", so he ends up getting sold into slavery and is currently chained up, barely-clothed, and being tortured by his new master: Madaura. She wants to mind-break him and turn him into one of her "children" like with Hakuryuu.[/sp]

Before that, his harem has continued to increase, but as you can see that's not really happening at the moment.


----------



## Kellogem (Jun 29, 2015)

he is going to have Masrur on his dick within 5 chapters.. just a little hardship to make it more satisfying.

moreover I think there is a high chance he is going to make even Madauras bitch his... everybody want to ride Sinbads comfy dick.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 30, 2015)

starr said:


> Sinbad is a Gary Stu, now I'm not saying I dislike him but it gets annoying how many of the characters hop on his dick



He's not a Gary Stu. I've mentioned before that he is more of a subversion to the trope as it is pretty obvious that he has a sinister side to him.


----------



## Kellogem (Jun 30, 2015)

raw is in the air! ♪




*Spoiler*: __ 



household vessel users vs household vessel users as I predicted..

but man, those guys are huge... like fucking colossal titan big.

Hakuryuu in deep shit and whatever Nanaumi is up to, she is going to do it next chapter I guess.

also Zagans household effect looks sick..


----------



## Goud (Jun 30, 2015)

I actually kind of like how this war isn't taking a ton of chapters to move foward. Pacing is pretty nice.


----------



## santanico (Jun 30, 2015)

the pacing is perfect


----------



## Gunners (Jul 1, 2015)

Do you think it is possible that Alibaba will end up with another Djinn equip after his journey with Judar (a Magi). It has dawned on me that the place he has been banished to can be compared the dungeons they have to conquer in the sense that they exist in a difference dimension of sorts.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Jul 1, 2015)

yeah, i think alibaba will. especially since people are teleported to alma torran when they enter the dungeons, and when they are conquered they return to the current world. so not only would a dungeon get him a new djinn, but it would also be his ticket home.


----------



## santanico (Jul 1, 2015)

crossing my fingers for that exact outcome. Still wonder if they burned/buried his body yet....


----------



## Black Knight (Jul 2, 2015)

Just by looking closely at the kind of creatures that inhabit the area they are I can tell both Alibaba and Judar ended up inside some dungeon.


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 2, 2015)

eh, I was hoping that place is a bit more special than simply a dungeon..

Alibaba pushed Judar out of the known universe, Alibaba was sent by Belial into a place no one knows about than it turn out the place they arrived at is just a dungeon.. would be a bit underwhelming and easy.. it the end all Hakuryuu did at the cost of his legs is put him into a dungeon so he can get a new metal vessel? ..hope not.

Hakuryuus big sacrifice being a free trip to powerup..


----------



## LordPerucho (Jul 2, 2015)

here

Latest chapter is out.

Next chapter, Hakuryuu will ask Nanaumi to give him a hand/give him magoi?


----------



## Reyes (Jul 2, 2015)

Nah maybe Haku was resilient of having who ever is her master help out.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jul 3, 2015)

Yes but this is do or die for him, he has no other choice but ask Nanaumi and her master to help him.

All the odds have been stacked against him.

Im interested to find out who is Nanaumis master, probably someone related to Gyouken.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jul 3, 2015)

Most likely hopefully it's not as predictable with her serving someone related to Gyokuen...


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 3, 2015)

do you guys think its too late to bring in new major fractions at this point?

like not someone Al-Thamen / Gyokuen related, but not Sinbad related either...


I'd like a new force, like someone elder David related...someone who would like to use Il Ilah and Solomons destiny, but not serve them.. then it can all come down to Sinbad at a latter point, but not now yet... so a connecting point between Sinbad and Hakuryuu.

I wonder how many arcs left... I would like one when the main antagonist would be Sinbad, one for Al Thamen/Gyokuen/Il Ilah, and the current one with Hakuryuu and this master.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 3, 2015)

Hakuryuu is about to do something very stupid. 

When his artificial limbs stop working, you realise how fucked his body is: no legs and missing an arm. He should count himself lucky that Alibaba left his lungs; we would be looking Darth Vader.


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 3, 2015)

if he doesnt do anything, he is dead, so I dont think you can do worse here..

a couple of more battles, and if he loses Zagan, he is going to be just a head..


----------



## Gunners (Jul 3, 2015)

He shouldn't have entered the battle in the first place. It's kind of clear that she is pulling his strings. She wanted him in the desperate situation so that he will take the option she will inevitably give him.

What he accepts will be worse than surrendering.


----------



## santanico (Jul 3, 2015)

I'd like for Hakuei to show up


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 3, 2015)

Gunners said:


> He shouldn't have entered the battle in the first place. It's kind of clear that she is pulling his strings. She wanted him in the desperate situation so that he will take the option she will inevitably give him.
> 
> What he accepts will be worse than surrendering.



if he surrenders Im not sure they let him live, and even if so, I guess they would put him into a dungeon or something... he is already in depravity, so his soul goes to il ilah anyway, so in the end what else he can lose now? his one remaining arm?

I think Hakuryuu was aware things would go this way, probably was hoping it wouldnt and tried his best, but the moment he let nanaumi go with him, he probably expected it to go down this way..

I dunno what Nanaumi could ask for her help, but I dont think Hakuryuu can lose more he already have..


----------



## Reyes (Jul 5, 2015)

starr said:


> I'd like for Hakuei to show up



Yeah hopefully she shows up at some point, I mean there's no way she wouldn't right?


----------



## Reyes (Jul 6, 2015)

Spoilers came out, [sp]look like the master was Sinbad.[/sp]


----------



## santanico (Jul 6, 2015)

[sp]Sinbad is throwing his lot in with Haku, not surprised honestly. Sinbad always did seem he had it in for Kouen[/sp]


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 6, 2015)

[sp]I was expecting Sinbad to wait until Hakuryuu and Koen's forces had worn each other out before sweeping in. Seems a bit premature, although... I suppose I didn't think Hakuryuu would be pressed so quickly. Engaging in an all out war with Koen's army wasn't very smart.[/sp]


----------



## santanico (Jul 6, 2015)

[sp]goes to show how inexperienced he really is[/sp]


----------



## Reyes (Jul 6, 2015)

[sp]I do wonder if Kouen and company expected Sinbad to enter the fray. [/sp]

BTW here's the spoilers:


*Spoiler*: __ 



The chapter opens with Kouen and Aladdin in Balbadd, with the former talking about the battle (that it seems it is/was a short battle with minimum sacrifices, etc). He then asks Aladdin if he won’t do anything now that Alibaba is dead, and that this was a conflict between people of a country that has nothing to do with him.

Aladdin isn’t sure about the “unrelated” part, and understands that they wanted to fight, but wonder if this is really what Hakuryuu wanted.

Back in the battlefield, Nanaumi is still mocking Hakuryuu, confirming that he he has ran out of magoi and is currently unable to move his arm or legs (well, from the looks of the last chapter “moving” his arm is definitely not an option…).

As Kouha and Kougyoku get ready to use their Extreme Magic, Nanaumi says that it all doesn’t matter, since the victor will be Hakuryuu in the end… after all, from the moment her master decided to help Hakuryuu his victory had been already decided. Hakuryuu looks quite silent, though, as new soldiers appear.

These new soldiers address Nanaumi (weirdly enough, they refer to her as 七海 instead of ナナウミ - which yes, means the same, but I wonder if it means it is a name?), asking if their opponents are these two girls? (poor Kouha). Yes folks, we got other countries backing Hakuryuu.

Though Koumei was apparently anticipating Oniyakko (meaning something like “demon kingdom”) joining. Japan Oniyakko is an eastern tiny island country, whose diplomatic relations with the Empire were cut when their new leader ascended. 

He still finds a it a bit off that they would join his sibling, but his train of though is interrupted when news of an army of 10K attacking them from the rear reach him. And….
“They are knights! Covered in steel armor, it’s the cavalry of another nation!” (OH MY GOD NO).
The King of Japan Oniyakko, Yamato Takehiko, then introduces himself to Kouha, and the reason he is here is of course… 

“The two of us came to assist our fellow member of the Seven Seas Alliance!!”

And why I say “two”? Because of course, the other king here is no other than Darius Leoxses.


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 6, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Reyes said:


> Spoilers came out, look like the master was Sinbad.



isnt the "master" this Yamato Takehiko guy?

not sure I like this recent revelations.. I guess I wanted something different and more sinister (like Al-Thamen) instead of just other nations jumping into the fray. 

at least we have our Sinbad connection all right.. his bitches are already here.

Oniyakko sounds interesting..


----------



## Reyes (Jul 6, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> [sp]isnt the "master" this Yamato Takehiko guy?
> 
> not sure I like this recent revelations.. I guess I wanted something different and more sinister (like Al-Thamen) instead of just other nations jumping into the fray.
> 
> ...



[sp]Does the spoiler specially call him out for being the master though?

Anyway he irrelevant compared to the SSA entering the fray now.

Hopefully the Kou have something. [/sp]


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 6, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Nanaumi considering him her master would make more sense than Sinbad to me, especially if she is from Oniyakko which is kind of obvious.. but its just my guess.


somehow I feel like this Oniyakko is going to be more relevant than other Sinbad bitches... or did the mangaka only come up with a new country, so it wouldnt be so obvious the SSA are supporting Hakuryuu, cause otherwise we would have found it out based on her attire?

if its the whole SAA with all those metal vessel users that showed up during the medium fiasco vs kou, kou has no chance... now they are the ones who should have some outside force helping them out unless they want to get obliterated.

or they can just hope Sinbad doesnt want a world war and going to stop at some point..


----------



## Reyes (Jul 6, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> [sp]if its the whole SAA with all those metal vessel users that showed up during the medium fiasco vs kou, kou has no chance... now they are the ones who should have some outside force helping them out unless they want to get obliterated.
> 
> or *they can just hope Sinbad doesnt want a world war and going to stop at some point.*.[/sp]


[sp]Well a world war seem like it was going to happen at some point, so I don't know if Sinbad would stop just because of that.

I hear people saying Reim might come in and help Kou because they don't trust Sinbad but I can't remember much about them. Maybe Kouen can convince Aladdin to help out, I mean there's no way he's not going to be involved in the fight to some degree and Koumei said a Magi can really be a great help. 

Hopefully this war won't be so one sided now, it would be even more boring than it is now and hopefully the Kou all get killed[/sp]


----------



## Darth (Jul 6, 2015)

So when exactly did it become okay to talk about spoilers outside of spoiler tags?

Wow fuck you guys.


----------



## Reyes (Jul 6, 2015)

My bad.


----------



## Reyes (Jul 6, 2015)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> :yeahsorry


----------



## santanico (Jul 6, 2015)

spoiler tagging is so 2009


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 6, 2015)

I thought its ok to talk about it without the tags since everyone was doing the same

the rules always change..


----------



## Darth (Jul 6, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> I thought its ok to talk about it without the tags since everyone was doing the same
> 
> the rules always change..



No, that rule has never actually changed.


----------



## Reyes (Jul 6, 2015)

It's my bad everyone.


----------



## santanico (Jul 6, 2015)

go with the flow


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 7, 2015)

this


*Spoiler*: __ 



so master appeared and Nanaumi went all fangirl.. (such a shame, even though I prefered Hakuryuu X Nanaumi... waiting for some hentai with that)

Master looks too young and arrogant, was expecting some older, more menacing dude, but going to hold my opinion until I see him in action. based on the water bird he has a water based metal vessel as well.

and Kou guys are in deep shit as expected. time for Kouen to get his ass here-


----------



## Reyes (Jul 7, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> this
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



He has to have something, there's no war the mangaka would make the war this one sided now.

If so this war going to be even MORE boring.

Aladdin help him out.


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 7, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



how many MV users the SSA have again? trying to recall them, I have 4 in mind... there is that blond girl from the feminist nation with the 3 faced djinn equip, that blue haired old sea dude with that fugly ass red skull monster DE, the knight dude from this chapter, and that pharao-like dude, father of Alibabas sword master those name I forgot..

I think there was a dog-like guy as well... and a lot of household users among Sibad harem, but iirc they receive magoi from Sinbads djinn, so they might not be able to fight all out without draining Sinbad..

anyway, if all the MV users from both side would fight each other, and Reim would help out Kou (they have 2 other MV users I think), it might be kind of equal..


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 7, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Each member of the Seven Sea Alliance  has a MV i believe so at least 7 including Sinbad.


----------



## Darth (Jul 7, 2015)

Much better


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 7, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



still, I think she should've figured it out she is going to need 7 MV users including Sinbadf for the 7 Sea Alliance, so she should come up with an explanation where were the other 2... they being busy wouldnt cut it when it comes to saving the world... or they received the invitation card late?


----------



## santanico (Jul 7, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like things are really starting to heat up

I knew Haku's arc wasn't over just yet


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 9, 2015)

Nanaumi is such an eccentric girl.. I hope she can fight at least on the level of a household vessel user and going to do so. want a Nanaumi vs Morgiana match.

what were those big-ass monsters coming out from the teleportation circle?

I didnt know Kou has things like that.. something to do with Kouens dragon-like MV? 

now I want the samurai dude to fight Kouha, and the knight Kougyoku. either way, Kou is going to have their ass kicked in the upcoming chapters I think.


----------



## santanico (Jul 9, 2015)

maybe Sinbad will join the fight?


----------



## Reyes (Jul 9, 2015)

starr said:


> maybe Sinbad will join the fight?



Nah, I think he might let the others fight Kou off, until he feels the need to jump in.

And he's to good to jump in this early into the war arc.



Kell?gem said:


> now I want the samurai dude to fight Kouha, and the knight Kougyoku. either way, Kou is going to have their ass kicked in the upcoming chapters I think.



They will be kicked a bit but I can see this war being a bunch of chapters of back and fourth.

I don't think she would just have Kou lose with nothing to counter for the rest of the arc.


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 9, 2015)

I think the first battle of the war is coming to an end with Kou retraining and Kouha / Kougyoku in bad shape..

I dont think the war is going to be one big battle lasting for years, they are going to reorganize and shit with multiple battles giving Aladdin a chance to find his resolve and Alibaba to return at some point.

maybe next battle we are going to have some reinforcement for Kou - possibly Reim- a big MV users vs MV users battle and Kouen vs Sinbad the main event and the end of the arc. I think this battle wont last longer than a couple of more chapters.


----------



## Reyes (Jul 9, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> I think the first battle of the war is coming to an end with Kou retraining and Kouha / Kougyoku in bad shape..
> 
> I dont think the war is going to be one big battle lasting for years, they are going to reorganize and shit with multiple battles giving Aladdin a chance to find his resolve and Alibaba to return at some point.
> 
> maybe next battle we are going to have some reinforcement for Kou - possibly Reim- a big MV users vs MV users battle and Kouen vs Sinbad the main event and the end of the arc. I think this battle wont last longer than a couple of more chapters.



This battle in the plains, yeah but I don't know about a few chapters.

Maybe I'm just thinking that because recent war arc's in manga have been shit.

I honestly doubt Kouen VS Sinbad is the main event, Kouen and Haku need to fight it out. They are the main fight that the initial arc is built on and there a past between them we need more clearance on.


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 9, 2015)

Haku had 2 fights already not long ago, and definitely going to have a rematch with Alibaba... I think people would be tired as hell of him with 4 fights under his belt...

otoh I dont see a worthy opponent for Sinbad other than Kouen. also it feels like Haku have a grudge against Kouen while the latter doesnt have a personal issue with Hakuryuu and just treats him as a problematic obstacle.

not to mention Kouen would rape Hakuryuu unless he is handicapped to hell.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 9, 2015)

Just read the chapter. Members of the Seven Seas Alliance ready to fuck shit up.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jul 9, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> Nanaumi is such an eccentric girl.. I hope she can fight at least on the level of a household vessel user and going to do so. want a Nanaumi vs Morgiana match.
> 
> what were those big-ass monsters coming out from the teleportation circle?
> 
> ...



Nanaumi is hinted being a water user, so she will probably fight Kougyoku and defeat her, I hope its not a straight up curbstomp match thiugh.

Kouha is probably kicking the bucket no way he will defeat the 2 Kings, even if Koumei steps in, which would raise another deathflag.


----------



## Reyes (Jul 9, 2015)

I don't think Nanaumi is all that important here IMO.


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 9, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Nanaumi is hinted being a water user, so she will probably fight Kougyoku and defeat her, I hope its not a straight up curbstomp match thiugh.



Nanaumi defeating a MV user, that would be rich... there should be some serious explanation in that happens, cause I dont see how that would be possible, poor Kougyoku would look like shit even if Nanaumi is a household vessel user.


----------



## Reyes (Jul 9, 2015)

Would Yunan get involved in this conflict?


----------



## LordPerucho (Jul 9, 2015)

Reyes said:


> I don't think Nanaumi is all that important here IMO.



She is probably one of the strongest soldiers in Takeruhiko army(along with that other Demon guy).

The statement of Takeruhiko not wanting to fight girls, that leaves Nanaumi to fight her.



Kell?gem said:


> Nanaumi defeating a MV user, that would be rich... there should be some serious explanation in that happens, cause I dont see how that would be possible, poor Kougyoku would look like shit even if Nanaumi is a household vessel user.



If she is gonna be Morg opponent for the next arc or EOS, she HAS to beat Kougyoku.

Takeruhiko army seem to be implied they are demons or half demons .


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 9, 2015)

eh, is Yunan ever get involved in anything? ..he is always just a bystander..

I see the Master didnt make an impression on you guys...



LordPerucho said:


> If she is gonna be Morg opponent for the next arc or EOS, she HAS to beat Kougyoku.



you think Morg is stronger than Kougyoku?


----------



## Reyes (Jul 9, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> She is probably one of the strongest soldiers in Takeruhiko army(along with that other Demon guy).
> 
> *The statement of Takeruhiko not wanting to fight girls, that leaves Nanaumi to fight her.*



Really...if push comes the shove I'm sure he will fight a girl. I bet it's more him make a remark as a joke rather than literal.

Hell if he won't, take advantage that he won't fight back.



Kell?gem said:


> eh, is Yunan ever get involved in anything? ..he is always just a bystander..
> 
> I see the Master didnt make an impression on you guys...



Yeah but can he really just continue to do that, he doesn't trust Sinbad at all and if this is his play to take down/control Kou empire than that just make Sinbad all the more powerful and can he really want/afford that?


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 9, 2015)

Yunan is going to get some keyrole when Sinbad gets defeated, like appear there and make Sinbad having some flashback, realizing when he strayed from the right path or shit..

I think Yunan is like a phenomenon to give some depth to Sinbad and a mentor figure to Morgiana.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jul 9, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> eh, is Yunan ever get involved in anything? ..he is always just a bystander..
> 
> I see the Master didnt make an impression on you guys...
> 
> ...



Currently? Nah, By EOS? She will.



Reyes said:


> Really...if push comes the shove I'm sure he will fight a girl. I bet it's more him make a remark as a joke rather than literal.
> 
> Hell if he won't, take advantage that he won't fight back.



He sounded a bit Sinbadish in that aspect .

Im still laughing how he mocked Kouha, his trap censors are weak.


Hakuryuu role in this War is probably done unless someone gives him Magoi.


----------



## Reyes (Jul 9, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> He sounded a bit Sinbadish in that aspect .
> 
> Im still laughing how he mocked Kouha, his trap censors are weak.
> 
> ...



He will be back, although he's not the main concern/threat as of right now.

It's all about handling SSA.


----------



## Shukumei (Jul 9, 2015)

Don't die, Kouha!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 9, 2015)

Honestly... didn't see this coming.


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 9, 2015)

I though a bunch of guys from the cast are girls including Hakuryuu and Kouha when I first saw pictures of them, but they havent appeared in the anime yet, so cant blame master..

and his DE is so girly, it makes the transformations in Sailor Moon full of testosterone compared to it..


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 9, 2015)

Reyes said:


> Would Yunan get involved in this conflict?



I don't think so. It's implied that Yunan might be having some issues/reaching the end of his life cycle so he will probably refrain from directly doing any kind of fighting until Sinbad himself is actively fighting or seemingly close to victory.


----------



## Reyes (Jul 9, 2015)

Shukumei said:


> Don't die, Kouha!



Honestly he has the highest death flag IMO.


----------



## Reyes (Jul 9, 2015)

Jetstorm said:


> I don't think so. It's implied that Yunan might be having some issues/reaching the end of his life cycle so he will probably refrain from directly doing any kind of fighting until Sinbad himself is actively fighting or seemingly close to victory.



I wonder how long until Sinbad goes full depravity, I would love if he shows up in this arc and he already is or maybe this will be the breaking point depending on if he wins or not.


----------



## Darth (Jul 9, 2015)

Reyes said:


> I wonder how long until Sinbad goes full depravity, I would love if he shows up in this arc and he already is or maybe this will be the breaking point depending on if he wins or not.



I honestly don't think he's anywhere near depravity. 

His stance in this war is entirely political. He has his own reasons for doing what he's doing, and Kou has always been his biggest enemy. Assisting Hakuryuu in this war isn't at all illogical or depraved.


----------



## santanico (Jul 9, 2015)

I hope there's a scenery change next chapter. I wanna see what Morg and the others are up to.


----------



## convict (Jul 9, 2015)

As long as Rametoto doesn't join the fray team En still has a sliver of a chance with Koumei leading the front. That dude just exudes brutality and power. I can't remotely see Kougyoku or Kouha lasting for long against him.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jul 9, 2015)

Reyes said:


> He will be back, although he's not the main concern/threat as of right now.
> 
> It's all about handling SSA.



Some people believing he had a chance in being the FV because he had 2 Djiins was kinda funny.

Its a matter of time before we see Sinbad arriving.



starr said:


> I hope there's a scenery change next chapter. I wanna see what Morg and the others are up to.



Morg is probably training after learning of Alibabas death, but I hope she doestn do the same mistake Alibaba did and try to TNJ Hakuryuu once she meets him again.

Im still disappointed how little we have seen her since the timeskip .


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 9, 2015)

Reyes said:


> I wonder how long until Sinbad goes full depravity, I would love if he shows up in this arc and he already is or maybe this will be the breaking point depending on if he wins or not.



I'm not sure if Sinbad ever goes into full depravity so much as he just ends up being a strong political/military obstacle that needs to be overcome in some way or another.

He would have to start cursing destiny in order to fall and I don't see that happening unless something happens to Sindria and/or all his generals. 



LordPerucho said:


> Some people believing he had a chance in being the FV because he had 2 Djiins was kinda funny.



Why would they think he could be FV just because he has two when Kouen has 3, Sinbad has 7, and worse case scenario Aladdin could do to him what he did to Judar? Hakuryuu having two vessels helped to elevate him above most of the other 1 Djinn King vessels but it didn't suddenly make him top dog. Now if he had a 3rd Djinn as haxxed as Belial then we could start considering it.


----------



## Reyes (Jul 9, 2015)

starr said:


> I hope there's a scenery change next chapter. I wanna see what Morg and the others are up to.



I honestly rather we see Judar and Alibaba adventure. 

It more likely for some comedy and that what I feel Magi does best at.


----------



## santanico (Jul 9, 2015)

Reyes said:


> I honestly rather we see Judar and Alibaba adventure.
> 
> It more likely for some comedy and that what I feel Magi does best at.


that goes w/o saying 

still, Morg needs more panel time


----------



## Reyes (Jul 9, 2015)

Darth said:


> *I honestly don't think he's anywhere near depravity*.
> 
> His stance in this war is entirely political. He has his own reasons for doing what he's doing, and Kou has always been his biggest enemy. Assisting Hakuryuu in this war isn't at all illogical or depraved.



Manga has said he has halfway fallen.

Chapter 59

I don't think this would be brought up and nothing to be done with it, we don't know how long he has been like this and the longer the manga goes one he has to become on or the other IMO.

I'm not saying him picking Hakuryuu is going to make him fall, honestly we don't know his full intentions on supporting him. Yes Kouen and Kou is his major enemy but Sinbad has be portrayed as a under handed guy and I wouldn't be surprise if there more to this than just this.

At most how far he willing to go though with this war and the final result of it may make him fall or just ever closer to it.

Again this is IMO.


----------



## Reyes (Jul 9, 2015)

starr said:


> that goes w/o saying
> 
> still, Morg needs more panel time



Yeah she does, hopefully she shows up.

Maybe Hakuei can come in to and stop being irrelevant.


----------



## Darth (Jul 9, 2015)

Reyes said:


> Manga has said he has halfway fallen.
> 
> Chapter 59
> 
> ...



Sinbad has always been portrayed as a "More than just your average protagonist" character. He's as much an anti-hero as he is a hero. It falls within the realm of probability, given his character, that he would allow himself to fall partway to depravity just for the sake of his own curiosity/gaining strength. 

That being said, I feel like the current arc in Sinbad's own manga heavily reflects our current discussion. Sinbad himself is at the moment enslaved to a completely insane dominatrix/torturer. And has basically mentally broken from what we've seen so far. It's entirely possible we'll find out just how far into depravity Sinbad has actually reached in the next few chapters. 

But I don't think he'll ever fall all the way. Have you ever played Knights of the Old Republic, or are you familiar with it's lore? Revan, the supposed "MC" has equal access to both sides of the Force, Light and Dark. Although Revan is undoubtedly a good guy, he trained and mastered elements of the Dark Side of the Force and used both equally. I'm thinking something similar applies for Sinbad.


----------



## Reyes (Jul 9, 2015)

He honestly can just stay being both really, I just get the impression he might become a future villain because he might lean more to the other side or just fall completely but again that's just me we have to see and wait.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 9, 2015)

Darth said:


> how far into depravity Sinbad has actually reached in the next few chapters.
> 
> But I don't think he'll ever fall all the way. Have you ever played Knights of the Old Republic, or are you familiar with it's lore? Revan, the supposed "MC" has equal access to both sides of the Force, Light and Dark. Although Revan is undoubtedly a good guy, he trained and mastered elements of the Dark Side of the Force and used both equally. I'm thinking something similar applies for Sinbad.



This is actually a really good comparison for Sinbad now that you mention it. Revan was "special" in a similar way to Sinbad and the access to both Light and Dark setting him apart from his other peers on either side of the force. Although I'm not sure he is going to do anything as dark as Hakuryuu is with the plants and false memories.


----------



## Reyes (Jul 9, 2015)

Jetstorm said:


> This is actually a really good comparison for Sinbad now that you mention it. Revan was "special" in a similar way to Sinbad and the access to both Light and Dark setting him apart from his other peers on either side of the force.* Although I'm not sure he is going to do anything as dark as Hakuryuu* is with the plants and false memories.



I'm sure when pushed comes to shove he can and will do what he must for his country and ideals just like other characters.


----------



## Darth (Jul 10, 2015)

3 more reasons Sinbad would help Hakuryuu:

Kouen has expressly stated his intent to take over the entire world. Sinbad and the Seven Seas Alliance are standing in his way. 


Hakuryuu actually defeated the remnants of Al Thamen that were controlling Kou. Sinbad is ultimately very against Al Thamen and Kouen wanted to use Al Thamen for his own gain disregarding the risk. 


And technically at the summit Sinbad said he would ally with the Kou Empire, not Kouen, and help drive out Al Thamen. The ones who drove out Al Thamen was Hakuryuu and Judar and the one seated in the capital as the emperor of the Kou Empire is Hakuryuu. Its seems perfectly in line with Sinbad's character to use that to his advantage and say that he is protecting his already sworn allies, despite the "unfortunate" circumstances that now surround it. Especially with Hakuryuu already asking for his help in the past.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 10, 2015)

Darth said:


> 3 more reasons Sinbad would help Hakuryuu:
> 
> Kouen has expressly stated his intent to take over the entire world. Sinbad and the Seven Seas Alliance are standing in his way.
> 
> ...



All this is pretty spot on especially the last part. Because as it stands, Hakuryuu is the one with the legitimate claim to the throne and he currently holds the capital of the Kou Empire. So Sinbad saying that he would ally with Kou isn't something he can really be faulted for since that is what he did and Hakuryuu did indeed request his help.

So ultimately it will piss off Kouen and his siblings and we will see how the other players on this stage decide to react to Kou being part of the Seven Seas Alliance.


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 10, 2015)

Sinbad is such a hypocrite hating Al Thamen so much while giving a hand to Hakuryuu who has fallen to depravity and are turning the soldiers of his country into brainwashed monstrous puppets, and his magi was willing to summon Il Illah while Hakuryuu seemingly had no problem with it..

I guess he would ally even with Al Thamen if they would help him dominate the world, he just hates them cause they are working against him..

on a different note I wonder if Black Vessel Users are going to be a thing ever again.. I was looking forward to Al Thamen having a bunch of them after Dunya, but we only got those 3 fodders instead.


----------



## Darth (Jul 10, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> Sinbad is such a hypocrite hating Al Thamen so much while giving a hand to Hakuryuu who has fallen to depravity and are turning the soldiers of his country into brainwashed monstrous puppets, and his magi was willing to summon Il Illah while Hakuryuu seemingly had no problem with it..
> 
> I guess he would ally even with Al Thamen if they would help him dominate the world, he just hates them cause they are working against him..
> 
> on a different note I wonder if Black Vessel Users are going to be a thing ever again.. I was looking forward to Al Thamen having a bunch of them after Dunya, but we only got those 3 fodders instead.



Not sure what gave you that impression, but I highly doubt Sinbad would ever side with Al Thamen considering they're his utmost enemies. 

And don't jump to conclusions on his motives for helping Hakuryuu just yet. It's entirely possible that his plan involves weakening Kouen by supporting Hakuryuu and then abandoning Hakuryuu in his moment of need, resulting in a very weak Kou that Sindria could then attack.


----------



## santanico (Jul 10, 2015)

more of a reason why Sinbad shouldn't be trusted. Aladdin and Alibaba became wary of him after awhile


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 10, 2015)

Darth said:


> Not sure what gave you that impression, but I highly doubt Sinbad would ever side with Al Thamen considering they're his utmost enemies.
> 
> And don't jump to conclusions on his motives for helping Hakuryuu just yet. It's entirely possible that his plan involves weakening Kouen by supporting Hakuryuu and then abandoning Hakuryuu in his moment of need, resulting in a very weak Kou that Sindria could then attack.



just the fact he is willing to side with Hakuryuu without any moral qualms despite the inhuman stuff he does... he is using people the same way AT does, - actually even AT gives some kind of freedom of choice to the people they manipulate more than Hakuryuu - but I guess Sinbad wont lose any sleep over it until he profits from it.

I think he hates ATs guts cause their goal is so fundamentally different from his, not because of moral reasons.. so he doesnt have that much of a problem with ATs methods but their goals being incompatible... he would use them if they would serve him at least for time being until he has a bigger enemy in mind.

Sinbad is obviously corrupt, but I dont know what to think of the people around him, like his household, they seems like decent people, I wonder at what point they are going to give a middle finger to Sinbads shit...I had the impression Yamraiha was better than that for example.


----------



## Darth (Jul 10, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> just the fact he is willing to side with Hakuryuu without any moral qualms despite the inhuman stuff he does... he is using people the same way AT does, - actually even AT gives some kind of freedom of choice to the people they manipulate more than Hakuryuu - but I guess Sinbad wont lose any sleep over it until he profits from it.
> 
> I think he hates ATs guts cause their goal is so fundamentally different from his, not because of moral reasons.. so he doesnt have that much of a problem with ATs methods but their goals being incompatible... he would use them if they would serve him at least for time being until he has a bigger enemy in mind.



I guess it varies from perspective, but I personally don't see Sinbad as a vile immoral character. He's taking actions that are in his people's best interests. Sure he may currently be siding with a self proclaimed monarch who basically enslaved his army, deriving them of their free will, but we don't know why he's siding with Hakuryuu yet and I'm not going to jump to a conclusion prematurely. 

And considering Al Thamen's goal is the destruction of everything, I highly doubt Sinbad would ever side with them for whatever reason.

And I disagree with your allegation that Sinbad is corrupt. Manipulative? Definitely. Corrupted? By what? It's obvious he hasn't fallen into depravity. His only goals are the growth and continued prosperity of Sindria and his alliance. Nothing corrupt about those. 

You may disagree with his methods but all I see is a monarch who's actually doing something.


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 10, 2015)

corrupted by power... 

I think he doesnt do things for his people, rather than cause he thinks he is so special, he has to hold everything in his hands..

does Kous internal affairs really concerns Sindria so much at this point he has the right to interfere? I dont think they are suffering from it... he cant even say he is meddling in because of Al Thamen anymore either.,.


----------



## santanico (Jul 10, 2015)

that settles it then, Sinbad has a god complex


----------



## LordPerucho (Jul 10, 2015)

IDK but does anyone feel Aladdin being excluded from the war helped this arc being great in terms of entertainment?


----------



## Reyes (Jul 10, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> IDK but does anyone feel Aladdin being excluded from the war helped this arc being great in terms of entertainment?



No because this war only really gotten started and I don't see him not gettign involved at some point.


----------



## Goud (Jul 13, 2015)

Darth said:


> I guess it varies from perspective, but I personally don't see Sinbad as a vile immoral character. He's taking actions that are in his people's best interests. Sure he may currently be siding with a self proclaimed monarch who basically enslaved his army, deriving them of their free will, but we don't know why he's siding with Hakuryuu yet and I'm not going to jump to a conclusion prematurely.
> 
> And considering Al Thamen's goal is the destruction of everything, I highly doubt Sinbad would ever side with them for whatever reason.
> 
> ...



Sinbad is half-fallen. This probably translates into noble ideals and morally dubious methods of actualizing those ideals. He's an anti-hero to the extreme, willing to go to great lengths to do what must be done according to his own ideology. He and Kouen have been in a state of cold war for a long time and Sinbad may simply be waiting for the opportunity to antagonize him or divide Kou further, weakening its overall power. It is not in his best interests for Kou to resolve the civil war and establish a strong, single leadership again, considering Kou has been the main superpower opposing Sindria.


----------



## santanico (Jul 13, 2015)

spoilers are out apparently, but are yet to be translated


----------



## Reyes (Jul 13, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



If the spoilers are true, looks like Hakuei teams up with Sinbad and is heading towards Kouen.


----------



## Reyes (Jul 13, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Really hope this isn't true, Sinbad already entering the scene and other SSA members with him puts stuff WAY to much in his and Hakuryuu favor. (I know this can change but this is all to sudden of a dramatic shift in terms of the war.

So Haukei betraying Kouen seems....off, in extra material she stated she doesn't like Sinbad and she a huge supporter of his dream. Believing him to be the one king and even a better king than her bad. Unless she just doing this to backstab the SSA (how would she even do this) I don't see her betraying him.


----------



## santanico (Jul 13, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



i can see her looking past her dislike for him to help her only surviving brother. But it does sound iffy


----------



## Reyes (Jul 13, 2015)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> i can see her looking past her dislike for him to help her only surviving brother. But it does sound iffy




*Spoiler*: __ 



But to really just join up with Sinbad, instead of not getting involved at all? (Which seemed to be the case for a bit)

Like I know Hakuryuu is her brother but it's not like they see eye to eye on their ideals. 

Like unless Sinbad brainwashed her like he did to Kougyoku, why would she really just seemingly betray Kouen for him.

Something not right with this, she has something up her sleeve.


----------



## Melodie (Jul 13, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 I think this explains as to how they were able to approach Tenzan mountain or whatever it's named unnoticed. Since I recall Kouha saying that's where Hakuei is located. It would be interesting to know Hakuei's motives in this situation


----------



## santanico (Jul 13, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



what if she's actually Arba?!


----------



## Reyes (Jul 13, 2015)

Melodie said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I think this explains as to how they were able to approach Tenzan mountain or whatever it's named unnoticed. Since I recall Kouha saying that's where Hakuei is located. It would be interesting to know Hakuei's motives in this situation




*Spoiler*: __ 



There's technically 2 plains to Tenzan (a northern & southern), so she could have been guarding one of them. Koumei didn't remark last chapter on what is Hakuei doing or wondered if she was defeated by the news, so was she neever there to begin with? I honestly want to know them to if this is true, because to just do this for her brothers rubs me the wrong way.


----------



## Reyes (Jul 13, 2015)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> what if she's actually Arba?!




*Spoiler*: __ 



For Arba to take over another body it's soul would have to leave first, so unless she died off screen I doubt it.

Hell Alibaba at this point is more likely to be taken over. 

We also see them this chapter too apparently.


----------



## santanico (Jul 13, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



well we dont know what's been happening with Hakuei lately, so anything is possible


----------



## Reyes (Jul 13, 2015)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> well we dont know what's been happening with Hakuei lately, so anything is possible




*Spoiler*: __ 



True but to have Arba return just this soon, like I doubt she's gone for good but damn to return not even after 1 fucking arc.

Although if she's Arba I wonder if she's doing so to possible kill Hakuryuu and Sinbad in one go or hell save Kouen.


----------



## santanico (Jul 13, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



isn't Al Thamen's goal for more and more people to fall into depravity? so it wouldn't be all that shocking if they're using this war to do so


----------



## Reyes (Jul 13, 2015)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> isn't Al Thamen's goal for more and more people to fall into depravity? so it wouldn't be all that shocking if they're using this war to do so




*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh I'm sure they are, Hakuryuu doing there job for them.

I didn't believe for once sec they were done for. 




Looks like spoilers are true...god dammit.


----------



## Melodie (Jul 13, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 I actually like where this is heading, I just would like to know as to why did she decide that. And if it's Arba then that could be extremely interesting. True that she have been defeated very recently, but her participation/presence in the manga has always been great.

Then again I'm only saying this regarding Arba because I'm a Gyokuen fangirl


----------



## Reyes (Jul 13, 2015)

Melodie said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I liking it better now since it seems it's just her, Sinbad, Yamuraiha and Spartos. I'm glad it just them, so it's more of a fair fight.

Hakuei says she had no choice to save her brother and cries. I really hope this isn't all there is, if so just....

Like seriously fuck her if this is it.

Seems like Judar and Alibaba are flying with Alibaba saying they will get back before it's too late.

Wonder how Judar will react with Sinbad and Hakuryuu working together. Aladdin cHAS to do somethign now right?


----------



## Reyes (Jul 13, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



If these spoilers are in fact true...Enei shippers aren't going to be happy.


----------



## santanico (Jul 13, 2015)

I think they're legit


----------



## santanico (Jul 13, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Judar and Alibooboo 
I don't know how I feel about Sinbad comforting her


----------



## Reyes (Jul 13, 2015)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



Glad they are coming back, wonder which side they are going to chose, I hope it's Kou so it isn't a complete blowout on there part.


Yeah I don't either, she doesn't like him and she on(this better not be the full case).

Either way Kouen X Hakuei shippers aren't about about this.


----------



## Space Jam (Jul 13, 2015)

How come the anime is not more popular?


----------



## Reyes (Jul 13, 2015)

Never watch it myself so I can't say.


----------



## Space Jam (Jul 13, 2015)

Reyes said:


> Never watch it myself so I can't say.



It looks great. Ive enjoyed it. Im gonna have to move over to the manga soon. I just dont see alot of people talk about it.


----------



## Melodie (Jul 13, 2015)

The series is definitely popular it has well-rounded sales. It receives a huge boost every-time the anime begins again. They just do it in a seasonal routine instead of making it long-running. So yes, the anime will continue once they could. (Mind you the end of season 1 has been original, but season 2 was fully faithful to the series)


----------



## Space Jam (Jul 13, 2015)

Melodie said:


> The series is definitely popular it has well-rounded sales. It receives a huge boost every-time the anime begins again. They just do it in a seasonal routine instead of making it long-running.



It probably for the best


----------



## Reyes (Jul 13, 2015)

Surprised it isn't back yet already, maybe it's dead.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 13, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Interesting spoilers. Sinbad has definitely played his hand very well here. Helping Hakuryuu's efforts in the civil war ruins the Kou Empire's chances of consolidating under a single strong leader; Hakuei being on his side also means that, in theory, he has some leverage over Hakuryuu in case he attempts a double-cross. Either way, the Kou Empire is being significantly weakened and that plays to his advantage as they're the Seven Seas Alliance's main rival. 

There's obviously going to be some issues with that, though. I doubt Hakuei is willingly going along with Sinbad without some sort of plan of her own, and after Belial's test of conviction, I'm not sure how much hostage value she really has. Another thing I'm curious about is where Sinbad wants to go with Kougyoku. She's still a pawn that he hasn't played yet.


----------



## Reyes (Jul 13, 2015)

Atlantic Storm said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



Maybe Hakuei plans on hopefully talking Kouen to surrendering in the face of Sinbad forces heading his way. 

I really don't see her fighting Kouen especially since she seems really torn on this, maybe she just has plans on double crossing Sinbad. I really don't see her fully betraying Hakuei after all the set up the mangaka has set up the relationship between the 2.

Yeah she's not a good pawn at all if Sinbad's hoping to control Hakuryuu with her.

Now if Judar is coming back, then it might be just Judar vs Sinbad during this.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 13, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't think we'll be seeing Judar versus Sinbad for a while. Or ever, in this manga at least. We'll likely be shown the fight between the two in Adventures of Sinbad.


----------



## Reyes (Jul 13, 2015)

Atlantic Storm said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think we'll be seeing Judar versus Sinbad for a while. Or ever, in this manga at least. We'll likely be shown the fight between the two in Adventures of Sinbad.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well something has to happen, I doubt Sinbad is just willing to let Judar work with Hakuryuu again. 

Judar hates Sinbad and doesn't want to work with him (he did want him as his king vessel at one time), and even then Sinbad doesn't have anything as of now to keep him in check.

Judar is just a problem wait to happen if Sinbad keeps him around and the same might be the same for Jubar case with Sinbad.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 13, 2015)

R.I.P Kouen.


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 13, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



damn, and yesterday I was just thinking about Hakueis role in this whole thing and how she doesnt do anything..

I think I like how things are going..

I was wondering if Hakuryuu would hurt / kill her since in Belial he was convinced to do it.. now with her on Hakuryuus side would it be meaningless?

I have the feeling she has her own plans on pulling Hakuryuu out of the shit and just buying time to delay Hakuryuus death but going to end up horribly due to Hakuryuus insanity as he finds out she is doing stuff behind his back..

I dont buy Hakuei going full traitor without some plans, but even if that would be the case, I wouldnt blame her.. she has to decide between rock and a hard place, and it would be understandable Hakuryuu is more important for her.

I dont think Sinbad would take her hostage or things like that, I just dont see the story going that way.. also doubt Arba is involved in any way, Hakueis decision is perfectly logical without bringing her and any kind of supernatural aspect into it, so why do it?

and with a lot of suffering and death during the war, that would be an ideal place for a new dark spot and Al Thamen to make a return in the next arc or whatever.


----------



## Reyes (Jul 13, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Hakuryuu will kill her if they she gets in his way and seeing how I personally buy her fully betraying Kouen and the others will happen.

I would blame her, because to fully support Hakuryuu seems out of character to her IMO. And hell if she does plan on trying to save him than that's especially dumb seeing all the shit he's done. Does she just somehow not know all of it, I get the Belial stuff but everything else...


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 13, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



but how could she partly support Hakuryuu?

either she is on his side, in which case this was like the only option to save his life, or dont, in which case Hakuryuu would be pretty much dead.. it was a hard decision, and I bet she was not happy to make it, but it was not the time to be half-hearted about it..

I guess she doesnt know exactly how far Hakuryuu had gone, and still, she might blame it on depravity like Hakuryuu is under the effect of something.

I respect she made a hard decision and not some damsel in distress like most female characters would be in shounen like making worried faces but going with the flow..


----------



## Reyes (Jul 13, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



She seems hurt about make her choice from the spoilers. (which apparently aren't confirmed, people who normal confirm them are saying there's something weird about these) 

I'm not saying it doesn't make sense for her to do it does, it's more so I don't like or agree with it but I understand. If I were in her shoes I don't think I could support Hakyryuu despite him being my brother or not.

Or better yet really willing to just throw away Kouen and the others after support there ideals of Kou for so long just to the SSA just for her brother, something up.


----------



## Breadman (Jul 13, 2015)

So..... This is a biiiiiiiit off topic here, but does anybody else here ship Kougyoku and Alibaba together?


----------



## Reyes (Jul 13, 2015)

Yoshua said:


> So..... This is a biiiiiiiit off topic here, but does anybody else here ship Kougyoku and Alibaba together?



No, not a shipper for the series expect for like 3 couples and this isn't one of them.

Hell does Kougyoku even know about the political marriage between the 2 of them?


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 13, 2015)

I dont really ship any pairings, but who would Morg get together with if Kougyoku x Alibaba?

I wonder if Hakuryuu still has a chance for a happy end... reading the old Zagan chapters makes me feel sorry for him.


----------



## Reyes (Jul 13, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> I dont really ship any pairings, but who would Morg get together with if Kougyoku x Alibaba?
> 
> *I wonder if Hakuryuu still has a chance for a happy end*... reading the old Zagan chapters makes me feel sorry for him.



Has anyone who fell to depravity had a happy ending, hell he's bitter as hell right now that fucking Sinbad is helping him.

I don't ever see him being happy really.


----------



## santanico (Jul 13, 2015)

Yoshua said:


> So..... This is a biiiiiiiit off topic here, but does anybody else here ship Kougyoku and Alibaba together?



Nope, I ship AliMor and MasMor


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 13, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



These spoilers are amazing. I was wondering what Hakuei had been doing and what she would decide on. I'm not surprised she ended up choosing to save her little brother. Though I'm also sure she wants to hear things straight from him and not have him killed before finding out what's going on.

Sinbad actually entering at this point is surprising but guess it was inevitable. 






Yoshua said:


> So..... This is a biiiiiiiit off topic here, but does anybody else here ship Kougyoku and Alibaba together?



I ship them although I have doubts it will amount to anything even if Kouen and Koumei are trying to force a political marriage between them.


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 13, 2015)

Reyes said:


> Has anyone who fell to depravity had a happy ending, hell he's bitter as hell right now that fucking Sinbad is helping him.
> 
> I don't ever see him being happy really.



but he is kind of a main character, so he might get a special treatment.. 

have aladdined, apologize from everyone and get away with it since he suffered enough already..


----------



## Reyes (Jul 13, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> but he is kind of a main character, so he might get a special treatment..
> 
> *have aladdined, apologize from everyone and get away with it since he suffered enough already*..



Ugh   .


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 13, 2015)

ok, that was kind of sarcarm..

at least die with satisfaction in Morgs arms smiling..?


----------



## son_michael (Jul 13, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> ok, that was kind of sarcarm..
> 
> at least die with satisfaction in Morgs arms smiling..?



you think morg would do that? As far as she knows, he killed Alibaba.


----------



## Breadman (Jul 14, 2015)

I thought that the whole point of Haku falling into depravity was that he was offered the chance to have a happy ending, but he decided to fall into the darkness instead for the sake of revenge to get satisfaction right then and there.


----------



## Harbour (Jul 14, 2015)

Hakuryuu doesnt make me want to respect him, at all. The kid prefered to join the Sinbad's personal harem to have the warm throne under his ass. But in fact, in the scenario with complete defeat of Ren brothers, he will be just a formal ruler, agreeing with everything Sinbad orders him. 
I really hope japanese mangaka doesnt think that makes him a tragic hero who sacrifice all he had to defeat "evil". Because right now only Kouen and Koumei looks like sympathetic hero characters, at least author make them look so.
Sinbad looks like sneaky villain in disguise, his Alliance are his mogrels, and Hakuryuu is blind mindless avenger, ready to suck every dick to get what he think he deserves, but instead weakens his own Empire.


----------



## Reyes (Jul 14, 2015)

Really hope all the Rens don't die, like them to much. 

At least one has to die though, let it be Kouha.


----------



## Reyes (Jul 14, 2015)

The spoilers are real


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 14, 2015)

they always are.. is there anyone bothering posting fake spoilers for magi?


*Spoiler*: __ 



oh, the bitches are coming.. I dont really like anyone from Sinbads bunch.

and where is Hakueis scar?

and the two shadows behind Pisti and Sharrkan or whatever his name is..ominous.

EdiT: never mind, its just their MV user relatives...


----------



## Reyes (Jul 14, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah there's no way Aladdin, Alibaba and maybe Judar aren't going to help Kouen or hell just help end this war becuase this war has just became SO ONE SIDED at this point it's crazy. I can't see Reim coming to Kou aid in time. 

And again I don't see Hakuei just doing this for her piece of shit brothers, there more to this. It's either Sinbad is manipulating her or she has some plan of her own.


----------



## Reyes (Jul 14, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> they always are.. is there anyone bothering posting fake spoilers for magi?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Yes and these were taking so much longer to confirm, something was up.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I really don't like SInbad is coming into this full force already, now the war is just to one sided. 

Maybe it got healed off screen, the author could have forgotten it, she forgot more important.


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 14, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



eh, Hakuei loving Hakuryuu wouldnt be a reason enough?

she didnt see Hakuryuus abominable side we did.

of course Sinbad is manipulating her, but doubt through supernatural means..







Reyes said:


> Yes and these were taking so much longer to confirm, something was up.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



probably forgot, scars tend to remain even in manga... an injury either just disappears with no trace left, or leave a permanent scar..

she forgot to give Alibaba balls..


----------



## Reyes (Jul 14, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I know she loves Hakuryuu, but to just betray the rest of her family, let a army flank them, join up with Sinbad to confront Kouen and throw away all her and her family been buliding towards...just for him...sorry I'm not buying him being the sole reason. Something is up.

I don't think Sinbad is brainwashing her either like he did with Kougyoku, I think he's using other means to manipulate her, which totally fits Sinbad.

Yeah I agree, she has seen everything he's done up to this point (mostly the Belial dungeon) but she got to know about him brainwashing Kou citzens into his army or hell that he wants Kouen head, the man she believes will be a better king than her dad/possible love interest.


----------



## Reyes (Jul 14, 2015)

BTW no Magi next week.


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 14, 2015)

oh shit... we had a break not so long ago..


*Spoiler*: __ 



not sure Hakuei has such a strong relationship with the rest of her stepbrothers and sisters .. I think she was treated as a loyal subordinate mostly.

I doubt she is going to actively participate in the war though which is a shame.. I'd like to see her fight someone, but with this force its unnecessary and Im sure she wants to avoid it if possible.


----------



## Reyes (Jul 14, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> oh shit... we had a break not so long ago..
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Yeah this too soon for a break.


*Spoiler*: __ 



There's no way she not going to do something if she on that fucking boat although I agree she's going to try and avoid it. She's either going to fight for Sinbad and fight Kouen or vice verse maybe betray Sinbad in order to fight for her family and save Kouen in a time of need.

Well I don't think your right on the relationship angle, at least not with Kouen.

In the guide book the author says she one of the few people to actually be allowed to come and go in Kouen study, he leaves her out of marriage talks and throws her other sister instead for that bullet. Kougyoku even makes a point that the 2 seem really close. It's even said in the guide book that the 2 understand each other and have a good vibe relationship (which has also been used to describe not yet lovers)


----------



## Reyes (Jul 14, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I do like how fast Hakuryuu has become irrelevant in his own fucking war. 

I know he can still come back, but still


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 14, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> they always are.. is there anyone bothering posting fake spoilers for magi?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Sinbad and his crew are all gangstas he only rolls with the best


----------



## Reyes (Jul 14, 2015)

Can't wait till he's the striaght up villain for an arc.


----------



## Melodie (Jul 14, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Hakuei was never a dumb character. Just idealistic. If she does not have a plan on her own through this,  I can buy it if Sinbad were to suggest to her a fake idealistic situation to solve this war and have her on his side..


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 14, 2015)

Reyes said:


> Yeah this too soon for a break.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



still, I wouldnt say she "betrays her family" when she is treated like a subordinate and technically is, even if trusted by kouen and whatnot.. her family is hakuryuu. 





rereading stuff I forgot Hakuei has a 100 household vessel users.. thats pretty impressive.


----------



## Reyes (Jul 14, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well all I can say at this point is that I disagree.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn Sinbad could have control of her army too, or maybe she plans on betraying him with them? 




Any way the wait for the next chapter is going to be long.


----------



## Melodie (Jul 14, 2015)

Of course Ohtaka will take break after the upcoming chapter. Gotta keep us waiting.


----------



## Reyes (Jul 14, 2015)

I may stop reading week to week, I hate reading war arc this way.


----------



## santanico (Jul 15, 2015)

Hakuei! I'm so proud of you


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 15, 2015)

Kouen is about to get rekt.


----------



## Reyes (Jul 15, 2015)

He has to have something for this right? Would the creator make this war THIS one sided?

Really interested in seeing his reaction to all this along with Aladdin.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Wonder how Judar and Alibaba will react to all this. 




But no we have to wait a now week.  

Just live Kouen.


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 15, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



chapter was mostly exposition.. but next chapter shit should get real.. it better going to be if we have to wait 2 weeks for it.

have to admit that pharaoh guy looks kind of cool.. and that girl with the tatooed face looks like someone from Fairy Tail for some reason.. which is not really a good thing.

the girl has all kind of cat people (there is a 3 cat headed buffed guy in her rows lol).. I wonder, those are all household users? I supposed from the medium fight she has only that 1 assimilated household cat guy and the pharaoh has the anubis and horus headed household users, but now looking at their armies, there are a lot of inhuman figures in there..

now I hope someone important is going to die from Kous side (Kouha).. they should retreat ASAP before they massacre them, and try to find new allies. 

at least that imachuk (Sp) or whatever guy is not here..


----------



## Reyes (Jul 15, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sinbad face when he grab Hakuei shoulder looks menacing/mean IMO. I think it confirms he's black mailing her or something. This is going to be the worst day in her life isn't it?


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 15, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Sinbad face when he grab Hakuei shoulder looks menacing/mean IMO. I think it confirms he's black mailing her or something. This is going to be the worst day in her life isn't it?




*Spoiler*: __ 



eh, he is just serious, that hardly imply, much less confirms it.. if he was blackmailing her why act all comforting in the first place?

Hakuei doesnt look threatened either..


----------



## LordPerucho (Jul 15, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



For the looks it, chapter set up a BIG deathflag on Hakuei, either Sinbad turns on her, of Hakuei will attempt to pull a Itachi but Sinbad or someone else will realize it and gets killed in the process


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 15, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Aladdin is going to save her.. I doubt mangaka would kill her off.


----------



## Reyes (Jul 15, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



To keep her from hopefully backing out, assuring she made the right choice.

I didn't say Hakuei felt threatened, I just don't think see what he did really make her all the more comfortable.


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 15, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I think its just part of Sinbads character, he likes comforting girls and dont like to see them cry, and likes to think his smugness and charm works on every girl..

I guess everyone see it in a way they want to interpret it..but I dont see how this confirms he is blackmailing her.

if he gives her the option she can save her brother if she betrays Kou, would that count as blackmailing? I wouldnt say so.


----------



## Reyes (Jul 15, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> For the looks it, chapter set up a BIG deathflag on Hakuei, either Sinbad turns on her, of Hakuei will attempt to pull a Itachi but Sinbad or someone else will realize it and gets killed in the process




*Spoiler*: __ 



By pull Itachi, you mean double cross Sinbad?

I do think this might be a possibility but she must really have something up her sleeve for this.


----------



## Reyes (Jul 15, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



That face doesn't look like he's trying to charm her though.

Yeah this is my own views on this, I'm not really saying that in fact what happens or what it means. Although I don't think my points aren't valid enough to at least be consider a possibility.


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 15, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



ok.. you just said it confirms it, so wanted to say I disagree..


also, if someone is in deep shit, and you offer her your help if she do XY for you, thats not blackmailing.. so unless Sinbad actually threatens Hakuei to do bad things to her or Hakuryuu is she doesnt help her, I dont see how he would blackmail her.. in the end even if with ulterior motives he is offering her help.


----------



## santanico (Jul 15, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sinbad, the smooth operator


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 15, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kou Empire doesn't stand a chance. Sinbad isn't even on the actual battlefield. All the other Metal Vessel users of the 7 Seas Alliance are going to be complete overkill for just Kouha, Kougyoku, and Koumei. Especially now that Hakuei is shown to be not joining this fight. Koumei looks absolutely petrified wonder what his next move is going to be?


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 15, 2015)

jetstorm said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Kou Empire doesn't stand a chance. Sinbad isn't even on the actual battlefield. All the other Metal Vessel users of the 7 Seas Alliance are going to be complete overkill for just Kouha, Kougyoku, and Koumei. Especially now that Hakuei is shown to be not joining this fight. Koumei looks absolutely petrified wonder what his next move is going to be?



*Spoiler*: __ 




shouldnt Kouen be able to teleport with Komeis portals? or if the distance is too big, Koumei teleporting to Kouen in steps (like jumping the biggest distance he can at a time), then back with him.

in the end we would have 4 MV users on Kou side vs 5 (not counting tired Hakuryuu and Hakuei).. while they most certainly can not win, at least they should be able to retreat without getting slaughtered, if Kouen can make it there, that is.


----------



## convict (Jul 15, 2015)

I keep asking myself why I am able to take so many breaks from this epic manga after which I read it in spurts. It is often difficult for me to do so with my favorite manga because I am frequently on the edge of my seat. However, now I remember. The irregular schedule as well as the disparity between raw and finished scan releases is really off-putting.


----------



## Darth (Jul 20, 2015)

New chapter 

Sinbad going ham


----------



## LordPerucho (Jul 20, 2015)

IMPOSSIBRU!!! - Pretty much the Kou siblings reaction at Sinbad helping Hakuryuu and heading to Balbadd for Kouen head.

BTW I want to see everyones reaction when they see Judar and Alibaba return, especially seeing Alibaba turned into a cactus.


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 20, 2015)

so they are going to Balbadd, huh.. hmm.. what can Kouen do in a situation like that? I have the feeling he is going to die at the end of the arc, but until then, he should put up a big fight I cant see happening against this army.. he has like 2 household users and himself there?

OTOH Kouha ang Kougyokus chances of survival increased big time.. there is 3 MV users there against possibly 2 after all (why is Yamato not in his full body DE yet?)

also, I wasnt sure at first, but Master looks retarded.. sorry, Nanaumi


----------



## Goud (Jul 20, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> so they are going to Balbadd, huh.. hmm.. what can Kouen do in a situation like that? I have the feeling he is going to die at the end of the arc, but until then, he should put up a big fight I cant see happening against this army.. he has like 2 household users and himself there?
> 
> OTOH Kouha ang Kougyokus chances of survival increased big time.. there is 3 MV users there against possibly 2 after all (why is Yamato not in his full body DE yet?)
> 
> also, I wasnt sure at first, but Master looks retarded.. sorry, Nanaumi



I'd love Kouen vs Sinbad 1v1 :3


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 20, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> so they are going to Balbadd, huh.. hmm.. what can Kouen do in a situation like that? I have the feeling he is going to die at the end of the arc, but until then, he should put up a big fight I cant see happening against this army.. he has like 2 household users and himself there?
> 
> OTOH Kouha ang Kougyokus chances of survival increased big time.. there is 3 MV users there against possibly 2 after all (why is Yamato not in his full body DE yet?)
> 
> also, I wasnt sure at first, but Master looks retarded.. sorry, Nanaumi



Aladdin is probably going to save Uncle Kouen.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jul 20, 2015)

Just noticed Yamu wasnt shown with Sinbad and the rest of the 8 Generals.

I wonder why.


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 20, 2015)

I hope not... Aladdin pulling out some hax bs from his ass again to save Kouen against 3 MV users including Sinbad?

rather have Kouen using some Al Thamen technology or help, I mean they must have something.. like those monster bodyguards back then in the Balbadd arc, just much much stronger.

then Kouen vs Sinbad.

as for Aladdin.. eh, dunno. best would be if he stayed out of it, but fat chance of that happening..


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm really curios as to the exact locations for all of the countries in the Seven Seas Alliance


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 20, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Just noticed Yamu wasnt shown with Sinbad and the rest of the 8 Generals.
> 
> I wonder why.



probably too valuable (teleportation magic..etc) while lacking the fighting power to take part..


----------



## Reyes (Jul 20, 2015)

This chapter took forever to get translated. 

Yeah Kouen vs Sinbad gonna happen and I wonder what's his reaction to all this. (seeing how he might have gotten NTR...)

His situation is much more bleak than his siblings atm, I don't know if Aladdin will necessary help Kouen but just try and stop this war which Kouen could use to his advantage.


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 20, 2015)

I want to see Kouen die after the fight, but not because I hate him, but because he is the kind of guy who would go down like a badass..

I think it would be good for the manga, emotional and shit... great development for his siblings as well.

I just hope this war wont have a cheap ending and things stay intense, shit hitting the fan.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 20, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> I hope not... Aladdin pulling out some hax bs from his ass again to save Kouen against 3 MV users including Sinbad?
> 
> rather have Kouen using some Al Thamen technology or help, I mean they must have something.. like those monster bodyguards back then in the Balbadd arc, just much much stronger.
> 
> ...



Its Aladdin so him getting involved and pulling something out of his ass is pretty much guaranteed. 

Maybe Reim will get involved. They have 3 MV+Tidus if i recall correctly.


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 20, 2015)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Its Aladdin so him getting involved and pulling something out of his ass is pretty much guaranteed.
> 
> Maybe Reim will get involved. They have 3 MV+Tidus if i recall correctly.



I think that fucker with the bob haircut still cant use his djinn equip, so 2 useful MV users..

but it seems highly unlikely they would get in there in time, even if they are willing to help out without hesitation. right now they shouldnt even know whats up.. maybe if Kouen would start running, but I dont see that happening.


----------



## Reyes (Jul 20, 2015)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Its Aladdin so him getting involved and pulling something out of his ass is pretty much guaranteed.
> 
> Maybe Reim will get involved. They have 3 MV+Tidus if i recall correctly.



Can Reim even get here in time, does Tidus have telport magic?


----------



## Reyes (Jul 20, 2015)

I know Koumei does due to his metal vessel but would he even have the energy to move them to the battle?


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 20, 2015)

Good Point. Kouen and them had no idea what was going on, Reim should not know either and if they did they would of been there already(Right?) or at least sent the info to Kouen.

Tidus is a Magi but he is still a noob i doubt he can use teleport magic. 

Whelp Kouen better run away or Sinbad will kill you.


----------



## Reyes (Jul 20, 2015)

He's not going to run or at least not without going all out of them and trying something.

I doubt the war will just be this one sided for long though, I imagine something happening to even the odds a bit.

Not saying Kouen will win. though.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 20, 2015)

What exactly is Parthevia doing through all of this?


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 20, 2015)

I wish Alibaba would make fun of Hakuryuu losing his legs just to Belial him when he gets back..

like: "Lol, thanks for the trip man, I see it cost you a lot I brought some souvenirs."


----------



## Rokudaime (Jul 20, 2015)

In before:

Alibaba: My name is David.


----------



## Reyes (Jul 20, 2015)

Rokudaime said:


> In before:
> 
> Sinbad: My name is David.



Fixed


----------



## Arcana (Jul 20, 2015)

full out war with the seven seas alliance 

can't wait for the next chapter


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 20, 2015)

Sinbad making his move... that jerk lol


----------



## Harbour (Jul 21, 2015)

sinbad is sneaky asshole
im not surprised, his name consist of two parts after all - sin and bad.


----------



## convict (Jul 21, 2015)

The seven seas alliance are really too overpowered. Honestly speaking they didn't even need any sneak attack or alliance with Hakuryu. Sinbad could just have walked up to their doorstep with his 8 personal generals, 6 other metal vessel users and their numerous household members and Kou would be able to do jack shit about it. It would take Kou and Leim at the same time to put an even fight.

Honestly, Rametoto alone gives the vibe that he can destroy everyone on the Kou side not named Kouen and maybe Koumei. No wonder Kouen kept Al-Thamen by his side. His forces are nothing compared to Sinbad's without them. 

I honestly can't wait until somebody kicks Sinbad's teeth in. Seeing that smug expression wiped off his scheming face will be glorious. It sure isn't going to be Kouen though, as much as I want it to be. If it is going to be anyone it will be Alibaba and Aladdin but that thought is so farfetched at this stage in the manga that it is borderline comical.


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 21, 2015)

convict said:


> The seven seas alliance are really too overpowered. Honestly speaking they didn't even need any sneak attack or alliance with Hakuryu. Sinbad could just have walked up to their doorstep with his 8 personal generals, 6 other metal vessel users and their numerous household members and Kou would be able to do jack shit about it. It would take Kou and Leim at the same time to put an even fight.
> 
> Honestly, Rametoto alone gives the vibe that he can destroy everyone on the Kou side not named Kouen and maybe Koumei. No wonder Kouen kept Al-Thamen by his side. His forces are nothing compared to Sinbad's without them.
> 
> I honestly can't wait until somebody kicks Sinbad's teeth in. Seeing that smug expression wiped off his scheming face will be glorious. It sure isn't going to be Kouen though, as much as I want it to be. If it is going to be anyone it will be Alibaba and Aladdin but that thought is so farfetched at this stage in the manga that it is borderline comical.



dunno... the SSA cant just afford to lose one MV user, they are kings/rulers/whatnot of their respective country. even if just one or 2 die in the war, thats pretty shit for their countries and could hurt the alliance pretty bad. They are not one big nation.

otoh Kou is one big nation, only Kouen has absolute importance, if some of his siblings would die, well, it sucks, but wouldnt hurt the whole Kou so much.

so because of that I think the SAA only makes a move when absolute victory is certain, they have to be much more careful to make a move, and find an objective all of the countries agree with and benefits from. 

if it would be Kou with its 5 MV users vs the SAA, the latter would definitely win, but not without sacrifices, I think it could cost them a few MV users, which could lead the countries part of the alliance to leave it. Sinbad has a lot of responsibility on his shoulders.

in fact I'd like to see some of Sinbads household bitches with the relative of one of the rulers of the countries on Sinbads side die, to see the reactions.. like Pisti, or Sharwhatever, or the knight dude. I think their mother/father/brother wouldnt be pleased.


----------



## Reyes (Jul 21, 2015)

convict said:


> The seven seas alliance are really too overpowered. Honestly speaking they didn't even need any sneak attack or alliance with Hakuryu. Sinbad could just have walked up to their doorstep with his 8 personal generals, 6 other metal vessel users and their numerous household members and Kou would be able to do jack shit about it. It would take Kou and Leim at the same time to put an even fight.
> 
> Honestly, Rametoto alone gives the vibe that he can destroy everyone on the Kou side not named Kouen and maybe Koumei. No wonder Kouen kept Al-Thamen by his side. His forces are nothing compared to Sinbad's without them.
> 
> *I honestly can't wait until somebody kicks Sinbad's teeth in. Seeing that smug expression wiped off his scheming face will be glorious.* It sure isn't going to be Kouen though, as much as I want it to be. If it is going to be anyone it will be Alibaba and Aladdin but that thought is so farfetched at this stage in the manga that it is borderline comical.



Really want to see this. 

And I do agree with Kellogram, these guys are small countries and can't just go to war with Kou just for the heck of it.

Kou has WAY superior numbers when it comes to ground troops and if the SSA takes hits they will feel it way more than Kou will. Hell a king dying or hell losing a hell of a lot of troops could damage what Sinbad been building up.

The outcome of this war will change Kou and SSA for better or worse in the end. I honestly hope the alliance is shaken up by this in the end just so Sinbad can eat some shit.


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 21, 2015)

Kouen should fight the 2 MV user first with Sinbad just watching.. than he would keep up with them, even push them back, so to get some hype. then Rein would arrive, so Mu and the other MV user from Reim would fight Sinbads MV users.. so Sinbad would fight Kouen. he would say he want a fair fight, so encourage Kouen to replenish his magoi, and heal his wounds. they would fly out of Balbadd, Kouen would heal himself and recharge his magoi from lava, and have a 4 chapter long equal fight with Sinbad, at the end both of them receiving severe injuries, but Kouen looking worse. then as Kouen would hardly stand, Hakuryuu would arrive, and like stab him in the chest.. but Kouen being the badass he is, even without DE knock Hakuryuu down, and with his last power seems to finish Hakuryuu off, but doesnt do it.. saying something cool, like the injuries from Sinbad is already fatal, so there is no point in killing Hakuryuu, and in the end he is happy he doesnt have to kill a sibling.. and Hakuryuu should come to his senses for the sake of his sister. then he dies, leaving behind a bewildered Hakuryuu.

/fanfiction

thats how I would prefer things..


----------



## Reyes (Jul 21, 2015)

Where Hakuei during all this in your fanfiction?


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 21, 2015)

dunno.. she doesnt have a role..they leave her behind  

she is going to feel all guilty latter though.. but I dont see her fighting or jumping between the sides.


----------



## Reyes (Jul 21, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> dunno.. she doesnt have a role..they leave her behind
> 
> she is going to feel all guilty latter though.. *but I dont see her fighting or jumping between the sides*.



There no way she would be there if the author wasn't going to make her fight. Though she not going to like it. 

Hell the fact she guilt ridden leave her jumping sides a possibility.  

I haven't read the translated chapter but do they explain if her household is with her. I think the shots of the army are just SSA forces.


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 21, 2015)

but fight who? everyone jumping on Kouen?

..I doubt her household is with her, at least they would have shown them since every important fraction got a panel like "this is the army".

maybe she can fight Titus or something.. and try to stop Hakuryuu at the end, but failing to do so..

its just half of Sinbads forces could just decide to not do anything and they still would have an advantage, if Hakuei is not eager to fight, I dont see the reason for her to do so..


----------



## Reyes (Jul 21, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> *but fight who? everyone jumping on Kouen?
> 
> ..I doubt her household is with her, at least they would have shown them since every important fraction got a panel like "this is the army".
> 
> ...



Alibaba? 

Or if Reim shows up someone from there, can't remember Muu squad so well but she could fight someone from there.

I wonder what her army is doing, I can't really imagine them not showing up or doing something.

The fighting could be over before Hakuryuu even reach them, so I don't think it's that. 

 I know she wouldn't want to fight her cousins if she can help it, but from a story perspective I don't just see the creator just having her waiting while a bunch of fighting is going on or for her brother.


----------



## convict (Jul 21, 2015)

> dunno... the SSA cant just afford to lose one MV user



I am not saying they should do that. Getting the easiest route to victory is always preferable, I am simply highlighting that they have the power to do so if they wanted. Kou isn't remotely an equal power to them.


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 21, 2015)

Alibaba vs Hakuei...ehh. I think that would be a really bad matchup, both power-wise (Alibaba should wipe the floor with her) and story-wise (like, they have nothing to do with each other and why would they fight?) not to mention Alibaba getting back his body and ready to fight in this battle would be so rushed.

she should be able to defeat anyone from Muu squad except Muu himself, hell, can any on his household even fly?

if I would have to put my money on someone that would be Titus..



convict said:


> I am not saying they should do that. Getting the easiest route to victory is always preferable, I am simply highlighting that they have the power to do so if they wanted. Kou isn't remotely an equal power to them.




yeah, they should crush anyone when it comes to force, but have a lot of reasons to hold back, more than Kou..

for example what if all of them go to war, who would defend their countries if someone would invade them? I think they should always leave some of their forces behind to defend their countries...maybe thats why the big fugly guy is not here..


----------



## Reyes (Jul 21, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> Alibaba vs Hakuei...ehh. I think that would be a really bad matchup, both power-wise (Alibaba should wipe the floor with her) and story-wise (like, they have nothing to do with each other and why would they fight?) not to mention Alibaba getting back his body and ready to fight in this battle would be so rushed.
> 
> she should be able to defeat anyone from Muu squad except Muu himself, hell, can any on his household even fly?
> 
> if I would have to put my money on someone that would be Titus..



Well if Alibaba is on Kouen side, maybe if they fight he can help convince her to join there side. Maybe he can inform her of how depraved her brother is now.

I don't know if Titus will fight or at least off the back. If Reim joins she mostly going to tel port forces there ain't she. Unless Reim just hanging out close by already.


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 21, 2015)

well, we will see.. its nice having predictions like these..

I wonder if there is a chance of anyone from Sinbads crew dying.. I think it would take from the impact of an important death if others die left and right, but the other hand it wouldnt feel like a war if there are no important causalities..

and what will Morg do?


----------



## Reyes (Jul 21, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> well, we will see.. its nice having predictions like these..
> 
> I wonder if there is a chance of anyone from Sinbads crew dying.. I think it would take from the impact of an important death if others die left and right, but the other hand it wouldnt feel like a war if there are no important causalities..
> 
> and what will Morg do?



I think someone has to, the main 3 generals are safe though. (Jafar Masur and Alibaba master)

Morg will fight with Alibaba I'm sure or hell just fight with the gang. (Aladdin and Alibaba)


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 27, 2015)

eh, goddamn..


*Spoiler*: __ 



Alibaba centric chapter after all the wait..

at least interesting revelation at the end, but still feel like a wasted chapter..


----------



## Reyes (Jul 27, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So Alibaba somehow spent a hundred years in there or at least what felt like it?

Guess that means he will get a power boost maybe. 

Seems off the 2 of them are already this close back.


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 27, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



that dragon has some ridiculous eyelashes...


----------



## Reyes (Jul 27, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wonder how much longer before these 2 intervene in the war?


----------



## Impact (Jul 27, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 before alibaba gets backs he seriously need another metal vessel to use, one is not gonna cut it


----------



## Reyes (Jul 27, 2015)

Impact said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> before alibaba gets backs he seriously need another metal vessel to use, one is not gonna cut it




*Spoiler*: __ 



judar time to raise another duengon. 

Don't see him getting one right now, maybe after the war though.

Also with him spending a hundred years somehow in this place, is Alibaba the oldest virgin?


----------



## Breadman (Jul 27, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



With the revelations of this newfound chapter, I expect to see Alibaba come back with at least a rocking beard, or some epic facial hair. 

Actually, give him Amon's beard (just the beard). That'd be awesome.


----------



## Reyes (Jul 27, 2015)

This chapter wasn't worth a week break tbh.


----------



## Breadman (Jul 27, 2015)

Reyes said:


> This chapter wasn't worth a week break tbh.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Any chapter with Judar and Alibaba interacting is worth a week break brah.


----------



## Reyes (Jul 27, 2015)

Yoshua said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Any chapter with Judar and Alibaba interacting is worth a week break brah.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Honsetly rather seen Kouen and Aladdin reaction to what happened in the last chapter tbh. 

Although I'm excited for these 2 guys return and how they can change this war.


----------



## santanico (Jul 27, 2015)

you whiners 

more Alibaba


----------



## Reyes (Jul 27, 2015)

I am not a whiner.


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 27, 2015)

I am...

but this chapter didnt worth the wait regardless..

I wanted to see someone getting raped figuratively.


----------



## santanico (Jul 27, 2015)

patience


----------



## Reyes (Jul 27, 2015)

Yeah this war only now just started.

Just please not let this war arc be a lol stomp for one side.


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 27, 2015)

you are really afraid of that, arent you? praying every week...

no way Kouen is going down without a fight.

its just I tough by this point someone is going to bleed, when the war started around what, 2 months ago?


----------



## santanico (Jul 27, 2015)

Kouen fight will be amaze balls for sure


----------



## Rokudaime (Jul 28, 2015)

Magi 275 Chinese


*Spoiler*: __ 



Alibaba just went into hyperbolic chamber for spent his life at that place for hundred years. The dragon said that he has "sage" or "cactus" aura. I can't figure it out because sage and cactus sound the same in the chinese word. Either way, Alibaba is powered up and became wise.


----------



## Reyes (Jul 28, 2015)

Rokudaime said:


> Magi 275 Chinese
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Alibaba will be the hero of the war. 

Suck it Sinbad


----------



## Rokudaime (Jul 28, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In before:

Alibaba: I am David.

Sinbad: What??

Alibaba: Zanka No Tachi!

Sinbad: NO wai!

Alibaba: I can raise ash skeletons, protected by sun armor, and my fire is as hot as sun. 

Aladdin: All bow to the Sun King. Hail Alibaba, the Sun King.

Chapter ended because Alibaba united the whole world with Fire Fist.


----------



## Reyes (Jul 28, 2015)

Rokudaime said:


> In before:
> 
> Alibaba: I am David.
> 
> ...



Fixed. 

He would also marry Morgiana on the spot and she will be queen of the world.


----------



## santanico (Jul 28, 2015)

I wonder if Alibaba will return to his original body

I hope Morg kept it on ice


----------



## Reyes (Jul 28, 2015)

Also in the recent post on the creator blog, she says the Kou arc is in its final stages.

Sounds to me like the setup for the finale of this arc is nearly set up.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 28, 2015)

Alibaba is going to step in and give Sinbad a whooping.


----------



## Reyes (Jul 28, 2015)

Gunners said:


> Alibaba is going to step in and give Sinbad a whooping.



This would give me the biggest boner. 

Or hell him and Kouen team up up to beat him up.


----------



## Goud (Jul 28, 2015)

Reyes said:


> This would give me the biggest boner.
> 
> Or hell him and Kouen team up up to beat him up.



The second seems likely. Kouen will need some extra allies, preferably MV users. No matter how strong he is, he can't take on Sinbad + 7SA MV users on his own.


----------



## Reyes (Jul 28, 2015)

Well if Aladdin gets off his ass, he might help him out. 

Mostly in the sense of trying to stop the war and Sinbad might be the biggest threat to that.

Or maybe Alibaba will convince Aladdin to join him and Kouen to fight.


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 28, 2015)

do you guys actually want that? hope you are joking..


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sinbad didnt do shit in fight so far other than being a manipulative jerk.. given  how he is supposed to be a big villain, he needs hype first.

some sage alibaba appearing and kicking Sinbads ass sounds horrible to me. bad fight, no suspension, no hype, no feat.. the sinbad hate is at the point now even a truck hitting him would be good?

Sinbad has to have a big fight, big hype and feats, and for the sake of tension and drama, Kouen should die (maybe even others).. and Alibaba should stay out of the damn thing maybe appearing at the very end.

hell, he should still have to have a rematch with Haku, and if he would be much stronger than him, that would be fucking anticlimatic.

Im not happy about this whole 100 years sage shit... if you dont know how to develop a character both personality and strength-wise naturaly, you do supernatural shit like that. now he can come back all cool and sure of himself without the actual development.

Anyway, right now things are definitely doesnt go the way I'd prefer..


----------



## Goud (Jul 28, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> do you guys actually want that? hope you are joking..
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Sinbad still needs hype? The dude has conquered 7 dungeons, one shot a prominent Al-Thamen member etc. I'm not saying he has to die if he were to fight  Kouen + others, or that Alibaba should magically be on par with him. But it would make sense for him to oppose Sinbad in one way or another in this situation.


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 28, 2015)

Goud said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Sinbad still needs hype? The dude has conquered 7 dungeons, one shot a prominent Al-Thamen member etc. I'm not saying he has to die if he were to fight  Kouen + others, or that Alibaba should magically be on par with him. But it would make sense for him to oppose Sinbad in one way or another in this situation.




he never proved his strength against a really strong opponent in a 1 on 1 fight.. his conquering is mostly wit and help from others (as well as some skill and "favored by fate"), most of it comes from Sinbad manga anyway, its just dry facts in Magi... said al Thamens had the impression of some above-average magicians, at least Ithnan (who was mostly fighting in a cunning way and definitely not a powerhouse), Markio looked total weakling and Sinbad had support from even his household. they never had a chance against any MV user, totally different league.

his feats in the Medium fight really felt weightless, everyone did some super impressive attack of mass destruction, his just happened to be a bit bigger.

point is, all this hype is pretty weightless, like everyone is in awe seeing him, and he supposed to be the first class singularity, but until he defeats a major, and really strong character, he doesnt live up to it. words hyped him, but his feats hardly..


----------



## Reyes (Jul 28, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> do you guys actually want that? hope you are joking..
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



He has gotten hype though past events.

I want Alibaba or Kouen to beat Sinbad or at least stop him a bit because we never really seen him struggle or he normally always wins/gets what he wants though manipulating the situation. Seeing him not get it or actually struggle for it is much more interesting to me IMO.

Plus Sinbad a manipulating always sees himself as the good guy or his way is right. Which admittedly all the King Vessels do this, but Sinbad always came across as more smug or just thinking really highly of himself. Him getting knocked down a peg would be satisfying IMO.

Honestly rather have Kouen just fight Haku, there fight was the main reason I was initial excited for this arc. They are the 2 main figure heads at the start of this war, they should fight it out. That why I'm disappointed Sinbad entered the scene this soon because the likelihood of just those 2 fighting has decreased unless Aladdin and Alibaba take on Sinbad, I don't see Kouen not fighting him.

I agree Alibaba 100 year thing is disappointing, wish he and Judar would have a effect on changing each other, but that looks like it isn't happening. Or at least if it is I don't see how can it happen now since they are so close in getting back to the others.


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 28, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 






he get what he wants, but his opponents were always lackluster before... Al Thamen puppets, MV users not able to use even full body djinn equip (Im looking at you old knight fart dude), iirc wasnt the only MV user he fought and could use fullbody DE that blond girl? he won through hax and multiple djinn back then... and it was the Sinbad manga.

its like a character always defeating fodders... as long as he doesnt win against a serious and strong opponent, his feats and power doesnt feel real.

first big fight Sinbad would have (especially in full djinn equip), and they would defeat him... would feel like a waste. Id say this guy wasnt as big as the mangaka hyped him. 



> Plus Sinbad a manipulating always sees himself as the good guy or his way is right. Which admittedly all the King Vessels do this, but Sinbad always came across as more smug or just thinking really highly of himself. Him getting knocked down a peg would be satisfying IMO.



Id rather have it at a latter point, would be even more satisfying.



> Honestly rather have Kouen just fight Haku, there fight was the main reason I was initial excited for this arc. They are the 2 main figure heads at the start of this war, they should fight it out. That why I'm disappointed Sinbad entered the scene this soon because the likelihood of just those 2 fighting has decreased unless Aladdin and Alibaba take on Sinbad, I don't see Kouen not fighting him.



eh, Haku vs Alibaba needs some closure anyway, I cant see that being their last fight. Alibaba needs to beat some sense into him.

Im kind of indifferent towards Haku vs Kouen, Haku is just like a child trowing a temper tantrum compared to him, both strength and personality wise.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 28, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> eh, goddamn..
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't really care about the Alibaba portion other than it looks like Ugo picked him up and kept him in the room with him for a 100 years but the rest of it was incredibly interesting since it ties into Magi's world building. I never expected the Origin Dragon to show up again let alone for them to be sent to Alma Torran. I guess all the black rukh was the hint.


----------



## Reyes (Jul 28, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I see what you mean with Alibaba and Haku rematch, but the same can atleast be said for Kouen knocking some sense into him.

Maybe the final fight of the war will be Alibaba & Kouen vs Sinbad and Haku.


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 28, 2015)

Jetstorm said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really care about the Alibaba portion other than it looks like Ugo picked him up and kept him in the room with him for a 100 years but the rest of it was incredibly interesting since it ties into Magi's world building. I never expected the Origin Dragon to show up again let alone for them to be sent to Alma Torran. I guess all the black rukh was the hint.




*Spoiler*: __ 



for me it all depends on what the Dark Continent / Alma Torran part of the world can offer... if its just a bunch of weird creatures, its interesting but wouldnt make much of a difference... dunno how the mangaka manage to integrate it into the story without it being just a device used to power up Alibaba and give him and Judar a free back to game card.

dont really care about the dragon.. its just used to give insight about ancient stuff (as well as Alibaba powerup) I guess..

otoh if all the black rukh in AT would somehow spread to the rest of the world, that would make it interesting.. imagine it powering up Al Thamen.








Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im not sure Kouen wouldnt outright kill Hakuryuu instead of knocking some sense into him.. he has no intention to direct back Hakuryuu into the right path or whatever.


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 29, 2015)

Haku is most likely going to be the Obito of this manga (without the shitty motivation), unless there is mass revival (God forbid), I cant see him getting redeemed with thousands of soldiers blood on his hands.

its sad, if you look back at Zagan arc, how good-natured guy he was at first.. also kind of part of the main cast, and even love in Morgiana, I think he is the ultimate victim of the story. I feel sorry for him and what he became of and wish the mangaka would've stopped before the whole mass soldier brainwash part, and he would've get soldiers willing to die for him on their own, so he could be redeemed.

chances of death by the end imo:

Kouen 80%
Hakuryuu 70%
Kouha 30%
Koumei 10%


----------



## Reyes (Jul 29, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> Haku is most likely going to be the Obito of this manga (without the shitty motivation), unless there is mass revival (God forbid), I cant see him getting redeemed with thousands of soldiers blood on his hands.
> 
> its sad, if you look back at Zagan arc, how good-natured guy he was at first.. also kind of part of the main cast, and even love in Morgiana, I think he is the ultimate victim of the story. I feel sorry for him and what he became of and wish the mangaka would've stopped before the whole mass soldier brainwash part, and he would've get soldiers willing to die for him on their own, so he could be redeemed.
> 
> ...



See I don't think Haku could do much on his own in gaining his own army at least within Kou, so he kind of had to brain wash people although that doesn't excuse it. 

Kou citizens seem very loyal to Kouen seeing how despite Haku having a better claim to the throne than him does due to royal succession. Ultimately Kouen been the one growing the nation power and they see him being the one worth of leading the country after all he's done over someone who has a better claim to the throne but hasn't done much for the country itself.

By the end do you mean this war arc or the end of the series in general?

At the very least one member of the Ren family has to die this arc.

Honestly I can't help but feel either Kouha or Koumei are most likely to die in this war. 

Kougyoku is the only truly safe one living though this war I feel.


----------



## Melodie (Jul 29, 2015)

I disagree with Sinbad needing extra hype right now. He stopped Kogyouko's extreme magic (empowered with the sea)  with simple simple spell as well as shown himself to be threat even to the medium, according to Gyokuen's reaction/words.


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 29, 2015)

Reyes said:


> See I don't think Haku could do much on his own in gaining his own army at least within Kou, so he kind of had to brain wash people although that doesn't excuse it.
> 
> Kou citizens seem very loyal to Kouen seeing how despite Haku having a better claim to the throne than him does due to royal succession. Ultimately Kouen been the one growing the nation power and they see him being the one worth of leading the country after all he's done over someone who has a better claim to the throne but hasn't done much for the country itself.
> 
> ...



end of the manga..

woman are generally safe in manga, especially shounen.. Koumei didnt have much importance and development, so a death would be wasted on him I think.

Hakuryuu should have got an army outside of Kou promising them land or some shit..  



Melodie said:


> I disagree with Sinbad needing extra hype right now. He stopped Kogyouko's extreme magic (empowered with the sea)  with simple simple spell as well as shown himself to be threat even to the medium, according to Gyokuen's reaction/words.



that fight was weightless as well, like a sparing match. not to mention Kougyoku wasnt hyped in particular, so outmatching one MV user is not a big deal for someone hyped to be like the strongest MV user in the world with 7 vessels. 

also he more liked stopped the EM in its preliminary stage before she attacked with the water, as the complete EM of Kougyoku looked much different in the fight against the medium. and that spell couldnt be that simple if it had a name.

in the end Sinbad had all this hype here and there but never got one real fight where he could demonstrate he is such a monster. he is just one always looking cool.

Sinbad coming with his big army all confident and getting defeated in his first serious fight against MV user in the manga would make him looked like a tool.


----------



## Reyes (Jul 29, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> end of the manga..
> 
> woman are generally safe in manga, especially shounen.. Koumei didnt have much importance and development, so a death would be wasted on him I think.
> 
> Hakuryuu should have got an army outside of Kou promising them land or some shit..



He can have development in his death or him dying. Hell his death can have development for the other family members. For hell if they show a fucking flashback about the family during this arc it can give importance to every member.

I don't think Kougyoku just being a women is protecting her, Magi might be a shouen but I don't get the impression it cares what your gender is in the sense of keeping a character from dying.

I agree, Haku and Judar should have went outside Kou to gain a army instead of going right for Gyoken and making a army from brain washing. 

Although seeing how his original plan it seems was to get the SSA to fight this war, I don't think he ever cared about it until it was about him and Judar doing this and even then he should have waited and not jumped the gun.


----------



## Darth (Aug 2, 2015)

Chapter's out boys, you can stop fussing about it now.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like Alibaba was just a formless consciousness for 100 years. Either that or his willpower was the only thing that kept him alive as the tiny carrot man he is. Either way, he didn't get any strength buffs. I'm surprised it took him so long to find the Origin Dragon. Also, wasn't Judar blown off planet a considerable distance? How did he end up back on the same planet?


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 2, 2015)

Such a curveball toward the end, hopefully it means Morg will get more panel time.


----------



## Rokudaime (Aug 3, 2015)

Darth said:


> Chapter's out boys, you can stop fussing about it now.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




You sure? This guy with a cactus body casually monsters with a extreme tiny sword.


----------



## Drakor (Aug 3, 2015)

Darth said:


> Chapter's out boys, you can stop fussing about it now.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




Alibaba seemed to have fostered many skills during that 100 year span, and his personally has changed greatly. He would of reacted with the emotion we're accustomed to in the earlier chapters but has been completely stoic since his appearance up till now. He's mentally aged really hard...while still remaining the cherry boy we all know and love! So the jokes will be even more intense for his future suffering.

As for how Judar landed on their planet/world while still supposedly going "forward" infinitely...I used my amazing paint skills to illustrate how I interpret it!



So Aladdin blasted Judar with his pink magical ray of doom and sent him flying into space where he would continue going "forward" forever. We'll assume the question mark to be where he started flying! 

After a while of playing mental tic tac toe and chess with himself while cursing Aladdin's name Judar finally leaves the boundaries of their dimension which would be the black outline and enters another place all while going forward and hits the ground.  As seen in the pic he kept going forward till hit hit Alma Toran, which we can find via the red exclamation point. From there he simply traveled to the white area at the bottom of the rift which is their current location.


----------



## Darth (Aug 3, 2015)

Rokudaime said:


> You sure? This guy with a cactus body casually monsters with a extreme tiny sword.



a century spent killing fodder doesn't do much.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 3, 2015)

Woah we finally get into the dark continent 

Him spending a 100 years in another place is pretty unexpected though. I thought perhaps someone just told him something, as he implied happened, but he also spent a lot of time thinking about it in what was apparently a dimension that functioned as the equivalent to a time chamber. 

Tbh, I'm more hyped to see this fantastical adventure through the dark continent(where he might meet finalis) than I am about the war itself. Judar put into the mix makes it even more... exciting.

To think him flying away only made him end back on the planet.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 3, 2015)

It seems that the chapter also kinda forced us to re-read Alma Toran Flashback.

Hopefully we get the spoilers for 276 today, I believe there is gonna be an upcoming holiday..


----------



## Araragi (Aug 3, 2015)

Darth said:


> a century spent killing fodder doesn't do much.



But he gained


WISDOM OF THE HERMIT


----------



## santanico (Aug 3, 2015)

wisdom>>>>strength


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 3, 2015)

Josuke said:


> Tbh, I'm more hyped to see this fantastical adventure through the dark continent(where he might meet finalis) than I am about the war itself.




you mean hordes of blob monsters?

cause from what we saw, there is nothing exciting on the continent other than a bunch of monsters.

the manga should focus on humans and their society, kings and nations, and fate... Id rather not have it turn into what Id expect from Hunter x Hunter... already dont like the adventurous feel of the Alibaba/Judar parts.


Im afraid Alibaba is going to turn into some emotionless badass, even if he got no powerboost. either way, this whole 100 years old hermit shit sounds like a shortcut for strength and character development... what if he turns into a good mary sue, to oppose the bad mary sue, sinbad.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 3, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> you mean hordes of blob monsters?
> 
> cause from what we saw, there is nothing exciting on the continent other than a bunch of monsters.
> 
> ...



Dangai Alibaba .

Though he really needs a powerup if he plans to stop the SSA.


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 3, 2015)

I'd like him to max out his fire powers.. in the end defeating the likes of Sinbad and Hakuryuu with just one MV.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 3, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> I'd like him to max out his fire powers.. in the end defeating the likes of Sinbad and Hakuryuu with just one MV.



Well he won't be alone in doing it, he will have Kouen and Aladdin.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 3, 2015)

Thought this might spark some discussion before spoilers are out and for lol's.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 3, 2015)

meh I don't mind the 100 year twist... I need more info about it tho.


----------



## son_michael (Aug 3, 2015)

Reyes said:


> Thought this might spark some discussion before spoilers are out and for lol's.



Looks like there will be many descendants of Solomon


----------



## Araragi (Aug 4, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> you mean hordes of blob monsters?
> 
> cause from what we saw, there is nothing exciting on the continent other than a bunch of monsters.
> 
> ...



yes the horde of blob monsters
which is only a tip of the whole continent 

the adventure feel is what I want personally

>alibaba
>emotionless



His foil isn't sinbad, it's Hakuryu.
The two of them together should be the ones to oppose Sinbad imo... after alibaba returns to his body and applies his "wisdom"


----------



## Reyes (Aug 4, 2015)

Josuke said:


> yes the horde of blob monsters
> which is only a tip of the whole continent
> 
> the adventure feel is what I want personally
> ...



Not Kouen?

Apprently in a blog post from the author said Kouen was created with the initial premise to oppose him.

So he might live till Sinbad the big baddie for an arc.


----------



## santanico (Aug 4, 2015)

where's ma spoilers


----------



## Darth (Aug 4, 2015)

Even with Alibaba's gained 100 years of uh, "wisdom from existing in a jungle full of monsters", he still won't be as wise as Aladdin + Solomon's Wisdom. And we don't know if he will oppose Sinbad or Kouen yet. He might just choose to oppose neither.


----------



## Darth (Aug 4, 2015)

Reyes said:


> Thought this might spark some discussion before spoilers are out and for lol's.



So you just pick the description closest to your personality?

Would be #1 for me I guess.

Also lol @ those Arabic numbers. Actually I guess you guys call them Eastern-Arabic numbers huh.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 4, 2015)

Magi 276 Korean chapter

Source


*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like David might be the dark entity they mention last chapter.

Looks like Sinbad is close to Aladdin and Kouen.

More Sinbad = David hints?


----------



## Reyes (Aug 4, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



if the spoilers are correct, David has partially taken over someone since before Alibaba meet him who was already half fallen.

And since the summit has become fully fallen. 

Looks like Sinbad the main baddie officially now, Haku got his arc jacked.


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 4, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



just when we got back to the war the chapter ended.. with the same damn smug Sinbad.

chapter doesnt look too interesting besides the elder David parts.

I guess thats it for the Alibaba/Judar adventures, they are riding the dragon which takes them to the border of the continent.






Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



is this confirmed?

if so...shit just got real.


*Spoiler*: __ 



its too soon for Elder David, I thought he is going to be the final villain.. I want Al Thamen/Gyokuen back before him. makes me wonder, how many arcs left?


----------



## Reyes (Aug 4, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It hasn't yet, it came from a translator, later today we know for sure.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah if this is true, I wonder how much of Magi is left. Because it seems like there setting up to be way bigger than a civil war with the SSA being involved now. David is "back" and Sinbad is confirmed to full fallen and is shaping up to be the main baddie this arc then. So if he's dealt with this arc, how much can possible be left.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 4, 2015)

So Sinbad is Aizen after all.


----------



## Goud (Aug 4, 2015)

Reyes said:


> It hasn't yet, it came from a translator, later today we know for sure.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 The author might pull a Kishimoto and bring back David as the new big bad. Tbh, I don't think Magi is close to finishing. Sinbad is not going to go down that easily. There's the entire southern continent, a ton of countries we haven't seen much of yet. There's also Al Thamen, which I'm sure has not been defeated yet. I mean, there must've been more to ''the organisation'' than just Gyokuen/Arba and, Ithnan and those hordes of clones, right?


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 4, 2015)

Goud said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> The author might pull a Kishimoto and bring back David as the new big bad. Tbh, I don't think Magi is close to finishing. Sinbad is not going to go down that easily. There's the entire southern continent, a ton of countries we haven't seen much of yet. There's also Al Thamen, which I'm sure has not been defeated yet. I mean, there must've been more to ''the organisation'' than just Gyokuen/Arba and, Ithnan and those hordes of clones, right?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Im thinking about one huge and one smaller arc...

Sinbad definitely wont go down that easily, but I doubt we are going to see much from the other countries other than the MV users fighting a couple of chapters each, and its household users for some pages (like Hakuryuus old guys)... to get to know the countries is what Sinbad manga is for... also I doubt we are get to see other countries we never heard of at this point.

about Al Thamen, sometimes I have my doubts they are going to have importance... it can go either way, I want them to be the final villains with some incarnation of Il Illah, but I can see the mangaka just giving them a collective death, like Il Illah descending and taking the rukh of everyone in depravity. there is a lot of magicians in there, but maybe with the exception of Falan all the core members are dead, Im not sure some chump fodder Al Thamen members are going to have a role.

Id like to have some group of strong bad guys among them - possibly black metal vessel users - but it feels like they have less and less importance. Gyokuen returning would boost their chance to be important, I guess thats what is going to decide it.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 4, 2015)

Goud said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> The author might pull a Kishimoto and bring back David as the new big bad. Tbh, I don't think Magi is close to finishing. Sinbad is not going to go down that easily. There's the entire southern continent, a ton of countries we haven't seen much of yet. There's also Al Thamen, which I'm sure has not been defeated yet. I mean, there must've been more to ''the organisation'' than just Gyokuen/Arba and, Ithnan and those hordes of clones, right?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Agree I don't see Sinbad and David going down for the count this arc, although I wonder how this arc is going to play into there future stories and plans.

At this point I don't think any other countries coming in will do much, seems to late for a big new country to arise all of a sudden. The dark continent maybe but I wonder how much they can get out of that.

Al Thamen is still around I agree but I wonder how much power they can really have now. 

That's the thing, I think we may not have a lot of arc's left but they will just take awhile maybe.


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 4, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



given how even one of the stronger members, Ithnan looked like one of those elite teacher level mages from Magnostadt at best, not much..

but the good thing about Al Thamen is that the amount of black rukh around them can boost their abilities..

so imagine an end-world like state where all the black rukh from the dark continent would spread and Il Illah descending, maybe they could turn into powerhouses.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 4, 2015)

Really the future on how long Magi has left really depends on where this arc will go seeing how this is shaping up.

Hopefully Haku story doesn't really continue after this, this should be the end point IMO for him. (Not saying like he will die but the wrap to his dark side shit.)


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 4, 2015)

yeah, I have had enough of Hakuryuu as well.. Sinbad should stick around for 2 more arcs at least.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 4, 2015)

Magi should end around 500 chapters mark. The current arc feels a bit short despite being 32 chapters long so far(counting from 242), that tells u how well Ohtaka has been handling the pacing.

Longest arc so far has been Magnostadt with 50 chapters and Kou Empire arc could surpass it.


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 4, 2015)

Nanaumi has some huge boobs..

but your sig is all wrong, why her teeth are white?


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 4, 2015)

Ask Ohtaka .



Dont mind if she drew Nanaumi with her teeth white.


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 4, 2015)

I guess the color of her teeth changes depending if its an evil grin or a carefree one..


----------



## Reyes (Aug 4, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> yeah, I have had enough of Hakuryuu as well.. Sinbad should stick around for 2 more arcs at least.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Wonder how the SSA will react when he revealed to be the final villain. 

Can't wait for him to bet knocked down.


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 4, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



its going to be too late by the time they realize it..

we might be a bit unfair with Sinbad, he might be a smug, manipulative and morally questionable bastard, but he is not that evil yet.. wonder how is this going to turn out with the whole elder david reveal as he was a really loathful asshole rotten to the core.. I cant see Sinbad killing children or torturing people. maybe at some point Davids mindset is going to get installed into him?


----------



## Reyes (Aug 4, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well if the spoilers are right, since the summit at this point Sinbad is fully fallen.

He going to be more ruthless now than ever and it will only get worse if people fight him or people betray him.


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 4, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




but cant he control it or something?

he felt somehow special with the whole half-fallen state and being a singularity, like he is out of the reach of il illah. for some reason I cant see him letting depravity control his state of mind. I think he is somehow getting some benefit from Il Illah through the fallen state, while preserves his soul, just like how David was leeching on Il Illah.

I dont think he simply fall, he wouldnt let it happen without some kind of plan.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 4, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



TrollPlot Twist: No Sinbad it wasn't so much you were out of reach of il illah, it's that you have become il illah 

It's really hard to say what happened to Sinbad or if he's is fully fallen since the spoilers have been confirmed and if it happen after the summit it was off screen.

Do we even know how he became half fallen?


----------



## Rai (Aug 4, 2015)

I lost interest after the fight against the medium...

This is starting to get interesting again.

All I care about is Sinbad.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 5, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



You mean David. 

Sinbad is David bitch.


----------



## Goud (Aug 5, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> given how even one of the stronger members, Ithnan looked like one of those elite teacher level mages from Magnostadt at best, not much..
> 
> but the good thing about Al Thamen is that the amount of black rukh around them can boost their abilities..
> 
> so imagine an end-world like state where all the black rukh from the dark continent would spread and Il Illah descending, maybe they could turn into powerhouses.



To be honest, the whole lack of decent black metal vessel (Al Thamen) users has been disappointing in my opinion. Black Ruhk users in general haven't had much showing. We had those three fodder guys during the sindria arc and the princess girl that was with Ithnan.

Only Judar and recently Hakuryuu have been decent users of it. If more bad guys, aside from the ever so ambiguous Sinbad are to show up, I'd love to see some quality black metal vessesl squeezing that black ruhk for what it's worth.

Edit: Forgot about Gyokuen.  However, since 75% of her only battle in the present timeline consisted of forced melee combat, that was to be expected.


----------



## Harbour (Aug 5, 2015)

Sinbad is David's bitch now. I fucking knew.

Now take my energy Kouen.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 5, 2015)

Harbour said:


> Sinbad is David's bitch now. I fucking knew.
> 
> Now take my energy Kouen.



Well he has Aladdin there to help. 

I do wonder if Judar will fight Sinbad though.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 5, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



How massively disappointing. I enjoyed the series more for keeping things in the gray area rather than making it full black-and-white for characters like Sinbad and Hakuryuu etc. Since both are fully fallen it just makes for the typical shounen set up to happen for Aladdin and Alibaba when they face off against them.

Makes me wonder how David set this up because unlike Arba he is supposed to actually be dead rather than sealed off in another space.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 5, 2015)

Honestly at this point can we still expect some big confrontation with Hakuryuu and Kouen?

At this point Hakuryuu is a non threat compared to what's happening now & and now Sinbad might have gone full baddie.

If they do fight it isn't going to be big since at point there are much bigger things to deal with.

Kind of disappointed this looking like more to be the case...


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 5, 2015)

Hakuryuu is there for Alibaba and maybe Morg... unless someone weakens Kouen for him, then let him have the stage to finish him off, he should play no role against Kouen.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 5, 2015)

Reyes said:


> Honestly at this point can we still expect some big confrontation with Hakuryuu and Kouen?
> 
> At this point Hakuryuu is a non threat compared to what's happening now & and now Sinbad might have gone full baddie.
> 
> ...



He needs like a complete makeover, how he looked in the middle of Yamato and Darius like he is leader of the pack seemed a bit forced tbh.

Will have to get another Djinn, and idk give him a mask or different clothes that would make him look credible.

For EOS there has to be a 3 way War, Hakuryuus group vs SSA vs the "Good Guys".


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 5, 2015)

Judar is gonna return. There are still the Reim Empire, u might add those 2 old generals(if they manage to survive)...

I believe Hakuryuu hasnt mastered Zagans power to the fullest, wasnt Zagan capable of creating creepy monsters back in the Dungeon Arc?

About 276


*Spoiler*: __ 



It could hint the beginning of the end for SSA, what if Yamuhaira breaks out of the group to protect Aladdin? What if he sees Sinbad is really a piece of shit once he threats to kill him for not letting him kill Kouen?


----------



## Reyes (Aug 5, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Judar is gonna return. There are still the Reim Empire, u might add those 2 old generals(if they manage to survive)...
> 
> I believe Hakuryuu hasnt mastered Zagans power to the fullest, wasnt Zagan capable of creating creepy monsters back in the Dungeon Arc?
> 
> ...



Why would Reim be in Haku group, he's joined up with Sinbad and Muu doesn't trust him at all. Hell if I remember right Kouen and Muu meet up somewhere to discuss something and we still don't know what that was all about.

Can he join back up with him, now that he's joined up with Sinbad?

Like if Sinbad goes full FV can he really just want to get on his bad side like that.

Yeah he has the 2 generals but that matters if Kouen household doesn't beat him.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah SSA might start to crumble with this, which is good IMO. Wonder why she's not there because she sees he's fallen.

Maybe she's with Reim trying to do something.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 5, 2015)

Hakuryu didnt like the idea of Sinbad helping him conquer the Kou Empire(and it was foreshadowed after the fight with Albaba was over), he wanted to do it by himself, it looks clear to me he is gonna break out of the SSA once he gets to form his own group in there or when Judal returns.

276


*Spoiler*: __ 



With the amount of powerful fighters they have, there needs to be some people that depart from the group so the SSA doesnt look very OP.

The General Trio will leave, I dont see why would they throw away the bonds they formed with their respective students.

Would Masrud let Sinbad kill Morgiana? Would Yamuhaira let Sinbad kill Aladdin? 

Dont think so.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 5, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Hakuryu didnt like the idea of Sinbad helping him conquer the Kou Empire(and it was foreshadowed after the fight with Albaba was over), he wanted to do it by himself, it looks clear to me he is gonna break out of the SSA once he gets to form his own group in there or when Judal returns.
> 
> 276
> 
> ...



I know he's not satisfied with the outcome of this so far, but I don't know if he can just get Judar back and try to betray him. 

It really depends what shape the SSA will be during this war if he will do that or not. He might just want to bidded his time.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 5, 2015)

Alibaba needed a worthy challenger. Anakin struck him down and it only made him more powerful than we could have possibly imagined.


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 5, 2015)

ehh, Hakuryuus independent times are over, I doubt the mangaka would go back to the old Judar Hakuryuu formation, way too much time wasted with his dilly-dally. the generals shouldnt survive this battle, it was said they are sacrificing their lives for the early household assimilation.. Reim wouldnt fight for Hakuryuu..

even with Judar, he should have no chance against Kou, let alone the SAA.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Again, Yamu is not a fighter and have much better uses, if she dies they can screw their teleportation barrier around Sindria and whatnot.. if I was Sinbad Id have her stay out of the battlefield as well.






Gunners said:


> Anakin struck him down and it only made him more powerful than we could have possibly imagined.



based on what?

old =/= strong.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 5, 2015)

Yeah at this point Hakuryuu at this point can't do much about his situation, which goes along the lines of his life sucking ass no matter what.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Aug 5, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Sinbad is the final boss screw Haku/Arba


----------



## Reyes (Aug 5, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sinbad: Time to show you guys how a final villain wreck shit.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 5, 2015)

Reyes said:


> I know he's not satisfied with the outcome of this so far, but I don't know if he can just get Judar back and try to betray him.
> 
> It really depends what shape the SSA will be during this war if he will do that or not. He might just want to bidded his time.



Meanwhile, He will have to learn the art of TNJ to get new Nakama thus forming a new group .

Kouen chances of dying decreased with Aladdin being next to him tbh, He will promise that he wont fail like how he let Alibaba "die".

Kouha is pretty much the only important character(of the Kou Empire) that will die, imo.

What else can he offer to the plot?


----------



## Reyes (Aug 5, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Meanwhile, He will have to learn the art of TNJ to get new Nakama thus forming a new group .
> 
> Kouen chances of dying decreased with Aladdin being next to him tbh, He will promise that he wont fail like how he let Alibaba "die".
> 
> ...



Aladdin and Alibaba should be the only ones with TNJ. 

Yeah Aladdin being around certainly helps his chances and seeing how Alibaba and Judar are coming that will help to.

Yeah Kouha is the most likely one to die. 

What about Koumei, Perucho? 

The only safe one is Kougyoku, everyone else has death flags.


----------



## Shukumei (Aug 5, 2015)

Kouha dying, no more Hakuryuu x Judar ... what is this manga coming to?


----------



## Reyes (Aug 5, 2015)

Shukumei said:


> Kouha dying, no more Hakuryuu x Judar ... what is this manga coming to?



Coming to an end.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 5, 2015)

The moment Koumei heads out to save his siblings, he is done for.

Yeah, Kougyoku is safe because Sinbad said she would be a very important ally, Im gonna be surprised if she kicks the bucket.

Othaka said last year IIRC a good bunch of important characters were gonna die soon.

276 Discussion.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sinbad will probably ask Morg and Aladdin to join him as well, since he also said he planned to recruit them.

Both will say no, then expect Yamuhaira and Masrud to defend them.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 5, 2015)

He will die teleporting them to safety. 

I don't think soon, she said important people will die in the future. Wonder if she counts Alibaba "death".


*Spoiler*: __ 



is Yama even there, thought she wasn't shown.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 5, 2015)

And its gonna end up as likely the saddest death in the series(more sad than Cassim death or when Titus "died")

Ohtaka might have Hakuryuu deal the final blow on him to make him relevant again now with Sinbad being the FV.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 5, 2015)

Koumei dies with a smile knowing he saves his siblings and looks to Hakuryuu before the final blow.

"Suck it" and then gets his head cut off.

Listen to me Okhata I got great ideas.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 5, 2015)

Spitting on Hakuryus face before getting his head chopped would also be memorable.

I would feel bad for poor Kougyoku .


----------



## Reyes (Aug 6, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Spitting on Hakuryus face before getting his head chopped would also be memorable.
> 
> I would feel bad for poor Kougyoku .



May all the women of Kou family are going to suffer so much during this war. 

Please Ohtaka let only one die.


----------



## santanico (Aug 6, 2015)

Koumei should die, not Kouha


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 6, 2015)

Koumei, Kouha and Kouen should all die...


----------



## Reyes (Aug 6, 2015)

I don't see Ohtaka killing all the brothers, at least in one arc.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 6, 2015)

starr said:


> Koumei should die, not Kouha



Koumei can always just telport himself to safety, Kouha is fucked.


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 6, 2015)

Kouha can always just get his ass saved by his fangirls (he is quite popular, ist he?)..

Ka Koubun is fucked...


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 6, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> Kouha can always just get his ass saved by his fangirls (he is quite popular, ist he?)..
> 
> Ka Koubun is fucked...



Is he that popular? Popularity sometimes can save a character(see Byakuya in Bleach) because the feedback was just that negative.



Reyes said:


> May all the women of Kou family are going to suffer so much during this war.
> 
> Please Ohtaka let only one die.



The only way I can see the Kou siblings surviving is if Alibaba and Judar make it to the battlefield in time, I would love to see the reaction of Hakuryuu once he sees Alibaba again.


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 6, 2015)

Hakuryuu should have destroyed Alibabas body after Belial when he had the chance while Aladdin was fighting Judar... just cutting his throat would have been enough.

not sure if he was merciful or just careless, I definitely wouldnt have let Aladdin take him away, while Belial is serious shit, there is always the chance Aladdin can bullshit his soul back with his hax, or so Id have thought if I was Hakuryuu.

now if both Alibaba and Gyokuen would somehow come back to life, I cant imagine his buttrage.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 6, 2015)

It wouldnt have mattered because Ugo saved him.

Titus body also got destroyed and he revived thanks to Ugo as well.


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 6, 2015)

I think Titus is a special being..he had a place in the world as a magi.. and I dont exactly remember, but didnt Sherezade had something to do with him getting revived?

I doubt Ugo can just revive about anyone..


----------



## Reyes (Aug 6, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> The only way I can see the Kou siblings surviving is if Alibaba and Judar make it to the battlefield in time, I would love to see the reaction of Hakuryuu once he sees Alibaba again.



What battle would they go to, because I would think Alibaba would want to go towards Kouen since his city is about to be a war zone. 

Guess it wheres the dragon drags them to.



Kell?gem said:


> now if both Alibaba and Gyokuen would somehow come back to life, I cant imagine his buttrage.



Well there is that Hakuei X Arba theory...


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 6, 2015)

And Judal would want to go where Hakuryuu is, once they arrive to Balbadd, the moment Alibaba asks Judal to help him he would like "Later, sucker "and heads to Kanan" .

There is the theory of Gyoken being a bit Orochimaru/Voldemort in terms of having a part of her soul hidden in certain objects/people?

If Hakuei is revealed as being part of Gyouken, It would one hell of a plot-twist.

It would make more sense than that crazy theory of Shiba being Gyouken, .


----------



## Reyes (Aug 6, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *And Judal would want to go where Hakuryuu is, once they arrive to Balbadd, the moment Alibaba asks Judal to help him he would like "Later, sucker "and heads to Kanan" .*
> 
> There is the theory of Gyoken being a bit Orochimaru/Voldemort in terms of having a part of her soul hidden in certain objects/people?
> 
> ...



On the way there Saga Alibaba will TnJ him. 

Just watch. 

I don't know much about the theory myself but I know it's been kick around about her popping back up.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 6, 2015)

Or hell Sinbad will be like: Nah Judar you aren't going anywhere. Might as well kill all my enemies in one swoop.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 6, 2015)

Not even Aladdin was capable of TNJ Judar(Both the real one and the illusion that acted as the real Aladdin), but he is gonna need a big boost if he will be the one that takes down Sinbad.


If Gyouken will ever return, she will come out from Hakuryuus body, a similar return like Ithnans. 

Ohtaka is probably saving her return for EOS and become the new leader of the SSA .


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 6, 2015)

gyokuen is not interesting enough for final villain..

she might be fun, but basically just a religious nutjob.. Id expect more complexity and depth for a fv. she just does shit for "ah, Father!!" I have had enough of her usual lines, like the "arrogant solomon" and the "descend of our father"...etc. actually only want her back so Al Thamen would have a chance to be important again.

right now david is the most promising candidate.. he doesnt give the impression of being evil for the hell of it, but not one with some shallow reason or sobstory either. maybe he is going to have some interesting but inhuman ideology.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 6, 2015)

Gyouken can be the mini boss for the final arc, how about that.


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 6, 2015)

fine with me, not like we have a better candidate..

but even for that, she would need a bit more development.. like having a flashback from when she met Solomon and why she is such a religious zealot.. in Alma Toran her character was kind of a mess making a 180 degree turn so fast.

Im sure David somehow made her to what she turned into predicting the future.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 7, 2015)

Confirmed no chapter next week due to the holidays 

276 is out in Spanish.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Confirmed David is Sinbad, got more info about the Dark Continent(clear explanation why Judar cant use magic, Dragon will help Judar and Alibaba head to the battefield(Kanan).

Judar antics were entertaining, he didnt see the whole Alma Toran stuff because it was too long .

Sinbad gonna be ridiculously OP, besides his metal vessels he will have God Power


----------



## Reyes (Aug 7, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Does the chapter say speically they are heading for Kanan?

Although I guess if could be heading there only to see or learn Sinbad is in Alibaba country.


At this point Judar has to help because how the hell is one magi gonna help this situation. Even if Reim shows up Titus should still be a newbie right?


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 7, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Seems like a mistranslation but Alibaba and Judar are heading to Balbadd along with the Dragon.

The last page said all of Sinbad 8 generals and the rest of SSA are in Balbadd(should mean Yamuhaira is there as well)

No sign of Muu&Titus/Reihm.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 7, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I was mainly saying the Reim shit because I know a world war is coming and at this point this has to be what he's talking about so I don't see them not getting involved. (He also said don't trust Sinbad which shows where Reim will side with.)

Also since David has power from that dark god or what ever, Aladdin going to need more help. One magi sin't going to do much. Titus could help and if the dragon cross the great rift Yuhan will join despite him dying.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 7, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Aladdin will have to surpass Solomon by EOS, that is clear.

There is gonna be at least 1 more arc before EOS.

Cant wait seeing Yunan going all out.

I find it ironic how Sinbad(out of all people) called Yunan a villain .

Expect Sinbad asking Aladdin to become his Magi or he will kill Kouen.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 7, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



He should ask Judar, be like:

"Hey I know we hate each other for so long but things have changed.

"I'm the FV now, so join my side." 

Wonder how Hakuryuu would react to Judar jumping ships.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 7, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Karma is gonna bite Hakuryuus ass again.


*Spoiler*: __ 








Unbelievable how he mocked Alibaba for not doings on his own, and now he is working under Sinbad, .


----------



## Reyes (Aug 7, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Alibaba should just fly by Hakuryuu to not only confuse him about him being alive but him being on this dragon and just say:

"Suck my nonexistent cactus dick. Oh and I'm best buddies with your Magi" and just fly off. 

Just to fuck with him. 

Or hell Ohtaka make this a omake.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 7, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wait a minute, Judal has no idea Hakuryuu made a pact with Sinbad.

Its another reason why Judal might return to Sinbads side instead of Hakuryuu, he is gonna feel betrayed for not telling him he was gonna work under Sinbad(After all Hakuryuu said it was his original plan).

He might tell him stuff like "You are now resemble Alibaba/now even Alibaba is a better King Vessel than you".

Hakuryuu ends up NTRd in the process .


----------



## Reyes (Aug 7, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



He might just join Alibaba to spite him, with this 100 year thing sees something different with him now. Especially how he will react to what's happening, Judar even seemed surprised Alibaba acceptance of his lost to Hakuryuu.

Although he will continue to annoy him, hell I wonder if his horn hair bothers  him like it does Kouen.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Aug 7, 2015)

I think Gyokuen/Arba should be dead to show that this is not like other shounen. If this was something like Naruto then she would be more then likely to come back, but if she stays dead it will show that she got what she wanted and no longer needs to exist in the story. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Medusa could have easily been added back into the story during the last arc of SE, but she remained dead and her plan was complete Crona was just a step away from becoming a kishin.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 7, 2015)

Palm Siberia said:


> I think Gyokuen/Arba should be dead to show that this is not like other shounen. If this was something like Naruto then she would be more then likely to come back, but if she stays dead it will show that she got what she wanted and no longer needs to exist in the story.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Well Arba isn't actually dead right?

Her body/connection to this world was lost when Gyokuen died, but her real body is somewhere else if I remember right.

So she can easily come back by taking another body. At this point one of her children should do.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 7, 2015)

Reyes said:


> Well Arba isn't actually dead right?
> 
> Her body/connection to this world was lost when Gyokuen died, but her real body is somewhere else if I remember right.
> 
> So she can easily come back by taking another body. At this point one of her children should do.



Hakuryuus , for a reason she told him he was stupid enough to bite her.



Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



From the way the chapter was translated in spanish, Judal was a bit of a tsundere .

Before Hakuryuu dies, he deserves a beating from Morg tbh.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 7, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Hakuryuus , for a reason she told him he was stupid enough to bite her.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Lesson 1: Never bite anyone that has the possibility of later possessing you. 

Good job Haku 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Morg will do a classic grab him by the waist and then slam his head into the ground, calling it.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 7, 2015)

But what if Gyouken already cursed him the moment she kissed him .

Whats with the look Takeruhiko had(still shows) toward Kougyoku and Kouha, does he still think Kouha is a girl? .

He is that confident he is gonna fight them in base/djinn weapon equip, while Darius has already djinn equipped. .


*Spoiler*: __ 



Morg should punch him several times for his stupidity .

Poor Hakuryuu is gonna die as virgin before Alibaba .


----------



## Reyes (Aug 7, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> But what if Gyouken already cursed him the moment she kissed him .
> 
> Whats with the look Takeruhiko had(still shows) toward Kougyoku and Kouha, does he still think Kouha is a girl? .
> 
> ...



That a running gag with Kouha, hell when Kouen first meet him his reaction was: "I have yet another sister?" 

Wish Kouha gets a bad ass moment before Zephur Kougyoku has a good chance to back stab him.


*Spoiler*: __ 



There's a lot of people who should punch him. 

For a bit I thought he wasn't a virgin, he explained in a omake that for Kou princes get sent women every night in hopes of leaving a heir, I guess since Kouen dad took over he didn't have to go though that.

Which brings up the question how come there's no children for Kouen & his brothers and Hakuryuu older brothers?


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 7, 2015)

Poor Kouha is probably gonna get beaten to a pulp(if he doesnt die), He and Kougyoku are gonna be used to hype Takeruhiko and give more feats to Darius.

Hakuryuu will probably wait for the KS .

Or maybe he gets to face Koumei making the battle a 3 vs 3.

Will Hakuryuu forgive/apologize to Hakuei? Now that they are both on the same page and after saying that he planned to kill her and Morg...


----------



## Reyes (Aug 7, 2015)

I hope not, SSA guys don't need huge feats because for the most part I don't think they will mean much since Sinbad is the big powerhouse/FV. They aren't going to stomp or at least I hope not.

It's not like we seen the Ren's fight all that much so I rather they fight and are sightly better, equal or sightly weaker.

Would be interesting to see Koumei fight, even though his MV isn't just something that can be used for battle.

Why would he apologize to her? She really only doing this to make sure he has some chance in living though this, it's not like she agrees with his outlook or ideals like Kouen. Hell it's not like she knows he plans to kill her if she got in the way and plus Hakuryuu not going to apologize for anything he's doing he's far beyond that point.

Until he gets tnj.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 7, 2015)

Alibaba looks like he is about to get a big powerup once he and Judar leave the DC, and he will probably beat some members of the SSA to hype him before the big clash with Sinbad .

I got bad vibes once I saw Hakuei blushing when she was next to Sinbad, what if Sinbad fucks her? I know its Shounen but since he plans to become THE King, he needs a Queen .

And if it happens, it would really piss off Hakuryuu for such despicable action.

Hakuryuu was first mad at her because she didnt want to help him with his revenge quest, and then the stuff that happened at Bellials Dungeon with the TNJ attempt.

Now that she has given him a hand, that should change a little his mind.

I have a doubt, has it been mentioned if a MV user can use the MV of one he has killed? Like stealing his powers?


----------



## Reyes (Aug 7, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Alibaba looks like he is about to get a big powerup once he and Judar leave the DC, and he will probably beat some members of the SSA to hype him before the big clash with Sinbad .
> 
> I got bad vibes once I saw *Hakuei blushing when she was next to Sinbad*, what if Sinbad fucks her? I know its Shounen but since he plans to become THE King, he needs a Queen .
> 
> ...



I hope he gets a power up, time for him to kick ass and take names. 

Maybe finally get laid, but one step at a time. 

She was but she also looks scared and look he gives her I don't think it can be considered romantic moment at all. Plus isn't Sinbad already a King if he really needed one he would have gotten one a long time ago, please she said he doesn't want to get married.

Plus: 



Hakuryuu would be more pissed if the romance with her and Kouen is true than her and Sinbad. So he's unhappy no matter what (his life story).

I think he can tell she only doing it for his safety rather than really being on his side though. She might try and do it again after this and then she's really fucked.

I don't think so, I think it may only happen if the Dijin finds the other worthy maybe.


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 7, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> I got bad vibes once I saw Hakuei blushing when she was next to Sinbad, what if Sinbad fucks her? I know its Shounen but since he plans to become THE King, he needs a Queen .
> 
> And if it happens, it would really piss off Hakuryuu for such despicable action.





..thats not going to happen.. also I dont remember her blushing, but if she did, it was because of the crying..




> I have a doubt, has it been mentioned if a MV user can use the MV of one he has killed? Like stealing his powers?




was thinking about this as well, but I think it should have the djinns consent.. like if it says "ok, this guy is worthy", why not? otherwise I doubt they can force it..


----------



## Reyes (Aug 7, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> ..thats not going to happen.. also I dont remember her blushing, *but if she did, it was because of the crying..
> *
> 
> 
> ...



This has to be the case and if anything if my prediction is right she has nothing but hate for him maybe.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 7, 2015)

Where did u get that pic? Share the link plz, Does it include all of the extra chapters? I will appreciate it .

When was the last time Alibaba beat someone important? Zagan Arc?

Its time for letting get a big win against someone important like a SSA MV user.



Kell?gem said:


> was thinking about this as well, but I think it should have the djinns consent.. like if it says "ok, this guy is worthy", why not? otherwise *I doubt they can force it*..



Hakuryuu and Judal kinda forced Belial to become their djinn.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 7, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Where did u get that pic? Share the link plz, Does it include all of the extra chapters? I will appreciate it .
> 
> When was the last time Alibaba beat someone important? Zagan Arc?
> 
> Hakuryuu and Judal kinda forced Belial to become their djinn.



Yeah here's the full thing, it's basically where first impressions when they meet someone from the cast.


*Spoiler*: __ 








Here's some others:


*Spoiler*: __ 

















I found a lot under this user for the omakes, although I don't think she has them all, at least under the tag in the link. : 



She also translate stuff from the creator blog.


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 7, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Hakuryuu and Judal kinda forced Belial to become their djinn.



I think that was a special case...


these omakes look fun..

lol, kouens reactions are the best..."I have yet another sister?"..poor kouha. but he does look like a girl.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 7, 2015)

And yeah Alibaba hasn't had a major win in awhile, maybe he can beat his master brother.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 7, 2015)

The creator also does bits of art for her blog:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 7, 2015)

kougyoku really does hate hakuei huh? maybe they should fight it out...

and the mangaka must like the kou faction, as 80% of these are about them.. not like I mind. Im getting fond of hakuei and kouen more and more..


----------



## Reyes (Aug 7, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> kougyoku really does hate hakuei huh? maybe they should fight it out...
> 
> and the mangaka must like the kou faction, as 80% of these are about them.. not like I mind. Im getting fond of hakuei and kouen more and more..



She just jelly Hakuei stealing Kouen. 

A lot don't, but it's clear she is fond of them so maybe she won't just kill them all off.

Also there's more hints of the 2 in the magi data book:




*Spoiler*: __ 





 It seems it was mentioned in the data book Kouen and Hakuei's favorite type:

Kouen: 賢い女性 (a smart woman)
Hakuei: 強い男性 (a strong man, I think being surrounded by noblemen who hide behind their family name, she came to admire someone who can truly hold his own in battle)

Here's a section of Hakuryuu's interview. Mind that I'm still studying Japanese, so everyone is welcome to point out any mistakes:

Q: 紅炎さんの呼びかけにも応えないし。。。でも現場には来てましたよね。さびしかったんですか？
Q: you didn't answer Kouen's summons, but you ended up going there anyway. Did you miss him?

白:。。。俺たちは俺たちの目的があるんです。あなたには関係ありません。
Haku: I have my own goals to accomplish and he has his. It's none of your concern.


Q: 冷たいですねえ。あ、紅炎さんといえば、なんか最近お姉さんといい感じじゃありませんか？
Q: aren't you being cold. Ah, speaking of Kouen, he's been getting rather well with your sister lately (literal: things feel/are looking good between him and your sister)

白: (ピクッ)
Haku: (didn't know how to translate this, but he seemed shocked)

Q: お姉さんなんか、紅炎さんの考えてること察して、通じ合っているっていうか。。。あ。。。いや、なんでもありません (顔怖い。。。)
Q: your sister seems to know what goes inside his head, how to put it... that she's able to express it for him... ah... Never mind, (don't give me that scary look...). (Note: 通じ合う=to communicate with or understand, this is probably a reference to the omake)


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 7, 2015)

thanks for the translation..

magi databook, huh.. is it like the Naruto ones with character pages and attacks and whatnot? might have had a lot of interesting info..

Kouen X Hakuei should happen.. they are not even blood relatives... but Hakuryuu had to stand between them.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 7, 2015)

Reyes said:


> Yeah here's the full thing, it's basically where first impressions when they meet someone from the cast.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thanks for sharing, sucks I cant rep u for it .

Hakurei mightve changed his mind about Sinbad now that he is giving him a hand .

The Masrud one, and some others kinda foreshadow what might happen in the future.

Seeing these Omakes make me sad we might lose one of the Kou Sibling in the future, they are very entertaining and make the story interesting.

I wish they released a Doki Doki Daten game(even online), it seems fun, Im a big fan of card games.



Kell?gem said:


> I think that was a special case...
> 
> 
> these omakes look fun..
> ...



Hakurei was blushing here.


*Spoiler*: __ 








In the case Hakuryuu still get to kill Hakuei, it seems that he has the strange ability of controlling/stealing djinns, I mean Belial didnt want to give the MV to Hakuryuu but yet he still became his Djinn..

If Ohtaka wants us to see Hakuryuu credible again, give him another MV.

I agree the Omakes are fun, I dig Ohtaka cartoonish art .


----------



## Reyes (Aug 7, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> thanks for the translation..
> 
> magi databook, huh.. is it like the Naruto ones with character pages and attacks and whatnot? might have had a lot of interesting info..
> 
> Kouen X Hakuei should happen.. they are not even blood relatives... but Hakuryuu had to stand between them.



Yeah, don't know if they get into attacks, but they just give data about the charterers, aspects of the world and character interviews.

Here's some other bits: 

Alibaba talks a bit about his ideal girl and that she's someone who would love him sincerely, just like how his mother loved his father.

Yamuraiha's favorite type turned out to be: ひげの年上男性 (an older man with a beard) 

 Gyokuen's bio that though she can't make Kouen an ally, she can't afford to have him as an enemy. In Kouen's bio it's stated that he is too focused on unifying the world and has yet to do something about Gyokuen's plans. There's also a caption beside the shot when she threw herself at him, it described her as "a wicked woman who's whoring herself out to Kouen, who possesses authority, strength and knowledge".

Actually Hakuei and Kouen are related, they are cousins. Japan is fine with cousin i*c*st hell it's legal and allow them to get married.



LordPerucho said:


> Thanks for sharing, sucks I cant rep u for it .
> 
> Hakurei mightve changed his mind about Sinbad now that he is giving him a hand .
> 
> ...



It's fine no problem.

I don't think so, Hakuei might only be with Sinbad in hopes of somehow talking Kouen to stand down. So adds to my idea that Zephur Sinbad talk to Hakuei and force her hand in choosing Hakuryuu side. It would explain why they are together despite the fact they should have no way to communicate with each other.

Yeah it's going to be sad, I do enjoy them as characters and I wish if one is going to die it's a heroic one or a badass one. Just don't kill Kouen.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 8, 2015)

Hakuei has no idea:

-Hakuryuu fell into depravity.
-He wants to kill her for not helping him in Kou Empire War and the TNJ attempt her illusion did in Belial Dungeon.
-Sinbad already had a deal with Hakuryuu before she got to meet him.

If Kouen dies, Aladdin might just consider fall into depravity and agree its not bad as Hakuryuu said .

I still have the feeling of the the Kou Sibling will die at Kanan to hype that special power Kina has gained, though as u said they better have to get a badass death and not die like a scrub .

I wonder what kind of power Kina country gained? One of Alma Toran techniques?


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 8, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __



she was blushing here as well, because of crying and anger:

Chapter 186

you cant expect the blush to disappear as Sinbad touches her, its not because of his charm or whatever.. 



> Actually Hakuei and Kouen are related, they are cousins. Japan is fine with cousin i*c*st hell it's legal and allow them to get married.



so Hakuryuu and Hakueis fathers and Kouens fathers were siblings? the family relations are kind of hazy in my mind..

oh well, cousin i*c*st is not that bad, why am I to judge?



> I still have the feeling of the the Kou Sibling will die at Kanan to hype that special power Kina has gained, though as u said they better have to get a badass death and not die like a scrub .
> 
> I wonder what kind of power Kina country gained? One of Alma Toran techniques?



I doubt Kina is anything special, and I think their power is just MV.. like they can control the water (as shown) so they controlled the water currents of the sea making it look like their island disappeared.

I doubt its broken stuff.. Im even disappointed a little as Nanaumi had a wicked design, but his master feels like some buffoon with generic water powers.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 8, 2015)

Takeruhiko has a punchable face, I wont deny it, he can be the perfect opponent for Alibaba once he returns from DC.

He was controlling the water currents of the sea in base.

Wait once he goes full Djinn equip and curbstomps Kouha  .


----------



## Reyes (Aug 8, 2015)

Kouha shouldn't be curbstomp, all Ren family members need badass moments this arc.

Weather or not they will die.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 10, 2015)

U gotta hype returning Sage Alibaba, 100 years of fighting shouldve given him a big boost imo.



> The image(Nanaumi) is a work in progress. Regarding her appeal I created her using a kabuki actress as a reference. Everytime I draw her, it’s troublesome to have her give an impression different and more complex from what you’d get from a djinn equip.



So Ohtaka is still thinking whether give her white teeth or black teeth again .

TBH I dont mind, with black teeth she looks very creepy, though.

Chapter 276 is taking way too long to being translated in English .


----------



## Reyes (Aug 10, 2015)

At this point it's going to take a fucking week from when we got spoilers.


----------



## santanico (Aug 10, 2015)

don't say that


----------



## Reyes (Aug 10, 2015)

I will and you can't stop me.


----------



## santanico (Aug 10, 2015)

.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 10, 2015)

Now I hope Magi goes on hiatus.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 10, 2015)

Like Hunter x Hunter?

276 has to be released translated this week with the lack of manga release due to holidays .

I hope 1 day the anime gets rebooted, I still hate what they did to Season 1.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 10, 2015)

Doubt it will get a reboot, if it does it will be by the same studio years later.


----------



## santanico (Aug 10, 2015)

I really wanna see Alma Toran arc animated


----------



## Reyes (Aug 10, 2015)

Let a toei animate it.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Aug 10, 2015)

I want to kill toei .God knows.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 11, 2015)

Reyes said:


> Let a toei animate it.



Let Pierrot do it, and use the same level of animation they gave to Tokyo Ghoul .

There wont be at least stupid stuff like Black Djinn Alibaba .


----------



## Reyes (Aug 11, 2015)

Jesus at this point we had raws for the last chapter out at this time last week and the chapter STILL isn't translated. 

We will have the new chapter at this point before it's trans


----------



## Reyes (Aug 11, 2015)

Fucking DGM which has been on hiatus for like 3 years got it's 60 paged chapter translated faster than this shit.


----------



## santanico (Aug 11, 2015)

I hate that Magi isn't as popular as other shounen :c


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 11, 2015)

Magi still sells more than Bleach, Toriko, FT.

Does anyone have tweets of peoples reaction when the Chapter that featured Alibabas "death" got released?

I want to know if that was the last straw the japs took..


----------



## santanico (Aug 11, 2015)

Then what's with the lack of translators if it's more popular than fail I mean Bleach?


----------



## Reyes (Aug 11, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Magi still sells more than *Bleach, Toriko, FT*.
> 
> Does anyone have tweets of peoples reaction when the Chapter that featured Alibabas "death" got released?
> 
> I want to know if that was the last straw the japs took..



True but those series sales have plummeted since there hay day, hell even Magi sales have.

Why would it be the last straw?


----------



## Reyes (Aug 11, 2015)

starr said:


> Then what's with the lack of translators if it's more popular than fail I mean Bleach?



Because Bleach is bigger for the west, so translators work on that first.

Plus there's different groups translating all these series.


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 11, 2015)

my dick is going to explode from the anticipation of this war 

someone better fire an Extreme Magic next chapter or I'll rage.. enough of smug talking Sinbad, cactoid Alibaba, enlightened spiritual dragon and all the bs.. its time for that goddamn war.

but Im afraid, next chapter is going to be Aladdin desperately trying to TnJ Sinbad with little success.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 11, 2015)

Ok I decided translating 276, It might not have perfect English but u guys should understand what happened in the chapter.



*Spoiler*: __ 




Page 1:

Judar: Are you telling me this is........... the Dark Continent? This Place that is next to Reim, so if we head north we could go back where Hakuryuu is, right?!

Dragon: Correct, but for you humans, this land is very vast, even if you try to travel on foot, I believe it would take you around 40 years to reach the place u want to go.

Judar: ....40 years......

Alibaba: The Dark Continent...!!!


Page 2: 

Alibaba: This is the place Aladdin said in his story after Alma Toran got destroyed,even with the power of the sacred palace, numerous tribes and their different languages couldnt become one. 

Ugo-kun brought their survivors with lack of food toward the new world, that world is the Dark Continent.

I cant even remember all of the details, Its very confusing.

Judar: *staring at Alibaba* Dont look at me like that, you idiot!(Fool)

Rather than....

Alibaba: You didnt listen Aladdins story until the end...

Judar: I didnt find it interesting so I didnt pay much attention to it. 

Alibaba: Even Hakuryuu wouldve taken notes of every single detail.

Assuming this is right, then the power of the Sacred Palace cant reach that world(Dark Continent)

Dragon: Correct, thats why the Rukh of that place is black, Solomon rules cant be applied there.

Page 3: 

Judar remembers something from Alma Toran flashback that said:" At that moment, The rukh was divided equally, Solomons will changed the will of Il Ilah and then Rukh stopped emiting its bright light.

Dragon: Furthermore, that place that was created by Solomon is where the concept of Magi doesnt exist.

Thats why you can only use magoi that is inside your body.

Judar: !.

Page 4:

Judar: So thats why my magic has weakened.

Dragon: Yes and No

Your physical strength is not strong enough to withstand this and thats why your magic got wiker.

Judar: SILENCE, You were always looking at us? Eh?

Dragon: With respect of that, I was always looking here, me and the other who look to stop dark anomaly. 

Alibaba: Eh?

Judar: And what is the dark anomaly?

Alibaba: ....................

Page 5: 

Dragon: That anomily is Il Illah.

Judar: What, so are we going talk about that black thing again? Its cool taking about it since that thing came from the sky, isnt it?

Dragon: No, now that I remember, it went like this.

At that time, GOD was banished from the world by this people, and he never showed up again. But this time.....

Judar(looking at Alibaba): Why is this doll continuing shaking his head as his life is depending on it? 

Page 6:

Dragon: GOD has finished in linking together with your world.

Judar: I dont understand shit.

Dragon: Putting in simple words, a human appeared close to God thus making him in the anomily of this time. 


Page 7: 

Dragon: God is an entity without a consciousness. Its based on the destiny to rule over the creatures style of life in the world, thats why how it grows and becomes bigger. 

I changed my form of thinking and is because God back then and now are different.

And the difference is that the current GOD wants to descent to that blue world.

Judar: Then that black thing is now more intelligent?

Dragon: Its not like that. Its an entity completely differente that is possessing God.

Page 8:

Alibaba: That person, before in Alma Toran tried to steal Gods power.

Dragon: Yes, and as I can see is the same now, that presence that emanates that person..

Judar: Who is that person?

Page: 9.

Alma Toran flashback: "God....God eh?, YES, with this, me and him can become one, I waited too much time for this. Farewell Solomon!.

Alibaba: Is David

Page 10:

Judar: DAVID?!

Alibaba: ..........

Judar: .........

Alibaba: That person..... It cant be....(shaking)

Judar: Dont worry, I remember him, He is Aladdins grandfather, isnt he? A young guy without eyebrows  and yadada.

(To Alibaba) Hahaha, Whats with that face?

And Whats David, who possessed Il Illah, plans to do? 

Dragon: I dont know

Judar: You dont Know?

Page 11: 

Dragon: The motivation of that person is uncertain, but there is something that is confirmed.

One time that God emerged, he tried to absorb the white Rukh slowly.

And thats due to Davids will.

His World is like a dollhouse that could be changed easily, things very convinient..

Page 12:

Judar imagines David breaking Dolls.

Judar: How convinient.

Dragon: The way I can see it, its no more than a minor matter.

Judar and Alibaba: Minor Matter?

Page 13:

Dragon: Thats right.

In a lot of small worlds, life pass by quickly, a lot of type of wars  happen to fight, for reaching , for control, for evolution, those wars were very insignificant.  

I always saw them, and I dont have strength enough to continue seeing them

Page 14:

Alibaba: For me, its something very important.

Dragon: ?

Alibaba: For us, its something very important, since the time is so short, we spend every day with freedom and happiness, enjoying life. 

Its something very important, I need to go back to protect them!.

Dragon: ......(Remembers when she had her family back in Alma Toran arc).

Page 15:

Dragon: ....I........

The life of humans, I completely forgot about it. Even him with the feelings for his partner have that much strength.

Small Humans, Let me take you  where ur friends are as fast as possible.

Alibaba: We count on you!

Judar: Ohhh, Thats the way it should be, Lets Hurry! 

Page 16:

Judar: When you said you will take us where they are, you meant we will go with you there.

We Count on your, bro!.

Dragon: I can be any gender.

Judar: Oh Really?

Whatever, Why is that anomaly happened since Gyouken is already dead?

Alibaba: The one connected to David isnt Gyouken.

There is someone else in this world that possessed black rukh and that was completely connected to David.

Page 17:

Alibaba: That person was always half fallen to depravity since the last time I saw him, and at the same time he was always connected to David.

I refuse to believe it, and I will see if its true or not.  I need to confirm it!!!!

But if this is all true!

Aladdin: Uncle Sinbad.....WHY?

Page 18: The one that is connected to David is Sinbad? Each member of the SSA has entered the battlefield, Sinbad decision is...?


----------



## Reyes (Aug 11, 2015)

Oh shit if they are next to Reim maybe they will bring them into this, or maybe they are already there.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 11, 2015)

Sinbad decision is to say fuck it, we going to just wreck everyone shit.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 11, 2015)

All the odds are stacked against Kounen, Aladdin and co, how are they getting out of it?

Its gonna be a great moment once Alibaba and Sinbad clash swords for the first time .


----------



## Reyes (Aug 11, 2015)

So is the Dragon taking them to Aladdin? 

Maybe I didn't read it clearly enough, but the dragon just said where your friends are.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 11, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *All the odds are stacked against Kounen, Aladdin and co, how are they getting out of it?
> *
> Its gonna be a great moment once Alibaba and Sinbad clash swords for the first time .



Bullshit 

Something has to happen, this isn't the final arc and I don't think Sinbad will go all out.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 11, 2015)

Reyes said:


> So is the Dragon taking them to Aladdin?
> 
> Maybe I didn't read it clearly enough, but the dragon just said where your friends are.



Yeah, she said she would take them where their friends are.



Reyes said:


> Bullshit
> 
> Something has to happen, this isn't the final arc and I don't think Sinbad will go all out.



Aladdin will have to use the same haxx technique he used on Judar to save Kouen but it wouldnt probably work on Sinbad because he now has God power.

We should see Reim Empire showing up soon, Titus has to be stronger than Aladdin if they are gonna make the SSA retreat, and there is also Yunan, who is also a powerful Magi.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 11, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Yeah, she said she would take them where their friends are.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aladdin alone it won't work, but with Judar it will. 

Or with just Titus and Yuhan, although at one point all the magi's I bet will fight against a common threat at some point.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 11, 2015)

But Alibaba will be the one that kills him, I dont see why would this be EOS when Aladdin hasnt surpassed Solomon.

Usually EOS for Shounen Series the MC surpasses his dad/mentor.

Sinbad will request for Kounen to resign as Emperor, he refuses, then  the bloodbath in Balbad Part 2 will start.

SSA is gonna have few casualities...


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 11, 2015)

so Sinbad isnt completely fallen into depravity in the end huh?

also, its interesting the dragon said "there is someone else in this world that possessed black rukh" like its a special state... I mean anyone and their mother can fall into depravity, so why would word it like that if it would be the same?

its like gyoukuen and sinbad either has a large amount, or special quality of black rukh, different from the likes of al thamen magicians, judar or hakuryuu.

judar doesnt know shit for someone tried to bring down Il Illah...


----------



## Reyes (Aug 11, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> so Sinbad isnt completely fallen into depravity in the end huh?
> 
> also, its interesting the dragon said "there is someone else in this world that possessed black rukh" like its a special state... I mean anyone and their mother can fall into depravity, so why would word it like that if it would be the same?
> 
> ...



He is completely connect to David by this Perucho translation, so even if he isn't fallen he 100% bad guy now.

@ Perucho

I want the SSA to suffer a little bit, any side entering this war needs to get rough up a bit.


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 11, 2015)

of course he will be (I wouldnt say he is a 100% bad guy now until he doesnt do the bad deeds), but whatever its due to depravity or his own free will should make a difference..

Il Illah should have his avatars or whatever, as if Sinbad goes his full evil David possessed overlord mode, his SAA wont cut it. at this point of the story Sinbad is not that evil, but when it becomes clear, I dont see the SAA sticking with him, so either he should find a new group or left alone, but with the latter, it should be over too fast (or turn into a Narutoesque mess with a war with like 1 bad guy on one side).

so maybe the best of Al Thamen receiving some boost and him having some group of strong villains as cliche as it would be, could work.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 11, 2015)

Chapter is out; Chapter 177


----------



## Reyes (Aug 11, 2015)

Better very late than never I guess.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 11, 2015)

Glad the chapter finally got translated in english.

Sinbad is what the likes of Aizen shouldve been .

Judal was a bit of a tsundere, wasnt he?

Now to wait 2 more weeks for 277 being translated.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 11, 2015)

Man the whole info of the situation gave me chill... Damn it Sinbad... Damn it. I said it a lot of time in here, he is the real villain of the series.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 11, 2015)

You were expecting Gyouken being related to David, BUT IT WAS ME, SINBAD!


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 11, 2015)

I guess Im still going to stick with my theory from like one year ago:


*Spoiler*: __ 





> ok, here is my theory after thinking through it..:
> 
> Ill Ilah was an omnipotent being, everything was under its guidance, but not being sure it is right, it created a singularity on purpose: David (kind of like a if god is omnipotent, can it change its own nature thing).. David was outside of his flow of destiny, and give him the power to affect even Ill Ilah itself - to be sure there is a "human factor" in his destiny, and not just god itself controlling everything from above.
> 
> ...






but in the end, I dont think Sinbad is going to be truly evil.. or more like his Sinbad ego wont, maybe David was trying to take control of him, but he is going to try to stop it at some point, maybe sacrificing himself in the process..

I mean come on, we know a lot of things about Sinbad already, and he is far cry from a really bad guy (or at least based on what we knows).. I bet the mangaka is going to separate him and Davids cruel character. he is going to pull a mogamet (with the difference of the medium being David in his case).


----------



## son_michael (Aug 11, 2015)

So Sinbad was born to be an amazing man because Ill Ilah has willed it all this time? That's a nice surprise.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Aug 11, 2015)

Sinbad has arrived it's over.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 11, 2015)

It's not over until Sage Alibaba and the dragon arrive.


----------



## Blαck (Aug 11, 2015)

Sinbad looking evil as hell lately, what happened to smiling Sinbad?


----------



## Rai (Aug 11, 2015)

Sinbad is god.

Kouen is shit.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 11, 2015)

Sinbad turning heel works because of the hints Ohtaka gave us and I think he is staying full heel until the end.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Aug 11, 2015)

Ali Baba and Judar working together, now I've seen everything.

Also, Sinbad is about to mess shit up.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 11, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Sinbad looking evil as hell lately, what happened to smiling Sinbad?



Dead thanks to David.

Although Sinbad might be redemmed or be saved or some shit.



Ryuzaki said:


> Ali Baba and Judar working together, now I've seen everything.
> 
> Also, Sinbad is about to mess shit up.



Balbadd going to be a crater with Kouen vs Sinbad.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 11, 2015)

Malvingt2 said:


> Chapter is out; Chapter 177



Things just got a lot more boring as far as following Sinbad or Alibaba goes for the time being, but I'm really interested in what David did to hijack Ill Illah. Did he steal enough power over the years to add to his own so that when he was finally killed he was able to infect Ill Illah like a virus? 

Solomon really didn't understand anything back then if so and danced right in the palm of David's hand.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 11, 2015)

Jetstorm said:


> Things just got a lot more boring as far as following Sinbad or *Alibaba goes for the time being*, but I'm really interested in what David did to hijack Ill Illah. Did he steal enough power over the years to add to his own so that when he was finally killed he was able to infect Ill Illah like a virus?
> 
> Solomon really didn't understand anything back then if so and danced right in the palm of David's hand.



Because of off screen character development?


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 11, 2015)

I have the feeling this War might end like OP Marineford(Reihm, Yunan show up ala Red Haired Pirates and force the SSA to retreat but SSA wins in terms of killing someone important in Kouen)  or Nardo War(Sinbad gets taken over by the real David and Gyouken shows up and her role would be like the Black Zetsu ).

Sorry If I said it before but this cant be EOS, it feels more like Magi is gonna reach its halfpoint, imo, I have the feeling we might get another timeskip.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 11, 2015)

She said it was halfway awhile ago.


----------



## son_michael (Aug 11, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Sinbad looking evil as hell lately, what happened to smiling Sinbad?



remember, he's only * HALF* fallen...he's not evil yet.


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 11, 2015)

what Im wondering about is how the mangaka is going to keep the SAA side occupied... not just they lack the opponents obviously, but if we count Sinbads harem of minions and the MV users, there is so many of them, so Im afraid its going to be like Magnostadt where everyone is going to do some flashy attack and fuck off.. there is like 4 MV users and a dozen of household users not counting Sinbad..

if everyone would get 1 chapter worth of time to shine, thats going to take awhile, and than there is the Kou side.

I think we dont get to see Sinbad fight for at least half a year or more if he is going to be the main dish, unless the mangaka is planning to off a lot of characters which would be a shame.



> Sinbad looking evil as hell lately, what happened to smiling Sinbad?



if not smiling equals to evil, Kouen is one sinister friend.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 11, 2015)

Reyes said:


> She said it was halfway awhile ago.



When? Around Magnostadt arc?


----------



## Reyes (Aug 11, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> When? Around Magnostadt arc?





During the Solomon flashback.

Although with the character deaths mention in this since she says current characters I'm guessing she mostly referring to Solomon group.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Aug 11, 2015)

Koeun is a shit, I can't believe someone like him isn't dead already


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 11, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> what Im wondering about is how the mangaka is going to keep the SAA side occupied... not just they lack the opponents obviously, but if we count Sinbads harem of minions and the MV users, there is so many of them, so Im afraid its going to be like Magnostadt where everyone is going to do some flashy attack and fuck off.. there is like 4 MV users and a dozen of household users not counting Sinbad..
> 
> *if everyone would get 1 chapter worth of time to shine, thats going to take awhile, and than there is the Kou side.*
> 
> ...



I expect that by the last Arc, this one I dont see it being the last Arc.

Last Arc will probably be a long one(usually thats how it is in Mangas), It might last around 100 chapters long.

Or u guys want the Kou Empire Arc being the last arc and drag as much as Nardos War Arc or Bleach Arrancar Saga/Quincy War?




Reyes said:


> During the Solomon flashback.
> 
> Although with the character deaths mention in this since she says current characters I'm guessing she mostly referring to Solomon group.



I see.

Then doing the math, Magi should end in 2019 around Chapter 430, because Part 2 started with Alma Toran Arc.


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 11, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> I expect that by the last Arc, this one I dont see it being the last Arc.
> 
> Last Arc will probably be a long one(usually thats how it is in Mangas), It might last around 100 chapters long.
> 
> ...



no, but I dont want the last arc being the obligatory "every character does some shit like they amount to anything, even if at this point they shouldnt" thing... meaning if the likes of Sinbads household bitches are ever going to have a decent fight, it should be now, not against last arcs opponents which are going to be super strong whoever they will be. or the MV user alliance members who might be much stronger, but with 0 development.

in the last arc, I only want the likes of main characters getting big fights, like Morg, Alibaba, Aladdin, Hakuryuu (if he survives, that is), maybe Titus, and whoever survives from Kou.. but each of these should have big, like 3 chapter long fights instead.


.. if the mangaka is going to put every minor characters fight into the last arc, its going to end up Naruto war/Arrancar arc anyway, whatever its this or the next arc.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Aug 11, 2015)

Sinbad's probably going to get cleansed first by Aladdin, so he's no longer half in depravity anymore. At least, that is the way I see it going down. The last arc will have to be Ali Baba finally being a king, so the fight is going to have to be epic.


----------



## Harbour (Aug 12, 2015)

I see the next option:
Sinbad offers Kouen to surrender and shows him the vision of Koumei, Kouha and Kougyuoku standing on their knees surrounded by enemies. 
Sinbad: If you wont surrender, they all will be killed off. We also have your lover, Hakuei.


And then Kouen will make the most important decision in his life. Personally i want him to show middlefinger to Sinbad, but then, im aftraid, all Rens will be wiped out, and Sinbad will wreck the shit in Balbadd and Kouen pwobably will die. Still its better than him being another Sinbad's slave.


Also


Sinbad is shit
Kouen is badass dude


----------



## Kamina. (Aug 12, 2015)

Been reading this a while, disappointing that the author is going along the Sinbad = David 2.0 route. Hopefully Sinbad gets rid of his Black Rukh/David Influence or this series is going to have a shit end IMO.


----------



## convict (Aug 12, 2015)

Harbour said:


> I see the next option:
> Sinbad offers Kouen to surrender and shows him the vision of Koumei, Kouha and Kougyuoku standing on their knees surrounded by enemies.
> Sinbad: If you wont surrender, they all will be killed off. We also have your lover, Hakuei.
> 
> ...



Hear hear       .


----------



## Reyes (Aug 12, 2015)

Harbour said:


> I see the next option:
> Sinbad offers Kouen to surrender and shows him the vision of Koumei, Kouha and Kougyuoku standing on their knees surrounded by enemies.
> Sinbad: If you wont surrender, they all will be killed off. We also have your lover, Hakuei.
> 
> ...



Well there's no way something isn't going to go down in Balbadd, something got to happen.

Either Kouen has something up his sleeve, Judar and Alibaba somehow get there before Sinbad gets there to push him to fight, or he's like fuck it let this be my final battle shit at least I got this magi around who will hopefully intervene.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 12, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> no, but I dont want the last arc being the obligatory "every character does some shit like they amount to anything, even if at this point they shouldnt" thing... meaning if the likes of Sinbads household bitches are ever going to have a decent fight, it should be now, not against last arcs opponents which are going to be super strong whoever they will be. or the MV user alliance members who might be much stronger, but with 0 development.
> 
> in the last arc, I only want the likes of main characters getting big fights, like Morg, Alibaba, Aladdin, Hakuryuu (if he survives, that is), maybe Titus, and whoever survives from Kou.. but each of these should have big, like 3 chapter long fights instead.
> 
> ...





The fights I can see for EOS(so far) are:

Sinbad vs Alibaba and Hakuryuu

Returning Gyouken vs Judar/Yunan/Titus/Aladdin.


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 12, 2015)

Harbour said:


> I see the next option:
> Sinbad offers Kouen to surrender and shows him the vision of Koumei, Kouha and Kougyuoku standing on their knees surrounded by enemies.
> Sinbad: If you wont surrender, they all will be killed off. We also have your lover, Hakuei.



you mean vision as its just an illusion, or showing him whats happening on the other battlefield?

cause there is no was the 3 Kou siblings cant hold their own against 2 MV users (assuming the samurai dude is one).. its only Kouen who is in deep shit right now.


also I doubt Sinbad would threaten Kouen with Hakuei..



LordPerucho said:


> The fights I can see for EOS(so far) are:
> 
> Sinbad vs Alibaba and Hakuryuu
> 
> Returning Gyouken vs Judar/Yunan/Titus/Aladdin.



I can see Sinbad fighting David and getting killed..


----------



## Reyes (Aug 12, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> you mean vision as its just an illusion, or showing him whats happening on the other battlefield?
> 
> cause there is no was the 3 Kou siblings cant hold their own against 2 MV users (assuming the samurai dude is one).. its only Kouen who is in deep shit right now.
> 
> ...



Yeah Kouen is the real one in deep shit, his brothers are in a much better situation. Although Zepar Kougyoku could fuck that up.

Don't really see how Sinbad could use Hakuei threaten Kouen either, hell if they are lovers how the fuck could he know?


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 12, 2015)

I dont exactly remember - do the divine staves have any significance after Alma Torran?

cause I can see David/Sinbad having 12 stave users like back in AT as his guards or companions or whatever.. like the ones that were with the orthodox old farts who disappeared along with David are still somewhere to use for the bad guys.


----------



## Ftg07 (Aug 12, 2015)

Catching up right now


----------



## santanico (Aug 12, 2015)

oh spoilers, where art thou?


----------



## Reyes (Aug 12, 2015)

No chapter spoilers this week, wait till late monday or early tuesday.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Aug 12, 2015)

Isn't 276 already out?


----------



## santanico (Aug 12, 2015)

Reyes said:


> No chapter spoilers this week, wait till late monday or early tuesday.



      whyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 12, 2015)

its some japanese holiday, no chapter for anything else either..


----------



## Reyes (Aug 12, 2015)

starr said:


> whyyyyyyyyy



Some holiday in Japan, everyone is on break.

That's why we got a shocking reveal this chapter.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 12, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> you mean vision as its just an illusion, or showing him whats happening on the other battlefield?
> 
> cause there is no was the 3 Kou siblings cant hold their own against 2 MV users (assuming the samurai dude is one).. its only Kouen who is in deep shit right now.
> 
> ...



U mean David taking over Sinbad ala Kaguya to Madara? Sounds meh.





Reyes said:


> Yeah Kouen is the real one in deep shit, his brothers are in a much better situation. Although Zepar Kougyoku could fuck that up.
> 
> Don't really see how Sinbad could use Hakuei threaten Kouen either, hell if they are lovers how the fuck could he know?



I completely forgot about Zepar Kougyoku, Sinbad might use Zepar abilities on Hakuei as well .

How does he know?

Since When u were under the impression he didnt know about their relationship? .





Reyes said:


> No chapter spoilers this week, wait till late monday or early tuesday.



And maybe wait 1 more week for the translation .


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 12, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> U mean David taking over Sinbad ala Kaguya to Madara? Sounds meh.



more like getting separated into 2 entities...

Sinbad and David are 2 different persons already, reincarnation or not.. unless Sinbads old personality is just going to get discarded, it would make sense from story perspective for David to find another vessel. Sinbad might only be Davids entry into this world.

Sinbad can only control 3 people with Zepar, I dont think he would waste one on Hakuei. also doubt he can control Kougyoku while he himself is fighting.. he shouldnt have unlimited magoi either.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 12, 2015)

But he had Gods power , so he shouldnt have magoi issues .

If Reihm shows up, I can see most of the finalists dying(Muu has 99% in kicking the bucket imo).


----------



## Reyes (Aug 12, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> I completely forgot about Zepar Kougyoku, Sinbad might use Zepar abilities on Hakuei as well .
> 
> How does he know?
> 
> ...



You know what with Zepar Kougyoku, he may have know since here:

this vid


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 12, 2015)

Imagine the shitstorm if Sinbad pulls a Griffith and "fucks" Hakuei in front of Kouen, one of the biggest NTRs ever .

Magi had a sex scene in Magnostadt arc IIRC.


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 12, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Imagine the shitstorm if Sinbad pulls a Griffith and "fucks" Hakuei in front of Kouen, one of the biggest NTRs ever .
> 
> Magi had a sex scene in Magnostadt arc IIRC.



whats up with your weird sexual fantasies in shounen.. 

dont remember the Magnostadt sex scene..


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 12, 2015)

Controversy creates Cash. .

this vid

If thats not a sex scene, then I dont know what it is.


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 12, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Controversy creates Cash. .
> 
> this vid
> 
> If thats not a sex scene, then I dont know what it is.



that was a pretty insignificant scene.. but ok.. kind of nasty, but you wont get your NTR 

this is as close you get to rape or anything similar:

this vid


----------



## Reyes (Aug 12, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Imagine the shitstorm if Sinbad pulls a Griffith and "fucks" Hakuei in front of Kouen, one of the biggest NTRs ever .


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 12, 2015)

Anything better than Aladdin using another haxx technique and stops the War? .

How many Alma Toran techniques exist? So far we have seen 2 in Judal using that barrier that cancels Magic and Aladdin using Solomon technique.

Titus and Yunan should be able to use AT techniques as well .

Sage Mode Alibaba shouldve learned some of them as well if he is gonna be the one that stops Sinbad.(Sounds a bit asspullish though)


----------



## Ryuzaki (Aug 12, 2015)

Whatever asspulls Sinbad ends up getting, Ali Baba is going to have at a few on the level of Obito/Kakashi in the gravity dimension.


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 12, 2015)

Alibaba is no magi, and spending 100 years in some twilight zone should teach him no techniques..

Aladdin has 2, the one he was distorting space with another different AT technique..


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 12, 2015)

His swordmanship shouldve improved at least, he needs to show some kind of improvement so we could believe he can take down Sinbad. 

Hakuryuu will have to become good again, he kinda teased it when he said he didnt want to take down Kouen with Sinbads help.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Aug 12, 2015)

Yeah, you're definitely kidding yourself if you don't think he's coming back stronger


----------



## Reyes (Aug 12, 2015)

Seriously Perucho the fuck with that NTR comment.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 12, 2015)

Reyes said:


> Seriously Perucho the fuck with that NTR comment.



Just a random thought that came to my mind, sorry if you found it disturbing, lol.

There needs to be something that forces Hakuryuu to break ties with Sinbad, he is only working for him as if he were his minion.

Either he becomes good again(and dies in the process ala Cassim), or he is a tweener/Neutral and forms his own group with people that depart from SSA(Say Darius group and Takeruhikos for example).

Do all of the SSA know Sinbad is connected to David? Hakuryuu probably has no idea who he really is...


----------



## Reyes (Aug 12, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Random thought that come to my mind, sorry if you found it disturbing. lol.
> 
> There needs to be something that forces Hakuryuu to break ties with Sinbad, he is only working for him for survival.
> 
> ...



I hope he ends up like Cassim. 

Hakuryuu should just break off knowing the fucker is David.

I don't think any of them know, question is will some drop off after learning this?

Also one more omake  :


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ryuzaki (Aug 12, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Just a random thought that came to my mind, sorry if you found it disturbing, lol.
> 
> There needs to be something that forces Hakuryuu to break ties with Sinbad, he is only working for him as if he were his minion.
> 
> ...



Most probably not, I don't see how they would have intimate knowledge of that, though it wouldn't surprise me if they knew about the half-depravity thing.


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 13, 2015)

Ryuzaki said:


> Yeah, you're definitely kidding yourself if you don't think he's coming back stronger



I know he will, but it wont make sense regardless... its going to be Aladdins asspull moves level of bs.



LordPerucho said:


> Just a random thought that came to my mind, sorry if you found it disturbing, lol.
> 
> There needs to be something that forces Hakuryuu to break ties with Sinbad, he is only working for him as if he were his minion.
> 
> ...



or Alibaba beat some sense into him, so he gets back to the good side or go rogue... before atoning for his sins and die in the fight against david/sinbad. after Alibaba vs Hakuryuu I doubt Hakuryuu is going to start forming groups.. maybe keep Judar.

at this point Im not even sure Sinbad knows he is connected to David. I mean David just gave him a call after the summit, or he just came to the conclusion based on what, David was special and he feels special as well? he most likely felt the black rukh resonating with something, but he could have just assumed its Il Illah.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 13, 2015)

Reyes said:


> I hope he ends up like Cassim.
> 
> Hakuryuu should just break off knowing the fucker is David.
> 
> ...



I would say yes, it will start once Sinbad threatens to kill Aladdin after refusing to become his Magi again, and Yamuhaira backs him up, the rest of the General Trio would follow it as well.

They arent gonna throw away their bonds to continue working for a Level 1 scumbag. 

As for Omake: The first 1 was awesome, I had no idea Ohtaka likes Pro-Wrestling(I was laughing the moment Kounen put Koumei in the Ankle Lock), then Kougyoku hiding like Morg . 




Ryuzaki said:


> Most probably not, I don't see how they would have intimate knowledge of that, though it wouldn't surprise me if they knew about the half-depravity thing.



We would have to start reading AoS, the general probably know about Sinbad being half-fallen into depravity.



Kell?gem said:


> I know he will, but it wont make sense regardless... its going to be Aladdins asspull moves level of bs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah, Morg will be the one that beats up Hakuryuu for his stupidity .

Sinbad probablay knew he is connected to David, there is chance he is even a bigger master troll than the likes of Griffith, Aizen...


----------



## Ryuzaki (Aug 13, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> I know he will, but it wont make sense regardless... its going to be Aladdins asspull moves level of bs..


I don't know, if any character spent 100 years in the hyperbolic time chamber, I'm certain their power would grow astronomically.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 13, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> I would say yes, it will start once Sinbad threatens to kill Aladdin after refusing to become his Magi again, and Yamuhaira backs him up, the rest of the General Trio would follow it as well.
> 
> They arent gonna throw away their bonds to continue working for a Level 1 scumbag.
> 
> ...



Would be cool if those 3 do, Sharkkan looks a bit weird fighting with his brother again. Wonder how everyone one will react seeing Alibaba and Judar are alive and back this soon.

Alibaba and Morg will team up to beat him down. 

Hopefully more Aizen than Griffith...


----------



## Harbour (Aug 13, 2015)

So, dudes, Sinbad's character in fact David's puppet and/or avatar, so it looks like the character is gonna be ruined with the revealing of the full truth. Powers, motives, goals or most part of them belong to David, not Sinbad. Its just sad. 
I hope, he at least will deliver like Madara before David fully consumes his will if he hadnt already.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Aug 13, 2015)

Yeah, this manga doesn't hold back in that department, odds are he's taking that shit Koeun and Hakuei with him


----------



## Reyes (Aug 13, 2015)

Harbour said:


> So, dudes, Sinbad's character in fact David's puppet and/or avatar, so it looks like the character is gonna be ruined with the revealing of the full truth. Powers, motives, goals or most part of them belong to David, not Sinbad. Its just sad.
> I hope, he at least will deliver like Madara before David fully consumes his will if he hadnt already.



Well can he with Aladdin, Alibaba and Judar coming his way? this isn't the final arc.

He won't go full out just yet.



Ryuzaki said:


> Yeah, this manga doesn't hold back in that department, odds are he's taking that shit Koeun and Hakuei with him



As much as I don't want Kouen to die...if he bites it to Sinbad hand I will be more ok with it then Hakuryuu doing it. 

Also at this point is he just done with this arc, with he's become a small footnote this soon into the arc.


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 13, 2015)

Ryuzaki said:


> I don't know, if any character spent 100 years in the hyperbolic time chamber, I'm certain their power would grow astronomically.



it was not clear what kind of place Alibaba was at... hell, it could be only his consciousness floating with no body.

with no decent training buddy or anyone to teach him anything, I dont know just being somewhere for a shitload of time should make you anything else other than fucking bored... especially if you dont even have a decent body to train.



Harbour said:


> So, dudes, Sinbad's character in fact David's puppet and/or avatar, so it looks like the character is gonna be ruined with the revealing of the full truth. Powers, motives, goals or most part of them belong to David, not Sinbad. Its just sad.
> I hope, he at least will deliver like Madara before David fully consumes his will if he hadnt already.



Im not sure... thats why I assume they are going to get separated, and he wont completely overwrite Sinbads character, motivation..etc.

it can go a lot of ways.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 13, 2015)

Reyes said:


> Would be cool if those 3 do, Sharkkan looks a bit weird fighting with his brother again. Wonder how everyone one will react seeing Alibaba and Judar are alive and back this soon.
> 
> Alibaba and Morg will team up to beat him down.
> 
> Hopefully more Aizen than Griffith...



Its goonna be weirder seeing Hakuryuu becoming good again after all he has done. He has fucked up in a big way to the point it forced his sister to practically sell in to Sinbad.

I miss Morg , hopefully she gets more panel time after learning more about the DC.

Its clear her powerup would be she transforming into the fanalist real form, glad it has been foreshadowed.

I would prefer more Griffith in the term of keeping his personality, in the majority of cases, Villains that become God level in Shounen/Seinen lose their personality and become boring(Madara, Ywach,Father).


----------



## Reyes (Aug 13, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Its goonna be weirder seeing Hakuryuu becoming good again after all he has done. He has fucked up in a big way to the point it forced her sister to practically sell in to Sinbad.
> 
> I miss Morg , hopefully she gets more panel time after learning more about the DC.
> 
> ...



Hakuryuu really shouldn't be "redeemed" but I thing that's what's gonna happen. Only way I would accept it is he dies right afterwards. 

She should, she's in Balbaad right now, Alibaba coming back and she might have to fight with Masrur. 

Fuck what's Hakuei reaction when she realize she's helping this guy that turns out to be final villain tier in killing her family / possible lover.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Aug 13, 2015)

Reyes said:


> As much as I don't want Kouen to die...if he bites it to Sinbad hand I will be more ok with it then Hakuryuu doing it.
> 
> Also at this point is he just done with this arc, with he's become a small footnote this soon into the arc.


I hope you are prepared, I don't think he's making it out at all, in fact I wouldn't be surprised if Muu and Kouen ended up fighting Sinbad in 2 vs. 1 and ended up losing.



Kell?gem said:


> it was not clear what kind of place Alibaba was at... hell, it could be only his consciousness floating with no body.
> 
> with no decent training buddy or anyone to teach him anything, I dont know just being somewhere for a shitload of time should make you anything else other than fucking bored... especially if you dont even have a decent body to train.


Yeah, I wouldn't be surprised if he came back with the ability to use magic to a certain degree.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 13, 2015)

Still hope my death idea for Koumei is the only one that happens.


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 13, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Its clear her powerup would be she transforming into the fanalist real form, glad it has been foreshadowed.



it is? I dont think so..

when she saw the assimilated household users and was like she is going to turn all monster, Yunan said he wouldnt recommend it, and there is no turning back is she does that.. she probably wont get assimilated, but still use her household vessel for powerup.

Morg turning all Fanalis outside of the dark continent wouldnt make much sense either, and actually would look ugly... it would be kind of cheap if she would discard household user assimilation just so she can turn into a different monster form she can turn back from.

I'd prefer her to just have some traits of both Fanalis and Amon, like her limbs and whatnot, similar to a djinn equip.. she would have some fire dragon characteristics...but her head still remain human.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 13, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> it is? I dont think so..
> 
> when she saw the assimilated household users and was like she is going to turn all monster, Yunan said he wouldnt recommend it, and there is no turning back is she does that.. she probably wont get assimilated, but still use her household vessel for powerup.
> 
> ...



I still have the feeling she might use it, the whole "Dont use that technique/transformation because u might die/become a monster forever", u see it in most Shounen Series (Gon turning Adult, Gai using the 8 Gates, Let using the dragonification tecnique).



Reyes said:


> Hakuryuu really shouldn't be "redeemed" but I thing that's what's gonna happen. Only way I would accept it is he dies right afterwards.
> 
> She should, she's in Balbaad right now, Alibaba coming back and she might have to fight with Masrur.
> 
> Fuck what's Hakuei reaction when she realize she's helping this guy that turns out to be final villain tier in killing her family / possible lover.



Hakuryuu is gonna die UNLESS Ohtaka is gonna borrow the stupid idea of A-1(what they did toward the end of Season 1 that made Alibaba saved from falling into depravity), which I doubt it.

Once he dies Hakuryuu will be remembered as a hero to the Kou Empire instead of a traitor.

I wouldnt like Masrud to kick the bucket, and neither the other generals of the trio .

It would be touching if both Kouen and Hakuei get to kiss before they get killed ., somehow Kouens death would save the others Kou sublings from dying.


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 13, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> I still have the feeling she might use it, the whole "Dont use that technique/transformation because u might die/become a monster forever", u see it in most Shounen Series (Gon turning Adult, Gai using the 8 Gates, Let using the dragonification tecnique).



assimilated household users are all fucking big (and fugly), I cant see Morg fighting like that.. and if she would turn fanalis form for some reason, you wouldnt be able to tell her gender, I think that would suck, having her fight in monster form, like some werewolf.

with all the talk about who might die, I wouldnt be surprised if no one would end up dying.. so far, no important character died, so I dont have trust in the mangaka until someone bites it, no matter what she says in interviews.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 13, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Hakuryuu is gonna die UNLESS Ohtaka is gonna borrow the stupid idea of A-1(what they did toward the end of Season 1 that made Alibaba saved from falling into depravity), which I doubt it.
> 
> Once he dies Hakuryuu will be remembered as a hero to the Kou Empire instead of a traitor.
> 
> ...



Yeah that's gonna be the case... 

Honstely now that you mention generals death, I wouldn't be suprised if Sinbad/David kills one of his own or more if they try and stop him or try to "save" Sinbad. INB4 it's Jafar 

They die like Haku and Zabuza. 

Really doubt Kouen death would prevent the others, at this point with Sinbad in the scene and him being the real leader of this war and not Hakuryuu.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 13, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> assimilated household users are all fucking big (and fugly), I cant see Morg fighting like that.. and if she would turn fanalis form for some reason, you wouldnt be able to tell her gender, I think that would suck, having her fight in monster form, like some werewolf.
> 
> with all the talk about who might die, I wouldnt be surprised if no one would end up dying.. so far, no important character died, so I dont have trust in the mangaka until someone bites it, no matter what she says in interviews.



But its evident Morg is getting a powerup, Aladdin and Alibaba are about to get another powerup right now for the battle against Sinbad and SSA (maybe also for EOS), why cant Morg as well?

About important characters that died in Magi War Arcs:

Balbadd: Cassim

Magnostadt: Mogamett

Kou Empire: Hakuryu?

He also fits in characters that started as good then fell into depravity and turn good again when they are about to die




Reyes said:


> Yeah that's gonna be the case...
> 
> Honstely now that you mention generals death, I wouldn't be suprised if Sinbad/David kills one of his own or more if they try and stop him or try to "save" Sinbad. INB4 it's Jafar
> 
> ...



Kouen death would be a huge blow to the morale of the good guys, like WB death in Marineford.

Ohtaka isnt the type of mangaka that likes of kill favorite characters.

But if this is really EOS then expect deaths of important characters, usually in EOS u get deaths of important characters(good) in Shounen series.

That train of feels is gonna hit the fandom so hard .


----------



## Reyes (Aug 13, 2015)

I don't think this is the EOS, if anything I see this arc will just really set the stage for the EOS.

Yeah feels might hit hard at the end, Ohtaka have a heart for your fans.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 13, 2015)

Then SSA has to win, and I dont mean conquering the Kou Empire but  they get to kill Kouen which was the main goal.

SSA need to live to the hype, before facing EOS when everyone will be defeated.

Sinbad will have to kill Kouen to get hate/heat from the fans and making whoever is gonna defeat him EOS being the Mangas favorite(Alibaba).

Common sense to put heat on the heel, so the fans get to cheer like crazy for the babyface to defeat that villain and getting the ultimate payoff.


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 13, 2015)

Morg can have another household vessel, from Alibaba, or -plottwist!- someone else like Hakuryuu. dunno if it should be possible though.

Magi should end as a shounen.. to continue as a seinen.

I dont remember if it was ever done before.


I remember watching the first anime, I thought Sinbad is going to die at the end of it heroically... I think someone who read the manga wrote some spoiler I misunderstood...maybe mixing Cassim with Sinbad? I thought its going to be for Alibaba like Kaminas death for Simon in TTGL.

maybe he should've died as a hero instead of live long enough for me to see him become the villain.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 13, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> SSA need to live to the hype, before facing EOS when everyone will be defeated.
> 
> Sinbad will have to kill Kouen to get hate/heat from the fans and making whoever is gonna defeat him EOS being the Mangas favorite(Alibaba).
> 
> Common sense to put heat on the heel, so the fans get to cheer like crazy for the babyface to defeat that villain and getting the ultimate payoff.



Really only Sinbad needs to live up to hype, other than him none of the other SSA members have gotten much hype.

Even then Sinbad can live up to it by going full baddie and becoming extreme ruthless like the manga is implying IMO.

Weather or not the SSA becomes villains is how they really react to the whole Sinbad is David.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 13, 2015)

Harbour said:


> So, dudes, Sinbad's character in fact David's puppet and/or avatar, so it looks like the character is gonna be ruined with the revealing of the full truth. Powers, motives, goals or most part of them belong to David, not Sinbad. Its just sad.
> I hope, he at least will deliver like Madara before David fully consumes his will if he hadnt already.



I don't think that is going to be the case. Sinbad character can't in any way be David puppet.. We will see how Ohtaka is planning this for us to grab the situation.

Sinbad is a major character for this manga, he can't in anyway be reduce to a puppet.. would ruin him forever.


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 13, 2015)

Reyes said:


> Even then Sinbad can live up to it by going full baddie and becoming extreme ruthless like the manga is implying IMO.



he have to live up to it strength-wise as well, and I dont see becoming extreme ruthless would prove he is such a hot shit the manga was portraying him to be for like hundreds of chapters.

all he was doing before is one shooting Al Thamen members, posing like a badass, firing some destructive looking attacks and defeating Kougyoku in a sparing match. he has to kick some major ass -probably Kouens- to live up to his hype.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 13, 2015)

Maybe Sinbad will beat Aladdin hax's and sage Alibaba will save him.


----------



## Drakor (Aug 14, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> he have to live up to it strength-wise as well, and I dont see becoming extreme ruthless would prove he is such a hot shit the manga was portraying him to be for like hundreds of chapters.
> 
> all he was doing before is one shooting Al Thamen members, posing like a badass, firing some destructive looking attacks and defeating Kougyoku in a sparing match. he has to kick some major ass -probably Kouens- to live up to his hype.


Beating Kouen 1v1 is probably not going to be difficult at all for Sinbad. We can't forget he's in possession of Valefor whom is far more overpowered than what we saw from Kouen's Astaroth and Agares. 

So unless Phenex can cleanse being flash frozen or this  He's just going to get casually sweeped like the queen.

Edit:
This isn't including that Sinbad has more magoi, 3 more unknown djinn, unknown people controlled by Zepar, a bunch of other king vessels as his allies behind him, and plot armor in the form of David incoming


----------



## Ftg07 (Aug 14, 2015)

Reyes said:


> Maybe Sinbad will beat Aladdin hax's and sage Alibaba will save him.



Hope that actually happens


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 14, 2015)

Drakor said:


> Beating Kouen 1v1 is probably not going to be difficult at all for Sinbad. We can't forget he's in possession of Valefor whom is far more overpowered than what we saw from Kouen's Astaroth and Agares.
> 
> So unless Phenex can cleanse being flash frozen or this  He's just going to get casually sweeped like the queen.
> 
> ...



I think its going to be difficult.. Kouen is also hyped, no way he would go down like a chump.. 

having 7 djinns is certainly an advantage, but thanks god in magi it doesnt work like he is 7 times more powerful than someone with 1 djinn... its good for versatility and he can choose the most fitting, but he can only full body equip 1 at a time, and I dunno how much magoi he has, but I doubt he is going to fight with more than 2 or 3, same with Kouen.

he seems to prefer Baal and Focalor for battles, he always uses those 2.. if Valefor would be as hax as it looked like, I think he would use that one instead of always resort to mass destruction, even when dealing with Al-Thamen. it takes time for him to use stagnation and its said to be a weak djinn physical powerwise, Kouen would destroy him with Astaroth before he could use it I think, and he used zarufor kirestal after stagnation because its not fast enough to freeze the opponent without slowing it down first. I dont think he would risk using it against Astaroth Kouen. plus Phenex might work just fine against it.

either way, I dont see him beating Kouen with hax, its most likely going to be a close match with both of them using destructive djinns.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 14, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> Morg can have another household vessel, from Alibaba, or -plottwist!- someone else like Hakuryuu. dunno if it should be possible though.
> 
> Magi should end as a shounen.. to continue as a seinen.
> 
> ...



But wouldnt Alibaba need to get another Djinn? Getting a household from Hakuryuu, heh, if only he apologizes to her to attempting her to kill her after getting ditched.

Glad that wasnt the reason Hakuryuu became full evil.

Continue as seinen like Jojo? But they would need to move to another Magazine first.





Reyes said:


> Really only Sinbad needs to live up to hype, other than him none of the other SSA members have gotten much hype.
> 
> Even then Sinbad can live up to it by going full baddie and becoming extreme ruthless like the manga is implying IMO.
> 
> Weather or not the SSA becomes villains is how they really react to the whole Sinbad is David.



Kello has pretty much described what Sinbad has done in terms of fighting, considering the strongest opponent he has fought so far was Kougyoku.....

The moment Sinbad doesnt get affected by Aladdin haxx technique that defeated Judar, Kounen chances of surviving would decrease drastically.

At most, Kouen will push Sinbad to mid-difficulty before going down. 

Does anyone remember the last time the good guys lost a War in Magi? Kou Empire should be the first time ever the villain group(Sinbad and SSA) win the war.


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 14, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> But wouldnt Alibaba need to get another Djinn? Getting a household from Hakuryuu, heh, if only he apologizes to her to attempting her to kill her after getting ditched.
> 
> Glad that wasnt the reason Hakuryuu became full evil.
> 
> ...



I guess, but who knows, maybe she could get 2 different kind of household from the same metal vessel? maybe its not impossible..

Hakuryuu still didnt hurt Morg, so he doesnt have anything to apologize for, unless bad thoughts are a reason enough... but he most likely will.

I think Kouen vs Sinbad has to be high-diff for Sinbad, Ohtaka cant disappoint with Kouen either, both of them have to look good. 

you mean fight? because Magnostadt vs Reim was the only war so far..
oh yeah, there was the Balbadd civil war as well I guess..


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 14, 2015)

Kouen versus Sinbad would likely be a close battle under normal circumstances, since they're both highly skilled king candidates with multiple different - and powerful - metal vessels at their disposal. The problem here is that there are also other factors at play that make the eventual fight far from a normal situation. For example, how Sinbad's ability to use both types of rukh affects his combat strength, the David factor as well as any other possible machinations he has going on behind the scenes.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 14, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> I guess, but who knows, maybe she could get 2 different kind of household from the same metal vessel? maybe its not impossible..
> 
> Hakuryuu still didnt hurt Morg, so he doesnt have anything to apologize for, unless bad thoughts are a reason enough... but he most likely will.
> 
> ...



Or apologize for forcing her to become her lover? 

It has been foreshadowed Hakuryuu and Morg will meet again, the first time when he told her he would propose to her again and the 2nd time on Belials Dungeon threating to kill the real Morg.

If Sinbad is GodTier then Kouen shouldnt push Sinbad to high difficulty IMO

Pushing him to mid difficulty wouldnt kill Kouens hype, Sinbad is gonna be ridiciously haxx.

Alibaba is returning with a enormous boost due to being 100 years fighting in a hyperbolic time chamber-like place.

There was also a War in Balbadd between Rebels vs the Royal Family that later turned into Black Djinn/Al Tharmen vs the Good Guys.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 14, 2015)

When did Hakuryuu force her to become his lover?


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 14, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Or apologize for forcing her to become her lover?
> 
> It has been foreshadowed Hakuryuu and Morg will meet again, the first time when he told her he would propose to her again and the 2nd time on Belials Dungeon threating to kill the real Morg.
> 
> ...



when did he do such thing? 

of course they are going to meet again.. but right now he didnt to anything to apologize for yet.

Sinbad can be godtier latter, like going through a transformation, he is not David yet, and David is godtier... Sinbad is "just" a really strong and special MV user. David wouldnt even need MVs, and I expect him to not use any at the EOS as the final villain.

the Balbadd thing is not something I'd call a war, it was in a really small scale, more like a riot..


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 14, 2015)

When he was persitently attempting to convince Morg to become her Queen.

And We still havent seeing Morg reaction after finding out Alibaba was "dead" , Is she still upset about it? Did that motivate her to train more and also attempt to "bring back" Hakuryuu?

The first thing that might happen on Chapter 277 is Aladdin realizing what was Hakuryuu original plan...

Right now im trying to look for all of the Magi omakes, I just found it A-1 animated one of them which was the one about how Ka Kobun meet Kougyoku.

Why didnt A-1 bother making Magi OVAs covering all of the extra chapters like they are doing to NNT?


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 14, 2015)

are you sure its not some NTR fanfiction you are working on?

I dont remember Hakuryuu being forceful.. of course he did his best to convince her, but nothing to apologize for.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 14, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> When he was persitently attempting to convince Morg to become her Queen.
> 
> And We still havent seeing Morg reaction after finding out Alibaba was "dead" , Is she still upset about it? Did that motivate her to train more and also attempt to "bring back" Hakuryuu?
> 
> ...



I wonder if Aladdin will do something stupid like go and try to talk to him.

The only thing I want next chapter is Kouen reaction to all this and if he has something up his sleeve. 

Also apparently there's anime exclusive art Ohtaka gave away for the blu-ray for the series.


----------



## Drakor (Aug 14, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> are you sure its not some NTR fanfiction you are working on?
> 
> I dont remember Hakuryuu being forceful.. of course he did his best to convince her, but nothing to apologize for.



Nothing to apologize for huh

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 14, 2015)

Drakor said:


> Nothing to apologize for huh
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



yeah.. I kind of forgot about the kiss, but geez, it was a small kiss on the mouth, its not like he was forcing his tongue down her throat. and than dared to touch her shoulder, the bastard..

really, its something to give a "sorry" for after the moment, but not something to apologize for after so much time, he didnt do anything bad... after she asked him to stop:
222

he just stopped.

and guess what? he apologized on the spot already..


----------



## Drakor (Aug 14, 2015)

I only brought it up since you said he *didn't* do anything that could be apologized for. Yanking her down and grabbing her in an attempt to make her recognize his feelings *was* forceful, but as he did and as you said, Hakuryuu apologized for it.

As Perucho said, I'm curious on how they will react to each other considering how he cut Alibaba down


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 14, 2015)

Drakor said:


> I only brought it up since you said he *didn't* do anything that could be apologized for. Yanking her down and trying to force her to recognize his feelings was forceful, but as he did and as you said he apologized for it.



ok, I meant apologize as a serious apology months latter, it was like stepping on someones feet and say "sorry" a moment latter... basically for touching her when she didnt like it, thats all.

I wouldnt say he was forcing her to do anything, he was just overly enthusiastic.

anyway, Hakuryuu doesnt owe Morg an apology for that, thats all I wanted to say.


----------



## santanico (Aug 14, 2015)

I wonder what Morg is up too...


----------



## Reyes (Aug 14, 2015)

Getting ready for war.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 14, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *I wonder if Aladdin will do something stupid like go and try to talk to him.
> *
> The only thing I want next chapter is Kouen reaction to all this and if he has something up his sleeve.
> 
> Also apparently there's anime exclusive art Ohtaka gave away for the blu-ray for the series.



Thats what pretty much expect him to do first, its typical Aladdin, then Kouen saves him.

In before he lays out Phenex eggs on SSA like he did to Hakuryuu, but once he does it to Sinbadd he completely no sells .

If Kouen forces Sinbadd to use his other (unknown)Djinns then his hype wouldnt die.

I have the feeling Morg will show up out of nowhere, attempt to missile drop kick Sinbadd but she gets intercepted by Masrud.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 14, 2015)

Do we even know how and when Kouen use the Phenex egg on Hakuryuu, I know it was after the funeral when he learned about Hakuryuu plans (I'm guessing Hakuei told him) but we didn't see the 2 interact since then.

Wonder if Kouen tried to talk to him about it or just straight up only use Phenex on him?


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 14, 2015)

Yeah, I hope there is more info about the Phenex eggs, and how can he lay it off without the victim noticing it.

Kouen probably expected Sinbad to invade Balbadd/help Hakuryuu.

He is the type that doesnt show mercy on his opponent, he is gonna straight up attack Sinbad without holding back.

We are days away from getting the spoilers of Chapter 277, we can do it guys, a couple of days left .


----------



## Reyes (Aug 14, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Yeah, I hope there is more info about the Phenex eggs, and how can he lay it off without the victim noticing it.
> 
> Kouen probably expected Sinbad to invade Balbadd/help Hakuryuu.
> 
> ...



Hopefully weather Reim is helping Kouen or not will be answered soon.

Well we should have spoilers by Monday, hopefully we get the raws as soon as last time to confirm them.

Damn wonder if he will show mercy if he has to fight Hakuei?


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 14, 2015)

Or he would fight her because the one that he loves is Kougyoku? .

It would be a kick to the balls for the shippers though.

Out of the Reim people, the only one I can see dying if its not in this arc but on EOS is Muu, imo.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 15, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Or he would fight her because the one that he loves is Kougyoku? .
> 
> It would be a kick to the balls for the shippers though.
> 
> Out of the Reim people, the only one I can see dying if its not in this arc but on EOS is Muu, imo.



Let not have sibling i*c*st in the series, let's settle on cousins. 

If we need shippers to get mad let it be something with a Morg.

I guess, he's really the only huge character from Reim that people care about. Unless the creator plans to kill Titus or the royal family there.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 17, 2015)

Unconfirmed Spoilers:


*Spoiler*: __ 



We’re back at the scene with Kouha, Kougyoku, Darius, Yamato, and Hakuryuu. Kouha, enraged, acuses the Seven Seas Alliance of using this whole war as a pretext to invade them.
Kougyoku calls them cowards, and Yamato replies that he actually has not liked “that guy’s” methods for a while now. Darius is not exactly happy about his words, but Yamato replies that he understands - this is also war, and their targets are the enemy generals’ heads.
Yamato equips his Metal Vessel - “Spirit of Attention and [Something about sharpness I can’t find]”, Caim, and attacks… but the target was not Kouha: it was Koumei, who has been stabbed on the left side of his chest (his subordinates were hurt as well). Yamato boasts that his style is a “once hit kill”, and that his sword is unavoidable, no matter the distance.
Kouha despairs quite a bit, realizing Sinbad must have gone to Balbadd. 
“…it’s over? This can’t be… the end? No… I hate it… I’ll stop it here… even at the cost of my life!!”. He asks Kougyoku to lend him her powers, since if they can defeat Hakuryuu, the SSA’s pretext will be gone and -
“N-n-n-n-n-no, brother”
“W-what are you doing? What’s wrong? Kougyoku…”
“Prince. Put your weapon away. I cannot bear any further bloodshed… I’m the leader of the Seven Seas Alliance… King Sinbad!!”
We now go to Balbadd, where Sinbad is repeating his reasoning of Hakuryuu being the true emperor, as he is the one who inherited Hakutoku’s blood. In the plains, Hakuryuu confirms that it’s as “his ally Sinbad” said, and once again repeats all about Al Thamen and Kouen being an usurper… though he also adds Sinbad’s speech abut world peace (oh God).
Hakuryuu recalls his conversation with Sinbad, in which he asked Sinbad what he meant by “building a peaceful world”. Sinbad replies that he has hated war since he was a kid… wars, military service… his dream was to make a world without any of them, and Al Thamen was their bigger obstacle.
However, when Hakuryuu killed their leader (Arba), he realized… who is the one who is selfishly creating wars in the world? Ren Kouen. If they leave him be, he will continue invading other countries for his own sake, so if they want a peaceful world, they must defeat him.
Aladdin is shocked, having not expected it from Sinbad. Kouen’s subordinates assure their lord they will fight for him till the end, but he has yet to reply… .


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 17, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



neat... so Koumei is the first one to get rekd, huh? didnt see that coming. cant wait to see Yamatos DE. 

Sinbad wasting the element of surprise with taking over Kougyoku is such an obvious and straightforward fashion... he could have used her to stab Kouha in the guts with her body when he is near and doesnt expect it.. and for what, to give a speech through her mouth?

now either he is nicer than expected and wanted to give a chance for them to surrender, or he is going to do something like threaten Kouha if he doesnt surrender, he kill Kougyoku with her hands, like cutting her throat in her body..

the speeches are a bit redundant and doesnt contain a lot of new info other than how hypocrite Hakuryuu and Sinbad is..


----------



## Reyes (Aug 17, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah Poor Koumei, he was just resting at base and bam he's stabbed. So are saying he got stabbed in the heart, but I doubt that will kill him at all, would be a really shit way to kill off a character like that.

Yeah Zephr Kouguoku is used pretty poorly, didn't try and stab him when he was down or distracted, it does make me wonder if Kougyoku will have a chance at breaking it. Seems weird that Sinbad would waste something like this like that and Kou

I do wonder the validated of these spoilers, didn't Kougyoku and Kouha shit talk these guys already about joining this war. The only new info is that the SSA guys don't like Sinbad recent actions, so maybe when David being connect is fully revealed so will leave the group.

Yeah both aren't exactly pillars of peace and virtue, so why the shit talking. 

Sort of hoping these are false, but we shall see.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 17, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hell with SSA kings being indifferent towards Sinbad recent actions, I wonder how his generals are feeling?


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 17, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Sinbad didnt kill Kouha because he likely wants to recruit him to SSA?

Koumei got stabbed because he is the right hand of Kouen, besides, u know the one leading the war for the Kou Empire.

Once the head goes down, moral goes down as well for the soldiers.


Koumei would use whats left of his strength to teleport Kouha and Kougyoku back to Balbadd while he dies.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 17, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I very much doubt Sinbad would think any of the Ren family would join his side if he's responsible for attcks on there older brother. Kouha would die and go down fighting.

Why would Koumei teleport Kougyoku, unless he thinks Kouen can do away with Zephar with Phnex.


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 17, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I doubt Sinbad needs Kouha, especially with the risk and high chance of betray he would posing.. if I was Sinbad, Id eliminate them all.

Koumei teleporting their 2 biggest war power leaving behind the armies to get slaughtered, not a wise decision.. especially since it wouldnt help Kougyokus situation at all...so basically I second what Reyes said.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 17, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Man I didn't think the other Ren siblings situation couldn't get this bad so fast... 

Kouha save your brother and sister...


----------



## Harbour (Aug 17, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I still find it a shame for the guy like Koumei to not be able to foresee these kind of events. It looks like something made him blind, or blocked the part of his brain, that answered for "Sinbad's threat".
And he looks like helpless kitty. For the best ruler and strategist of Kou Empire its pretty bad.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 17, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



He could use Zephar on Kouha to control him, he has TNJ as one of his hidden abilities as well .

Either Koumei or Kouha will die on this arc, I will be surprised if both die.

Koumei chances of dying have increased to 99.99999999999999999%

Kouha chances are now 50 50.







Kell?gem said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



U could have one of the strong SSA warriors to keep an eye on him.

Koumei should use whats left of his strength to save his people and teleport them to Balbadd.

*Flashback of Koumei when he was young* then Hakuryuu shows up with Takeruhiko and Darius, and he chops his head off, declares he has won the war.

Thats how I see it going down.







Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



The only thing it can save him is if Alibaba and Judar help him but they are heading to Balbadd .


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 17, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



the merit would be much less than the demerit.. they already have 4 MV users just there, they dont need an untrustable one the others have to keep an eye on to make sure he doesnt backstab them..

if he has the power to teleport a whole army, cant he have just have a little more to teleport himself as well? I dont think it would take more than teleporting one regular soldier... it would feel unnecessarily heroic.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 17, 2015)

Harbour said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Best ruler...isn't that Kouen?

Any way in chapter 274 they reveal they used AT as a information network and with Arba death that's been crippled, but I see where your coming from. It reeks more of POS than Koumei fault IMO.


----------



## santanico (Aug 17, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Daaaaamn sorry Koumei


----------



## Harbour (Aug 17, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I mean, Koumei show perfect understanding of politics during the conversation with Alibaba. Its unusual of him to not count the possibility of Sinbad's attempt to invade Kou with "good" intentions.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 17, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Don't see him using Zephar on Kouha, espically since he can only have 3 at a time he be better of brain washing someone else, like Kouen.

Yeah I think both might die and that will be it for the Ren deaths...at least in this arc.

I don't think he would let Kouha just be around a king, that asking for to much trouble especially since some are getting weary of him having a enemy like that around won't help.

Can Koumei telport that much, maybe we ever really seen him go all out. He barely fought in the Medium fight.

Well at least one Ren sibling might get saved this arc...

At least they are helping the most important one.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 17, 2015)

Harbour said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, Koumei show perfect understanding of politics during the conversation with Alibaba. Its unusual of him to not count the possibility of Sinbad's attempt to invade Kou with "good" intentions.



Like I said it reeks of plot stupidity, it comes across as something for the sake of the plot rather than fault of the character.


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 17, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



what kind of OP metal vessel Yamato has, that its capable of sure killing someone from big distance? I imagine something like the mixture of thrown and simple Gae Bolg from FSN.. 




I think you guys are expecting too many deaths.. I dont think more than one character is going to die.. and Im sure Kouen is going to bite it.

ok, maybe Koumei wont make it either, but if he dies, Kouha is definitely safe.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 17, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Koumei said the Kina Empire got a special power, foreshadowed on Chapter 273.

Judging on the spoilers, Koumei is about to die, Kouha has even raised his deathflag with what he said of "Am I gonna die".










Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 





They could have Hakuryuu use Belial ability on Kouha, brainwashing him to become one of Sinbads servants.










Kell?gem said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



As I replied to Reyes, Hakuryuu could use Belial ability on Kouha and that way he would become one of Sinbad servants.

Koumei for the looks of it only has limited power to teleport certain amount of people.

The Kou Siblings have no backup plan, they lost the battle.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 17, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I rather Kouha die than get brainwashed by that shit stain...

I don't think we really got any measure on how much Koumei can teleport.

Hakuryuu is out of energy, don't think he can brainwash anyone at the moment. Kouha is either going to go down fighting here or get teleported to Kouen to fight the battle there.Which is the best course of action because right now that battle at Kanan is lost. 

Just fight Sinbad where hopefully with the army that are there, Aladdin, Alibaba and Judar coming (will the mother dragon somehow fight? ) and whatever possible card Kouen has up his sleeve.

From there you can hopefully win or just make the other retreat and repostion and come up with something to face the others coming.


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 17, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Sinbad has his own ways, he doesnt need Hakuryuus help.. hell, if they start letting Hakuryuu brainwash people for them, they might have have him brainwash all of the Kou siblings, and Hakuei as well for safety's sake..

and then Sinbad can start worrying when Hakuryuu might turn against him.

not sure about Koumeis ability - he actually makes portals, and move them if whatever he wants to teleport doesnt go into it on its own, so like if its standing still.

if he is about to teleport the whole army around him, it would actually be more bothersome to somehow do it in a way he remains where he is.. he would make a portal above them, and move it downwards, so he cant be excluded.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 17, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I honestly think Sinbad might use Hakuei to control Hakuryuu or at least try to keep him in check, although I think we know it would be ineffective. 

They could just brainwash all of them, I don't think the author would do that. They certain would just kill Kouen and just brainwash the rest though. Although if they do, wouldn't Phenex protect him from it?


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 17, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I think Sinbad doesnt want to rely on Hakuryuus help.. he doesnt need it either, he is already strong enough with the alliance.

if something, he should use Zepar on Hakuryuu, and control everybody else through him

not sure if Belial would protect him from that, but givel how it didnt from Phenex, it might just work fine.. then he shouldnt be afraid Hakuryuu would turn against him. brainwash the brainwasher..

but still there would be the chance of Hakuryuu dying and he losing control, so there is still risk. it doesnt worth it, he is already powerful enough with the SAA so noone can stands in his way..

but then, it might be good to Belial the SAA, so they wouldnt betray him with Hakuryuu after controling him with Zepar for safety's sake.

now Im not sure..


----------



## Reyes (Aug 17, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Really Sinbad just using Hakuryuu as an excuse to get the others to go to war I bet.

He could have tried this or just went to straight up war with Kou but I don't think the others would have agreed. He just need something to give him leverage to convenience the others I bet.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 17, 2015)

Spoilers confirmed with this: 


*Spoiler*: __ 





What kind of reaction face is that? 

I can't even be that sad because I'm like what. 

Pray for Koumei


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 17, 2015)

Reyes said:


> Spoilers confirmed with this:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Why does Koumei looks like he is having an orgasm? 

I hope he doesnt die like this, no offense but this is about to look like the worst death in Shounen since Nejis.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 17, 2015)

Another shocking pic


*Spoiler*: __ 





Damn Kouha is fucked. 





Korean scans: Chapter 17.5 (Omake) + Chapter 54


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 17, 2015)

Raw scans opinion


*Spoiler*: __ 



The attack by Takehuriko looked incredibly badass(wouldve been better if it wasnt for Koumei face, Im still laughing at it even though I shouldnt ).

Kouen looks calm in the last page, he probably saved a trump card in case an Invasion like this happened.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 17, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Raw scans opinion
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Its a face you expect me hen you accedently fail backwards his reaction hopefully means it's not that serious and he can still fight.

I'm  thinking he might teleport Kouha out of Kougyoku grasp.

Yeah Kouen looks calm so he must have something, although he's always expressionless.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 17, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Also couldn't Koumei teleport himself to Koune to heal?


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 17, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



That look liked it hit right next his heart or through the heart 

He will probably use 1 more attack(like teleporting everyone from Kanan to Balbadd) then die.

The omakes showed Kouen is more charistmatic than we think.







Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Also couldn't Koumei teleport himself to Koune to heal?




*Spoiler*: __ 



And will let his sibling to die like dogs?


----------



## Luciana (Aug 17, 2015)

Reyes said:


> Spoilers confirmed with this:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 




His fucking face 
Even funnier with Kouha's angry face right next to it.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 17, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I should have put teleport everyone with him also, my bad on a phone in a car.

Now that I look at Kiuen he looks a bit troubled like he still can have something up his sleeves but he's still processing this all.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Aug 17, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Hell with SSA kings being indifferent towards Sinbad recent actions, I wonder how his generals are feeling?




*Spoiler*: __ 



That is the dangerous thing about Sinbad - he is such a paragon that those who are his friends and allies will always follow him, the morality of his actions be damned.

At the end of the day, he seems to be using this war as a means of justifying expanding the reach of his power without being the one "in the wrong".


----------



## Reyes (Aug 17, 2015)

Catalyst75 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



For now, I wonder if people will still follow him when everyone knows the David part.


----------



## Rai (Aug 17, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sinbad vs Kouen will happen?! 

The most awaited fight in the series


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 17, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



By the time he gets to teleport himself along with his siblings and soldiers back to Balbadd Kouen would probably be dead by then .

There is a way the Kou sibling survive.

1. Once Alibaba, Judar and Dragon pass by Kannan, Judar will probably head to where Hakuryuu is, and help the siblings because Hakuryuu "sold out".

2. Alibaba will have to head by himself to Balbadd with his new body and Djinn equip flying so fast he reaches Balbadd and gets to face Sinbad.

Does the Dragon has healing abilities?


----------



## Reyes (Aug 17, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Kouemi shouldn't take that long to teleport them, it may depend on of many he does I guess.

Do they have to past over Kannan, it sounds like they are heading straight to Balbadd.

Alibaba won't have a new one dijin, but with his Sage wisdom he will help lead Balbadd citizens to fight and maybe convert the other generals they know to joining his side.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 17, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



It might depend also how damaged he is, Takeruhiko said his ability is 1 hit 1 kill(something like that). Its gonna be painful to wait 1 week for translation .

Judar said he wants to go where Hakuryuu is...

With his Sage wisdom, not only his TNJ abilities will increase, he is gonna get a boost as well in magic/magoi.

After this arc, Ohtaka should go back to miniarcs(Dungeon mini arcs) to let Alibaba get 1 or 2 more Djinn imo


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 17, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wait, Takeruhiko only used a partial Djinn equip, and still made Kouha shiver in fear .


----------



## Reyes (Aug 17, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




I heard it's his style to try and kill in one hit, although Koumei not going to just die from that.

Hopefully Judar abandons him, the Ren's need as much help as they can get.

Yeah a mini arc would be good after this, we had to many big arcs back to back.

Also now that you bring up translation, I don't know if this was in the release with last week, but Mangahead mention that Sinbad and David black rykh connected* as a single entity*, was that in the orginal translation?


----------



## Reyes (Aug 17, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, Takeruhiko only used a partial Djinn equip, and still made Kouha shiver in fear .




*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't know, the panel is weird where where he shows it off it covered in black and we really don't get a full body shot for the rest of the chapter.


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 17, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Koumei should teleport to Sinbad, and take him and his army the fuck away before he dies as far as he can...

he would buy some time for Kouen to ask for Reims help and their troops to arrive.


he might have take Kouha and Kougyoku with him, and drop them at Balbadd before teleporting away with Sinbad.


btw Yamato looked much better in this one than last chapter he appeared in, I guess he can do some badass faces if he tries. but that attack looked lackluster.. what the hell was it anyway, looked like sniping? not very samuraish, and how does that work with the katana..

Kouen should have put a Phenex egg in all of his siblings, so none of them can hurt the other.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 17, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 





Alibaba: The one connected to David??wasn?t Gyokuen. There was someone in that world?s summit who has black rukh and was ?successfully connected? to David

Alibaba: That person has always been a half-fallen ever since I last saw him, and at the same time, he was always connected to ?David?. I still haven?t accepted this yet. I?ll find out if this is true or not once I meet him. I want him to confirm this! But if this is really true?????.









Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, the panel is weird where where he shows it off it covered in black and we really don't get a full body shot for the rest of the chapter.




*Spoiler*: __ 



 Look carefully, his arm/weapon is only equipped.

So far he looks to be the strongest King Vessel after Sinbad.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 17, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Really just because he pierced Koumei, the actual ability is the only threatening part so far.


----------



## Lortastic (Aug 18, 2015)

Caught up with the last 15 - 20 or so chapters of Magi.

I now know who Nanaumi is @LordPerucho


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 18, 2015)

Nanaumi better be a household user... cant wait to see her fight (hoping she is capable).

maybe Morg would be a good opponent for her.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 18, 2015)

I think Nanaumi just a fangirl at this point...


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 18, 2015)

at this point yeah, but if Yamato gives a household to someone, it should be her.. I think she is something like his pupil as well as fangirl.

and he seems to be strong enough to give out household vessels.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 18, 2015)

Didn't he say he doesn't fight girls, so maybe he won't let girls fight in his army.

So maybe it's not her.


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 18, 2015)

eh, everything is possible, but it would be a waste from the author not letting her fight. she has a great design and used to have some importance when we didnt know who is her master and what hakuryuu was planning.. if she is a relevant character, she should be able to fight like every relevant character do.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 18, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> Nanaumi better be a household user... cant wait to see her fight (hoping she is capable).
> 
> maybe Morg would be a good opponent for her.



She and that other demon that said "Thats quite a dilemma my Lord" seem to me they are to Takeruhiko what the 8 Generals are to Sinbad imo.




Lortastic said:


> Caught up with the last 15 - 20 or so chapters of Magi.
> 
> I now know who Nanaumi is @LordPerucho



Good to know u have caught up, now to wait at most 1 week for translations .




Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Really just because he pierced Koumei, the actual ability is the only threatening part so far.




*Spoiler*: __ 



He blitzed Kouha, if he aimed Kouha instead of Koumei he wouldve been dead on the spot. (See also Kougyoku reaction).

Kouha was losing the will of fighting after that attack.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 18, 2015)

Reyes said:


> I think Nanaumi just a fangirl at this point...



Well...


*Spoiler*: __ 



After he dealt a critical strike on Koumei, made Kouha lose moral with only using an incomplete Djinn equip, no wonder she fangirled.

He is really strong, she wasnt bullshiting when she said Takeruhiko helping Hakuryuu would result in victory for him and the SSA.






Kell?gem said:


> at this point yeah, but if Yamato gives a household to someone, it should be her.. I think she is something like his pupil as well as fangirl.
> 
> and he seems to be strong enough to give out household vessels.



It looks to be her and that other demon, they have to be at least stronger than those 2 old guys from the Kou Empire.



Reyes said:


> Didn't he say he doesn't fight girls, so maybe he won't let girls fight in his army.
> 
> So maybe it's not her.



Or...


*Spoiler*: __ 



She deals the final flow on Kougyoku if Kouha/Kouen refuse to give up?

Everything is on Kouen hands, I wouldnt be surprised if he gives up in order to save his siblings.


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 18, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



lol, now that I think about it, is it possible Yamato didnt aim for Kouha cause he still thinks he is a girl?


----------



## Reyes (Aug 18, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Why would she deal a blow of Kougyoku, she zephar so there's no point unless she can start resisting it.

Kouen might give up or at least think of that possibility, but I really doubt the war will end like this. 

There will be a battle in the city, no way there won't be a fight. Thing is if Kouen is giving up, what's going to give him the confidence boost.

Wonder how fast can Alibaba and Judar get there. 

Or maybe Reim forces just show up to support him, if they are already there and Kouen still wondering if this is enough.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 18, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



Maybe because Sinbad would have Hakuei as Kougyoku replacement, thus she doesnt need her anymore.

Uses Zephar on her, which gives a good reason for Hakuryuu to break away from him, and also taking with him Darius group and Takeruhikos.

Spoilers say both dont like Sinbads way of thinking.

There is gonna be a fight, because If Kouen gets to surrender, Aladdin will motivate him to fight along with him.

Reim forces being in Balbadd without anyone noticing it, would be a cool surprise.

But it would give a big deathflag on Muu


----------



## Reyes (Aug 18, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Hakuei life is shitty enough she doesn't deserved to get  brainwashed. 

She's never going to be happy is she? 

Please if her and Kouen survive, get together and be happy. 

I don't think Hakyruu is good enough to convenience the 2 of them to leave, depend on how this arc ends they can go join up with Reim to fight him.

Do we really know why Kouen stayed behind in the city? If I remember right some soliders were questioning that before the war started. Hell the original plan was to counter Hakuryuu MV with Phenex and just gang him up, what changed?

Muu could die, but what about that King and Prince of Reim? Aren't the both of them MV users or is it just Muu and the King?


----------



## Reyes (Aug 18, 2015)

“It’s summer! Personally, I’m team mountains rather than team beach (note: this is probably also a reference to the Relaxation Trip trilogy where the characters ended up going to the hot springs. Morgiana and Hakuei wanted to go to the mountains, while as Alibaba, Aladdin and Kougyoku wanted to go to the beach)

Last week’s chapter centered around Alibaba and Judar, and in this week we’ll be back to the battlefield. There will be a sudden development, don’t miss it!

Lately, I’ve been doing work on volume 27. I’ll do my best to get it ready for an October release.”


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 18, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



That what she gets for selling in to Sinbad 

I believe Kouen stayed in Balbadd because he knew Sinbad would arrive and attempt to take over".

The Phenex plan was pretty much dropped after Hakuryuu defeated Gyouken.

The moment Hakuryuu finds out what Sinbad is doing to his sister and what Sinbad really is, he is gonna persuade some of the SSA to join him he will form a new group.

I believe the Prince of Reim is also a MV, gonna have to check the previous chapters..


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 18, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



What is Sinbad doing to his sister?

also, why should Hakuryuu ready to kill Hakuei give a darn?

the prince cant use full body equip btw, even though he has a MV.

its funny how the last page of the chapter make it look like Kouen actually have a chance with his good for nothing household on his side, and basically no one else (Kouha is there, but he is fucked right now) with the whole Kou vs SAA..

unless Kouen has some trick up his sleeve (which is possible), they are doomed.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 18, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



My theory is Sinbad forced her to chose a side or made some underhanded deal with her. 

That might be the case.

The Phenex plan was first brought up when Aladdin came back and told them what happened when he and Alibaba when to talk to Hakuryuu because of Bealel . Oh and it's technically there fault Sinbad even getting involved right now so Aladdin might he guilty about that and that's why he joins in this fight. GG Aladdin and Alibaba, you made this war worse.

I don't think Hakuryuu really gives a shit about what Sinbad has done to her. He's might be more mad at her about choosing his side just for his safety rather than seeing he's right or Kouen is a huge d bag.







Kell?gem said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



He got full body off screen now, just you wait.

Yeah why are Kouha and Yamoto even in that panel, there no where near close to where this battle is gonna happen.

He's got hax Aladdin, possible Reim involvement, Alibaba and possible Judar coming to deal with Sinbad. And maybe he has something else.


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 18, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



doubt it, that guy looked like a loser and on purpose I think - he is the pathetic clown who cant even master his MV which he probably got with help.

right now Kouen only has Aladdin (who is not even drawn on his side lol), I dont see backup arriving in such a short time, so unless something happens (like Koumei teleporting Sinbad away), he is on his own (with his 2 household and Aladdin)..

I think it would be really push the suspension of disbelief if everyone and their mother would arrive like that within, like a day.. and Kouen has to fight probably what would count as an hour or less - depending on how much bs Sinbad want to spout before business. 

what are the chances of Kouen having some other forces I wonder? like, dunno, something from Al Thamen.. yeah, it would make him kind of a bad guy as well, but wouldnt it be interesting that way with more grey morale, right now he is too much of a good guy and an underdog compared to Sinbad.

the whole Kouen forces = black, Sinbads forces = white portrayal reminds me of Griffith from Berserk, when the bad guy is all white and glorified.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 18, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Or Koumei could teleport Reim forces to Kouen, if they aren't already near by somewhere. 

Him and Kouen meet in secret so only they would know about it, and right when Muu revealed that, he said a World War will happen. So even though we don't know what they talked about they might be on the same side seeing how Muu hates Sinbad. Hell maybe they worked out some sort of deal with slaves or something.

I do wonder how fast the Mother Dragon will get those 2 there, seeing how she like I will help you get yo your friends it sounds like it won't take them forever. Hell them passing to the other side of the great rift, will Yuhan get involved, seeing he's supposed to be the guardian of it.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 18, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



More like what will Sinbad do to her.

He might see her as a replacement for Kougyoku, which would means Sinbad might have her kill herself after Kouha dies because she doesnt need her anymore.

Hakuryuu badly news another djinn if he is gonna lead a group again, no one can take him seriously after how he got shafted in his own war.

Kouen should have a plan(last resource would be convincing Aladdin to help him), or might as well give up.

I expect Alibaba to save Kouen at the last sec.






Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Good point, Aladdin would feel he has made this mess worse, and would realize in order to make that up he will have to help Kouen.

But Hakuei saved his life, by letting Darius troops pass by the Mountains and the Kou Empire soldiers moral have drastically went down.

Why do I have the feeling Takeruhiko has 2 MVs, it would explain the giant water bird and that special power Koumei was talking about(and why they were able to erase themselves from the surface of the sea).



Yeah, it should happen soon.


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 18, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it was said Hakuryuu if the third person ever who got multiple MVs, so I doubt he has 2..


----------



## Reyes (Aug 18, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Though if Reim is backing up Kouen, who's gonna save the others?

Alibaba will go for his city, and is Judar strong enough to save the others on his own? I know he might help Hakuryuu but I still can't get over the idea he might get tnj or just switch sides. He's tsundere after all. 

That reminds me what are Hakuei dozen upon dozen house hold vessels doing? At they just chilling at Tenzan because we didn't see them with the reveal of the army Sinbad has. Maybe they will betray her orders and go and try to save the brothers?

I'm really just throwing out ideas.


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 18, 2015)

the speculation level ITT is over 9000..


*Spoiler*: __ 



I doubt Hakueis household are going to do a thing, there are too many major characters on the field to have a bunch of nobodies going on a rescue mission everywhere.. I even have my doubts Hakuei herself is going to have an active role and not a damsel in distress.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 18, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> the speculation level ITT is over 9000..
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I really doubt that but man that would be so sad.

She can actually be relevant and she's just a damsel.


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 18, 2015)

dont you people speculate she is going to be used by Sinbad?

being a damsel in distress comes with the whole hostage thing... while theoreticaly it shouldnt be impossible for her to fight, and do things, it doesnt really work out with the idea of Sinbad using her.. I doubt he would let her come and go and try to butt into the war if thats the case.


----------



## Lortastic (Aug 18, 2015)

I find it interesting that her name IS Nanaumi which is literally Seven Seas. She is probably being used by Sinbad.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 18, 2015)

I think it was more of a hint of who Hakuryuu allied himself with.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 18, 2015)

I wonder how strong will Judar be if he ever did the strength training Aladdin did in Magnostadt.


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 18, 2015)

very obvious hint though..

maybe its a code name just for this alliance.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 18, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> dont you people speculate she is going to be used by Sinbad?
> 
> being a damsel in distress comes with the whole hostage thing... while theoreticaly it shouldnt be impossible for her to fight, and do things, it doesnt really work out with the idea of Sinbad using her.. I doubt he would let her come and go and try to butt into the war if thats the case.



Thast what I fear if ever Hakuryuu gets to see Morg again, its gonna be Sasuke and Sakura all over again .



Kell?gem said:


> it was said Hakuryuu if the third person ever who got multiple MVs, so I doubt he has 2..



Then it was probably done by a magician in Takeruhikos group.


*Spoiler*: __ 





I was thinking it was done by the demon with the big hat.

Notice how Nanaumi and Demon with big hat are next to each other, that should imply both have the same rank.


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 18, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Thast what I fear if ever Hakuryuu gets to see Morg again, its gonna be Sasuke and Sakura all over again .



it would be kind of reverse, like the psychopath Sasuke being in love with Sakura.. I think it goes without saying Hakuryuu would try to kill her maybe after a last attempt to convince her to go with him, but I wonder how long Morg would tolerate his bullshit...


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 18, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> it would be kind of reverse, like the psychopath Sasuke being in love with Sakura.. I think it goes without saying Hakuryuu would try to kill her maybe after a last attempt to convince her to go with him, but I wonder how long Morg would tolerate his bullshit...



Just imagine if Morg gets to kiss him( last resort) and she gets to learn what it means to love someone.

A huge kick to the balls to the shippers by Ohtaka, but at the same time, if you think carefully it can be a very touching moment(animated it would look incredible tbh, A-1 does well when it comes to romance).


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 18, 2015)

why not, Alibaba can get Kougyoku..

but Im afraid Hakuryuu wont make to the end of the manga, so it would be mean to give false romance to the fans if Morg end up with Alibaba and she definitely wont be alone..

if Hakuryuu hadnt turned into a total nutcase, I'd have thought Alibaba X Kougyoku and Morg X Hakuryuu would be just about right.. but he had to turn into a madman with blood on his hand screwing up his chance for a happy end.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 19, 2015)

And Kougyoku would end up with whoever becomes the new Emperor, which should mean Hakuei will die.

Wasnt the original Kougyoku Empress after her brother died?


----------



## Reyes (Aug 19, 2015)

Can't everyone live and be happy?


----------



## santanico (Aug 19, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Thast what I fear if ever Hakuryuu gets to see Morg again, its gonna be Sasuke and Sakura all over again .


I highly doubt that happening


----------



## Reyes (Aug 19, 2015)

starr said:


> I highly doubt that happening



Same mainly because I see Hakuryuu dead in the end.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 19, 2015)

starr said:


> I highly doubt that happening



I just dont want to happen, Morg deserves to beat his ass up for pretty much causing the biggest screwup to ever happen in the Magi ever.



> From baidu of the latest SS issue
> "(google trans), Shonen Sunday is/will be facing some sort of a reform due to the decline in sales (not that I'm under the impression Conan will be affected, but I'm wondering)"
> "Basically Shonen Sunday will now focus on publishing works of certain mangakas (the ones who are publishing their manga for the first time for ex.). So the publisher will now get RID of some manga on the magazine"



I would like WSJ to pick up Magi and dump Bleach.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 19, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> I would like WSJ to pick up Magi and dump Bleach.



Would they get rid of Magi, it's popular enough to stay shouldn't it. Bleach wouldn't get dropped either, while the series has since drop heavily in popularity it's still makes more money than other titles in WSJ.

If it does get dropped it might take awhile for the series to get pick up, imagine it get picked up by Jump Square instead or Jump Crown, the tears from fans would be hilarious. 

There's no way Conan will be affected, makes a lot just due to merchandise. It's also a legacy title, there's a reason shit like Kochi Kame doesn't get canned.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 19, 2015)

Reyes said:


> Would they get rid of Magi, it's popular enough to stay shouldn't it. Bleach wouldn't get dropped either, while the series has since drop heavily in popularity it's still makes more money than other titles in WSJ.
> 
> If it does get dropped it might take awhile for the series to get pick up, imagine it get picked up by Jump Square instead or Jump Crown, the tears from fans would be hilarious.
> 
> There's no way Conan will be affected, makes a lot just due to merchandise. It's also a legacy title, there's a reason shit like Kochi Kame doesn't get canned.



Any idea how well Magi has done selling DVDs/BD?

The good thing about Magi in WSJ is that the chapters will be released along the HST and Toriko, and we wont have to wait 1 more week for translations.


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 19, 2015)

what is the HST now that Nardo is gone?


----------



## Reyes (Aug 19, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Any idea how well Magi has done selling DVDs/BD?
> 
> The good thing about Magi in WSJ is that the chapters will be released along the HST and Toriko, and we wont have to wait 1 more week for translations.



No idea, don't keep up with anime and DVD sales. 

True but I been getting enough from Magi just from looking at the raws and spoilers.


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 19, 2015)

Will aladdin ever get a love interest i know he's young and all.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 19, 2015)

Vespy89 said:


> Will aladdin ever get a love interest i know he's young and all.



Doubt it, he will just marry someone off screen in the end.

Seems a bit weird to introduce a love interest to the MC this far into the series.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 19, 2015)

Ok here is a better translation of what I posted.



> Ichihara Takenori (Shounen Sunday's new chief editor) has announced that there going to be big reform in Shounen Sunday, such as: ending/cancelling the old series, and going to release the series by newbies and young authors; the serialization of the series will decided by the chief editors alone (he'll take full responsibility); and change the Sunday staffs by people who going to follow Ichihara's policy.
> 
> Credits to Kaizou/NS



From this translation, 50 50 chance Magi gets canned .


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 19, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> what is the HST now that Nardo is gone?



Basing on the WSJ rankings, OP, SnS and AssClass.

Magi is currently selling as much as SnS.


----------



## Rai (Aug 19, 2015)

Magi sales dropped since the anime is over?


----------



## Reyes (Aug 19, 2015)

Yes, at one point Magi was the 2nd best selling manga for a year.


----------



## Dellinger (Aug 19, 2015)

I doubt they will get rid of their best seller.It doesn't make sense.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 19, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Magi sales dropped since the anime is over?



Yep, Alma Toran Arc made things worse(it turned off like 25% of the fans) .

Manga used to do over 500K in 2 weeks iirc.




Reyes said:


> Yes, at one point Magi was the 2nd best selling manga for a year.



A-1 effect , NNT is also following the same path(their manga sales have started to decrease after the anime ended).

I will never understand why A-1 never bothered releasing OVAs about the stuff that they didnt animate(like the last part of Zagan Arc which gave the General Trio character development).


----------



## Palm Siberia (Aug 20, 2015)

Well they only have enough material for another arc. When FT anime ended for a year the sales for the manga also dropped I believe.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 20, 2015)

Other series that had their anime ending didnt have much of a drop( Tokyo Ghoul, SNK, AssClass).

The only thing that can help Magi recover their popularity is if they go to that jap show that featured Kingdom(but they need to have at least 30 volumes released) or a Live Action Movie(It can work if its done like Harry Potter).


----------



## santanico (Aug 20, 2015)

they should just release a movie


----------



## Reyes (Aug 20, 2015)

Let's just watch Magi burn.


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 20, 2015)

Palm Siberia said:


> Well they only have enough material for another arc. When FT anime ended for a year the sales for the manga also dropped I believe.



by the time the anime would catch up to the manga, I think there is a good chance this arc will be over as well, or at least they would be able to find a good spot to end the season.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 20, 2015)

starr said:


> they should just release a movie



They have done a good job with NNT and FT Ovas, FT Movies not so much..

I wish they would re-tell the Zagan arc like how it was supposed to be.

It means no stupid stuff like Dark Djinn Alibaba, .


----------



## Reyes (Aug 20, 2015)

Has Magi ever had a popularity poll?


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 20, 2015)

From what I remember, nope.

But who would be in the top 10 if there was a popularity poll?

My Guess would be:

1. Sinbad
2. Aladdin
3. Alibaba
4. Kougyoku
5. Morgianna
6. Judar
7. Hakuryuu
8. Titus
9. Yamuhaira
10. Yunan


----------



## convict (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm thinking Alibaba would be 1 and Sinbad 2. Morg and Aladdin would compete for bronze. Otherwise you have a solid list, showing a good knowledge of what Japanese Shonen fanbases usually like. 

Not entirely sold on Yunan making the top ten though. I can see Hakuei taking that spot from him. Heck she may even be higher up.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 20, 2015)

convict said:


> I'm thinking Alibaba would be 1 and Sinbad 2. Morg and Aladdin would compete for bronze. Otherwise you have a solid list, showing a good knowledge of what Japanese Shonen fanbases usually like.
> 
> *Not entirely sold on Yunan making the top ten though. I can see Hakuei taking that spot from him. Heck she may even be higher up*.



Why?

I mean I like Hakuei but she irrelevant as fuck.


----------



## convict (Aug 20, 2015)

Relevance is not an accurate judge of popularity.

Especially for young viewers.

She has the screentime, the visual appeal, and that ever so popular stoic do-gooder personality. Her backstory doesn't hurt either.


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 20, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> They have done a good job with NNT and FT Ovas, FT Movies not so much..
> 
> I wish they would re-tell the Zagan arc like how it was supposed to be.
> 
> It means no stupid stuff like Dark Djinn Alibaba, .



I was watching the anime up until that point and was like "wha? 

Let me switch to the manga real quick."

Never finished that episode


----------



## Reyes (Aug 20, 2015)

Wonder if we will get a flashback this arc.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 20, 2015)

Dr. White said:


> I was watching the anime up until that point and was like "wha?
> 
> Let me switch to the manga real quick."
> 
> Never finished that episode



The Zagan arc in the anime SUCKED big time compared to the manga.

Hakuryuu got trolled, Alibaba got even worse treatment by making him a EMO .

Was worse is that he got saved after falling to depravity due to lolnakamapower.

Fuck A-1 .

Oh and btw the directo was the same one that did NNT anime.



Reyes said:


> Wonder if we will get a flashback this arc.



Yes, definitely one for 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Koumei before he kicks the bucket  or 1 for Kouha if he gets to die.






convict said:


> I'm thinking Alibaba would be 1 and Sinbad 2. Morg and Aladdin would compete for bronze. Otherwise you have a solid list, showing a good knowledge of what Japanese Shonen fanbases usually like.
> 
> Not entirely sold on Yunan making the top ten though. I can see Hakuei taking that spot from him. Heck she may even be higher up.



Kouha couldve made the top 10 too imo, japanese really loves their shota characters .

Take out Yamu and replace her with Kouha.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 20, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Yes, definitely one for
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Isn't Kouha more bishouen than shota? 

Can't help but think we will get some flash back relating to Kouen especially if we are moving away from the battle in Kanan.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 20, 2015)

Reyes said:


> Isn't Kouha more bishouen than shota?
> 
> Can't help but think we will get some flash back relating to Kouen especially if we are moving away from the battle in Kanan.



Can we say both? .

Magi 276 Chinese scans(more clear than the Korean ones).




*Spoiler*: __ 



Koumei got WRECKED, looks more brutal with the scans cleared.


----------



## Rai (Aug 22, 2015)

Still no translation.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 22, 2015)

We will have spoilers for the next chapter by the time it's translated.


----------



## Drakor (Aug 23, 2015)

Still awaiting the new Magi chapter, but that new Adventure of Sinbad chapter... 
Chapter 13

I guess it explains how one went from this

To this


I guess she had this vile scenario brewing since their introduction in the side manga and the ambiguous past in Ch30 of the main story


----------



## Datassassin (Aug 23, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The buyer looked crippled, so the bruises/scuffs on Fatima are surprising. Out of context him getting sent off to be a sex slave is pretty sad. The longer this arc goes on, the more painful I wish Madaura's death was.



It looks like Sinbad is collecting himself again at least.


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 23, 2015)

I wanted to see Sinbads face when he heard Hakuryuu killed Madaura..

I wonder if he was rejoicing or feeling envious.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 24, 2015)

Magi 278 Spoilers (Not Confirmed):


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yamato and Darius talk for a bit, seems they are working together to act as a ultimate spear and shield combo. (reminds me of FMA with that)

Then Yamato, the other King and Hakuryuu are shocked to see that Koumei is alive.

Koumei is using his dantalion to transfer the wound to Darius

Kougyoku gets knocked out by Kouha 

Yunan appears in front of Aladdin

Kouen still says nothing 

These are all still not confirmed


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 24, 2015)

Reyes said:


> Magi 278 Spoilers (Not Confirmed):
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 





Dantalion OP .

Welp, Koumei still raised his death flag higher .


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 24, 2015)

Reyes said:


> Magi 278 Spoilers (Not Confirmed):
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




lol..


*Spoiler*: __ 



thats so cheap.. and are the pages long speculation about Koumeis self-sacrifice is for naught.,


----------



## Reyes (Aug 24, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



It's pretty OP he can do that, Darius is know fucked with a wound close or to the heart.

How? 






Kell?gem said:


> lol..
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well he can still die.

Wonder what Yuhan going to tell Aladdin, about why and when he moved away from Sinbad?


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 24, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



he can still die, but Darius has a higher chance now..

maybe its time to discuss Darius last resort self-sacrifice options 

funny how the tides of war are changing every chapter.. first it was equalish, then Kouha and co were royally fucked, now they have the advantage again with 2 MV users vs an injured Darius and Yamato.

inb4 Darius close up the injury with a shield.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 24, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



I was wondering if Koumei has observation Haki...how was he able to activate his MV on time? .

Darius has barely any feats, he is likely gonna no sell his attack because his MV allows him to. 

It will be disappointing if he goes down after 1 attack.

Koumei is such haxx now he is probably gonna get killed when Takeruhiko uses EM or he is forced to lower his guard because Kougyoku is taken hostage...


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 24, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



so whatever Koumei does, he is raising his death flag higher?

Koumei is chilling 10 kms away: "he is gonna die"
Koumei gets shot: "he really is gonna die"
Koumei no-sells the attack reflecting it back: "he totally is gonna die"

at this point he might just commit suicide.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 24, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



He couldve ended the war by doing that, and transfer all his wounds to Hakuryuu.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 24, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> He couldve ended the war by doing that, and transfer all his wounds to Hakuryuu.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Would it? I know they are here to back him up but it wouldn't stop them. They just come up with a new reason.

If that happened I bet Sinbad would just say that. "You see these guys are the true villian's they killed the one true king. I will strike them down and in memory to my dear friend will take his place as king of Kou."


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 24, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> He couldve ended the war by doing that, and transfer all his wounds to Hakuryuu.




*Spoiler*: __ 



lets wait for the mechanism of this new technique, I doubt he is a living voodoo doll... the whole thing sounds pretty absurd, he teleports material and injury is not material.. maybe its some kind of curse Yamato inflicted with that blow, and he was teleporting that.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 24, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




I believe would be better to wait for the scans, Koume s ability is gonna be affected by lots of PIS for the looks of it.

He couldve gave that wound to Takeruhiko, u know , the one that attacked him.








Kell?gem said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> lets wait for the mechanism of this new technique, I doubt he is a living voodoo doll... the whole thing sounds pretty absurd, he teleports material and injury is not material.. maybe its some kind of curse Yamato inflicted with that blow, and he was teleporting that.




*Spoiler*: __ 



It wouldnt be the first time we see something that haxx in Magi(See Aladdin with the Ugo Push vs Judar).


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 24, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldnt be the first time we see something that haxx in Magi(See Aladdin with the Ugo Push vs Judar).



in Aladdin case he had a good reason not to use it - he nearly fried his brain to pull it out, and only occurred to him to use it at the end of the fight as some last resort.. also at that time it was the same as killing Judar, something Aladdin would like to avoid.


*Spoiler*: __ 



while Komeis case it would be the most broken shit ever if he can just like inflict whatever injury he suffers on the opponent, like some Hidan except without the blood ritual bs...and he would be stupid not to use it on like every opponent he faces right from the start

so while both hax, Aladdins didnt involve PIS.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 24, 2015)

More detailed spoilers:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kouha is such a good brother. T_______T He managed to knock Kougyoku unconscious with his sword and sent her away from them so her body is protected. ;_; Kouha tries to attack Yamato and Darius but Darius used his absolute defense of his djinn, the strongest shield of the 7 Seas.

Yamato has the Strongest Sword while Darius possesses the Strongest Shield (aka referring to the mao dun/mujun story that we know from ancient China). So Darius was impervious to Kouha’s attack because of his strongest shield.

Suddenly someone calls out Extreme Magic.
KOUMEI IS A BADASS. As expected of the character based on Zhuge Liang. :’) He still had a secret technique hidden in his sleeves. He didn’t want to use it but had to. 
He basically used Dantalion to transfer the wound to Darius. Koumei still lost blood that he can’t get back, but the wound was transferred so he didn’t die. He managed to fell Darius with the 7 Sea Alliance’s strongest Sword.  
Koumei recognizes that Yamato’s djinn equip is very dangerous since it ignores space and can attack Kouen in Balbadd. 

In Balbadd, Kouen still hasn’t said anything (in the spoilers). Yunan appears and asks Aladdin if he has the luxury/time to sit around while metal vessel users are fighting each other.
End of spoilers!!!

Another translations of the event:

The chapter opens with Kouha still being restrained by Kougyoku, and wondering if this was, in fact, what “that guy” intended all along. He apologizes and sends her flying away (I think?).
Darius thinks he has lost his mind, but Kouha had other intentions…
Kouha: “With this I’ll at least protect her body…!”.
Kouha engages the two kings in combat, but his attacks are reflected and he gets hurt.
Darius: “If Caim is the djinn with Absolute Attack, Alloces is the djinn with the Absolute Defense…”
Yamato: “The strongest spear and shield of the Seven Seas Alliance!”
Running out of options, he tries to use his Extreme Magic, causing Darius to grin…
… when another Extreme Magic gets activated from somewhere, causing Darius to start bleeding and collapse, leaving both Kouha and Yamato confused.
“Oh well, I really didn’t want to use this…”. Yes, the one and only Koumei, who is not only in full djinn equip but uninjured.
Apparently, Dantalion has the power to “transfer” wounds to someone else, though not even Kouha or Hakuryuu knew of this ability.
Meanwhile, back at Aladdin’s side, Kouen is still silent… and Yunan shows up. I’m not sure about his line, but I think he is asking Aladdin if he really can afford to keep being like this when two King Vessels are fighting. He can be saying exactly the opposite, though, as I’m really not sure of that line =___=

Looks like Yuhan is pressuring Aladdin to make a choice about this, hopefully we stay in Balbadd for the next chapter to see Aladdin and Kouen decsions.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 24, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> in Aladdin case he had a good reason not to use it - he nearly fried his brain to pull it out, and only occurred to him to use it at the end of the fight as some last resort.. also at that time it was the same as killing Judar, something Aladdin would like to avoid.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I thought he nearly fried his brain when he used that technique that deflected Judars blast.

As for the spoilers


*Spoiler*: __ 



Darius jobbed?


----------



## Reyes (Aug 24, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> I thought he nearly fried his brain when he used that technique that deflected Judars blast.
> 
> As for the spoilers
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



So much for your shield Darius. 

The way it's word makes it sound like that, but seems weird for a threat like a SSA King to be down just like that. Then again Darius is old and although the MV makes him younger maybe he can't take hits like he use to.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 24, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Its still kinda disappointed how he got 1 shotted, and how did Koumei manage to survive? Did he see Takeruhikos attack coming and used his MV on time to survive?

Kouha likely sent Kougyoku flying to where Kakobun is.

Its pretty much now Kouha/Koumei vs Takeruhiko, since Hakuryuu is out of magoi.

I wouldnt be surprised if he has another MV with him, trolling them back .


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 24, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



glad Darius jobbed, didnt like the old guy.. no need to waste panels on him. remember how fail he was at Sinbad no Bokuen? ..seems like old dog learn no new tricks.

hope he dies just because war..

Yamato vs Kouha and Koumei, sounds good.. time to show what Nanaumi fangasms over.

Kougyoku wasnt really useful in this battle huh..


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 24, 2015)

So.... He is the Griamor among the group?


----------



## Reyes (Aug 24, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



She will be back, although I find it funny Kouha just tossed her away. 

Hakuryuu thinking, why Sinbad had to give me the biggest jobber of the group?


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 24, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



She might back...once his brothers are defeated, .

If the Kou Empire wins at Kanan, Sinbad will look like the biggest idiot in manga history.


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 24, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



the lesson of the story: you can be the biggest baddest evil reincarnated friend if you are surrounded by jobbers, they make you a laughingstock..


just ask Aizen.

I bet Sinbad is regretting now taking every clown he came across into his harem.


----------



## Harbour (Aug 25, 2015)

In case no one posted this
Link removed

*Spoiler*: __ 




What the piece of shit.
Why?
1)Mangaka cant proper action and battles. Its a fact.
2)Mangaka cut out the important scene with Kouen's answer and jumped onto jail shit immediately. What with other dudes, how they react, where is alladin, sinbad as so on.
3)Annoying brat swinging his sword.
4)Kouen surrendered so easily. Thats all? He will die? No shit.

Overall disappointing battle and results.


----------



## santanico (Aug 25, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



i can't believe Kouen surrendered whaaaaaaa


----------



## Reyes (Aug 25, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn can't say I expected that. 

Looks like the sword Kouen carried around was Hakuryuu older bro.

Here's the summary:

-this happens 6 days after the battle in south

-kouen’s captured in balbadd

-i don’t think hakuryuu’s the emperor yet but anyway

-so basically kouen confirmed that the sword belongs to “his highness hakuyuu” and asked hakuryuu to never forget that (kouen says “it’s the sword i Received from his highness hakuyuu when he was alive”

-hakuryuu’s really shocked/angry but i didn’t really understand what he’s saying bc of the damn font n the fact that i’m in a bit of a hurry lol sorry

-hakuryuu’s like blah blah why did my brother do that n kouen’s like for the sake of defending the country

-in kouen’s flashback hakutoku gives a big speech to enmei n yuuren about loved ones and how he wants to end the war etc -hakuryuu cries(?) n says why are you lying again

-hakuryuu’s crying telling kouen if what you’re saying is right then why are you not the king rn why didn’t you become the thing when you could (he says it in an emotional manner suggesting he wants kouen to become the king)

-kouen goes :0000 so you wanted smth like that after all n then he starts laughing hakuryuu’s like why ?>? n he’s like because becoming the king is something i cannot do -he says he can’t because of that woman called gyokuen and then he’s like do u really think she’s dead

Link removed

So it seems like Gyoken is still alive?
Is Kouen awaiting excution?
Maybe Koune will TnJ Hakuryuu?


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 25, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



YES at Gyouken being teased to return, I knew she wasnt done in the story.

What happened to the other Kou Siblings? So Koumei died? .


----------



## Reyes (Aug 25, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Arbahakuei gonna happen. 

I don't know, since WE SKIPPED 6 FUCKING DAYS.

What were everyone reactions to this? Koumei, Kouha, Aladdin, Hakuei, and Sinbad?

Nope, we get a chapter of Hakuryuu and Kouen talking. 

What I'm wonder is Kouen planning to be excuted now? Seems weird they will just Imprioson him. Makes me wonder if he won't die at all now.

Dragon, Judar and Alibaba will crash the execution and save him, I bet if that happens.

But yeah how the hell is Gyouken still around.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 25, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kouen seems pretty chill being a prisoner.


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 25, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



so the spoilers turned out to be fake... I guess I shouldnt trust anything but scans.

its disappointing.. Kouen actually surrendered. fuck.. and here I was hoping for all the fine battles..

even though it makes sense, as his position was hopeless, I still thought he is going to pull something out.. and all the SAA vs Kou clash pages were just a big tease after all... where is my Sinbad vs Kouen.. meh. the world is a dark place.

now some Kouen rescue arc One Piece style pls.. so we can actually get the fights. no way he is just going to get executed.

only good thing is the hint of Gyokuen being alive as there is hope for Al Thamen, but this war is a letdown so far.. the things everyone is waiting for are not happening, even though it would be the right time.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 25, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Still can happen, if he is getting executed, I think not only will others try and save him but that's when Alibaba, Judar & Dragon will arrive and spoil Sinbad secret.

This makes me think Kouen might not die at all now, I know he still can but I don't know if he will. His death seemed more proper at a ending the war or final battle of the war kind of thing and now that's not happening.


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 25, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Im worried how we are even going back to the war stage from this scenario right now..

they free Kouen, then run with him, so he can reoccupy his army again, and so we can get another Kou vs SAA this time maybe with Reim on Kous side as well? ..its going to take a shitload of time.

most likely the other Kou siblings are captured as well, have to free the entire family, if not the whole army.

probably all the people hoping for Hakuryuu vs Kouen can forget that as well.. we can be glad if Sinbad vs Kouen happens somehow.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 25, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It seems weird that Kouen being captured somehow raises his chance of surviving.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 25, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 





Gyouken, Hakuei are Horcruxes? . 

Koumei is probably dead, or in a comma .

Kouha and Kougyoku are probably imprisoned in other others.

Dragon never mentioned how long would it take to reach Balbadd? Feels like dragon ball with Snake way..

Rescue Kouen Arc could be fun, we could get the so wanted Sinbad vs Kouen match...







Kell?gem said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



But this isnt over, Alibaba and Judar are gonna rescue Kouen for the looks of it, but there might be casualities...







Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> It seems weird that Kouen being captured somehow raises his chance of surviving.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Which would mean the only big casuality was Koumei .


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 25, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Koumei wont die..

otoh Kouen really should.. he is the kind of character whose death everyone would profit from.. good development for his siblings, Hakuei (all the guilt), Hakuryuu ("what have I done?"), Alibaba, Aladdin.. Sinbad would feel a genuine main villain killing him.

so here is the idea: Alibaba gets his body back, flies to wherever Kouen is, and frees him, Hakuryuu appear, and so have a rematch with Alibaba, Sinbad fight Kouen, and meanwhile somewhere else the Kou siblings attack the SAA with Reim.. thinking about it they might not be imprisoned, I guess Kouen should be able to fight out this much, like "I surrender if you let my siblings go"... Kouen gets killed by Sinbad, Hakuryuu gets some sense knocked into him, maybe Sinbad doesnt like Hakuryuus change of heart and attacks him, Hakuei shielding him with her body getting severely injured.. etc.

I dunno what Judars role would be in this, but I think his teleportation would come in handy. maybe Sinbad taking the metal vessels of everyone and he teleporting it back to them..

how does that sound?


----------



## The World (Aug 25, 2015)

alibaba shouldn't get his body back

he's better this way 

old man hermit dollbaba


----------



## Reyes (Aug 25, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hakuryuu acted weird this chapter, thought he would have more hate towards Kouen but that didn't come across that way or at least to me (with him crying and shit.)Maybe Kouen has a chance to knock some sense into him.


----------



## jazz189 (Aug 25, 2015)

So a  summary of what's happening


*Spoiler*: __ 



It's been 6 days from the fight in Kannan. Kouen is alone, imprisonated in the castle of Balbadd.
He submitted himself so that everyone else other then him will be spared.
Today Hakuryuu and Kouen meet face to face, and Kouen asks him where is his sword(Astaroth's MV), he was presented the sword by Hakuyuu and this angers Hakuryuu greatly he aims his sword toward Kouen's neck.
Hakuryuu says, Why didn't you fight Gyokuen? You could've killed her, and I can't stand it.
Kouen says, he didn't had enough power for that by that time and if he had, he would have been killed and Kou would have been completely controlled by AT.
Hakuryuu says, it's a cheap excuse, even I was able to do it. You could've done it if you tried. Why are you defending AT and says revenge is pointless?
Kouen once again says some things about wiping war out of this world is more important than anything, and civil war will make Kou weak so they won't be able to win against Reim or SSA.
He just wanted to be strong even if it meant joining hands with AT.
Hakuryuu says Kouen, you are lying, then why didn't you try to be a king yourself instead of Koutoku?
and Kouen says it's not he didn't, he couldn't be a king, and he might have been scared of Gyouken.
Hakuryuu is like, literally WTF? and Kouen asks him that he still can't believe this, and if Gyokuen is dead for real.




Ohtaka's art was on point this chapter, this tree especially


----------



## Reyes (Aug 25, 2015)

jazz189 said:


> So a  summary of what's happening
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



OK so the only really new thing about this chapter is Kouen seemed more scared of Gyoken than even Hakuryuu...why? 

Looks like Kouen did spare everyone life, looks like he will be executed and maybe the others just imprisoned for life or sent to exiled. 

And Gyouken might not still be alive or is the translation funky? Although with Kouen can't believing she's dead, might just raise enough eyebrows if she's gone for good.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Aug 25, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Wait for the chapter, but either this chapter confirms Gyokuen is dead or she is the big bad of this series.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 25, 2015)

Palm Siberia said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Wait for the chapter, but either this chapter confirms Gyokuen is dead or she is the big bad of this series.




*Spoiler*: __ 



More like the sub final boss, since David is around.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Aug 25, 2015)

True...


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Oga booga booga!!!


----------



## Reyes (Aug 25, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Man this whole civil war feels hollow...

No major battles, no major deaths (at least as we know), Sinbad just sort of showed up and just did nothing, Kouen just did nothing and surrendered (we didn't even see it), Aladdin did nothing.

Really the only major things were Sinbad is David (which was a popular theory) and Hakuryuu working with SSA (not really a big shocker)

So all of this was just sort of just set up for this next arc...


----------



## $Kakashi$ (Aug 25, 2015)

So...

Sinbad is the bad guy, right? I honestly can't tell at this point.


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 25, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I hope at least Hakuryuus generals are dead.

I wonder how Al Thamen with Gyokuen and Sinbad/David fits into the story... figured if Gyokuen is dead, Sinbad is going to use Al Thamen one way or another, but if she is alive, we have 2 completely different antagonists. first defeat Al Thamen and Sinbad is chilling meanwhile, or what? 

all of this Il Illah related forces should interweave somehow, but Gyokuen and Al Thamen hates Sinbad/Davids ass and vica versa. 






$Kakashi$ said:


> So...
> 
> Sinbad is the bad guy, right? I honestly can't tell at this point.



he definitely will be, not so much at this point


----------



## Reyes (Aug 25, 2015)

$Kakashi$ said:


> So...
> 
> Sinbad is the bad guy, right? I honestly can't tell at this point.




*Spoiler*: __ 



He's seems fully connected to David...so yeah. Weather he can be saved from this is what up in the air.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 25, 2015)

?Just when it occurred to me ?it?s summertime!? the weather is starting to get cooler.

I hope you enjoy reading Magi this week. Though a lot of different powers are gathered and the situation has gotten chaotic,* we are down to a few chapters of the Kou Empire arc. Please, see it through to the end what decisions the Kou Empire characters are going to arrive at*.?


*Spoiler*: __ 



But we technically don't see it. She's trolling


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 25, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kouen getting executed, end of Kou Empire arc..


----------



## Palm Siberia (Aug 25, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Still shorter than the Dressrosa arc yeah I'm gonna use that meme damn it.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 25, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Kouen getting executed, end of Kou Empire arc..




*Spoiler*: __ 



It's OP all over, his execution will cause a big battle in a city, there will be a big reveal about someone (David = Sinbad) and reinforcement will come from the sky (dragon, Alibaba & Judar)

Wonder if they will just execute him here or in Sinbad country?


----------



## Harbour (Aug 25, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Fuck "Kouen will be executed" idea. Its bad idea for these reasons:
1)Kouen is the most sympathetic character of this manga (no really evil doings, care for own people and those who help him (Alibaba), likeable personality)
2)He has only one action scene, which was his introducing scene in Mangostadt. For the scale of his role its almost nothing.
3)His death will leave us to: Indifferent Alibaba, hysterical Hakuryuu, annoying Sinbad and other even more generic cast.

Pretty unwise decision to make for mangaka.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 25, 2015)

Harbour said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 





1.) Is he though? He's not the most evil person, hell he's more gray than evil, or at least that's how the manga seems to portray him as of late. I agree with somewhat what you say though.

2. Yeah he's going to have more, don't see him getting executed with out fighting back myself, maybe not even dying here but maybe later on.

3. Don't see that as a bad thing since he death could lead to growth at least for Hakuryuu (since Alibaba got his growth off-screen and Sinbad won't change other than being more Aizen evil like I guess). If he changes during the course of the end of this arc and the next, I can't help but think he will sacrifice himself for something.


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 25, 2015)

Harbour said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I dont think anyone wants Kouen dying without a fight.. but the mangaka saying we are reaching an end for Kou Empire Arc (what the hell is that anyway? this puny little civil war? cause I dont see Hakuryuu fight with Alibaba as a "Kou empire Arc"), we should be prepared for the worst.

unless the mangaka means Kou civil war as "kou empire arc".. and now we are reaching World war arc, and the end of this arc will be Hakuryuu giving up on killing Kouen or something.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 25, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Again this Kou Empire arc if it ends here was just hollow and only served to hype/build up the next after than being a good arc on it's own and that's a huge disappointment IMO.

Yeah, really interested in what's to come, this has to be building to something bigger or else everything that lead up to that will seem pointless or just very un-impactful. Hopefully we see what happened over those 6 dyas we missed.


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 25, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I dont think much.. Kouen surrendered, thats all.

there would be no point in keeping fighting and surrender after more casualties, Koumei was fucked, Kougyoku under Sinbads control, Kouha unable to do anything.

if what the mangaka about the arc ending in a few chapters is true, I dont even see a bunch of chaotic battles going down before the execution of Kouen, it would take more chapters than that even with fact-paced short fights.

only way I can see the arc being pretty much over if all thats left is execute Kouen, cause I dont see it just ending with him in a dungeon. Im prepared to be disappointed.


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 25, 2015)

Did I fall off the manga at a bad time? I got distracted by life and stopped reading right when Alladin was about to reveal the truth behind solomon's past I think. Or when alibaba returned to his kingdom. (That wasn't his anymore)


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 25, 2015)

TeenRyu said:


> Did I fall off the manga at a bad time? I got distracted by life and stopped reading right when Alladin was about to reveal the truth behind solomon's past I think. Or when alibaba returned to his kingdom. (That wasn't his anymore)



dunno.. a lot of people dislike the Alma Torran arc - the truth about Solomons past is one long flashback arc, and a few were bored of it by the time it ended. I liked it though.. I think it was better than the Medium fight.

then we have a couple of short Hakuryuu centric arcs (or was it one long?) nearly everyone liked ..it contained the best battle in the series yet.. then the latest "war arc", which is supposedly reaching a conclusion soon according to mangakas comment anyway, and if thats true, it was one disappointing arc.

if its not true, it could go on into something epic as a set-up.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 25, 2015)

Somehow it will feel like the ending of a HxH arc if the Kou Empire arc gets to end soon.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 25, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Somehow it will feel like the ending of a HxH arc if the Kou Empire arc gets to end soon.




*Spoiler*: __ 



In the sense this is a non ending to the civil war?

Man while I'm a interested in things to come, this chapter makes me feel like a lot of what happened was a waste.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 25, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 





What are the chances we see Morg meeting Hakuryuu after he is done talking to Kouen?

Their meeting should happen soon.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 25, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't know, if they do I bet Aladdin will there too though. 

Honestly more interested in where Kouen and Hakuryuu conversation will go from here or if anyone else will come to talk to him.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 25, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 




I wouldn't call what happened this arc a waste. It has completely shifted the way I view both Sinbad and Kouen. I suppose, as readers, you knew to suspect Sinbad but he generally behaved like a squeaky clean nice guy; Kouen, however, was marred with the strife caused by Gyokuen.  

In surrendering, Kouen showed that he loved his people. In ambushing Kouen, Sinban proved that he is an opportunistic snake. 





Also, Kouen looks like Ozai.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 25, 2015)

Link removed

Chapter 277 is out


*Spoiler*: __ 



Now that I think about, maybe with Hakuryuu talking to Kouen he won't see him in a bad light as he use to. Especially since what Kouen said this chapter he didn't intended to be king?

And in 277 they are just shit talking Kouen and in the new one, he's seeing Kouen POV for all this.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 25, 2015)

Sinbad using all his card? damn


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 25, 2015)

Koumei is definitely dead because Takeruhiko was ordered to kill him, u know the Kou Empire General.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 25, 2015)

Takeruhikos Extreme Magic would probably do this.

[YOUTUBE]X5XiFpPSos8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Reyes (Aug 25, 2015)

If Koumei is in fact dead (still not willing to buy the creator killing of a character like that), then the others death flags are lowered at least for now....maybe.

He didn't die for nothing. 

Fuck hopefully the new chapter is translated sooner.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 25, 2015)

Well Koumei isnt popular with japanese, is he?

Heard the most popular among the Kou Siblings are Kougyoku and Kouha...


----------



## Reyes (Aug 25, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Well Koumei isnt popular with japanese, is he?
> 
> Heard the most popular among the Kou Siblings are Kougyoku and Kouha...



Don't really know, that why we need shit like popularity polls.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 25, 2015)

Reyes said:


> Don't really know, that why we need shit like popularity polls.



Im basing this on what people said on MH, also twitter, FB stuff, the amount of fanarts, etc.

About 278, and we might expect on 279


*Spoiler*: __ 





For 279, I predict:

Kouha, and Kougyoku are probably imprisoned, heavily depressed for Koumeis death.

We might a flashback when they were young, cue the feels train coming .


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 25, 2015)

I'd put money on Koumei not being dead.

btw Sinbad was a nice guy here.. asking Kouha to put down his weapon while he could have just slit his throat. 

if he wants to avoid killing if possible, I guess the same can stand to Yamato avoiding a vital.

they need hostages to make Kouen surrender, killing his brother is not a good idea.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 25, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Im basing this on what people said on MH, also twitter, FB stuff, the amount of fanarts, etc.
> 
> About 278, and we might expect on 279
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I do think we will get to see the status of the other siblings, more talking between the Kouen and Hakuryuu (this is where the flashbacks will happen). The final reveal is like Hakuryuu saying your execution date has been set to this and the final shot is Kouen stone face about the news.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 25, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> I'd put money on Koumei not being dead.
> 
> btw Sinbad was a nice guy here.. asking Kouha to put down his weapon while he could have just slit his throat.
> 
> ...



Making Koumei a cripple is worse than killing him .



Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I do think we will get to see the status of the other siblings, more talking between the Kouen and Hakuryuu (this is where the flashbacks will happen). The final reveal is like Hakuryuu saying your execution date has been set to this and the final shot is Kouen stone face about the news.




*Spoiler*: __ 



One thing is clear is that SSA won and Judar/Alibaba didnt make it on time.

We might still get Kouen vs Sinbad once Judar/Alibaba help him escape from prison.

Where is Aladdin? Did he get thrown to prison as well? What about Morg?


----------



## Reyes (Aug 26, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Making Koumei a cripple is worse than killing him .
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Well now he has an excuse to lay around and be lazy... 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Someone needs to help him and his siblings. 

I don't think they would get locked up, unless they were really angry and retaliated at there imprisonment.


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 26, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kouen surrendered with the condition they let his siblings go, didnt he? or was it they spare them?

either way, taking away their MVs should be enough, without them they pose no threat.


maybe they let Kouen heal Koumei with Phenex before locking him up.

Aladdin is going to have a heated discussion with Sinbad which wont led anywhere, Morg doing Morg stuff... which is the synonymy of nothing nowadays.




is it just me, or the Kou siblings are like the new main characters. Alibaba has an excuse not being there (not like he did a lot of stuff before Belial other than being a spectator), but Aladdin and Morg are totally irrelevant even when they are still in game.

I'd swap Aladdin and Alibaba for any of the Kou siblings, but I'd stick to Morg as main trio.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 26, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



From a translation it's said Kouen surrender to spare the others.

Yeah it would make sense he would talk to Sinbad, after the past 2 chapters he's like, why uncle Sinbad.




Well this was the Kou Civil war, they should be the MC's. We barely had a lot of focus on them aside from Kougyoku and Hakuryuu. (When you say Kou don't you mean the Ren's)

Morg and Hakuei are doing what they do best, being irrelevant.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 26, 2015)

Reyes said:


> Well now he has an excuse to lay around and be lazy...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thing is that for a war in order to end it quickly, u have to kill the generals head, so the moral of the enemy army becomes low.

Both Hakuryuu and Koumei were the generals of their respective armies, Takeruhiko was ordered in killing the general of the Kou Empire...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Lets think for a moment, do u believe Kouha and Kougyoku will AGREE in serving Hakuryuu as the new Kou Empire Emperor?

Well Kougyoku can be checked thank to Zephar, but what about Kouha? He was about to go YOLO mode on Takeruhiko, Hakuryuu and Darius.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 26, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Thing is that for a war in order to end it quickly, u have to kill the generals head, so the moral of the enemy army becomes low.
> 
> Both Hakuryuu and Koumei were the generals of their respective armies, Takeruhiko was ordered in killing the general of the Kou Empire...
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I wasn't referring to Kouha & Kougyoku, but Aladdin and Morg should have made that clearer.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 26, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ohhh

I expect these conversations have happened and/or might happen in the future.

Hakuryuu/Hakurei(Since Hakuryuu looked more sane and calm than at the battle at Rakushou, we might expect him to attempt to kill Hakurei anymore but telling her stuff like "So u finally opened u eyes".

Hakuryuu/Morg(If somehow Hakuryuu has a change of mind after what Kouen told him, then he would be in the same situation Alibaba was in Balbadd arc, means expect Morg to bring some sense into him ).

Sinbad/Aladdin (Asking him questions like Is he really David, What is he? etc etc).

Gyouken revival better be treated as a big deal and not getting Orochimarud.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 26, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



That sibling talk going to be hard to watch, Hakuryuu would be a douche and be like you chose the right side. When it's clear (at least to me) she just did it for his safety and was in pain she had to make that choice. 

I wonder how Kouen talk with Hakuryuu will affect him, since he's clearly confused as fuck at his statements about being scared of Gyouken, him not wanting to be king, and hinting at Gyouken still around or anything else that will happen.I think Morg will just make him think and wonder a bit more and sage Alibaba will drive it home from there when he shows up or maybe Judar for that matter.

Aladdin and Sinbad talk will mainly just be Aladdin asking why all of a sudden doing all this, and will see even more why Yuhan left Sinbad. Maybe he will talk with the other generals about him. Then Aladdin will sense something really wrong about him but doesn't know what only for Alibaba and Judar to reveal it.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 26, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 





U know what would be fucked up? If Gyouken appears coming out from Kouen body because she put some of her rukh inside him in case they were to die, .

The only way I can see them defeating the SSA this time if Alibaba gets convince some of the KV and their groups to depart from SSA with his improved TNJ abilities.

Thus getting SSA group vs SSA group.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 26, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



This is where she got him. 

Link removed

Well something has to happen, Sinbad won't be sitting so good forever.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 27, 2015)

Thought this would be interesting to post in light of chapter 278.

Character relationship bio's:


*Spoiler*: __ 






?Someone who stands in the way of him unifying the world?

Kouen, who?s steadily envisioning the unification of the world, has yet to cooperate with his stepmother.

Gyokuen: I only have you now?will you support me, my most loved son?

Caption: she?s a wicked woman who?s flirtting with Kouen, who possesses power, knowledge and political power all at once.





Kouen

?The successor or her strongest, long time enemy??

If someone has potential and she wants to control them, she follows the pattern of showering them with attention and making sure not to get on their bad side.

Gyokuen: Kouen?

Caption: even though she can?t turn him into her ally, she has no reason to turn him into an enemy. Since he?s someone she can?t easily defeat, she doesn?t want to stir up trouble with him.





But the most interesting one:


*Spoiler*: __ 






From Kouen?s entry:

Hakuryuu

*?The one who won?t become like he wants him to be.?*

Even though he?s aware of what?s in the heart of Hakuryuu, who wants to be emperor, he?s observing the situation for the time being.

Kouen: you lost an arm, but I heard you conquered a dungeon. Good job.

Caption: he finds the rebellious attitude of Hakuryuu, who has grown up, interesting (judging by the panel that was used, this probably refers to Hakuryuu?s rebellious attitude towards Kouen that he displayed in that chapter.)

From other entries Kouen, with Judar and Gyokuen are the ones who probably know Hakuryuu and understand him the best.

Unfortunately, Hakuryuu?s entry in the guidebook doesn?t feature his relationship with Kouen or what he thinks of him, but the author is probably saving it for the manga and the current upcoming chapters.

Wonder what Kouen wanted Hakuryuu to be?


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 27, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 





I heard the reason of Kouen recent development was mostly due to the editors than Ohtaka.






Chinese Scans are out, one interesting detail added.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chinese raws are up so a couple of extra pointers as always

-When asked why he didnt fought Gyokuen, Kouen replied that when the emperor and the 2 princes died in the assassination by Althamen, he only had 2 MV and he believed if he had fought them then, he would die and Kou would fall into their hand completely, Hakuryuu call it an excuse as he bides his time and accumulated enough power to finally take out Gyokuen and believe that if he can do it, Kouen would be able to do so as well, Kouen simply reply that killing her is not a burden honor he can bear(I am not sure abt this one EDIT: Still not very sure but this is more similar to the meaning because the chinese trans used a phrase)

-Hakuryuu asked if he is gonna say that revenge has no meaning, Kouen said yes and that to him, eliminating war was more important, in the flashback, it was mentioned that the war between the 3 nation was living hell and he asked why is human able to do such things to an extent, Hakutoku replied that people has different justice, born in different places and has different things to protect and when such things are trampled on, hatred rises, this isnt evil but human nature, however, its because of this that war will never cease which is why he wants to end all these by uniting the world and Hakuyuu says that this was the reason why they fight and asked Kouen to do the same

-Kouen then continue and say that confronting Gyokuen will ignite a civil war that will weaken Kou, moreover, against country like SSA and Reim, they needed power and even if that means teaming up with Gyokuen, Hakuryuu says he is lying and ask why didnt he be emperor instead as he could have done the same thing as well, Kouen laughed and says that its not that he dont want to be king, he just cant and says that Gyokuen is a scary person and he is questioning if she is really dead

Nothing much extra compared to the summary we got from Jan but one extra thing was confirmed, Kouen DOES KNOW who exactly killed those 3 person

---------------

So if it wasnt Gyouken than killed them, then who killed them?


----------



## Palm Siberia (Aug 27, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Good question also that comment makes me thing he's just so scared of her the idea of her being killed is just impossible. Of course this is just a comment there is no proof she is still alive or around so far...


----------



## Reyes (Aug 27, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



What do you mean by this? Also Kouen creation was due to a editor to. The editor gave her the idea to have someone to always oppose Sinbad.


Where are you getting Gyouken didn't kill them or wasn't the one behind it? I don't get the impression from this?

Maybe it was the trans I was looking at, but when Kouen says Gyouken is scary he followed it up with calling her a powerful being from another world, can she really be dead? Sounds like isn't like truly scared by her, it's more like can a being like that really be gone.

Also the trans said that judges are still figuring what to do with Kouen. So he can be executed eventually and maybe his siblings will just get life.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 27, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Thats what a MH guy said, that Kouen knows who really killed those 3 people...

What if there are 2 Gyouken in the living World? .

We only know like 2-3 AT magic, we might get to know more..

I hope Hakuryuu doesnt have another change of mind and suddenly he defends Kouen, that would be dumb.


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Aug 27, 2015)

Is there a rule in this part of the forums that you have to use spoiler tags ever for regular comments?

Manga needs more Alibaba. Less Hakuryu --- kid's beyond redemption.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 28, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Gyouken just going to take over a recently dead body, which throws the ArbaHakuei. Maybe it's Koumei she will take over? 

He might, the words at the end teasing the next chapter somewhat implies Hakuryuu thinking over Kouen recent words and his thoughts on Gyouken still being out there. Although hopefully this isn't the end of them talking.






afrosheen6565 said:


> Is there a rule in this part of the forums that you have to use spoiler tags ever for regular comments?
> 
> Manga needs more Alibaba. Less Hakuryu --- kid's beyond redemption.



Were just being safe since the comments are about spoilers for a chapter that hasn't been translated yet.

Yes more Alibaba is always good, Hakuryuu is here to stay and most likely get redeemed...


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 28, 2015)

Rukh doesn't disappear. Arba still exists in the flow of either David or Solomon, she'll be back in a minute.

I presume Aladdin will purify or destroy her Rukh or something eventually.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 28, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Thing is Koumei doesnt really have the face of someone that can be a villain, it might look a bit forced imo. 

If Ohtaka will follow closely what happened in history(Kougyoku becoming the wife of whoever is gonna be the new Kou Empire Emperor), then Hakuei and the rest of the princesses that we have no idea what their names are have to die.

Then Gyouken takes over Hakuei body and even gains the ability to use Paimon , she needs a powerup IMO.


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 28, 2015)

ensoriki said:


> Rukh doesn't disappear. Arba still exists in the flow of either David or Solomon, she'll be back in a minute.
> 
> I presume Aladdin will purify or destroy her Rukh or something eventually.



wait, its Davids flow now? I think he is like a parasite leeching on Il Illah, but its still Il Illahs flow. he is like a virus in the system. 

David I think has a lot of power and that special aura on his own, but I dont think he has much influence on the system.

I wish Sinbad/David would have his own side (not the SAA who are not really bad and probably going to leave him at some point), but he is not compatible with Al Thamen either.. maybe a bunch of half-fallen people. Al Thamen would represent Il Illah, an insane god, the good guys the equality of Solomon, and Sinbad/David people, who would want to rule over god benefiting from both sides.. a bunch of opportunists, bad, but not in the "we want to destroy the world cause we are evilz" kind of way.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 28, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



The creator will find a way. 

You mean following the book Magi is loosely based upon, 100 nights or something?

Well how useful can a dijin and mad love be?

That makes me remember in the character book, the creator said Paimon has the biggest chest in the series (no big shocker)


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Aug 28, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



Ah, I see thanks. TL;DR at the end

On Hakuryu, it depends on what you mean by redemption. Can he be redeemed from being Fallen? Yes. Can he be practically redeemed, as in able to live once more among people? No. He has simply done too much and nobody can say that he hasn't been the primary architect of his own decisions.

He mind-raped 50k people and used them as freaking cannon fodder. He also drove a freaking scythe into MCs head (the lesser of the two evils) and willfully precipitated a war due to his own aggression. I agree that he has suffered a lot, but he's now inflicted that suffering on other people 100-fold. 

On the one hand, I give the mangaka credit for doing the fall into darkness well - one of the best I've seen - and it's been believable. On the other hand, because it has been so believably done, it will be that much harder to swallow any sort of redemption. 

A solid example of what I'm talking about: how will Alibaba react to Hakuryu when he seems him again? I don't care how good they were as friends (it's not like they have a years long relationship -- they went through one dungeon together and Haku lucked into the DJINN) any human being who rams a scythe into my f-ing face is no longer my friend. At the least, they're not someone I can ever go back to the "good ole times" with. More so someone who has treated hordes of people as sheep. 

I think what I'm saying is that, there needs to be some ANGER on Alibaba's part. After Alibaba was sliced, Aladdin didn't get angry. I get it. That's not his style. But it seemed like NOBODY got angry at Haku. Nobody cursed him or swore revenge -- from our perspective, we know Alibaba is still alive. But the others? Their reactions were underwhelming.

TL;DR - Haku seems beyond any means of practical redemption and any attempt at doing so will need to be weighed carefully against the extent of his sins, no matter the motivation


----------



## Reyes (Aug 28, 2015)

afrosheen6565 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



He's gonna be hard to redeem after all his shit.

Only ways I can somewhat see myself being ok with is:

1. He see the errors of his way and throws away the anger he has and becomes a good king and saves his family and at this point I'm guessing that's Kouen.

2. He dies see the errors of his ways and dies saving his friends or better than that his family.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 28, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 





Yeah, other mangakas do the same with their respective series(Inoue with Vagabond, Hara with Kingdom).

I have the feeling either returning Gyouken or Sinbad will have some kind of haxx abilities that can steal Djinns(most likely the latter).

Would makes him look a bit like Blackbeard though.


----------



## Forever Mickey (Aug 28, 2015)

Where is the 278 raw?


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 28, 2015)

Forever Mickey said:


> Where is the 278 raw?


----------



## Reyes (Aug 28, 2015)

Here a source for a translation along with the raw:


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 28, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Kouen still looks calm, i was  laughing how he was replying to Hakuryuus questions.

Was that a foreshadowing Hakuryuu will inherit Astaroth MV after Kouen dies?


----------



## Reyes (Aug 28, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



What            ?


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 28, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hakuryuu shouldnt inherit shit from Kouen, even if the djinns would accept him for some reason.

but this makes me wonder: could you Belial brainwash a djinn, so s/he would obey you making it possible for Hakuryuu to steal MVs?


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 28, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hakuryuu needs another Djinn if Ohtaka plans to still make him relevant(and if he turns on Sinbad and plans to face him after realizing his mistakes)


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 28, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hakuryuu was relevant enough already, 3 major fights under his belt and an Alibaba vs Hakuryuu rematch about to come, he doesnt need any more djinns being the third person ever to have multiple djinns.

he doesnt have a chance against Sinbad either way alone, and his 2 MVs are enough for support role.

I dunno about you guys but Im getting tired of Hakuryuu. Ohtaka shouldnt waste more time on him when we have a huge cast not having a decent fight and the mc is having one MV, while Hakuryuu is having whole arcs dedicated to him.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 28, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Hakuryuu needs another Djinn if Ohtaka plans to still make him relevant(and if he turns on Sinbad and plans to face him after realizing his mistakes)




*Spoiler*: __ 



If he turns on SInbad he will get help, not fight him alone. Hell I hope the family team up to take the SSA down now.

Judar can always raise another dungeon for him and others.






Kell?gem said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I agree, we need focus on the others and this war had a chance for that but that's out the window now.

Hopefully Kouen rescue arc offers fight for neglected characters.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 28, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 





If Hakuryuu gets to turn on Sinbad, one thing Ohtaka MUST do is have him fight along with Aladdin, Alibaba and Morg, it would be a very nostaltic and memorable moment seeing them fight together again.

I just dont want to see Alibaba claiming Hakuryuu was the coolest guy he ever met .


----------



## Jirou (Aug 28, 2015)

I swear there really are times when Gyokuen's face creeps me out.


----------



## santanico (Aug 29, 2015)

Gyokuen is a creepy bitch


----------



## Reyes (Aug 29, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I imagine Judar and Kouen might join that fight.

Nah, it will be he was the coolest friend who "killed" me .


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 29, 2015)

Jirou said:


> I swear there really are times when Gyokuen's face creeps me out.



otoh she can look so adorable and sweet as well.

maybe she wasnt pretending when he was like "Hakuryuu, where am I" before he decapitated her, but there were a good mother gyokuen going insane as arbas soul hijacked the control... you know, like the Noahs memories in DGM.

that would be neat, Hakuryu decapitated his loving victim mother.. and pure Arba coming back to life giving him the heads up she was controlling Gyokuen. would like to see how hakuryuu would react.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 29, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Hakuryuu fighting along the Kou Siblings would be so awkward, Kouha will still doubt him if he were on his same side and not just pretending...

But Hakuryuu didnt kill Alibaba, he just sent him to the shadow Realm .






Kell?gem said:


> otoh she can look so adorable and sweet as well.
> 
> maybe she wasnt pretending when he was like "Hakuryuu, where am I" before he decapitated her, but there were a good mother gyokuen going insane as arbas soul hijacked the control... you know, like the Noahs memories in DGM.
> 
> that would be neat, Hakuryu decapitated his loving victim mother.. and pure Arba coming back to life giving him the heads up she was controlling Gyokuen. would like to see how hakuryuu would react.



I was thinking Gyouken/Arba might be a bit like NNTs Fraudrin(with the ability of takeover a persons body).

It was said Gyouken in the beginning was a normal woman but then she turned insane when she started being in touch with Al-Tharmen.  

If Gyouken comes back, I would like her to troll Hakuryuu with words like "Since When u were under the impression u killed me?" .


----------



## Reyes (Aug 29, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Kouen would just yell at him, to get along with him. :ignoramus

No the purple realm.

Gyouken says to him and the rest of the family. "Did you guys miss your mom?"


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Aug 29, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



See, that's exactly what I'm talking about though. There is no conceivable way that those guys can fight together. Alibaba was, for all intents and purposes, killed by Haku. Sure, Solomon used the DragonBalls to bring him back and everything, but that doesn't change the harm he's done.

 Also Haku doesn't need any more metal vessels. His metal vessels are game-breaking. Seriously. No one else has MVs that can do half as much as his, maybe except Sinbad. I would say that Alibaba needs a new MV, but I think whatever he comes back with, he's going to be pretty hax

Lastly more Gyuuken is always welcome because she is inevitably, undeniably, the straw that stirs the drink.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 30, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 





Then we get to see another Gyouken rape face .

Predictions for 279 spoilers?

Expecting Hakuryuu and Hakuei conversation, and probably flashback of how the war ended(similar of when Hakuryuu/Judar conquered Belial Dungeon and fought Gyouken).







afrosheen6565 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 





That would be the case IF Hakuryuu fights along the Kou Siblings, specially Kouha not trusting him which would make sense...

Alibaba is still gonna forgive him, even after killing him because in his eyes he is another Cassim.

The Main Cast trio know Hakuryuu is that level of mindfucked, that it isnt really his fault.

Hakuryuu still doesnt know he is another of Sinbads toys.


About Alibaba becoming stronger, yes once he comes back he is getting a big boost(since he will be the one that defeats Sinbad).


----------



## Harbour (Aug 31, 2015)

Link removed

279 spoilers. Does someone know about what they are?


----------



## Reyes (Aug 31, 2015)

UNCONFIRMED Spoilers:


*Spoiler*: __ 



STATUS: UNCONFIRMED

?Is Gyokuen really dead??, Kouen wonders, as she definitely looked like the most fearsome foe in the world? she even was involved in them going into the dungeon, it seems - and why would she give them Metal Vessels if they were a threat to her? Furthermore, she never said how she got the ability to manipulate the black rukh. She was the absolute magician.
Hakuryuu seems to hesitate, but still replies that Judar and him sealed her magic in the barrier, so they won.
Kouen: ?Yes? but, didn?t you think that she also knew about Isolation Barriers??. Kouen goes on to state that Gyokuen was (is?) the most knowledgeable being in the world - and Aladdin?s story confirmed what he had already suspected, meaning their enemy had the wisdom of thousands of years. This is why he studied and learnt so much? in order to one day? .
Kouen goes on to say that for someone like Gyokuen - no, Arba, who was a being of thoughts, physical death is meaningless. Hakuryuu tries to pushback, and Kouen finally tells him that he must have killed her? so he finally avenged his older brothers, something he thought impossible for Hakuryuu.
Kouen: ?No, it?s just that I thought that the one to avenge them? would be me? . Hakuryuu? I envy you? it?s very frustrating that I lost to you??
Hakuryuu is stunned there, so Kouen (once again!) goes on to tell him that he will entrust his younger brothers to him, as he will take responsibility for his actions (I think he also asks for their lives to be spared?). He also asks him to support the Kou Empire? while Hakuryuu, in his thoughts, asks him to stop, as he doesn?t want to see him like this.
Just then, Aladdin appears and asks Hakuryuu to not kill Kouen, because he doesn?t want Hakuryuu to die. The later is as confused as me, so Aladdin explains that he is the emperor, and if he kills all his siblings, how will he live all alone? Judar is also gone, as he (Aladdin) killed him? but Alibaba is also gone. So he thought on his own about what he wanted to do, and even though it?s not an utopia, he wants to live as a Magi? by Hakuryuu?s side.
Aladdin tells Hakuryuu that he is a special king vessel, as he changed his views on what being ?fallen? means. But, he does not imagine how Hakuryuu will live now that his revenge is complete, so he asks him to show him? after all, he was the one who told him that people had to choose on their own how to live.
Hakuryuu remembers his words, but snaps and tell him to shut up. He is the one who won, so he is the one who says who dies and who doesn?t.
And so? we learn of the fate of the Ren brothers?
- Second Prince, Ren Koumei, exile
- Third Prince, Ren Kouha, exile
- First Prince, Ren Kouen, death penalty (beheading)


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 31, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



And the fate of Kougyoku?

And Koumei didnt die..

Yeah lets wait for this spoilers being confirmed.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 31, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 Sinbad has her completely brainwashed I guess.

I don't know if these can be true, somethings said are off to me. 

But yes let's wait for real spoilers, especially after last week.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 31, 2015)

Apparently there's another part to the spoilers I missed:


*Spoiler*: __ 



It's the second summary for anyone who's interested... You'll know why I didn't believe it.

Kouha is pressing Hakuei
Kougyoku tries to intervene but Hakuei stabs her.

OK this shit sounds fake as hell, but I would love it to be real. 

Cat fight next chapter please.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 31, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Aladdin becoming Hakuryuus Magi makes the first set of spoiler fake as well IMO

Its bullshit, he will accept his best friends murderer as his King? .


----------



## Reyes (Aug 31, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, like he change his views on "fallen", but that's enough for him to want to be his Magi?

Like I know he said to Olba to not hate Hakuryuu, but to join his side? And we didn't even see how he got to this conclusion of joining him. Are we just going to skip EVERYTHING that happened over these 6 days.


----------



## santanico (Aug 31, 2015)

Reyes said:


> Apparently there's another part to the spoilers I missed:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


fuuuuuuck I hope that's real


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 31, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 





Its like Aladdin has gone full Naruto mode 

What would be next? Calling Hakuryuu being the coolest guy he ever met? 

Hakuei turning on Kougyoku seems more believable tbh because it would mean Hakuei will replace Kougyoku as being Zephar?d

Remember that flashback of David using people as toys? Hakuei becoming the "toy" that will replace Kougyoku...


----------



## Reyes (Aug 31, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't see Hakuei becoming some tool for David, since Gyouken is back I see her using Hakuei.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 31, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see Hakuei becoming some tool for David, since Gyouken is back I see her using Hakuei.




*Spoiler*: __ 



We bringing back that old theory of Hakuei being Arba/Gyouken(part of her) .


----------



## Reyes (Aug 31, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> We bringing back that old theory of Hakuei being Arba/Gyouken(part of her) .




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well she's not Arba...yet.


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 31, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



the spoilers dont sound very exciting.. its like confirmation for a bunch of minor stuff.

Aladdin being Hakuryuus magi is a bad idea. I totally dont see how that would work out..

oh yeah..Koumei is alive. what about Kougyoku? I guess her sentence must be exile as well, but its weird its not mentioned.


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Aug 31, 2015)

Reyes said:


> UNCONFIRMED Spoilers:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Part of me doesn't know what to make of these spoilers. On the one hand, I can see Haku being an impudent little sh!thead no problem. On the other, its HARD to imagine Aladdin joining with Haku. That just....doesn't make any sense. Like no hard feelings about killing Alibaba? And if so, then what does that say about how invested Aladdin was in Alibaba as a friend/King's candidate?

I guess I still don't know Ohtaka well enough to anticipate what she'd do.


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 31, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



maybe Aladdin knows Alibaba is alive and trying to buy time... or trying to hold Hakuryuu back as he knows he is a loose cannon, so the best he can do is flatter him.


----------



## son_michael (Aug 31, 2015)

afrosheen6565 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



 Well authors sometimes like to switch up the good and evil dynamics for shock value. In this case, Alibaba returns with Judar but now that Aladdin has chosen to join Hakuryu..he can't just abandon him, also Hakuryu choosing Aladdin over Judar would make sense if he feels Judar falls short. As such you have a switch, with Judar becoming Alibaba's Magi. The old switcheroo for the shock value. 

The only thing is, both Judar and Aladdin aren't switching beliefs...So the only way this could work is if Aladdin decides to remain with Hakuryuu despite the evil he commits for..reasons and if Judar decides to help Alibaba's good crusade despite being a bad guy himself.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 31, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Foreshadowed...


----------



## Reyes (Aug 31, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Really it won't, it will be just a headache for Hakuryuu to keep him around. Aladdin is just going to interfere when he wants to do something, he'll he did in this chapter when he's just saying he wants to see how he will act.

What can Aladdin even get from being around Hakuryuu, what makes him special to where he will do nothing again but just stare. I'm bi steely thinking this is an excuse to keep Aladdin around for the execution. Even then the fact that Aladdin is ask to spare him should tell Hakuryuu enough not to have him around because he will interfere or at least has a chance.


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 31, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Aladdin should grow a pair of balls and do something, like free Kouen.. but guess its against his no interference unless its good for everyone policy.


seriously, his character is no good unless dealing with black and white stuff, like Al Thamen, if it involves foreign countries politics and whatnot, he is just there like "dont fight guys, something something rukh something something suffering"


----------



## Reyes (Aug 31, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



He will even debate joining in the fight to save Kouen when Alibaba and Judar come to save him. Even though he doesn't owe Hakuryuu anything.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 31, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



All is missing is Morg showing up and agreeing in becoming Hakuryuus wife.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 31, 2015)

There is a scan of Hakuryuu and Kouen talking, although I don't think it's safe to say spoilers confirmed just yet.

Since we don't know exactly what they are saying.


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 31, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



want to see Judars and Alibabas faces when they find out about Aladdin being Hakuryuus magi..

it would be hilarious if they will be sulking and team up to get back at them.

btw Yunan and Titus should find their king candidates already as well.


----------



## santanico (Aug 31, 2015)

spoilers sound too unreal tho


----------



## Reyes (Aug 31, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yunan is dying so I think he's done, plus he sort of gave up on that after Sinbad it seems.

Wouldn't Titus support Muu?

I really do wonder where this team up will go, they all have to have affect on each other right? But really don't think they will chnage that much.

Aside from Hakuryuu and Judar, I don't see a big character shift coming for Aladdin or Alibaba.

I really hope it isn't Aladdin that fully changes Hakuryuu, it should be a bit of a bit from everyone he's affected that causes him to change and die afterwards


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 31, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I dont think Muu being king is supposed to be an option.. and I dont think he did anything for Titus to support him, other then just being on the same side/country.

there should be a big breaking point for Hakuryuu.. I think he is already changing from Kouens speech, but there should be something completing it.. maybe Kouen dying protecting him from Sinbad?


Judars development, I dont know what to make out of it or where he is going and why.. they are getting buddies with Alibaba, but his reason for choosing Hakuryuus ways is mostly hatred isnt it? so if Hakuryuu changes he would just say "fuck it, then we can be good guys as well"? not really a natural development. I wish he would die without changing much, cause I just dont see the reason for him to become good other than some other supernatural Aladdin bs.


----------



## Harbour (Aug 31, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I hope the spoilers are fake.
There is Alladin looks like senseless bastard. Thats just my personal opinion, but in Magi almost no characters left which i can sympathise to. Almost everyone either cold-bloode cynical bastards, or shithead maniacs. I dont want Alladin to ignore the bounds with Alibaba so easily, cause after that i just will despise him.
There is no proper explanation of past 6 days. I want to know the reactions and state of all Ren's siblings, and also vessel's opinion on Kouen's arrest.
There is typical annoying Hakuryuu. Yep, im not the fan of this type of characters.
There is Kouen's sentencing to death. What i said in the beginning. Someone may hate him, but at least he is the rare character who can demonstrate the genuine feelings towards someone (like his siblings). He is understable and likeable because of that. I dont want him to die.


Hope Aladdin will grow the balls and save Kouen, and/or Reim will come to save the day, or Alibaba/Judar will come to save the day. I mean, Hakuryuu is clearly under the influence of the Dark Side. Someone need to wake him up.


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 31, 2015)

Harbour said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I dont think Aladdin is giving up on Alibaba cause Hakuryuu is such a cool guy or he forgot about Alibaba.. he probably wants to prevent him doing more douche stuff.

the Kou siblings, Morg and Hakuei are likable imo. Alibaba is ok as well, though I dont like him in particular. Hakuryuu shouldnt be likable at this point, but he has some huge development behind him as a character driven by revenge and hatred, he is well written.





btw, what happened with the SSA kings I wonder? they must've go home, I dont think they can afford being away from their countries for long, which would mean the chances of whoever opposing Sinbad is much better now..


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 31, 2015)

Spoiler Pic


----------



## Reyes (Aug 31, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I rather not have anyone die to save him, especially to develop him.

Judar development really has the risk of feeling un natural, the creator better watch it.







Harbour said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



I hope we learn some thing that happen or these 6 days in a flashback, hell even a Kou flashback for that matter.

I don't think he will die, just yet. He's only been sentence, shit will go down to save him. I want Hakuei to help or at least beg Hakuryuu to spare him or something.

Someone needs to bring the exiled brother in on the fight to.






Kell?gem said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah Aladdin will go back to Alibaba, there's no way it won't happen. He's only with Hakuryuu because he just wants to see how he will act. It sounds like Aladdin STILL doesn't really know what to do. 

I bet some have left, the main conflict is over, Darius mentions some are getting sick of him so a hope most are gone. Mean less forces for SSA and a better chance for Kouen to survive and take back the city and get the SSA out.


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 31, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



still even if Kouen would survive and take back the city, he better come up with some new solution fast.. dunno how much time until the SSA take their asses back into Kou territory, but I think its days at most.

an alliance between reim, kou and all the good guys is urgent.

figured this whole Kouen surrender/execution thing is only for giving time to Kou to get their shits together and Alibaba and Judar to arrive.. if things really go that way and the war is just delayed, its a good idea from the mangaka so shit wouldnt feel so rushed, but that comment about the arc coming to an end in a few chapters bothers me to no end.


----------



## Harbour (Aug 31, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I wonder if SSA now hold Hakuryuu as pet, and if they arent, then why? Isnt Sinbad suppose to manipulate Kou through Hakuryuu?
I mean, if Hakuryuu will try to save Kouen, Sinbad can threat him. For SSA Ren Dynasty is better be dead.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 31, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



The Kou civil War is over, now time for the World War arc. 

Yeah it's really hard to really understand or comprehend that comment of her's. Is it over now that Hakuryuu is now emperor or Kouen is sentenced?

It's sad when the only "major" fight during the war, had like one sword swing and Kouha held up by sword point...and that's all the fighting.







Harbour said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm sure they would want to keep him on a leash. Well Hakuryuu going to do what he wants weather it pisses off Sinbad or not, at least if he has a way to fight back and say screw you Sinbad.


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Aug 31, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> All is missing is Morg showing up and agreeing in becoming Hakuryuus wife.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Ugh, don't get me started. I've been dreading the whole "Morg realizes that she never really loved Alibaba, but was only thankful towards him and lives happily after with Hakuryu because...reasons" thing since Haku was introduced.

I still worry about where these characters are going. If Aladdin joins Hakuryu, he HAS to have a good reason. He can't just say "because he's my friend" because he's done enough that that excuse doesn't cut it. Does he think Haku will be a good king? Just? Based on what evidence? He's sentencing Kouen to death based on his own headcanon about what happened with his brothers for goodness sakes. If that happens without a clear and concise explanation of why Aladdin can put the grief he MUST feel over losing Alibaba like 2 weeks ago, then it would have simply happened for plot reasons. Same as Judar+ Alibaba. Judar has never been anything but evil/antagonistic. There HAS to be a detailed reason for Alibaba to join forces with him.


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 31, 2015)

afrosheen6565 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I think Hakuryuu is supposed to be on a trial period for Aladdin meaning he can just ditch him whenever he feels appropriate. what does being a magi of someone mean anyway? at some point Solomon is going to descend and ask the Magi to vote for the future king of the world?

I feel like this plot point was never elaborated on.. its like being a magi for a king candidate just means you support him with magic and wisdom.. in that case Aladdin being Hakuryuus magi would just means he can nag him to no end if Hakuryuu is doing something he doesnt agree with, and support him with magic if he does, controlling his action this way. it could be good for Hakuryuu, since thats like his only trump card against Sinbad, he has a magi, which is good for something I guess, if nothing else, in battle. without Aladdin, Hakuryuu is just another puppet of Sinbad.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 31, 2015)

Korean Scans are out.

Chapter 187


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hakuryuu has lost it.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 31, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Korean Scans are out.
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...



Ok so they are true.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Man he's about to lose it. He might be closer to a character turn around than I thought.

Anyway OK chapter, nothing major like last chapter.

Kouen and Hakuryuu talk is over for now, which sucks.

Hakuryuu refuses his Aladdin help from the looks of it. He can always just try again next chapter.

And Kouen getting executed was easily predictable. 

Hakuryuu is more confused and pissed off then ever. Like I what will break him this arc.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 31, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Glad the Hakuei swerve was completely fake, I mean that was very random .

How did Koumei survive?

Where is Kougyoku?

I guess the Koumei and Kouha will be exiled without their MVs...right?


----------



## Reyes (Aug 31, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah I'm sure they are without there MV's. 

Although the fact they are alive leads me to think they will come back. But who will give them there MV's.

Kougyoku is now just a doll for Sinbad I guess. 

Maybe Kouen got to the battlefield and healed him.

Now it official let's start the save Kouen arc. Hopefully the main target doesn't die like in OP.


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Aug 31, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Korean Scans are out.
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Manga needs more Kouha, not less. Fully expect the Alibaba express to arrive in the next 2-3 chapters as we get closer to the execution. No way we can execute Kouen. We're just touching the tip of his potential as a character.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 31, 2015)

afrosheen6565 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Manga needs more Kouha, not less. Fully expect the Alibaba express to arrive in the next 2-3 chapters as we get closer to the execution. No way we can execute Kouen. We're just touching the tip of his potential as a character.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah it's to soon for Kouen to die to IMO.

I think Hakuryuu will leave the cell next chapter and hopefully Aladdin will stay to talk to Kouen.




We still don't have trans chapter 278


----------



## Rai (Sep 1, 2015)

Still no translation of Chapter 278.


----------



## santanico (Sep 1, 2015)

wth Aladdin???!


----------



## Harbour (Sep 1, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



If i was mangaka, id give Kouen the thought like "If ill die, my family will turn into dust. I must fight because of them", and then action-action and escape with all Rens.
Its absolutely in character of Kouen to think this way. 
If he will give up so easily it will be ruining of character. 
He has "will of fire" to not give up, and he has some brains to understand that his siblings will be treated like shit if they will loose him. 
After being sentenced to death it will be in character for him to make own move.

But mangaka will probably treat him like shit, wouldnt be surprised.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Still no translation of Chapter 278.



Translators are shit. 



starr said:


> wth Aladdin???!




*Spoiler*: __ 



Aladdin is just replacing Alibaba since he's dead, at least at the moment Hakuryuu hasn't agreed.






Harbour said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Maybe he has a plan in place in.
Your right that him doing that is in character from what we seen so far, but we really haven't seen Kouen character as a whole. 

At first aside from Hakuei and Hakuryuu, all the other Kou were written as the villains. But from what we have seen now, they obliviously are not. I don't see Kouen dying by this execution, he will escape, someone will interrupted the event. Weather he goes down fighting escaping or what is left to be seen. (Personally I don't see him dying here, to big and now they are playing up the relationship with him and Hakuryuu so until that's resolved he in't going anywhere. Not to mention I imagine he would maybe have moments with his other family members.)

That and he only has one real fight and has 1 full form he needs to show off.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 1, 2015)

Volume 27 cover:


----------



## Firo (Sep 1, 2015)

.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 1, 2015)

From the creator blog, an important update.

Chapter 280 Preview:


*Spoiler*: __ 



The Kou Empire arc: the climax! And what is the fate of Kouen and the generals of the defeated army will be?

Kouen, who entrusted the Kou Empire to Hakuryuu after admitting his shortcomings. Kouen’s execution takes place before Aladdin and his friends’ eyes.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 1, 2015)

Art in Magi is spectacular when coloured. It is a bit difficult to make out in black and white.

@Reyes, a spoiler tag would be nice.


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 1, 2015)

Harbour said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Thanks god this is no Naruto..

Kouen made a logical decision.. he can struggle all he want, without his MVs he is just an ordinary man. only in shitty stories should not giving up make him go anywhere... like what, dig a hole in his prison with a spoon?

if he gets his MVs and there is a chance for escape I expect him to fight, but in this situation begging for mercy for his family is the logical decision, and apparently it worked, so I wouldnt say if he die his family turn to dust.. they were spared. if he does not bend otoh his siblings might get executed as well.

if Kouen gets executed its going to be one hell of a letdown thought.. wasting a major character like that. next week is supposed to be the climax.. what if it ends with Kouens head rolling on the ground?


----------



## Keishin (Sep 1, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The world shall feel pain


----------



## Reyes (Sep 1, 2015)

Keishin said:


> The world shall feel pain




*Spoiler*: __ 



Shouldn't it be: Magi Kouen fans shall feel pain.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 1, 2015)

Reyes said:


> From the creator blog, an important update.
> 
> Chapter 280 Preview:
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 





Thats just Ohtaka telling us, "Next Chapter, dont miss Alibaba and Judar return from the dead" .

I can see 280 ending with their return, and 281 the beginning of another war.

This should also tell us the SSA havent left to their respective countries. Since they are gonna witness Kouens execution.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 1, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah there's no way Kouen will die this chapter, the fact the message is like what is Kouen fate makes that clear.

Want to see everyone reaction to there return especially if Alibaba still a cactuar.

We don't know that, it says Aladdin and his friends eyes. I do bet Sinbad and the other generals are there, but I think the some or most of the kings would leave. Seeing there not a huge point for all of them to be there. Also gives Kouen a better chance. 

Aladdin friends, I'm guessing that's: Sinbad generals (not the ssa kings), Morg, Alibaba group, maybe Kouha and Koumei if they are exile them after this his execution and to break there spirits, Hakuei and maybe her useless assistant.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 1, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 





The SSA Kings have to be witnessing the execution IN CASE Aladdin does something fishy in attempting to stop the execution.

On 279 he said he didnt want to see Kouen being killed, so someone has to keep an eye on him.

Alibaba has to return to normal if he plans to save Kouen from the execution, and then we get a clash of swords between Alibaba and Sinbad(that will tease their future encounter for EOS).

I want to see Hakuryuu and Aladdins reaction when they see Alibaba and Judar again.


----------



## santanico (Sep 1, 2015)

Reyes said:


> Volume 27 cover:



they look so good. The Judar and Hakuryuu is still my favorite though.

I hope Ali and Judar pop up soon


----------



## Reyes (Sep 1, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Not all need to be there for that though, maybe only 2 or 3.

I want it to be like this: Right before Hakuryuu cuts Kouen head off, bam a blast comes from the sky, hits the sword and knocks it out of his hands.

Everyone looks up to see Judar has return but Alibaba in his orignal body. Everyone one is in shock, but it doesn't end there.

Alibaba yells out: Kouen isn't the real villian, it's you Sinbad!!!


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 1, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



that sounds really cheesy 

Alibaba had his time interfering with the killing blow of the opponent aiming at his helpless friend (Aladdin /Muu) I'd prefer that not to happen again.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 1, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



With the blast, I was referring to Judar knocking the sword away.


----------



## santanico (Sep 1, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cheesy but cheesy goodness


----------



## Reyes (Sep 1, 2015)

starr said:


> cheesy but cheesy goodness



Cheesy can be so good in shouen.


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 1, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> With the blast, I was referring to Judar knocking the sword away.




*Spoiler*: __ 



why would Judar prevent Kouens execution anyway?

is he Alibabas bitch now? if so, shit, his bitch making skill is on pair with Sinbad and Aladdin.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 1, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm just thinking that Judar wouldn't make shit worse situation worse than it is.

Don't see him helping in his death, when them coming back is more likely going to stop the execution entirely. 

Also he has been with Alibaba for how long now, he's may be converted by him, or helping out since Hakuryuu might be Sinbad bitch boy and they want to stop him. Or at least everyone needs to work together to defeat him.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 1, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 





"Kouen, Ive come here to save u", .

If they get to rescue Kouen, where will they go to hide? The Dark Continent?

Reim maybe, maybe not, because Aladdin can convince Titus to let them stay, but the others like Muu wont like it at all.


----------



## Harbour (Sep 1, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Im sided with Reyes. Kouen must be saved.
And yeah, i think Judar and Alibaba have more reasons to help Kouen, than to help Hakuryuu.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 1, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Muu might be allied with Kouen though.

We still don't really know what they were talking about before the summit.

Maybe they will go to the dark continent, who wouldn't want to see Cactuar Kouen with his traditional stone face.


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 1, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



of course Kouen must be saved, there is no arguing with that, I just dont want it to happen in such a cheesy way.

Reim could also interfere, or Aladdin could teleport the MVs to Kouens siblings or whatever, but I want it to be a bit more realistic and less theatrical. and if we are at it, Aladdin really could do something if he is there and not just Alibaba saving the day.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 1, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Man how disappointing would it be if Kouen was just executed?


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 1, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Man how disappointing would it be if Kouen was just executed?




*Spoiler*: __ 



disappointing, yes, but it can be emotional at least if done right..


----------



## Reyes (Sep 1, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> disappointing, yes, but it can be emotional at least if done right..




*Spoiler*: __ 



While I think he won't, there is that small possibility that he will and I REALLY hope that isn't the case after how disappointing the war was.


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 1, 2015)

true, this war was pretty shitty, one big tease.. was waiting every chapter for the thing to happen, and the next chapter it didnt happen again.

ok, it had 3 big revelations, with the SAA being hakuryuus allies, Hakueis betray and Sinbad being David - but 2 thing out of the 3 everyone saw coming from miles away.

tbh I didnt really give a crap about cactoid Alibaba and Judars adventures.

I feel like the mangaka was slacking off in the last couple of months stretching little substance to long, if the arc is over with next chapter, this was one of Magis worst arcs.


----------



## Harbour (Sep 1, 2015)

My main gripe with Magi is that author really average in fights/battles arrangement. 
Too chaotic drawing in the battle of armies, bad composition of panels, the 1 v 1 fights usually just couple attacks with lack of dynamic, and the battles themselves are too short and rarely live to expectations and teasing.


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 1, 2015)

I think she can write great fights if she tries, Alibaba vs Hakuryuu was awesome.. she can portray emotions and tension well.

its just she rarely tries, and make it clusterfuckish, or just a short summary like all Alma Torran battles a lot of cases.

I know magi is not your typical fighting shounen, but she should still add more fights.


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Sep 1, 2015)

Harbour said:


> My main gripe with Magi is that author really average in fights/battles arrangement.
> Too chaotic drawing in the battle of armies, bad composition of panels, the 1 v 1 fights usually just couple attacks with lack of dynamic, and the battles themselves are too short and rarely live to expectations and teasing.



I'll have to push back a little on this point. The art can sometimes be a little difficult to follow, varying from drop-dead gorgeous to downright lazy. But the fights have not been so bad. This manga is more about the story/advent/world-building(literally) in the first place.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 1, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> true, this war was pretty shitty, one big tease.. was waiting every chapter for the thing to happen, and the next chapter it didnt happen again.
> 
> ok, it had 3 big revelations, with the SAA being hakuryuus allies, Hakueis betray and Sinbad being David - but 2 thing out of the 3 everyone saw coming from miles away.
> 
> ...



I agree with what you said, what I got to say from here are further problems I have with this arc in general.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hakuei betrayal didn't feel big at the end of it, because not only did she not do anything, was letting Darius army on Kannan really change all that much, did it really effect them losing. If it did I sure as hell didn't feel it aside from that initial shock of him showing up

Really it could have just been Yamato backing up Hakuryuu and nothing really would have changed. Unless I'm forgetting something Darius did, all Yamoto did was a single sword swipe. 

Sinbad and other SSA king essentially showed up just to look cool and look intimidating, but did nothing. 

If all that SSA & Sinbad stuff was just a set up for Kouen to surrender, I still think it's disappointing and I can't even feel the shock of Kouen surrendering because, we didn't see it. We just cut 6 days later and he's just in a jail cell. We don't see how Sinbad, other SSA leaders, Hakuryuu, Aladdin, his household vessels, his brother, Hakuei and even just grunt soldiers react at all. Hell we don't even see how he does it.

The only story bit I like in this, Kouen finally having a talk with Hakuryuu. The 2 characters who should be the biggest focus in this arc, finally meet and talk.  And even then it's like 1.5 chapters and 278 still isn't translated. At least Hakuryuu seems to be thing what Kouen is saying and is seeing him in a better light, but did we really need all the previous stuff to happen the way it did to lead to this?

So because of all this, it's hard to feel that excited for the climax IMO. It's sad that all these disappointing events might lead to the death of a major character, which should feel like a bigger thing. But IMO it doesn't.  

Also Alibaba getting character development off paneled....


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 1, 2015)

It feels like Shaman King when it was heading toward the end of the series.

But Ohtaka still cares for the series, most Mangakas would be half-assing  while heading to EOS..


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 1, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 





But first we need to know what happened during those 6 days.

How is Koumei still alive? Did Kakoubun run all the way back to the headquarters to heal him?

No sign of Kougyouku in Koumeis execution?

Living in the DC, would make Kouen realize what it feels to live as people from the slums.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 1, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> It feels like Shaman King when it was heading toward the end of the series.
> 
> But Ohtaka still cares for the series, most Mangakas would be half-assing  while heading to EOS..



I can't help but think of the ending to Yu Yu Hakusho were we have all this build up and we just see the aftermath.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 2, 2015)

Good point.

ONE's version

Chapter is out.

Gyouken is pretty much returning, now thing is will she return as FV?


----------



## Harbour (Sep 2, 2015)

Lel, that chapter really sounds like Naruto.
Still laugh at how Kouen shocks Hakuryuu again and again.


----------



## Roman (Sep 2, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Good point.
> 
> ONE's version
> 
> ...



It wouldn't surprise me at all if she suddenly makes a reappearance with Kira's expression saying JUST AS PLANNED.

Agreed with Harbour as well. Haku never reminded me of Sasuke more than he did in this chapter.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 2, 2015)

Kono Arba Da!

Then Kouen is pretty much Itachi? .


----------



## Breadman (Sep 2, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Kono Arba Da!
> 
> Then Kouen is pretty much Itachi? .



Hey, he's even got the lines on his face, just this time they're pointing upward!


----------



## Harbour (Sep 2, 2015)

Brother revealed shocking truth to his brother-avenger who hates him because of the death of the family.
Seems similar.


Also Chains of Hatred(с)


Kouen is like itachi-Nagato combination.

Sinbad is Madara/Tobi.
David is Black Zetsu/Kaguya. Or Gyokuen is Kaguya.

Holy Shit. In before David stabs glorious Sinbad in the back.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 2, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Kono Arba Da!
> 
> Then Kouen is pretty much Itachi? .



They are similar but there's a lot of differences.

The main difference really is Kouen didn't kill anyone in his family and wasn't the main hate/driving force behind a character for most of the series.

At least we are learning more about Kouen motivates rather than getting them after death.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Sep 2, 2015)

What the actual fuck, I wanted a fight.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 2, 2015)

Ryuzaki said:


> What the actual fuck, I wanted a fight.



"You will get nothing and like it." Shinobu Ohtaka


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 2, 2015)

Battle shounen tards would have preferred Kouen being a retard and fighting Sinbad.

I personally really like this move from Ohtaka. It was a fresh and nice development for a battle shounen manga. But all the war felt much more natural and logical than what we usually see in a battle shounen manga(won't mention any names)

Plus seeing Gyokuen get trolled by David will be awesome.


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 2, 2015)

dat tree of war looked neat..

the portrayal of war in this manga is like a seinen.. there are pages even Miura would lick his lips from.

Hakuryuu is a more extreme Sasuke, iirc Sasuke never really killed anyone, just tried.. 

Kouen is not really responsible for anything, Hakuryuu is just putting the blame on him.. really, trying to kill Gyokuen would result him dying, marry her would result him dying, having a civil war inside of Kou would result the country weakening and possibly him and his brothers and sisters dying. Hakuryuu thinks he solved everything killing Gyokuen, but in really its its getting swallowed by the SSA and Gyokuen is probably not even dead, he accomplished nothing other than getting some half-assed revenge.



Gilgamesh said:


> Battle shounen tards would have preferred Kouen being a retard and fighting Sinbad.
> 
> I personally really like this move from Ohtaka. It was a fresh and nice development for a battle shounen manga. But all the war felt much more natural and logical than what we usually see in a battle shounen manga(won't mention any names)




yeah..and really lackluster as well, everyone staring nervously but not doing a thing for months.

getting fights and the war being realistic does not exclude each other. Kouens decision was logical and realistic, but we can/should still get fights before or after the decision.

you dont have to be a battle shounen tard, to want to see one of the strongest, and most important character leading an army actually fight in a war. and this manga has supernatural elements and characters having superpowers so we can actually have fights. otherwise everyone would be a simple human not stronger than a regular soldier.


----------



## Breadman (Sep 2, 2015)

I personally really liked the decision that the mangaka made for the war. 

I mean, look at WWII. That war went on for several years before it was brought to an end, and there were probably many times where the forces didn't fight, and were trying to anticipate the moves made by the opposing sides.

In this war however, Sinbad and Kouen ended it before it could get to anything too drastic.

Which is pretty logical since both of them are AGAINST wars in the first place.

Besides.... while some extra fights woulda been nice, I'd rather they wrap it up quickly before it turns into a Marineford/Fourth Shinobi War scenario.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 2, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> dat tree of war looked neat..
> 
> the portrayal of war in this manga is like a seinen.. there are pages even Miura would lick his lips from.
> 
> ...



It would be a good writing decision if we see Kouen getting saved from being executed by returning Alibaba/Judar.

IIRC it was said it would take 40 years to reach Balbadd from the DC by walking...

So they might reach Balbadd in 6 days with the help of the Mother Dragon? 

Dont mind the DB reference.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 2, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> It would be a good writing decision if we see Kouen getting saved from being executed by returning Alibaba/Judar.
> 
> IIRC it was said it would take 40 years to reach Balbadd from the DC by walking...
> 
> ...



There might be another time skip between the last chapter and the next.


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 2, 2015)

Yoshua said:


> I personally really liked the decision that the mangaka made for the war.
> 
> I mean, look at WWII. That war went on for several years before it was brought to an end, and there were probably many times where the forces didn't fight, and were trying to anticipate the moves made by the opposing sides.
> 
> ...



yeah..except they both want the others territory... both of them wants to cease all war by being the absolute kings and rule over the other.

you make it sound like they reached some peaceful conclusion with mutual understanding, and Sinbad didnt make Kouen surrender by force after invading his country and taking his siblings hostage.

soo.. basically wrap an arc about opposing countries before it turns into a war? how exciting.. now lets talk the whole destiny issue with gyokuen over a table and get done with the manga.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Sep 2, 2015)

Gilgamesh said:


> Battle shounen tards would have preferred Kouen being a retard and fighting Sinbad.
> 
> I personally really like this move from Ohtaka. It was a fresh and nice development for a battle shounen manga. But all the war felt much more natural and logical than what we usually see in a battle shounen manga(won't mention any names)
> 
> Plus seeing Gyokuen get trolled by David will be awesome.



So you wouldn't want to see a Koeun vs. Sinbad match? 

Blasphemy.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 2, 2015)

Reyes said:


> There might be another time skip between the last chapter and the next.



Arc ending with Gyouken return would be probably the best ending in a Magi arc, .


----------



## Ryuzaki (Sep 2, 2015)

If she came back, it would feel too much like Kaguya, please just let her stay dead.


----------



## Roman (Sep 2, 2015)

Ryuzaki said:


> So you wouldn't want to see a Koeun vs. Sinbad match?
> 
> Blasphemy.



Ohtaka made the right decision with Kouen, and his surrender was also very much in character. Fighting Sinbad and Hakuryuu would've been out of character since he places the wellbeing of his country's people before anything else. Prolonguing the battle would've killed more people than he would've liked. Instead we get more exposition on his motivations and somewhat of a resolution between him and Sasuke 2.0, which is rather nice tbh.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 2, 2015)

If Kouen refused to surrender, Koumei body wouldve turned into swizz cheese.

Kouha wouldve been killed by Kougyoku and then Sinbad would force her to commit sepukku.

How is Gyouken similar to Kaguya when Gyouken has a personality?


----------



## Ryuzaki (Sep 2, 2015)

Maybe, I don't know...I think it was just too much of tease to put us through that. I would have liked to seen a scuffle between Sinbad and Koeun, like instead of armies fighting, just have our best man vs your best man type of thing.

Though this means, we'll see Ali Baba vs. Sinbad, which is probably better


----------



## Reyes (Sep 2, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Arc ending with Gyouken return would be probably the best ending in a Magi arc, .



Gyouken coming in to save her beloved son. 

Shit would be funny if Alibaba and Judar come in, but then Gyouken comes in to steal the spot light. 

But who's body will Gyouken be in?


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 2, 2015)

Reyes said:


> Gyouken coming in to save her beloved son.
> 
> Shit would be funny if Alibaba and Judar come in, but then Gyouken comes in to steal the spot light.
> 
> But who's body will Gyouken be in?



That would be like Bleach SS when Ichigo showed up to save Rukia then Aizen reveals himself as the mastermind/true villain.

the next arcs(EOS) should be long ones IMO, I wouldnt be a bad idea making them as long as the Arrancar Saga to showcase what the SSA is made off and also make the Reim people(Fanalist) win fights(and no defeating scrub magician dont count).

Has Kouha won a fight that wasnt battling jabronies/bandits?

Hakuei would be the perfect body for Gyouken/Arba, then we get Rescue Hakuei Arc with Hakuryuu realizing how much he fucked up .


----------



## Reyes (Sep 2, 2015)

Roman said:


> Ohtaka made the right decision with Kouen, and his surrender was also very much in character. Fighting Sinbad and Hakuryuu would've been out of character since he places the wellbeing of his country's people before anything else. Prolonguing the battle would've killed more people than he would've liked. *Instead we get more exposition on his motivations and somewhat of a resolution between him and Sasuke 2.0, which is rather nice tbh*.




*Spoiler*: __ 



True, this is sort of what I wanted out of this arc, hopefully we do get to see how it affects Sasuke because right now he's just like confused or just upset at what he's saying rather than changing or reflecting on it.

I rather Hakuryuu change before Kouen possible death, rather than after.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 2, 2015)

Thanks for stalk me, 4chan people, seems that Ive getting popular among u .

About Hakuryuu


*Spoiler*: __ 



If the changes it would be seeing when Gyouken returns and takes over Hakuei, he will realize how Kouen views were right.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 2, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Has Kouha won a fight that wasnt battling jabronies/bandits?
> 
> Hakuei would be the perfect body for Gyouken/Arba, then we get Rescue Hakuei Arc with Hakuryuu realizing how much he fucked up .



Nope, hell a lot of people in this series, really haven't had a proper fight in a while.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hakuei would have to die for Gyouken possession to work on her. So for her to be Arba to save Kouen, she would most likely to have killed herself then. Maybe out of guilty after hearing the news of her cousins sentencing for that to happen.


----------



## osricpearl (Sep 2, 2015)

I didn't like how it was handled. Even without a fight, there was no real resolution with the war that we saw. It was sloppy and anti-climactic.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 2, 2015)

Reyes said:


> Nope, hell a lot of people in this series, really haven't had a proper fight in a while.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Or Ohtaka will go Nakaba mode and make Gyouken take over ability being like NNTs Fraundrin?

Takes over Hakuei body but she doesnt get to kill her because he has strong will power...


----------



## Reyes (Sep 2, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



In the end I just want Koeun and Hakuryuu to have the biggest WTF faces out of the bunch.

I can already think of a edit to give to the Kouen panel if this happens.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Sep 2, 2015)

osricpearl said:


> I didn't like how it was handled. Even without a fight, there was no real resolution with the war that we saw. It was sloppy and anti-climactic.



Yeah, I agree, a scuffle would have been very appreciated at the very least.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 2, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 





Hakuryuu reaction would be more priceless than Kouen because:

The man that he killed will return.

His Magi will leave him because he isnt like him anymore(Remember Judar said the reason he wanted to tag with Hakuryuu was because he reminds him of himself).

His Mother will return and take over Hakuei, then in an unexpected events, she shakes hands with Sinbad .


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 2, 2015)

Gilgamesh said:


> Battle shounen tards would have preferred Kouen being a retard and fighting Sinbad.
> 
> I personally really like this move from Ohtaka. It was a fresh and nice development for a battle shounen manga. But all the war felt much more natural and logical than what we usually see in a battle shounen manga(won't mention any names)
> 
> Plus seeing Gyokuen get trolled by David will be awesome.



I agree... not everything has to be a damn fight.


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 2, 2015)

Malvingt2 said:


> I agree... not everything has to be a damn fight.



we didnt have a damn fight in the damn war..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 2, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> we didnt have a damn fight in the damn war..


Ohtaka trolled us....


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Sep 2, 2015)

Malvingt2 said:


> Ohtaka trolled us....



I disagree. Right before the fighting stopped, Kouha was about to go HAM on these punks. Kouha's pretty much the only one that shined the entire war. Haku looks like the petulant child he's always been. Kougyoku (love her) was useless. Kouen didn't do ANYTHING.  No Magi were involved. Kouha's the only one who was actually fighting a war.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 2, 2015)

Do not take my comment seriously lol


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 2, 2015)

Guys just wait until Alibaba returns and curbstomps the 8 Generals(maybe 1 or 2 SSA Kings), the man is gonna have a big boost, Aladdin had 1 when he came from the other dimension .

A repeat of the Bleach SS when Ichigo fodderized the Vice-Captains.

Judar might not get a boost if he returns, but he can get 1 if he does the same strength training Aladdin did in Magnostad.


----------



## $Kakashi$ (Sep 2, 2015)

>Kouen telling Hakuryuu he's being a little shit.


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 2, 2015)

afrosheen6565 said:


> I disagree. Right before the fighting stopped, Kouha was about to go HAM on these punks. *Kouha's pretty much the only one that shined the entire war*. Haku looks like the petulant child he's always been. Kougyoku (love her) was useless. Kouen didn't do ANYTHING.  No Magi were involved. Kouha's the only one who was actually fighting a war.



other that his fighting spirit, he didnt do anything either..

ok, firing a few holes around Hakuryuus army, taking down a few soldiers and clashing with the generals once before passing through.. wouldnt say he was shining though.



LordPerucho said:


> Guys just wait until Alibaba returns and curbstomps the 8 Generals(maybe 1 or 2 SSA Kings), the man is gonna have a big boost, Aladdin had 1 when he came from the other dimension .
> 
> A repeat of the Bleach SS when Ichigo fodderized the Vice-Captains.



do you always have to take inspiration from bad shounen?


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 2, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> other that his fighting spirit, he didnt do anything either..
> 
> ok, firing a few holes around Hakuryuus army, taking down a few soldiers and clashing with the generals once before passing through.. wouldnt say he was shining though.
> 
> ...



NNT isnt bad  (well Harbour san and u dont like some of the stuff that has been lately in the manga ).


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 2, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> NNT isnt bad  (well Harbour san and u dont like some of the stuff that has been lately in the manga ).



NNT can be mildly entertaining for a shounen, but its writing is far from celestial..but I was referring to Bleach and Naruto mostly.

anyway, only fodders should get fodderized (and even them is rarely since its a cheap writing device), and the generals (as much as Sinbads bitches they are) arent supposed to be that.. there are Aladdins, Alibabas and Morgs teacher among them.. they should fight opponents in their league.

besides fodderizing household users is no big feat for a MV user, these dudes cant even fly (except Yamu), Alibaba could just carpet bomb them.. and the alliance kings getting fodderized would make the SSA look like a joke.


----------



## Harbour (Sep 2, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 





LordPerucho said:


> NNT isnt bad  (well Harbour san and u dont like some of the stuff that has been lately in the manga ).



Im pretty sure not only two of us, but more people even among the core readers. They just give it some indulgence because of memories they have about the good first arc.

Dont want to flood here more.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 2, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> NNT can be mildly entertaining for a shounen, but its writing is far from celestial..but I was referring to Bleach and Naruto mostly.
> 
> anyway, only fodders should get fodderized (and even them is rarely since its a cheap writing device), and the generals (as much as Sinbads bitches they are) arent supposed to be that.. there are Aladdins, Alibabas and Morgs teacher among them.. they should fight opponents in their league.
> 
> besides fodderizing household users is no big feat for a MV user, these dudes cant even fly (except Yamu), Alibaba could just carpet bomb them.. and the alliance kings getting fodderized would make the SSA look like a joke.



Remember  when Alibaba returned to Magnostadd, A top tier was used to hype him(Muu), even if he was running out of Magoi.

I can see a SSA King being used to hype Sage Alibaba..


----------



## Gunners (Sep 2, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 2, 2015)

Harbour said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The fan reaction was the same with Magi after the Magnostadt War ended, thing s were worse during the Alma Toran arc.

NNT still hasnt reached AT level of disappointment.


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 2, 2015)

/off topic/ NNT doesnt really try to tell a story, its a bunch of random development, the plot is going all over the place.

I dont think the mangaka could do anything for the rapid fans to get disappointed until it has the "cool stuff"= fights, super badass heroes, fanservice. now as a new addition we have the powerlevelz.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Sep 2, 2015)

Would the anime help make the war a bit better?


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 2, 2015)

Palm Siberia said:


> Would the anime help make the war a bit better?



I dont remember if the magi anime ever made anything better..


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 2, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> /off topic/ NNT doesnt really try to tell a story, its a bunch of random development, the plot is going all over the place.
> 
> I dont think the mangaka could do anything for the rapid fans to get disappointed until it has the "cool stuff"= fights, super badass heroes, fanservice. now as a new addition we have the powerlevelz.



If Magi had the level of fights NNT has or at least being as good as Hakuryuu/Alibaba then the series would be better IMO.





Kell?gem said:


> I dont remember if the magi anime ever made anything better..



One thing I remember from the anime is this atrocity.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 3, 2015)

279 Chinese scans

Chinese scans 

Thanks to MH.

Chapter Summary with more details


*Spoiler*: __ 



-Kouen questions Gyokuens death, he wonder,why did Gyokuen showed them into dungeons in the first place? He goes on to say that to Gyokuen, the number of MVs user out there wouldnt put her in any sort of risk, Kouen has consulted his magician before and they realise that she can control black rukh which implies that she is capable of utilizing EM without any real limits which was something that no MV user should be able to fight at all. With an enemy that have both knowledge and power, war against her is impossible which is why he studied the old torran language of the old world so that he could possibly one day......take revenge(note, this part wasnt specifically stated by anyone)

-Kouen says that Gyokuen was thoughts and that she was not bound by any physical body but Hakuryuu states that her rukh literally exploded, if those were the thoughts, then she is truly dead and there has not been any movement from the organization either. Kouen then says that he really did killed Gyokuen and he honestly thought that he didnt had it in him and believed that the only person capable of taking revenge against Gyokuen was him but he believed that that was his wishful thinking and that he envy him and it pains him that he lost to Hakuryuu

-Kouen request him to spare his brother and those that followed him and hope that he can work with them for Kou empire, he say that as his incapable brother, he ask him this last request

-Aladdin comes in and ask him to spare Kouen as killing all his siblings will make him all alone, he also asked what is it that he wants to do and he believe Hakuryuu is a special KV, he was the one that changed his view on depravity and he has lost both Judar and revenge and ask if Hakuryuu can think what he wants to do in the future after losing Judar and his revenge, Aladdin ask him to show him this future as Hakuryuu stated before that people should live the way they have decided and once again, he ask him to show him that

Just one interesting note, everytime Hakuryuu goes into rape face mode, Judar was mentioned


----------



## Harbour (Sep 3, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Fuck, that creepy face of Gyokuen always makes me shiver. So disgusting. She looks like a fly or bug.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 3, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So Kouen really was _that_ afraid of Arba. I can hardly blame him, she was an impossibly strong enemy if she had her magic at her disposal and it was only with Alma Torran style magic techniques that Judar and Hakuryuu stood a remote chance against her. Even then, I expect her back in the future.

Aladdin is being amusing right now. I'm curious about how his relationship with Hakuryuu continues from here.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 3, 2015)

Fixed it.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I feel Ohtaka is swerving us with Kouen saying she is really dead.

The only way to defeat her is to use AT techniques, but once she returns I bet AT techniques wont be as effective as before 

Kouen saying he wanted to revenge on her makes sense, remember the chapter when Gyouken is named Emperor, and Kouen moved away when she hugged him?


----------



## Harbour (Sep 3, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Im really bothered with that weird mother's kiss Gyokuen gave to Hakuryuu. Wouldnt be surprised if she hide herself somewhere in his body and waiting for glorious release from it. Maybe even now she corrupts him mentally from inside to take over him someday.


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 3, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



if gyokuen is that much of a powerhouse kouen thinks she was, there is no way she is dead.. otherwise it would make it look like kouen was a fool.

if ithnan can put his consciousness into someone while maintaining a physical body, so can gyokuen.

but all the hype from kouen makes me think there is a chance she is going to be FV not david.


----------



## $Kakashi$ (Sep 3, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Has anyone read the sinbad spinoff (still ongoing)? Is it any good?


----------



## Reyes (Sep 3, 2015)

Here's a trans of the first 6 pages: 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't know if the info Perchuo posted is right then.

I don't see Kouen sating that Gyouekn must be dead and other trans I got from spoilers give me the impression he's frustrated that Hakuryuu beat him to the punch.


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Sep 3, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> /off topic/ NNT doesnt really try to tell a story, its a bunch of random development, the plot is going all over the place.
> 
> I dont think the mangaka could do anything for the rapid fans to get disappointed until it has the "cool stuff"= fights, super badass heroes, fanservice. now as a new addition we have the powerlevelz.



The two manga are very different. In all honesty, I avoided both series for a long time because I had mixed feelings about the art, but I favor Magi by a wide margin now because of the depth of the world-building and the (slow to progress, but imminently interesting) story. NNT just isn't my style =\


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 3, 2015)

Reyes said:


> Here's a trans of the first 6 pages:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That guy said his japanese isnt perfect .

The MH guy was the one that was translated the previous chapter IIRC.


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 3, 2015)

Reyes said:


> Here's a trans of the first 6 pages:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I guess the art confirms it... I doubt there would be a panel with menacing Gyokuen looking down on everything with ominous grin if Kouen was just like "oh, so she died..shit, I wanted to kill her myself".


----------



## Reyes (Sep 3, 2015)

Man I want 279 to be trans before spoilers for 280 come out, but I don't think we are going to get that.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 3, 2015)

I hope we get it by Sunday.

What are ur thoughts about this War so far? I cant believe some people think it was worse than Alma Toran .


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 3, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> I hope we get it by Sunday.
> 
> What are ur thoughts about this War so far? I cant believe some people think it was worse than Alma Toran .



there was a lot of character development as well as world building, revelations and action in AT.. this war only had revelations, a couple of predictable ones at that... and a bit character development for Kouen and Hakuryuu in the last chapters.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 3, 2015)

In other words, it was a setup arc, like Ohtaka saving the big thing for when Alibaba and Judar arrive in time to rescue Kouen.

Rescue Arcs for the most parts are very good.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 3, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> I hope we get it by Sunday.
> 
> What are ur thoughts about this War so far? I cant believe some people think it was worse than Alma Toran .



I can't really say, I skipped AT. This was the first arc I read week to week.

It's a bad arc imo, it seems like all the build up all that stuff that happened before and to set up to this war made this bigger than what it turned out to be. The fact that this big war may just be all a set up for something else is a disappointing, why can't it just be big on itself or at least bigger. This should be it's a fucking war, and I'm not just talking about battles

The major revelations for the most part were predictable. A war about the king of this empire just sort of felt rush. If Kouen was always going to surrender, let's see it, but to skip it leaves a sour taste in my mouth.

This arc should have been about the Kou family, them having small or big moments or development. Outside of Kouen, no one really got any. And even then it's only like 1.5 chapters because Aladdin comes in and try's to talk to Hakuryuu, but guess what that doesn't work, so why waste that much screen time on it.

Weather this arc can be somewhat salvage is dependent on what happens in the next chapter, but really I don't think there's anything she can do to really make me think this arc was better in the end.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 3, 2015)

The biggest issue is what happened in those 6 days?

What is Reim reaction about the War? Didnt Titus say at some point he would help him?

I agree about this arc shouldve been focused on the Siblings, It couldve elevated both Kouha and Kougyoku to Main Cast status with Aladdin and Alibaba out of the picture.

The ending of the arc has be something unexpected and mind blowing, it would make up the War being too short and one sided.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 3, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> The biggest issue is what happened in those 6 days?
> 
> What is Reim reaction about the War? Didnt Titus say at some point he would help him?
> 
> ...



I think Titius said he would do what he could to make sure a war (a world war mind you) won't happen. Muu sees it like it's an unavoidable thing and that Reim picking a side will cause it.


That should have been what happen. Aside from Hakuryuu and  a little bit of Kougyoku we really don't see the other family members do much or spent a lot of time with them. This could have been moments to see them shine and it sucks that wasn't the case.



*Spoiler*: __ 



I can't help but think a small time skip will happen. Most of the time people aren't executed right after they are sentenced, more time normally past between then and the execution. It makes me think maybe Alibaba and Judar cross over back on there side, hears this news and then plans a sort of saving plan and maybe with Reim. Kou was behind Kouen being emperor maybe we will see them revolting and citizens trying to save him. Although this depends on where he's executed at the end of the day.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 3, 2015)

Like make Hakuei relevant again instead of being a jobber/damsel in distress .



For me, this page kinda teases where will Kouen go if he gets rescued by Judar and Alibaba.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The Trio, Kou Siblings,Reim Finalists train in the DC in order to face the SSA and the returning Gyouken.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 3, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Like make Hakuei relevant again instead of being a jobber/damsel in distress .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She's doomed to be relevant unless Gyouken takes her over and the others try to figure out a way to save her. Although that's more plot relevance rather then her as a character being important. 

Can you explain in fuhrer details why you think that?


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 3, 2015)

I dont think we are going to get any more training arcs at this point... a world war is not really the appropriate time for that. I think training was only needed so the mcs could get their basics, at this point they just come up with new techniques on the spot, or like they always knew them, like Alibabas EM, Aladdins hax..etc.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 4, 2015)

Reyes said:


> She's doomed to be relevant unless Gyouken takes her over and the others* try to figure out a way to save her. *Although that's more plot relevance rather then her as a character being important.
> 
> Can you explain in fuhrer details why you think that?



Solomon Wisdom EM version .


*Spoiler*: __ 



DC might be the only place where the MCs, Kou Siblings would isolate from the real world, Sinbad might think Reim would be the only place where the Kou Siblings would hide only to realize they arent there .







Kell?gem said:


> I dont think we are going to get any more training arcs at this point... a world war is not really the appropriate time for that. I think training was only needed so the mcs could get their basics, at this point they just come up with new techniques on the spot, or like they always knew them, like Alibabas EM, Aladdins hax..etc.



But then how is Aladdin supposed to surpass Solomon? He pretty much admitted he is beneath him when he fought Judar.


----------



## Shukumei (Sep 4, 2015)

Is Koumei confirmed dead?


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 4, 2015)

Shukumei said:


> Is Koumei confirmed dead?



nope, if anything 
*Spoiler*: __ 



he is confirmed alive and going to be exiled.. 






> But then how is Aladdin supposed to surpass Solomon? He pretty much admitted he is beneath him when he fought Judar.



it was before he used the anti gravitation push whatever... at this point I dont remember what magic Solomon used Aladdin cant, since that was like his trump card against David.

Aladdin needs to polish his shit, but he has access to pretty much all of Solomons repertoire already... space bending included.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 4, 2015)

Yeah, he just needs to master all of Solomon techniques, as Reyes said, a mini timeskip would make sense after this arc.

Anti Gravitation push, for the looks of it he can only use it once because he was very worn-out after he defeated Judar.


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 4, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Yeah, he just needs to master all of Solomon techniques, as Reyes said, a mini timeskip would make sense after this arc.
> 
> Anti Gravitation push, for the looks of it he can only use it once because he was very worn-out after he defeated Judar.



pushing Sinbad into the space once would be enough 

I dont expect him to deal with all of Sinbads minions and Gyokuen himself in a short time.

time-skip could happen, but with all the recent events, I dont see it likely, maybe only a very short one.. they cant afford to go training for months/years and leave everything behind to Sinbad, especially if Gyokuen is alive as well. the world is on a verge of some big cataclysm.

and off-screen training is enough, no need to dedicate an arc for it now.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 4, 2015)

Sage Alibaba will teach Aladdin.


----------



## santanico (Sep 4, 2015)

I do want to see them fight against Sinbad


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 4, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> pushing Sinbad into the space once would be enough
> 
> I dont expect him to deal with all of Sinbads minions and Gyokuen himself in a short time.
> 
> ...



A mini timeskip would also be useful for the likes of Nerva to have finally learned using Djinn equip(offscreen), I still wonder how on Earth he is a MV user when it looks like he isnt a fighter?

Is he the Mr Satan of the Series or what?


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 4, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> A mini timeskip would also be useful for the likes of Nerva to have finally learned using Djinn equip(offscreen), I still wonder how on Earth he is a MV user when it looks like he isnt a fighter?
> 
> Is he the Mr Satan of the Series or what?



are you really interested to see him fight?

probably got his MV with help of others, and his djinn must have very low standards, maybe s/he doesnt give a shit.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 4, 2015)

Not that im interested in him, but more what his Djinns abilities are and when are gonna learn about his relative also known as the Reim Emperor?

Ohtaka sure foreshadowed Kouen being a "good" guy arcs ago.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 5, 2015)

Latest Sinbad chapter is out.

Slight chance we get 279 translated tomorrow


----------



## Harbour (Sep 5, 2015)

I want 280 spoilers. The chapters released in the same magazine as NNT and FT. Why there are no ass to post the spoilers for Magi(


----------



## Reyes (Sep 5, 2015)

Harbour said:


> I want 280 spoilers. The chapters released in the same magazine as NNT and FT. Why there are no ass to post the spoilers for Magi(



Honestly I don't want spoilers, the last thing we need is a swerve like from chapter 278.

So hopefully the raws come out soon on Sunday night or Monday mourning. 



Another trans of chapter 279


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 5, 2015)

Reyes said:


> Honestly I don't want spoilers, the last thing we need is a swerve like from chapter 278.
> 
> So hopefully the raws come out soon on Sunday night or Monday mourning.
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



Confirms Gyouken will be back, whatever is remaining of Al Tharmen will bring her back or she will come out of Hakuryuus body?

Kouen during the whole conversation has been 50% sarcastic, 50% serious.

Why is Hakuryuu using dono on Aladdin? Thats...awkward..


----------



## Reyes (Sep 5, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



She will just pop out of Hakuryuu mouth. Like King Piccolo giving birth to Piccolo. 

Don't know, then again I think there's been weird stuff with people calling each other in the series. Aladdin calls most older males uncle.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 5, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 





I would expect some like "Hello, Hakuryuu my dear son", "Did u miss me?".

Hakuryuu dislikes Aladdin for believing in Alibabas "hypocricy", and killing Judar, its weird that he still uses dono.

Asking for the 2342423042th time, How is Koumei alive? Or Will become a cripple? That would not kill Takeruhikos hype.

Being a cripple is worse than death.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 5, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Takeruhiko was just hyping his aiming skills more than he should, he does come across a bit full of himself or just super confident.

That or Kouen got over there to heal him.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 6, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Or Koumei got to use his MV to get rid of the wound similar to what the fake spoilers said .

Hopefully Ohtaka gives a good reason how he survived without making it look like an asspull.

My predictions for 280:

During Kouens execution:

Hakuryuu: Any last words, Kouen?

Koen:.... Long live the King.

And Before Hakuryuu is about to chop his head off, Mother Dragon along with Judar and Alibaba show up and thats how chapter ends.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 6, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Biggest swerve ending: Alibaba and Judar do come down and you think Alibaba will stop Hakuryuu.

But he then in turns cuts off Kouen head himself.


----------



## Harbour (Sep 6, 2015)

I dont care if it it looks bad or cheap, but i want the scene with Alibaba and Judar coming to the rescue, some advisor screaming to Hakuryuu: "Execute him faster, my Emperor, while you can!"
Hakuryuu looks desperated. He swings his sword, and Kouen stops the blade with own arms. He then smiles cocky saying: "Change of plans".

Something in this style:


He frees himself, his metal vessels coming and push Hakuryuu back. They free Ren siblings, jump onto the dragon, and then fly away.


But im pretty sure now that Kouen will be executed, probably even in narration style, without the showcase of execution. In the 279 he focused too much hinting on Gyokuen's masterplan, and make every reader sure the bitch will return. It looks like author find his role done. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Fuck her if so. I will wait for 280 spoiler before jumping on the gun, but i feel she made bad job in portraying Kouen as evil scary villain who killed million people with own hands. In 279 she make Kouen apologize too much, and make everything looks "Hey, The Good Guys won! Celebrate it readers!!! Loosers will be judged!". Except she simply failed to portray Kouen as the villain, who need to apologize. So i just dont feel myself on the side of Winners because of that, and dont understand why i should celebrate. But lets wait for 280 chapter before.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 7, 2015)

If spoilers are true: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Fuck this.

Will wait to see if they are confirmed and somewhat proper trans, but for now fuck this.


----------



## Harbour (Sep 7, 2015)

Dropped Magi.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 7, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Some are saying the death seems a bit stage now and Toto apparently says something like this was just for the SSA.

Also Hakuryuu and Kouen have a final talk the day before but we don't see? (don't know if this part is true, if so it adds further suspension.)

The fact there doesn't appear to be some final big moment Kouen, no moment with him and his brothers or Hakuei, no moments shown when he surrendered, Aladdin doesn't try and intervene makes me think this might be a fakeout...hopefully.

Because if not...what a fucking way to end this arc...


----------



## Harbour (Sep 7, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



-Hate brother who in fact didnt answer for the death of Haku-family.
-Wanted to take the throne while the brother rules good and wisely.
-Destabilized the conditions of the native country.
-Welcome the enemy's army in the native country.
-Killed the brother.
-Became the enemy's puppet.
-Gave the native country to the hands of enemy's ruler.
-Tried to commit suicide.

Hakuryuu, one of the most pathetic scums in the history of shounens. The only one who can be compared with him is Obito, but in Obito's case its author's lameness in character development, while here author purposefully molded the hysterical, stupid and pathetic rag.

You can argue, you can tell that he has the right to take the throne, but lets look at the things realistically and cynically - Kouen show himself good ruler, while Hakuryuu show blindness and led the country to hands of SSA. Kouen cares about his people, Hakuryuu doesnt care about his people. Simple facts.


----------



## Rai (Sep 7, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kouen beheaded? 

GG.


----------



## santanico (Sep 7, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



so it looks like a long awaited reunion between Haku and Mor?


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Sep 7, 2015)

Ugh.

/10char

Edit:

*Spoiler*: __ 



You know, I actually wouldn't have a problem with this if this were a seinen manga, because then the author might have the latitude to do what needs to be done: kill Hakuryu where he stands. Is it a coincidence that he's lost basically all his limbs a la Darth Vader? This is basically the equivalent of Anakin killing the younglings. Any sort of "redemption" at this point can only come at the cost of his life. He's passed the rubicon, there is no turning back. And most importantly he's denied us the Kouen vs. Sinbad fight we all deserve. 

So, to me, it's alright that Kouen didn't get the treatment that major supporting characters get before they die...it's more realistic that way. It's okay that our MC has wimped out and decided to be an onlooker as innocent (relative) people are killed, even though he would never have allowed something like that a few years prior. That's fine in the name of realism. But then let's stick with real human responses to Haku's actions. Namely, someone, ANYONE, has to get PISSED at this guy for all he's done. People get depressed all the time and their friends or whatever naturally sympathize with them....but they don't continue mindlessly sympathizing with them after those depressed friends sate their despair by committing mass murder.

So what I'm saying, if I'm saying anything at all, is that if Morg says anything along the lines of " you know, I realized somewhere along the line that I was just grateful to Alibaba but I really loved you the entire time" or "you're still a precious friend to me" or "you were the coolest guy" I'm throwing this manga into the inferno. Anything short of killing this madman makes our MCs complicit in his actions.


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 7, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



fuck... cant believe it happened.

I guess you can take it like sacrificing shounenistic badass fight and a character for the sake of realistic story, but man, Im disappointed..

Kouen has much more potential for anything than this. couldnt he at least fight someone BEFORE this whole self-sacrificial shit hit the fan?

I guess thats the end for this arc, huh?

really, fuck Hakuryuu at this point.. I used to like the guy, but he went too far.


----------



## Harbour (Sep 7, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



the worse it will be if ohtaka will try to redeem hakuryuu throught morgianne. like "oh, readers, hakuryuu just avenged own family, he make the right choices".


----------



## Rai (Sep 7, 2015)

Fuck spoilers.

Kouen vs Sinbad won't happen.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 7, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



The only way that can happen is something with that panel where Kouen is healing his limbs. Something about his smirk at the end puts me off. Maybe he's like Orochimaru now and hiding a piece of him in his limns to later pop out of.

Like for him to die like this is just UGH to me.

I'm not even mad, I feel empty. Like really did this happen......


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 7, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



dont kid yourself.. you are at the denial stage, but better accept it for the healing process. Kouen is dead.

besides, it would be even worse writing if Kouen would pull off an Orochimaru.. maybe Gyokuen. 

he should rest in piece.. my only hope is some flashback with him kicking ass.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 7, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



That smirk might mean Gyouken is gonna come out of Kouens corpse?

281, I expect someone showing up during Mor/Hakuryuus conversation.

Choices are:

a) Aladdin, to chat with Hakuryuu again.

b) Hakuei, double teaming with Morg to attempt to make Hakuryuu a good guy again.

C) Masrud, to restrain Morg because she wasnt supposed to be in the palace?

d) Alibaba and Judar, they show up to see Hakuryuu and Morg kissing, Alibaba commits sepukku .

e) Nanaumi, since the SSA KV were witnessing Kouen execution, what if they ordered her to being with Hakuryuu as bodyguard? And she gets to interefere to set up their probable encounter with Morg for EOS?


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Sep 7, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Ugh, don't remind me. I don't think I can endure a forced MorgxHaku romance. I might gouge my eyes out. Kouen was too boss for this manga any


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 7, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



lets remember the good stuff:

Chapter 63
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed


he was too much of a badass for this manga to handle


----------



## Reyes (Sep 7, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I was mainly bring it up as a possibility then really thinking that's the case. Although there's a small part of me wondering if he really is in fact dead.

Everything seems rushed about this ending, really shitty ending.

Also if people didn't think Sinbad was a douche before, I don't know how you can't now.


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 7, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hakuei is going to feel like shit now..

whats going to happen with her if Hakuryuu dies as well?

also Kougyoku must despise her ass now...

so many people got screwed over by kouens execution.

meanwhile Sinbad is having a party at Sindria. his bitches are all like "wow, sinbad, you are so cool! you didnt even get to fight!"
and he is like: "yeah I know, I know. I would have totally kicked his ass though.. now who wants to suck my cock?"


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 7, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Im glad the old Generals are dead, good riddance, they were a waste of time after Hakuryuu fodderized them.

Once we go back with the Kou Siblings we might get a small flashback what happened toward the end of the War.

Hakuryuu might get a powerup, since he will probably fight Sinbad at some point with Kouens MVs(sounds cheap and lazy but he needs some credibility back).


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 7, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



no way.. so Hakuryuu would have 5 MV and Alibaba 1? and why would the djinns help the killer of their previous owner? not just they should hold a grudge against Hakuryuu, but his ideals are nothing like Kouens (he doesnt have any more ideals in the first place)

also Hakuryuu needs no credibility back as far as power is concerned, he won his last 2 fights (against Alibaba and Gyokuen).. in this war he was supporting a whole army, so he didnt lost because he was weak.

if someone, Alibaba should get them.

btw, interesting it looked like Yamato has a son and he was present during the execution.. or maybe just a little brother.


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Sep 7, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



See, that's just the thing. He doesn't. He needs to die like yesterday. Nobody can trust that guy. I will give Ohtaka so so SO much credit, if she kills this guy off. Yes, it can be emotional and everything, but he needs to be killed ---or better yet, STRIPPED of his metal vessels. I've said it before. His MVs are Game-Breaking. Additionally, Kouen's MVs won't cooperate with him and he doesn't have Judar there to subjugate them


----------



## Reyes (Sep 7, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I really hope that if Hakuryuu trys to get Koeun siblings on his side I really hope they are just like "No fuck you, I hope you die." 

I wonder what happens to Kouen Household vessels, will they just go back to normal. 

Like seriously no final moments with Kouen and his other siblings. Just fucking Hakuryuu pisses me off. 

It pains me Morg, Alibaba and Aladdin won't be mad at him or just forgive him.

The only moments he should be redeemed and people forgive him is with his death.







LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I was really hoping if Kouen was going to die, we might have seen the moments before his surrender, but nope. 

No Kouen siblings should have his vessels.


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Sep 7, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Repped for truth.


----------



## Harbour (Sep 7, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I was pissed off to not see the reaction of his siblings. Like seriously wtf. What Koumei, Kouha and Bitchkuei think about it?
Also, what about the people who was on his side all that time. Someone could have throw couple spears to Hakuryuu for fun or backstab him.
Realistically that execution should have create the whirlwind of bitching among the armies and peasants. Kouen wasn't bad ruler who treat people like shit. In fact, it was Hakuryuu who started the civil war and brainwash many people. And Hakuryuu in fact is nothing as emperor. People should be pissed off not less than some of us. 
If everyone will be okay id call this shitty writing in favor of Hakuryuu.


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 7, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



maybe, Hakuei could have Phenex, Kougyoku Agares and Kouha Astaroth. but I think Astaroth should go to Alibaba, it would totally fit his Amon.. and then use that double EM he used with Kouen against the black djinn orb to defeat someone like Sinbad. remember, Astaroths flames remain until the user orders them to disappear, so he can fire it, than change to Amon, and Astaroths flames would remain and power up his Amon EM.


----------



## Luciana (Sep 7, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 




It does feel rushed. It lacked drama, tbh. The reactions of the siblings (I see no reason why the two girls wouldn't be present, since they were "pardoned"), the people who supported Kouen...fucking something. 
Or rather, the drama was misplaced. All focused on Hak rather than Kouen. 
Fuck's sake. Aladdin is like . Sure, he might not be able to do something due to how the scenario played out, but hell some reaction should have been there.


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Sep 7, 2015)

Luciana said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



"I just want you to know that you were the coolest guy to me". It's coming. Prepare yourself.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 7, 2015)

Luciana said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



That reminds me, Kougyoku is saved due to her fighting the rebels....she was fucking brainwashed

I feel so bad for her, when she realize all this she going to kill herself or go berserk and try to kill Hakuryuu. She was pardon because her former crush brainwashed her into helping stop her brothers and she couldn't do anything to stop it.

Yeah the fact we see no one aside from Hakuryuu sort of mourn him in this chapter sucks. I hate Kouen death is being used to possible send Hakuryuu on the right path.

This is such a mean spirited and rushed way to kill off a big character.

I really hope he's somehow not dead because this is so unsatisfying. He even just heals Hakuryuu limbs and seemingly takes his rotten limbs or something and he just dies...no big final moment.


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 7, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



doubt it.. she still has all her other brothers and Alibaba (ok, she is unaware of it yet), and I was expecting Morg to be devastated when they thought Alibaba is going to die, yet mangaka just skipped it.

its much worse for Hakuei, as Kouen died because of her, and not sure the rens are ever going to forgive her. now all she has is an insane brother.

the whole arc was one big suspense and no climax.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 7, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



Its gonna be awkward if Hakuryuu ask the Siblings to help them and somehow get to agree to fight with him. 








Harbour said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 





I expect Hakuei being Zephard like Kougyoku.

How can u expect someone to attack Hakuryuu when the SSA KV were in the crowd witnessing Kouens execution?








afrosheen6565 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> "I just want you to know that you were the coolest guy to me". It's coming. Prepare yourself.




*Spoiler*: __ 



That will be returning Alibaba after Hakuryuu dies .






Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Plot-twist: She falls into depravity .

I love how no one cares for Kouha reaction, the poor guy is probably blaming himself for being "weak" .







Kell?gem said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Prefered her brother over the man that loves her.


Women....


----------



## Reyes (Sep 7, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



It's gonna happen, if he gets redeemed.

Plot-Twist: It was'nt Arbahakuei we should be worrying about, but Arbagyoku 

Fixed for accuracy. 

WE SHOULD HAVE SAW HER THIS CHAPTER 

Or hell anyone react to his death


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 7, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> How can u expect someone to attack Hakuryuu when the SSA KV were in the crowd witnessing Kouens execution?




*Spoiler*: __ 



actually its just the KV relatives, like that constantly smiling bitch from feminist kingdom and someone looks like the brother of pharaoh KV guy, and Yamatos son or little brother. pretty sure the KV were not there or at least they would have been shown...neither was Sinbad probably.






> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



was it ever confirmed they are lovers?

anyway, probably she was hoping Hakuryuu would spare him, she wasnt aware how low he has fallen.


----------



## Harbour (Sep 7, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I wonder how Kouen reacted on Hakuei's betrayal. Or he did even know about that.
Everything looks rushed. That makes me be sure Kouen is really dead. Mangaka simply doesnt give a darn about him to give proper farewell. 
In fact there is the only tragic guy is him. Likeable, honest, honorable, and betrayed by the bunch of scum.



> How can u expect someone to attack Hakuryuu when the SSA KV were in the crowd witnessing Kouens execution?


Come on, i see the only version with the crowd totally consisting of Hakuryuu's people beliveable. In other case its not so hard for dozen people hide among the crowd and make the fast attempt to kill the fucker. And few vessels of SSA wont be able to do something adequate to stop them immediately.
In fact, given i spoke about the common unsatisfaction with the acts of Hakuryuu, there supposed to be not the dozens of people who want to avenge or stop the execution, but hundreds.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 7, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



No, but it was always implied they were very close you had to wonder. To the point it annoyed Kougyoku and Hakuryuu.

Link removed





Even the character book mention they have a good vibe relationship (refers they deeply know each other and understand each other).

Hell she's the only princess Kouen didn't try and marry off.

Hopefully they will confirm later if they were lovers and we see Hakuei reaction to all this. Or if Kouen is somehow alive make them lovers and be happy


----------



## Reyes (Sep 7, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Are we suppose to feel sorry for Hakuryuu at this point. 

Because he was understandable at first, you can see his point, but he's taken this shit to far.

Now he's the king of a country he doesn't care for, he doesn't want to be king and now he's a SSA bitch all for his revenge....fuck him.

He's worst than Sasuke, at least he didn't fuck over a country, kill thousands of people all for the sake of his revenge.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 7, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



For a reason Ohtaka covered his face, but he is from Kina since u could see the horns on his head.

But didnt she notice Hakuryuu was starting to lose his mind around the time Gyouken became Emperor?

If she hasnt realized Hakuryuu is a nutcase until now, then Hakuei is probably the dumbest woman in the Magiverse.








Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 





I hope we get couple of panels of the Siblings reaction next chapter.

There might be fight inside the palace.

Hakuei being Gyouken new body would make more sense from a story point.

Hakuryuu doesnt want to be part of Sinbads word, and then cherry of the cake would be losing what is remaining of his family in Hakuei.


----------



## Harbour (Sep 7, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



For me his fall was obvious here:
Link removed

In the shounens the guy who think like Ryuu always a villain.


----------



## santanico (Sep 7, 2015)

Hakuryuu can't be redeemed, at least not in my eyes.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 7, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



She so irrelevant she didn't notice. 

But yeah help your crazy brother, not your cousins you been fighting for years. Fuck your older brothers and father dream, all for your shitty brother sake....

At least Itachi betrayal of his clan was reasonable. 

Kougyoku cuts off all the limbs he just got back. 

I want Hakuei to betray him or not help him out so bad. Because he really did just fuck the whole family up and I hate that he might bring them all back together.


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 7, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



yeah, and the eyes which look childish, thats why I assume its his son or little brother, plus he is sitting with the other relatives.

Hakuryuu could have developed all sort of ways from there, or so Hakuei could have thought... I mean he could have turned into a decent guy just wanting to rule his country, since he had his revenge.

there was a moment after he "killed" Gyokuen he didnt know himself what to do from.. maybe it was depravitys influence or Judar but he could've turn to the right direction at that point.. no one could have tell he is changing for the worse.










> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Hakuryuu doesnt want to be part of Sinbads word, and then cherry of the cake would be losing what is remaining of his family in Hakuei.



*Spoiler*: __ 




does he really care for Hakuei at all? last time he was thinking about her she was planning to kill her..Im not sure now how he feels.









Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



that would making Kouens death even more pointless..

first betray him for his brothers sake, then change of mind, betray Hakuryuu as well? she should stick to her sisterly love now, no matter how unreasonable it is.. or at least until Hakuryuu try to do something like killing her...or hell, even after that, it would show he cares for Hakuryuu more than anyone including herself.

now even Hakuei needs some kind of redemption even if she only do what she did out of love, still she needs to make some kind of sacrifice herself to come off clean, otherwise people would just think thats the bitch who betrayed Kouen.




jesus, all these spoiler and quote tags are driving me crazy..


----------



## Harbour (Sep 7, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I actually find the scenario with Hakuryuu's succesfull commiting of suicide godlike tier. It would be really monumental ending of the Kou's arc and would show the total meaninglessness of revenge as term, and would make Hakuryuu the really great character. I mean, not in the good sense, but great in his own path of hate and weakness, like the Gollum from the Lord of the Rings. Weak, pitiful, disgusting, but great character.

Then Sinbad simply take the throne instead of him.

Oh, that could have been the great arc ending.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 7, 2015)

Hopefully Hakuryuu gets stomped the fuck out. There are lines, which he crossed.


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 7, 2015)

Harbour said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that would be pointless in a bad way..


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hakuryuu realizing he did wrong, try to correct it and end up dying would still has the revenge is bad and make everyone suffer message across, but in a way it would be satisfying.. otoh a guy just ending up insane, killing people in the name of revenge and commit suicide is not my idea of good storytelling.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 7, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



OK maybe not betray him, just be un-involved with his life for now.

She should have some hate or resentment for him and her choice IMO.


----------



## Goud (Sep 7, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> No Sinbad vs Kouen
> Favourite Magi character dies.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 7, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I think I will take a break from Magi, I hate this ending.

Everything feels rushed and I don't care for the series at the moment.


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 7, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the same, but I used to this feeling from NnT, so I continue reading out of habit and boredom..

now that everyone is so disappointed it can only get better.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 7, 2015)

Well I only recently been reading Magi week to week, so I think I can drop it quite easily.

I don't feel the need to read it week to week out of just wanting to see the ending or I've just been reading so long obligation.

I will stop for a few months  and then see what going on and be like that's stupid or ok that happened and move on. 

Just like I've done with FT.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 7, 2015)

I might not drop manga unless I see something worse than "BECAUSE ITS ERZA", that moment might not made me drop FT, and for what has happened in Magi, I will continue reading.

I wonder if the editors are the reason why the last part of the arc has been rushed?

Because its a bit like Bleach arc when the SR fights got skipped...


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 7, 2015)

but isnt everything stupid in FT?

I need the weekly stimuli..

its a shame, we were theorizing so much about this war and the SSA involvement in the recent weeks, and in the end what Ohtaka wrote is worse than any of our theories.. she was doing so good before this arc too.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 7, 2015)

If they were, then the creator needs to be like Oda and not listen to them.

Also doesn't help I caught up to this point in Magi for this arc, only for it to end like this.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 7, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> but isnt everything stupid in FT?
> 
> I need the weekly stimuli..
> 
> its a shame, we were theorizing so much about this war and the SSA involvement in the recent weeks, and in the end what Ohtaka wrote is worse than any of our theories.. she was doing so good before this arc too.



The upcoming War vs Acnologia has gotten decent build so far.

Ohtaka has to be saving the big/important stuff for EOS or we are getting another Shaman King with important fights being offpaneled, FV being that OP he needs to be TNJ in order to defeat him.




Reyes said:


> If they were, then the creator needs to be like Oda and not listen to them.
> 
> Also doesn't help I caught up to this point in Magi for this arc, only for it to end like this.



But is he doing that lately as well? Which would explain why Dressrossa was a mess.

How ironic is that the 4chan people are getting interested in Magi again after what went down in the last 3 chapters.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 7, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Why did Kouen bothered healing up Hakuryuu, seems weird to me? 
His expressions aren't helping.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 7, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 





"I want u to live, Hakuryuu", .

All it was missing was putting his fingers on his forehead before dying 

Seriously speaking I have the feeling Hakuryuu is gonna survive, its the only explanation why Kouen gave up his limbs.

Im really looking forward to Morg/Hakuryuu conversation, it will probably be Morg convincing Hakuryuu to live do whats best for the people, and of course asking him why he killed Alibaba.

Hakuryuu better not bring up a shitty excuse like "its because he stole u from me".


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Sep 7, 2015)

Gunners said:


> Hopefully Hakuryuu gets stomped the fuck out. There are lines, which he crossed.



He's a habitual line stepper, that he is.


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Sep 7, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> I might not drop manga unless I see something worse than "BECAUSE ITS ERZA", that moment might not made me drop FT, and for what has happened in Magi, I will continue reading.
> 
> I wonder if the editors are the reason why the last part of the arc has been rushed?
> 
> Because its a bit like Bleach arc when the SR fights got skipped...



You can just do what I do and skip anything involving Erza XD

I'm going to hold off all judgment on this latest chapter till next week. I need confirmation that what we're seeing is real. If real, I'll take a break from Magi till like December then see how things have progressed.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 7, 2015)

afrosheen6565 said:


> You can just do what I do and skip anything involving Erza XD
> 
> I'm going to hold off all judgment on this latest chapter till next week. I need confirmation that what we're seeing is real. If real, I'll take a break from Magi till like December then see how things have progressed.




*Spoiler*: __ 



We got the raws, spoilers are confirmed.

Still holding on hope he's somehow alive, but that's a small hope and I won't be holding my breath.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 7, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 





One issue was the lack of reaction from the Kou Siblings about Kouen execution and also lack of reaction from Morg when Alibaba died.

We might getting the later for next chapter, I can feel it will be tons of flashback with:

Morg reaction after seeing Alibabas corpse.
Hakuryuu remembering he said he was gonna kill her for being an Alibaba follower.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Sep 8, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Has Sasuke ever gone this far for the sake of *Revenge*?


----------



## santanico (Sep 8, 2015)

fuck I hope Ali comes back and stomps on Hakuryuu's face


----------



## Reyes (Sep 8, 2015)

Palm Siberia said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Has Sasuke ever gone this far for the sake of *Revenge*?




*Spoiler*: __ 



No, Sasuke only killed Danzo and stab Karin that's it of his actions.
Sure he had intentions to do other stuff but he didn't do them.

But fuck the both of them.


----------



## Harbour (Sep 8, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



In before Kouen found Gyokuen inside Hakuryuu and decide to inject himself into Hakuryuu's body to fight Gykouen for the mind of poor bastard.


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 8, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



the point of Sasuke-like characters are to be extreme..

you cant do them with half-assed.. Sasuke was just a sorry excuse of a revenge ridden personification of hatred.. in the end he made crazy faces and spouted blood thirsty nonsense.. totally pointless despite having so much time wasted on him.

at least with Hakuryuu the mangaka is willing to go to the end.

I think if it would be only for Kouen, he could get redeemed, because despite everyone liked Kouen, lets face it, he was willing to kill Hakuryuu as well. so blaming him for executing Kouen while he was basically trying to have Hakuryuu get killed by Kouha and Kougyoku is the same. when the 2 of them was about to fire their EM at him, he was defenseless, so it was not even a battle situation anymore, and they made it clear they went for Hakuryuus head.

if there is a reason he cant be redeemed its what he did to his own army.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 8, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I agree, I may be mad that he killed Kouen but I can't be so mad because Kouen would have done the same.

It's this whole war and brainwashing so many people that I can't stand all for the sake of revenge.

There's more important shit than revenge, I understand he doesn't get that. I understand why he's like this, but that's it. I don't like him because of this, Magi for a series that deals with grey morality, I see him as black.

And if Kouen was just going to kill Hakuryuu, why would he put himself in pain in switching limbs from the looks of it. I'm so confused by that. Maybe Kouen is planning something, or this was just some magically out for him getting back his limbs which confuses me.

Unless I'm missing something Hakuryuu seemed to get along just fine with them being gone. He never really complained about him losing them or if he did, it wasn't long and in the end wasn't a big deal. Hell the when he loses his legs, he just grows plant ones and really doesn't matter in the end.


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 8, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



well, that was then, now he is probably putting some faith into Hakuryuu turning for the better, and since he is a goner anyway.. maybe at least he can entrust protecting Hakuei even if nothing else.

he was fine with the artificial limbs, but they can get him into real trouble once running out of magoi.. he would be a torso basically lol. I think everyone would prefer to have their real limbs back, and it was just to show Kouen is such a nice guy..


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 8, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 




We have never seen Phenex EM, have we?

What if the EM is being reborn from the ashes? And Kouen comes out of Hakuryuu body?

That smirk kinda gives away he might return in the future.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 8, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Don't think so.

We have seen this before with Itthan(I think that's his name), so maybe.

How weird would it be we see both Kouen and Gyouken in Hakuryuu body waiting for the right moment to emerge and fighting who goes first.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Sep 8, 2015)

Harbour said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> In before Kouen found Gyokuen inside Hakuryuu and decide to inject himself into Hakuryuu's body to fight Gykouen for the mind of poor bastard.




*Spoiler*: __ 



 Mario & Luigi: Inside Haku's Story


----------



## Harbour (Sep 8, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> despite everyone liked Kouen, lets face it, he was willing to kill Hakuryuu as well. so blaming him for executing Kouen while he was basically trying to have Hakuryuu get killed by Kouha and Kougyoku





> I agree, I may be mad that he killed Kouen but I can't be so mad because Kouen would have done the same.



When i try to measure their deaths, i get this:
1)Hakuryuu killed the skilled ruler of Kou and good guy because he unreasonably hate him.
2)Kouen klled the insane traitor who brainwashes people and ruins the empire.

So, for me Kouen can be redeemed for the killig of Hakuryuu. Hakuryuu can't, because first one has solid reasons, and the second has only own revenge.

So we have the right to be mad at Hakuryuu. He made dumb decision. I hope author won't ride his dick and will make him suffer enough for this.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 8, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 





Another why I believe Kouen might be back is because Hakuei doesnt deserve to end up being single.(Even if she screwed up but thats how older sisters defend their Oni-chans in real life, right?)

So all the Omakes and scenes of Kouen x Hakuei were just waste of time?

Thinking very carefully.

If Hakuryuu decides to quit as Kou Empire emperor? Who is gonna replace him? Thats where the returning Gyouken would fit in the puzzle!

Imagine Gyouken and Sinbad working together, Oh the mindfuck .


----------



## Reyes (Sep 8, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, it seems weird for her not to address it.

Admittedly she could deal with it after his death, but that such a waste. Why not before his death, play up the drama, make us care more about the pain she's going though, make it more tragic that Kouen is dying and she will lose him. And you can't help but feel cheap to do it later and makes this ending ever more rushed.

If Hakuryuu leaves, I wouldn't mind Hakuei taking over, hell she might then live up to what Kouen was trying to do then. And leads to the drama of possible Arba back on throne and lead to a cool repeat of the we need to stop Arba.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 8, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 





Kouen death looks very weak compared to Cassims and Mogametts, heck it mightve been worse than Dunya, Ohtaka... .

We might not even see the Siblings reaction next chapter because it will be completely focused on Morg and Hakuryuu, filled with flashbacks(We might finally see Morgs reaction after learning Alibaba died and what she was doing during the war).

The thing most of us here fear is that this might be Sasuke and Sakura Kage Submit Arc 2.0.

The best thing to make up for the rushed ending of the War, is that Hakuryuu decides to quit, and he decides to escape from Balbadd along with Morg(then followed by Aladdin, and whoever remains of Kouen HV after they helped them escape).

Hakuei being Arba 2.0, might make her relevant again.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 9, 2015)

The ending of the War has gotten mixed reaction, but I guess it has to do with not everyone liking Kouen

The disappointment I guess it has to do with the lack of fighting and this War not being completely Shounen-lite, and Ohtaka went with the HxH route.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 9, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *The ending of the War has gotten mixed reaction, but I guess it has to do with not everyone liking Kouen*
> 
> The disappointment I guess it has to do with the lack of fighting and this War not being completely Shounen-lite, and Ohtaka went with the HxH route.



Is that really the reaction by some? 

I agree with the 2nd part, it felt like this should have been more to all this in the end.

Like I know this arc consequences and impact will be affecting stuff later, but at the end of the day it still feels like not a satasifing arc in itself at the end of it which is the real disappointment. It being a set up arc and not being ended all that well and a bit rushed hurts IMO.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 9, 2015)

Reyes said:


> Is that really the reaction by some?
> 
> I agree with the 2nd part, it felt like this should have been more to all this in the end.
> 
> Like I know this arc consequences and impact will be affecting stuff later, but at the end of the day it still feels like not a satasifing arc in itself at the end of it which is the real disappointment. It being a set up arc and not being ended all that well and a bit rushed hurts IMO.



The people of 4chan enjoyed the ending of the war and what has happened afterwards.

If 4chan enjoys it, it means the manga has regained momentum .

Kouen decision of giving up was realistic(they were completely outnumbered), if he agreed in continue fighting we wouldve witnessed a big bloodbath not only in Kannan but in Balbadd as well.

Even if Aladdin decided to help Kouen, I dont him taking all of the SSA by himself(despite seeing him taking care of Reim by himself), most of the SSA KV look stronger than Muu (also judging by hype)IMO.


----------



## Keishin (Sep 9, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah it's pretty wack atm, reminds me of some of the earlier arcs that were good in the anime version though.


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 9, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> The disappointment I guess it has to do with the lack of fighting and this War not being completely Shounen-lite, and *Ohtaka went with the HxH route*.



if that means no fighting, sure, but iirc in HxH there are plenty of character development going on to make the arc endings satisfying in some aspect at least- even if the lack final fights always bothered me, and they felt anticlimatic, at least from storytelling perspective they had a point.

otoh this arc was pointless putting the last 2 chapters aside.


*Spoiler*: __ 



the characters hardly got any development, Kouen until his decision 2 chapters ago was like the same character we get to know when he was introduced.. this war was not a buildup for Kouens execution, we didnt even get to see him until recently, it was buildup for a war, and for that, it failed






LordPerucho said:


> The people of 4chan enjoyed the ending of the war and what has happened afterwards.
> 
> If 4chan enjoys it, it means the manga has regained momentum .
> 
> ...



realistic doesnt equal good storytelling. Ohtaka could have put some more forces on Kouens side so he could have fight before things going to hell, and surrender himself after that (while having plenty of character development in the fight) and 
*Spoiler*: __ 



getting executed after that.




he could have had Koumei teleport the fuck out of there to Reim, asking for help and teleporting back with Muu and the other MV guy, or the fanalis in 1 chapter... and then there would be Kouens backup. 6 KV on Kouens side plus the hosehold could have put up a fight with the SSA.

while telling a story it doesnt hurt to actually make the audience enjoy it, cause no one enjoys a story which is just realistic - there is news for that.

and while I dont know 4chan, I think they would get the kick from anything extreme. if a manga would have half of the main cast butchered in 2 chapters, even that would be popular.


----------



## Harbour (Sep 9, 2015)

For me its obvious that mangaka neither had the plans for Kouen, nor like him enough to allow plot to be pushed forward later, after proper exectution of Ren characters and war. Its pretty sad to realize that she always want him to be OP fodder for plot, cause he has much more potential than 95% of the cast.
The same about other Ren siblings. 
In fact, author downgraded all of them. We always thought Kouen and Koumei had something in their sleeves, but the reality was disappointing. All their ambitions author turned into the fart.


----------



## Luciana (Sep 9, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 




It's like Kouen's whole purpose on the manga was to restore his cousin's limbs . 

Who wants to bet Hak recovering his limbs means he wont die  It's like some kind of shitty set up, so at the end, when he becomes a good guy again and he no longer has MVs, he isn't a perma cripple


----------



## Reyes (Sep 9, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



This end my stupid want of Hakuryuu losing all his limbs till he's just a talking head like in Futurerama.


----------



## Harbour (Sep 9, 2015)

Btw, i like final Kouen's troll with Phenex, when he healed poor bastard's limbs.
He was like: "Every time you'll remember this, you will regret your actions".




Btw, Muu and Reim - its time to cover your asses. The shit will be dropped on you too.


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 9, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



if hakuryuu was a real man, he'd cut off those limbs now, like "I dont need your limbs you usurper!"

do it now, Hakuryuu before 100 years old sage cactoid Alibaba comes, and rips them off beating you to death with them.

but seriously, accepting kouens healing, then executing him is so pathetic.. does hakuryuu have no pride?


----------



## Reyes (Sep 9, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



No because he's a raging revenge driven emo fuck. 

Exactly like Sasuke.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 9, 2015)

I don't have a problem with things ending the way they did. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




What people (Kellogem) don't understand is that Kouen putting up a fight would have detracted from the overall tragedy and would have diminished Sinbad's deceit. Sometimes, showing someone's ability to handle themselves on the battlefield is not necessary; I would actually argue that it is a shallow and sophomoric form of story telling. 

At the end of the day, if Kouen was able to put up a resistance to the SSA intervention, it would not have looked so underhanded. It is the difference between killing someone who has a sword in their hand and killing them whilst they're on their sickbed. 

His surrender also showed his humility and compassion as a leader. He knew what the consequence of surrender was, but he didn't drag countless people down with him when he realised the battle would only go one way.


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 9, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



now that you say it another similarity with sasuke:

taking body parts offered willingly by their targets of revenge


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 9, 2015)

Gunners said:


> I don't have a problem with things ending the way they did.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



maybe. but I dont think Sinbads underhanded shit added so much to the story..

if kouen put up a fight, sinbad would have been a cunning scum regardless. maybe his trick would've contained a bit less weight, but he still would've won because of it, so the story loses little.

otoh what could kouen fighting back added? not just badass fights, but plenty of character development for everyone involved. it wouldn take away anything from the tragedy, in fact it could've added more to it: after kouen was struggling hard in a battle to win the war, he is forced to surrender for his people when the enemy force is overwhelming... not because he is defeated, but because he fears the safe being of his people. it would have made kouens death far more tragic but still satisfying.

instead it had no impact.. the fact we all here were kept thinking he has something up his sleeve, it cant end like this shows it.. does anyone felt the "tragedy"? everyone is complaining it had no impact, and anything but satisfying.

kouen was standing there with a bored expression, next week he is in dungeon.. yeah, the tragedy was portrayed so well.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 9, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> if that means no fighting, sure, but iirc in HxH there are plenty of character development going on to make the arc endings satisfying in some aspect at least- even if the lack final fights always bothered me, and they felt anticlimatic, at least from storytelling perspective they had a point.
> 
> otoh this arc was pointless putting the last 2 chapters aside.
> 
> ...



But the only one that couldve turned the war in favor of the Kou Empire is Titus, anybody else wouldnt have done squat.

Since they were defeated by Aladdin himself back in Magnostatt Arc, and u believe they couldve done a thing against the WHOLE SSA?

Come on.

Well, MAYBE if Hakuei didnt betray them, which was the final nail...


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 9, 2015)

> Ohtaka’s Backstage vol.279:
> 
> “The image is from the volume 27 omake that will be out next month. This time it’s centered around the brothers Kouen, Koumei and Kouha. Kouha’s mother will be making a brief appearance as well. As usual, it doesn’t take place at the same time as the current arc and I’ll be glad if you enjoy it.
> This week, we’ll be continuing with Hakuryuu and Kouen.”
> ...



Somehow I feel I just got kicked in the balls.


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 9, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> But the only one that couldve turned the war in favor of the Kou Empire is Titus, anybody else wouldnt have done squat.
> 
> Since they were defeated by Aladdin himself back in Magnostatt Arc, and u believe they couldve done a thing against the WHOLE SSA?
> 
> ...



the WHOLE SSA was 5 KV users and a bunch of household.. yeah, I think 6 KV users, the kou and reim hosehold and aladdin could have indeed turn the tide of the battle at least, if not the whole war. they could have win that battle with reim. of course, granted ohtaka doesnt want the SSA to win one shooting KV users on kous side like he did with koumei.

if you think all of reim and kou could have done squat against sinbads people, I think you are kidding yourself.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 9, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> the WHOLE SSA was 5 KV users and a bunch of household.. yeah, I think 6 KV users, the kou and reim hosehold and aladdin could have indeed turn the tide of the battle at least, if not the whole war. they could have win that battle with reim. of course, granted ohtaka doesnt want the SSA to win one shooting KV users on kous side like he did with kouen.
> 
> if you think all of reim and kou could have done squat against sinbads people, I think you are kidding yourself.




But Sinbad is worth at very least worth 3 KV users . And also u didnt include magicians(Yamuhaira), and we havent even seen what most of the SSA KVs are capable of, they are probably stronger(individually) than then Ren family excluding Kouen.

Out of Reim(excluding Titus) the only one that has real hype is old man Ignatius.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 9, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 






Kell?gem said:


> maybe. but I dont think Sinbads underhanded shit added so much to the story..



It is something that adds to the story. He's being set up as an antagonist; the actions he takes will determine what kind of antagonist he is. 

It's also worth noting that Kouen took steps, throughout the battle, to reduce the numbers of casualties and surrendered at the point where people would die needlessly. To that end his execution is more grave as you can argue that he should have been shown compassion. 



> if kouen put up a fight, sinbad would have been a cunning scum regardless. maybe his trick would've contained a bit less weight, but he still would've won because of it, so the story loses little.


If Kouen put up a fight, Sinbad would not have been shown to target an opponent who had no feasible way of defending himself. It would have made him look cunning but it would not depict him as the type of opportunist that would ensure his opponent is completely helpless before making his move. 



> otoh what could kouen fighting back added? not just badass fights, but plenty of character development for everyone involved. it wouldn take away anything from the tragedy, in fact it could've added more to it: after kouen was struggling hard in a battle to win the war, he is forced to surrender for his people when the enemy force is overwhelming... not because he is defeated, but because he fears the safe being of his people. it would have made kouens death far more tragic but still satisfying.



The badass fights= immaturity. It's not something that contributes towards the actual story and the development of the characters. 

If Kouen surrendered at a later point in time, he would have looked like a fool. The moment the SSA stepped in, the result was clear so surrendering during the process of getting overwhelmed would have depicted him as reckless and careless. Instead, he surrendered early which showed he was a calm and collected character who was capable of putting the welfare of his people ahead of his own ego. 



> instead it had no impact.. the fact we all here were kept thinking he has something up his sleeve, it cant end like this shows it.. does anyone felt the "tragedy"? everyone is complaining it had no impact, and anything but satisfying.


What are you on about? I have seen the dislike for Hakuru and Sinbad intensify, I have seen people respect for Kouen character increase and I have seen people express sadness with regards to the turn of events. 



> kouen was standing there with a bored expression, next week he is in dungeon.. yeah, the tragedy was portrayed so well.


Yes, it was portrayed well. Someone does not need to go out in a blazing fire for their death to be tragic.


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 9, 2015)

Gunners said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



his opponent wouldnt change, its not like sinbad could tell how would kouen react. we all get he is cunning already, he proved it over and over again, if you think it added much to the story, fine, it certainly didnt change my view of Sinbad, he was acting like how I was expected him to. when kouen indeed surrender, I wasnt like "damn that sinbad, you sneaky bastard". if there was a time he showed how cunning he is, was when we found out he is using Hakuryuu to get into Kou and made Hakuei betray Kouen, not when Kouen surrendered. 





> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its a fighting shounen.. call it whatever you want, action is part of it. again, if you dont want it, fine. 



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> If Kouen surrendered at a later point in time, he would have looked like a fool. The moment the SSA stepped in, the result was clear so surrendering during the process of getting overwhelmed would have depicted him as reckless and careless. Instead, he surrendered early which showed he was a calm and collected character who was capable of putting the welfare of his people ahead of his own ego.




*Spoiler*: __ 



or, they could have fought, looking like their forces are close to equal, when Sinbad shows a trump card turning the tides of war again.. its not like it havent happened countless times already, but one more would be too much to ask so we could actually get some fight in a war? 

..and THEN Kouen surrender seeing there is no pint struggling anymore.






> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> What are you on about? I have seen the dislike for Hakuru and Sinbad intensify, I have seen people respect for Kouen character increase and I have seen people express sadness with regards to the turn of events.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I see a lot of disappointed people saying they drop magi or take a break. people are directing their anger about the whole situation and the fact kouen got killed like a dog toward the characters, like hakuryuu.

and I dont see a lot of respect for kouens characters increase, everyone missing him already liked him before. of course character dies, his fans are going to be sad for him regardless his death was written well or not.

again, look at the impressions people had when the spoilers came out.. here at least the one word describing it would be disappointment. 







> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it was portrayed well. Someone does not need to go out in a blazing fire for their death to be tragic.



it was dull, but each their own I guess..


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 9, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> But Sinbad is worth at very least worth 3 KV users . And also u didnt include magicians(Yamuhaira), and we havent even seen what most of the SSA KVs are capable of, they are probably stronger(individually) than then Ren family excluding Kouen.
> 
> Out of Reim(excluding Titus) the only one that has real hype is old man Ignatius.



and Kouen worth at least 2.. so he could have hold his own against Sinbad.

Kou also have magicians.. 

baseless assumption about the household users.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 10, 2015)

new chapter is out: Chapter 26


----------



## santanico (Sep 10, 2015)

Hakuryuu proving he's a whiny bitch


----------



## Harbour (Sep 10, 2015)

With that tranlsation it looks like Kouen just pushed Hakuryuu's face into the  pile of shit.
He basically tells: "Man, if id knew that you would be such an insane idiot, who threat the people lifes like shit, id give you that goddamn throne for free

He also sounds like he babysitting Hakuryuu, taking all reasponsibily on himself.

-I forced many unwated sacrifices on our people (c) Kouen.

My sides, Kouen literally making fun of the poor bastard. 

RIP, Kouen, you doesnt deserve to look at your empire turned into the SSA's puppet.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 10, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> and Kouen worth at least 2.. so he could have hold his own against Sinbad.
> 
> Kou also have magicians..
> 
> baseless assumption about the household users.



But Yamu is a genious/prodigy .

I still cant believe some people in others forum said the Manga reached Bleach level(wondering if they still think that after the latest Bleach chapter ).

As for Magi 279, Hakuryuu slowly will become a good guy again, Gyouken is pretty much returning but question is when and how?

Is Gyouken like Orochimaru?


----------



## Palm Siberia (Sep 10, 2015)

Gyokuen is dead Haku said it so why not believe him I mean it's not like he's proven his sanity is in question right?


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Sep 10, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> But Yamu is a genious/prodigy .
> 
> I still cant believe some people in others forum said the Manga reached Bleach level(wondering if they still think that after the latest Bleach chapter ).
> 
> ...



You keep saying it but there is no way...NO WAY.....that Haku can become good again. These last few chapters have been dumbfounding. Aladdin being like "Lol Alibaba Who?" Was just the tip. Then Haku going full gangsta and he's still supposed to be redeemed? If tha happens there will be hell to pay. If ohtaka tries at a half hearted redemption then this manga will truly be as bad as bleach.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 10, 2015)

I want Haku to have a partial redemption. I think what would be fitting for his character is him coming to the realisation that he fucked up before trying to make amends; he would be beaten half to death in the process and the injuries would be life threatening. At that point, I'd want his family to turn their backs on him so that the weight of his fuck ups sink in.


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Sep 10, 2015)

Gunners said:


> I want Haku to have a partial redemption. I think what would be fitting for his character is him coming to the realisation that he fucked up before trying to make amends; he would be beaten half to death in the process and the injuries would be life threatening. At that point, I'd want his family to turn their backs on him so that the weight of his fuck ups sink in.



But you just KNOW Hakuei is not going to give him the cold shoulder in his dying moments. It'd be appropriate, but nope. People keep saying he'll be redeemed when they fight Sinbad....but real talk?  Sinbad isn't terrible. Haku has done more real world destructive things than Sinbad. He  just has......  The only reason we think Sinbad is bad is because of his connection to David....but that isn't  as black and white as it seems in the first place. 

Come back quickly Alibaba. This manga needs you.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 10, 2015)

Gunners said:


> I want Haku to have a partial redemption. I think what would be fitting for his character is him coming to the realisation that he fucked up before trying to make amends; he would be beaten half to death in the process and the injuries would be life threatening. *At that point, I'd want his family to turn their backs on him so that the weight of his fuck ups sink in.*



I really want his family to have contempt for him, I'm so afraid Hakuei. Or if she does, she will eventually she seeing him trying to get redemption she will forgive him, despite everything she's done.

Maybe it just me, he shouldn't be forgiven except only in death. But even then I would like no one to remember him fondly even though he tried to redeem himself. 

Like yeah he did do some good stuff in the end and I will give him credit for that, but in the end fuck him, but that's not going to happen I feel.

If the family ever gets works together, I want it be out of the good in there heart rather than wanting to really help him or like him. Or in memory of Kouen, how wants his family to work together and support Kou in the end. 

Like when Winry healed Scar, it wasn't out of her forgiving him or liking him, but in respect for her parents how would try and save anyone and because she's a good caring person. I would like something along the lines of this.


----------



## Harbour (Sep 11, 2015)

Hakuryuu crossed the line of no return. Dont want him total redeem. He may become more adequate, but doesnt author dare to make everyone around him be absolutely good to him.


----------



## santanico (Sep 11, 2015)

he better not be redeemed, after what he did to Alibaba. Fuck that guy


----------



## Ryuzaki (Sep 11, 2015)

Honestly at the end, it felt more reminiscent of Sasuke when he digivolved his Susano'o to match his brothers at the end of the Kage Summit.

But yeah, Haku has got to go, Ali Baba is going to get his revenge


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 11, 2015)

afrosheen6565 said:


> You keep saying it but there is no way...NO WAY.....that Haku can become good again. These last few chapters have been dumbfounding. Aladdin being like "Lol Alibaba Who?" Was just the tip. Then Haku going full gangsta and he's still supposed to be redeemed? If tha happens there will be hell to pay. If ohtaka tries at a half hearted redemption then this manga will truly be as bad as bleach.



Hey Obito became good again despite killing a lot of people including Nardos Parent .

But seriously speaking, Hakuryuu felt a bit bad in the inside seeing Kouen with such lost puppy face.

A racist fuck like Mogamett got redeemed, why cant Hakuryuu get redeemed as well?


----------



## The World (Sep 13, 2015)

I always knew Hakuryuu would be someone big 

I remember a flashback Alibaba had and Haku wasn't "included" as one of his friends and main characters

i thought alibaba was a dick

i mean he went thru a trial by fire in a dungeon with Aladdin and befriended him real quick but not Haku?

well he showed him


----------



## The World (Sep 13, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Hey Obito became good again despite killing a lot of people including Nardos Parent .
> 
> But seriously speaking, Hakuryuu felt a bit bad in the inside seeing Kouen with such lost puppy face.
> 
> A racist fuck like Mogamett got redeemed, why cant Hakuryuu get redeemed as well?



isn't Mogamett getting tormented for eternity by the black rukh doe? 

and his reasons for going down a vile path are justified given how horribly he and his people were treated

i mean his wife and kid died for the flimsy whims of corrupt as fuck nobles and kings


----------



## The World (Sep 13, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> But Yamu is a genious/prodigy .
> 
> I still cant believe some people in others forum said the Manga reached Bleach level(wondering if they still think that after the latest Bleach chapter ).
> 
> ...



i thought Arba constantly reincarnates regardless of whether or not the organization takes action because she injected herself into the will of the rukh?

reminds me of Sephiroth injecting and corrupting himself in the Lifestream

simply killing her body won't do it

also isn't she apart of David's plan?

didn't he create her as Solomon's servant?


----------



## Firo (Sep 13, 2015)

Aladdin came in at the worst possible time. I think that definitely influenced Haku's decision.
Kouen was a lot deeper than I expected tho.


----------



## Melodie (Sep 13, 2015)

Comparing Mogamett to Haku is illogical. Mogamett had fair thoughts and his actions were completely justified. His backstory was beyond amazing. The only moment where Mogamett's actions stopped being right is when he started using the black rukh. Hakuryuu instead falls in the black and white category. He's just pure "bad" guy right now.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 14, 2015)

281 spoilers are out.


*Spoiler*: __ 





KOUEN IS ALIVE, Aladdin used some kind of illusion magic to fool everyone, Hakuryuu had a last sec change of mind and decided agree in faking Kouen execution.


----------



## Harbour (Sep 14, 2015)

Me and Kouen fans right now.



Well, what?

Then i need to change the set.


----------



## Rai (Sep 14, 2015)

Sinbad right now:


----------



## Veltis69 (Sep 14, 2015)

Oh, Ohtaka doesn't have the balls yet. Such a chance...


----------



## Reyes (Sep 14, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



TROLL

So Alibaba and Morg is bascially confimred.

Kouen execution was a fake.

Hakuryuu is half way redeemed?


I can't help but feel this was a bit lazy. Like I'm glad Kouen is alive but I kind of rather have that Phenex revival idea. This all seems like a half assed happy ending. Like he's already halfway redeemed...I know Kouen set that up but this seems to go by fast.

Also if Kouen didn't die, I'm betting no one will. 

Alibaba your waifu needs you, return to her. 

Is that Hakuei household vessels behind Kouen, it's a good idea to hide in someone else army and away from the big cities. Kouen going to his waifu

Glad Kougyoku has rage towards Sinbad.


----------



## Goud (Sep 14, 2015)

Veltis69 said:


> Oh, Ohtaka doesn't have the balls yet. Such a chance...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Are you kidding? Such a rushed death of a character with so much left to show and do like Kouen was horrible. I'm glad she didn't go through with it in the end.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 14, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Also Kouen still has a chance to fight Sinbad. Although will he find a way to regrow those limbs of his? 

Kou family fight, in the future.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 14, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



So maybe Hakuei is pulling a Kuma/playing double agent?


----------



## Firo (Sep 14, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> So maybe Hakuei is pulling a Kuma/playing double agent?



Yeah....  No.


----------



## Harbour (Sep 14, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Actually, i see that mangaka tried to lick both Kouen's and Hakuryuu's fans asses, but in fact she missed twice.
She made pretty interesting and questionable twist, and then backpedaled it and everyone feel themselves trolled hard, because the 280 chapter was really emotional and depressing.


As a Kouen fan i cant say am i like this or not. 
*If *Kouen will participate in the next events, then its good. I really hope Ohtaka will give him relevance.
*If *Ohtaka wil sent him onto the forgotten island and will forget about him, then its really bad. I prefer dramatically dead Kouen who lost the Empire, then alive fodder Kouen who lost the Empire.


The only character failed hard here is Hakuei. 
Kogyoku has and excuse - she was controlled.
Hakuryuu partly redeemed himself.
Hakuei just willingly betrayed empire and its ruler, and own "maybe" love interest because of insane bastard and has no excuse, and didnt redeem herself at all. Poor child.





Also new set for a week


----------



## jazz189 (Sep 14, 2015)

Veltis69 said:


> Oh, Ohtaka doesn't have the balls yet. Such a chance...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Why would Hakuryuu kill Kouen? He has no reason to do so anymore.


----------



## Veltis69 (Sep 14, 2015)

Goud said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding? Such a rushed death of a character with so much left to show and do like Kouen was horrible. I'm glad she didn't go through with it in the end.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh, yes, now he can so much to do and show! For example fight against Sinbad and David, of course together with others. Or show the color of his hair in the Phenix' equip. There is no reason to live without it. Or... What else? Oh, nothing likely. Because now he's just assistant of main characters.





jazz189 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Hakuryuu kill Kouen? He has no reason to do so anymore.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, maybe because he wanted to kill him too. But it doesn't matter now.)


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 14, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



He definitely will, I bet those limbs made of Zagan will be the main excuse why he loses to Sinbad?(Even though Sinbad needs a clear win over a Top Tier before falling to Sage Alibaba).

Kouen better push Sinbad to Mid difficulty.


----------



## jazz189 (Sep 14, 2015)

Veltis69 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Well, maybe because he wanted to kill him too. But it doesn't matter now.)




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah but why did Hakuryuu want to kill Kouen. That reasoning is gone now. Also did Kouen ever say that he really wanted to kill Hakuryuu?




off topic

*Spoiler*: __ 



the anger of the HakuxMor and AlixKou shippers is delicious


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 14, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



wow.. what an unexpected turn of events!

I have mixed feelings.. mostly Im happy that Kouen is alive, yet cant help but feel like this was a cheap move from the mangaka.

In the end its all good, cause the way it was handled I didnt feel a thing (other than disappointment) when Kouen got killed, so it was a big waste. but I think the mangaka shouldnt have try to make us think he is dead the first place if she is backing out of it.

either way, I hope Kouen will die, but only after a big fight with Sinbad in an epic, heroic way this time and making it a tear jerker, not like "that was it" like his fake death.. I have trust in the mangaka she knows how to handle a death now.

Mor X Alibaba... ehh.. Im not sure. you know confessing her love is not enough to make one convince she was in love, when he hardly had a reaction when Alibaba "died". I mean I had a bigger reaction when my ferret died, yet Im supposed to believe she was in love with Alibaba while acting like its no big deal? Bridget looked more depressed by Alibabas "death" than Morg... and she forgave Hakuryuu like that? I think she is either not truly in love or very bad at expressing her emotions, but this was handled bad.

also what do you guys think of Hakuryuus redemption now? imo what he did to his army was worse then executing Kouen, but it definitely feels like he is getting redeemed now, and I bet people dont hate him much anymore.. we probably wont even get an Alibaba vs Hakuryuu anymore.

either way, this war was still bad, and only amounted for some development for Kouen and Hakuryuu (both came in in a weightless way), but at least it wasnt a total disaster..just mostly a waste of time except the chapters after Kouen got imprisoned..






LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



yeah, it definitely feel like a handicap, so when he lose, you can say he wasnt as strong as in his prime..


----------



## jazz189 (Sep 14, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When she found out that Alibaba was "dead" she flew all the way to Yunan wherever Yunan was, to the point where she actually started bleeding tears just becaues she thought that Yunan could revive him.  Then when she was told that there was nothing she could do she cried over his corpse.


----------



## Veltis69 (Sep 14, 2015)

jazz189 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but why did Hakuryuu want to kill Kouen. That reasoning is gone now. Also did Kouen ever say that he really wanted to kill Hakuryuu?



*Spoiler*: __ 



As I see from spoilers Hakuryuu spared him more  because of respect than because of the suddenly departed hatred. 
Not just really wanted, but for a long time wanted and regretted that he didn't Chapter 27


----------



## Melodie (Sep 14, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _ Magi fandom in nutshell_ 



 "She's killing kouen just like that?! What a wasted opportunity, more potential developments being wasted, definitely a terrible move from the mangaka"

>Kouen lives.

"How cheap, she decided to still keep him alive for the time being"

K


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 14, 2015)

jazz189 said:


> When she found out that Alibaba was "dead" she flew all the way to Yunan wherever Yunan was, to the point where she actually started bleeding tears just becaues she thought that Yunan could revive him.  Then when she was told that there was nothing she could do she cried over his corpse.




that was still not much.. this "to the point she actually started bleeding tears" sounds all good but it was just her pushing herself to the limit, it didnt have any lasting effect from what we saw... and the way it was portrayed it didnt have an effect on me either - its line "oh, she is trying her best as well, nice". I think she would have do the same for Aladdin or even Hakuryuu as well.

then she cried a bit... I was expected her to be totally depressed and broken for a long time, the mangaka didnt put a lot of effort into conveying her emotions, and now she is standing there with a straight face forgiving Hakuryuu.. I was expecting more of a reaction from her even from the death of a _mere_ friend, let alone her true love.



Melodie said:


> *Spoiler*: _ Magi fandom in nutshell_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



yeah, because that move had more than one aspect..

the fact Kouen is alive is good, but letting us think he got killed first, than "surprise! all is good, he is alive" is bad, and makes you think the mangaka lacks the balls.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 14, 2015)

jazz189 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Now it will be Hakuryuu x Kougyoku ship despite having zero interaction throughout the whole series

And it will be lazy if the Kou Siblings(not Kouen) forgive Hakuryuu after all the stuff he is done because Kouen told them to..


----------



## jazz189 (Sep 14, 2015)

Veltis69 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I thought that it was another scene. It just says that he looked down on him though, wanted to control him, and should have killed him, but that he didn't and that's his one regret. That's more Kouen seeing things in hindsight.






Kell?gem said:


> that was still not much.. this "to the point she actually started bleeding tears" sounds all good but it was just her pushing herself to the limit, it didnt have any lasting effect from what we saw... and the way it was portrayed it didnt have an effect on me either - its line "oh, she is trying her best as well, nice". I think she would have do the same for Aladdin or even Hakuryuu as well.
> 
> then she cried a bit... I was expected her to be totally depressed and broken for a long time, the mangaka didnt put a lot of effort into conveying her emotions, and now she is standing there with a straight face forgiving Hakuryuu.. I was expecting more of a reaction from her even from the death of a _mere_ friend, let alone her true love.



Actually that's a lot especially considering who's doing it. You forget using up your magoi to that extent in Magi is dangerous to the point of being life threatening, so its not really just her pushing her limit but really her pushing herself to the life threatening point because she's holding onto the vague hope that maybe Yunan can revive Alibaba. Then she finds out that he can't that she collapses. So yeah all things considered it's a pretty big reaction.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 14, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 





It was expected Kouen was gonna return, his smirk, Toto suspicion of the execution,  Aladdin lack of reaction during the execution, Hakuryuu feeling bad seeing at Kouen looking like a sad puppy kinda gave it away.

I guess the next arc its gonna be War in Balbadd Part 3.

They are gonna invade the castle and rescue the HV that are imprisioned.

Hakuryuu will turn evil again once Hakuei becomes Gyouken 2.0(Gyouken takes over her body).


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 14, 2015)

jazz189 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



not in shounen, where everone and their mother among the good guys willing to sacrifice his/her life without a second thought to save a friend or a bunch of bystanders.

really, she would have done the same for Aladdin and Hakuryuu as well... probably for others as well. I dont see it as a big thing.


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 14, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



its easy to find signs proving a a speculation correct if it turns out to be right looking back, but you (and everyone else including me) had like 100 speculation abot this war not turning out right /like Koumei death/

Hakuei wont turn Gyokuen I bet.. but speaking about Hakuei, one thing I liked about the idea of Kouens execution is guilt ridden Hakuei.. she got it easy now. brother back with white rukh, potential lover / cousin / important person alive.. a bit of a shame.


----------



## jazz189 (Sep 14, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> not in shounen, where everone and their mother among the good guys willing to sacrifice his/her life without a second thought to save a friend or a bunch of bystanders.
> 
> really, she would have done the same for Aladdin and Hakuryuu as well... probably for others as well. I dont see it as a big thing.



But it is in the context of this series.


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 14, 2015)

jazz189 said:


> But it is in the context of this series.



not sure what you are getting at with that, but all Im saying is Morg is the self-sacrificing type of person (and all heroes in shounen in general) who would push themselves to the limits even if that means risking their lives to save people..especially friends, without consideration. I dont see it as a sign of her true love for Alibaba, she would have do the same even if she considered him just a friend.

to make me believe she was in love with him, I was expecting her to be utterly devastated... yet not much of a reaction.


----------



## Veltis69 (Sep 14, 2015)

jazz189 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that it was another scene. It just says that he looked down on him though, wanted to control him, and should have killed him, but that he didn't and that's his one regret. That's more Kouen seeing things in hindsight.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, If Hakuryuu heard it, maybe now he wouldn't be so clement 
I think xD


----------



## santanico (Sep 14, 2015)

HakuMor fans  stay salty


----------



## Reyes (Sep 14, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



2 ships sank because of this chapter and 1 still lives this all could change though.


----------



## jazz189 (Sep 14, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> not sure what you are getting at with that, but all Im saying is Morg is the self-sacrificing type of person (and all heroes in shounen in general) who would push themselves to the limits even if that means risking their lives to save people..especially friends, without consideration. I dont see it as a sign of her true love for Alibaba, she would have do the same even if she considered him just a friend.
> 
> to make me believe she was in love with him, I was expecting her to be utterly devastated... yet not much of a reaction.



My point is to not treat Magi like a battle shounen.

Also, what, do you expect? Mor was taught how to properly use her her chains so that she doesn't get drained easily. The last time that Mor used it to that level she collapsed. Mor finds out that Alibaba has died, her immediate thought is to revive try to revive him, so she she flies around searching for Yunan to the point where it was already established that she should have collapsed, but instead she continues because she's more focused on getting Alibaba back. I don't know how this could be considered an under reaction.



Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> 2 ships sank because of this chapter and 1 still lives this all could change though.



I'm actually talking to a few in another forum some have accepted it, others are in denial and maximum damage control.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 14, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



I had the feeling Koumei wasnt completely done for good, Ohtaka wouldnt give him a death like he was a random Kou soldier.

The SSA will probably blame it all on Hakuei, I can see Hakuryuu thinking of leaving Balbadd before the SSA find out he let Kouen live(Kougyoku is still Zephard ).

We are about to see another riot in Balbadd, but it wont be the final battle(Its too soon unless Reim will take part of it this time). 







Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> 2 ships sank because of this chapter and 1 still lives this all could change though.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah the other ship that is still unconfirmed is if Kouen will end up with Hakuei or Kougyoku.

But for the looks of it it will be Kouen x Hakuei and Hakuryuu x Kougyoku.


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 14, 2015)

jazz189 said:


> My point is to not treat Magi like a battle shounen.
> 
> Also, what, do you expect? Mor was taught how to properly use her her chains so that she doesn't get drained easily. The last time that Mor used it to that level she collapsed. Mor finds out that Alibaba has died, her immediate thought is to revive try to revive him, so she she flies around searching for Yunan to the point where it was already established that she should have collapsed, but instead she continues because she's more focused on getting Alibaba back. I don't know how this could be considered an under reaction.



why not? magi is a shounen, and its characters are exactly like other shounens even if the themes are more mature. in Magi self-sacrifice is not a big thing you only do for someone you deeply love with, so Morg pushing herself is not either. Im judging it in the context of the story, why should I act like Morg is a real person in our world? she is a fictional character in a shounen.

I said it already, I expected her to be devastated, like how one would act if her love is dead. she kept pushing herself and did everything to find a way to restore Alibaba, good for her, I expected this much from her to save a friend.

at this point there is no need to argue further, I think both of us said everything to make our point in the matter, I found Morgs reaction lacking (even worse how he is acting now) and risking ones life to save someone is not something you do only for someone you are in love with, especially in this story, thats all.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 14, 2015)

.


----------



## jazz189 (Sep 14, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> why not? magi is a shounen, and its characters are exactly like other shounens even if the themes are more mature. in Magi self-sacrifice is not a big thing you only do for someone you deeply love with, so Morg pushing herself is not either. Im judging it in the context of the story, why should I act like Morg is a real person in our world? she is a fictional character in a shounen.
> 
> I said it already, I expected her to be devastated, like how one would act if her love is dead. she kept pushing herself and did everything to find a way to restore Alibaba, good for her, I expected this much from her to save a friend.
> 
> at this point there is no need to argue further, I think both of us said everything to make our point in the matter, I found Morgs reaction lacking (even worse how he is acting now) and risking ones life to save someone is not something you do only for someone you are in love with, especially in this story, thats all.



No, it isn't, why why you guys get so frustrated when it goes into plot mode.

She pushed herself because she thought that he could be revived, it was only when she found out that he couldn't that she became devastated.


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 14, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wha...WHAT?

no..just no

besides, why would everyone get together with someone? this so no Nardo... Kougyoku is Kouens little sister and Hakuryuu had nothing to do with Kougyoku.

I think we might get Alibaba X Morg, but thats all..



jazz189 said:


> No, it isn't, why why you guys get so frustrated when it goes into plot mode.
> 
> She pushed herself because she thought that he could be revived, it was only when she found out that he couldn't that she became devastated.



but..it is. it has nothing to do with plot. it has the same self-sacrificing good guys who would jump into the depth of hell to save a friend every shounen has.

that was not Id call devastated...or it was one short devastation. I was expected more than a page or so with her crying and completely fine next time we see her. we see more of a reaction like from everyone around Alibaba.


----------



## jazz189 (Sep 14, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> but..it is. it has nothing to do with plot. it has the same self-sacrificing good guys who would jump into the depth of hell to save a friend every shounen has.
> 
> that was not Id call devastated...or it was one short devastation. I was expected more than a page or so with her crying and completely fine next time we see her. we see more of a reaction like from everyone around Alibaba.



Those tropes isn't unique to battle shounen, those are just common tropes used in shounen manga in general. It doesn't make it a battle shounen.

What do you expect by the time that she did collapse we had a scene change. Mor is a stoic character and exaggerated reaction won't fit her.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 14, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 14, 2015)

jazz189 said:


> Those tropes isn't unique to battle shounen, those are just common tropes used in shounen manga in general. It doesn't make it a battle shounen.
> 
> What do you expect by the time that she did collapse we had a scene change. Mor is a stoic character and exaggerated reaction won't fit her.



I didnt say battle shounen, I said shounen.. one whould argue if its a battle shounen though, I dont want to get into that. it is a shounen with shounenistic good guys.



> not in *shounen*, where everone and their mother among the good guys willing to sacrifice his/her life without a second thought to save a friend or a bunch of bystanders.





> not sure what you are getting at with that, but all Im saying is Morg is the self-sacrificing type of person (and *all heroes in shounen in general*) who would push themselves to the limits even if that means risking their lives to save people..especially friends, without consideration. I dont see it as a sign of her true love for Alibaba, she would have do the same even if she considered him just a friend.



but actually what are you arguing with if we both agree its a shounen with its shounen tropes of selfless heros?

I was expecting the author to show how devastated she is at some point, she didnt, if that was sufficient for you, good for you I guess. she could have shown it without Morg going BAWWW in a numerous subtle way, mangaka didnt even bother to address morgs feelings much compared to aladdin.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 14, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> wha...WHAT?
> 
> no..just no
> 
> ...



The creator said there will be more romance in the series in the character book, trying to find the quote myself at the moment.

If I'm remembering this correctly it's like, yes there will be more romance to come, see who will or won't get together.  Or something along those lines.


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 14, 2015)

Reyes said:


> The creator said there will be more romance in the series in the character book, trying to find the quote myself at the moment.
> 
> If I'm remembering this correctly it's like, yes there will be more romance to come, see who will or won't get together.  Or something along those lines.



hmm, I dont see it so far... isnt it Toto (or whatshername) and the burned pirate guy?

btw now that 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Kouen is alive


 are you still planning taking a break from Magi?


----------



## Reyes (Sep 14, 2015)

I don't even know I might and might not, I'm glad he's alive this whole arc is a bit of a disappointment.

It wasn't just about his death (even then it's was more the execution of it).

I think may just see what happens in the next few chapters, but at the end of the day my interest has taken a hit.


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 14, 2015)

we might get everything we expected from this war still.. dunno what direction the manga is taking right now, maybe Alibaba getting kous MV and shit together and having a comeback for Kou.. I wonder whats Sinbad planning to do now.. better wait it out.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 14, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> wha...WHAT?
> 
> no..just no
> 
> ...



As Reyes said, Ohtaka mentioned something about including more romance in the manga, and Kougyoku x Hakuryuu ship wouldnt as random as the likes of Orba and Toto for example.

Both dont deserve ending up single, among the Rens the only one that deserves no one is Hakuei for being a complete sell out unless


*Spoiler*: __ 



She is playing double agent, if that panel with Kouen, the people next to him are her HVs..







Reyes said:


> I don't even know I might and might not, I'm glad he's alive this whole arc is a bit of a disappointment.
> 
> It wasn't just about his death (even then it's was more the execution of it).
> 
> I think may just see what happens in the next few chapters, but at the end of the day my interest has taken a hit.



Probably the lack of character development, and somewhat a big fight that could make the arc memorable.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 14, 2015)

What do you mean by double agent?


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 14, 2015)

Pulling an Itachi/Kuma/Gin Ichimaru/Snape OR.....
*Spoiler*: __ 



Only Hakuei joined SSA and not her HVs?


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 14, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> As Reyes said, Ohtaka mentioned something about including more romance in the manga, and Kougyoku x Hakuryuu ship wouldnt as random as the likes of Orba and Toto for example.
> 
> Both dont deserve ending up single, among the Rens the only one that deserves no one is Hakuei for being a complete sell out unless
> 
> ...



Orba and Toto are totally side characters and their relationship is just for Alibaba forever alone lulz.. otoh putting Hakuryuu and Kougyoku together would be totally unnecessary, random, coming out of nowhere and influence the manga as both have role.. it would be bad. if the mangaka wants something like that, she should have start developing their relationship by now, cause you cant just throw them together for forced romance.

if there would be more romance, I think its going to be 
*Spoiler*: __ 



KouenXHakuei


 that actually have a basis. I'd rather not have the mangaka putting characters together now just for the sake of it. of course it depends on how much left from the manga, but I dont think enough to make a Hakuryuu X Kougyoku natural.

*Spoiler*: __ 




what Hakuei did turned out to be right for everyone... without that Hakuryuu would be dead. also you cant blame her for trying to protect her brother, she was between rock and a hard place..be damned if you let your brother get killed, and be damned, if you dont.. if someone could hold a grudge against her, its Kouen, but Im sure he forgives her.




how would Hakuei be a double agent, do you think Sinbad shares inside info with her, or she is just going to try to stab him in his room? I doubt he trusts her, she cant do anything in her position.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 14, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> Orba and Toto are totally side characters and their relationship is just for Alibaba forever alone lulz.. otoh putting Hakuryuu and Kougyoku together would be totally unnecessary, random, coming out of nowhere and influence the manga as both have role.. it would be bad. if the mangaka wants something like that, she should have start developing their relationship by now, cause you cant just throw them together for forced romance.
> 
> if there would be more romance, I think its going to be
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Or What if that was his trump card all time along?


*Spoiler*: __ 



What if that was Kouens trump card? Hakuei gets to join SSA to save Hakuryuu AND the siblings, and also to attempt to destroy the SSA from the inside?


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 14, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Or What if that was his trump card all time along?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



that sounds really genius, but kouen couldnt have foresee hakuryuu/sinbad is going to spare him and his brothers (hell, koumei nearly died in battle) and I still dont see how exactly hakuei could destroy the SSA.. unlike Itachi/ Gin/ Snape she is not some limitedly trusted (or at least used) right hand of sinbad/ important figure near to him. there is no way sinbad would trust her, he is just using her, even her firepower as a KV is not necessary.

unless sinbad is an idiot, he just keeps her close if he can (depends on if hakuryuu entrust her to him) so he can use it against hakuryuu if he'd turn against him... she is not actually in the SSA, she just let the SSA help out his brother, who is the member of the SSA.. she should have no saying in any matter or share their plans with her.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 14, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




What if he knew he could be redeemed after Phenex not working on him? Remember the first plan was to use Phenex on him then the Siblings get to strike him down with EM and suddenly Koumei gets assigned as the General .

I didnt say Hakuei could defeat the SSA, but a team up redeemed Hakuryuu, Hakuei and Kougyoku(after she deals with Zephar) could be a dangerous.(Spoiler said Hakuryuu doesnt like Sinbads ideals)

I expect Kougyoku breaking out of Zephar either with willpower or she uses a technique that makes Zephar unable to work on her..

The next Arc should mean the return of Gyouken to set up EOS, and how long until Alibaba and Judar arrive? Will Ohtaka save them for Chapter 300?

What if Mother Dragon takes 40 days long to arrive to Balbadd..

The War was pretty much a setup for the upcoming Rebellion at Balbadd.

We would finally get Sinbad vs Kouen, done right it could be the best fight of the manga.


----------



## Luciana (Sep 14, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Meanwhile, here I'm wondering if Hak's mind fuck can overwrite Sinbad's to free his cousin


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 14, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Phenex and Belial both should be able to negate Sinbads rukh in Kougyoku imo..just going by the same type of djinns idea, that would be the most convenient method to get rid of it without going at greath length to find another solution.. or Aladdin hax. I dont think Kougyoku is going to be under Sinbads influence further, this was the peak of that ability.




I wonder if we get an Al Thamen centric arc, or a SSA war arc first... on one hand SSA is the hot shit right now, on the other hand, Sinbad/David has a bigger chance to be the final villain than Gyokuen.. would it be possible to have a 3 way war between Kou/Reim, the SSA and Al Thamen? ..the latter definitely need Gyokuen to return first and a huge amount of black rukh to be a threat. maybe deal with Sinbad and the SSA first, then Al Thamen/Gyokuen strengthened by the black rukh from the war, and at then David discarding Sinbads shell making a last return as the FV with Il Ilahs strength backing him up.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 14, 2015)

Im going with the 3 way, it would work like its doing with Fairy Tail(Spriggans/Zeref vs Acnologia vs FT).

SSA vs Kou/Reim vs Gyouken with Revamped Al Tharmen.

The only one Im sure I can see dying for EOS is Yunan, his death would be a big deal.


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 14, 2015)

I never liked Yunan, does he even have a character? must have missed it... always going around with that enlightened face like he took a handful of xanax..


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 14, 2015)

As much character as Scheherazade had .

Yunan death would be a big deal since he was Sinbad, Muu "friend", Morg 2nd teacher.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 15, 2015)

Chapter 64


*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn look like those men weren't Hakuei men, just random Kou soliders taking them there. 

Well I doubt they won't get involved later on. Those are 3 MV users just waiting, Hakuei go get them!!!

Also Kougyoku pissed as hell, Sinbad better watch it. Maybe she's the next Arba host, that would be a troll.


----------



## Harbour (Sep 15, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



If Kouen will be left behind the curtains like this, then id personaly hate that twist. He'd better be dead than turned into wounded fodder.


----------



## Goud (Sep 15, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So what happened to Kouen's MVs?


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 15, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kougyoku...Scary~

Im a bit disappointed hakuryuus morg killing resolve back from the belial dungeon didnt have a continuation.. was expected him to hurt her at some point... making alibaba very pissed.

so many missed opportunities for hakuryuu if he is good now, but at least no chance for TnJ either..

Morg is too calm and collected, appearing, giving a lecture with a straight face and going away like she was never there..







Goud said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> So what happened to Kouen's MVs?




*Spoiler*: __ 



I guess with Hakuryuu? I dont really know whats the plans right now, did Hakuryuu actually double crossed Sinbad and giving back Kou to Kouen, or he still want to be the ruler? I mean he was just about to commit suicide, might as well put kouen back on the throne if he is fed up..

then  Sinbad would be like "nope, you cant back out of it now dude, you sold your soul to the evil" and invade Kou once again with some bs reasoning.. like hakuryuu is manipulated by someone and as his allies they need to save him.


----------



## Kamina. (Sep 15, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hakuryuu better die before being redeemed, this guy has acted like such a whiny asshole that he deserves a shitty end. Hopefully Sinbad is the one to obliterate him for his act of insolence


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 15, 2015)

Kamina. said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Hakuryuu better die before being redeemed, this guy has acted like such a whiny asshole that he deserves a shitty end. Hopefully Sinbad is the one to obliterate him for his act of insolence




*Spoiler*: __ 



isnt he kind of redeemed already? Kouen is alive, Alibaba is alive and will be back soon, I guess no one gives a shit about what he did to his army anymore..


----------



## Reyes (Sep 15, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Apparently some are now saying Hakuryuu might not have told Kougyoku in fear of Zep.

Smart move, although I feel bad for her not knowing this.

So just about everyone but the SSA, Alibaba friends, Morg and Kougyoku don't know I think then.

Seems like Kougyoku knows she's zepher or that SInbad did something to control him and is doing this to get back at him.


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 15, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



in that case Im surprised she can maintain her composure like that, thats one hell of a poker face.. they should try a way to inform her, just give her a message when they know Sinbad is not using zepher, like when they have a meeting (I guess Sinbad have to focus to use the ability and his consciousness cant be at 2 different place at the same time)..or when he is sleeping, but kougyoku is awake.

kougyoku should rip Sinbads balls off..or give him an enema with vinea.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 15, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



You think he could just you Belial on her to reverse it or get rid of it. Or use Phenex on her in her sleep maybe to remove it. 

I still can't get over how long the mother dragon is taking to get them there, like are they just going to arrive at Kanan and be like. "WTF, where's the war? Were we that late?"


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 15, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



To me, it seems that Hakuryuu told Kougyoku everything(Kouen being alive, she being Zephard, its everything Sinbads fault.

It would explain why she is only angry at Sinbad..


----------



## jazz189 (Sep 15, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Hell hath no fury like a woman scorned, she's keeping her hatred to herself but if given a chance she'll let it out. In a ways she kind of like Arba.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 15, 2015)

Gyokuen...

KougyokuEN

The foreshadowing


.

This is like Obito....Tobi


----------



## Reyes (Sep 15, 2015)

Kou brothers save your sister. 

Or Hakuei, this is a chance for you to help erase Kougyoku hate for you. Save your step sister future sister in law.


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 15, 2015)

it must be suck to have some sinbad inside of you... just imagine it.. and that creep can peek at anytime.

couldnt hakuryuu just ask sinbad to remove his rukh the fuck out of her, or is he more on sinbads side? I mean at this point its like Sinbad having cameras in Kou, alliance or not, Sindria should respect Kous sovereignty.


----------



## jazz189 (Sep 15, 2015)

Reyes said:


> Kou brothers save your sister.
> 
> Or Hakuei, this is a chance for you to help erase Kougyoku hate for you. Save your step sister future sister in law.



Kougyoku doesn't seem to blame Hakuei at all, she pins the blame all on Sinbad. Just like Arba.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 15, 2015)

Sinbad will probably have Kougyoku fall into depravity(the moment Zephar cant work on her anymore), then Arba will take over her body and Gyouken returns?


----------



## Reyes (Sep 15, 2015)

jazz189 said:


> Kougyoku doesn't seem to blame Hakuei at all, she pins the blame all on Sinbad. Just like Arba.



I wasn't referring to that.

In one of the drawings the creator does on her blog, Kougyoku said her favorite people in the world were Judar and her older brother and her least favorite was Hakuei.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 15, 2015)

But that was because she was very close to Kouen, which is very Sakuraish on her part TBH.

I have the feeling we might get Hakuei vs Kougyoku, she is gonna hate her as much as she hates Sinbad for "stealing" her love one, betraying the Empire, his brothers getting exiled from the Empire.

It should be good as long as the writing doesnt suck.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Sep 15, 2015)

Quick question, does anyone when the next chapter will be out? I usually just catch it whenever it is on scumpanda but it's been difficult lately, they really aren't honest with some of the series.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 15, 2015)

Tomorrow or Thursday.


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 15, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Sinbad will probably have Kougyoku fall into depravity(the moment Zephar cant work on her anymore), then Arba will take over her body and Gyouken returns?





LordPerucho said:


> But that was because she was very close to Kouen, which is very Sakuraish on her part TBH.
> 
> I have the feeling we might get Hakuei vs Kougyoku, she is gonna hate her as much as she hates Sinbad for "stealing" her love one, betraying the Empire, his brothers getting exiled from the Empire.
> 
> It should be good as long as the writing doesnt suck.



I think you are making Kougyoku crazier than she is..

sure now she is mad as hell, and she always had her moments, but I doubt she is going to fall into depravity just because she is hating Sinbad now... it would be very lame and redundant as well, first have Hakuryuu go nuts and depravity for actually good reasons, then when he is fine, have Kougyoku just because she is angry at Sinbad and hate his ass now.. people shouldnt go full batshit for reasons like that, maybe 
*Spoiler*: __ 



if Kouen would've died because of Sinbad, but that wasnt the case




Hakuei vs Kougyoku should happen, maybe she doesnt put the blame on Hakuei much, but I bet she is angry at her as well, and never liked her..

if it happens, Im rooting for Hakuei.

to bad this unstoppable badasses like Sinbad are always untouchable for the weaker girls they screw their lives,.. making me think of the case of Hinamori and Aizen. I would like to have them get kicked in the balls once by their traumatized victims for shit like this final villain masterminds or not.


----------



## Harbour (Sep 15, 2015)

What do you think guys, will we ever see Kouen after him being exiled on some island?


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 15, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> I think you are making Kougyoku crazier than she is..
> 
> sure now she is mad as hell, and she always had her moments, but I doubt she is going to fall into depravity just because she is hating Sinbad now... it would be very lame and redundant as well, first have Hakuryuu go nuts and depravity for actually good reasons, then when he is fine, have Kougyoku just because she is angry at Sinbad and hate his ass now.. people shouldnt go full batshit for reasons like that, maybe
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Or Sinbad makes her fall into depravity thanks to one of his unknown djinns or using his God tier powers?(I would rather have the first since we need to know what other/kind of djinn Sinbad possess).

I would root for Hakuei as well because she needs a meaningful win or   something that makes her relevant again.

Beating someone who has probably one of the best win-loss record in the Magi verse in Kougyoku would be a big win.


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 15, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Or Sinbad makes her fall into depravity thanks to one of his unknown djinns or using his God tier powers?(I would rather have the first since we need to know what other/kind of djinn Sinbad possess).
> 
> I would root for Hakuei as well because she needs a meaningful win or   something that makes her relevant again.
> 
> Beating someone who has probably one of the best win-loss record in the Magi verse in Kougyoku would be a big win.



Kougyoku has a good win-lose record?

she lost to Sinbad, they together kind of lost to the Medium.. maybe when she appeared there was this fight-like thing you would consider a win, I dont exactly remember..

though its true its worse for Hakuei as her only decent fight was against the medium and black djinns.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 15, 2015)

Forgetting Kougyokus win vs Ugo after he curbstomped Judar .

Before Medium evolved She was wrecking it, Kougyoku was still awake after evolved Medium sucked her magoi while Hakuei was KOd even after Aladdin shielded her, .


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 15, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Forgetting Kougyokus win vs Ugo after he curbstomped Judar .
> 
> Before Medium evolved She was wrecking it, Kougyoku was still awake after evolved Medium sucked her magoi while Hakuei was KOd even after Aladdin shielded her, .



well, I was only watching the anime at that time, and iirc it was so short, not very memorable.. still a fullbody djinn equip vs what aladdin had at that time (Ugo arms from magoi?) is not that impressive she won.

Kougyoku was only wrecking it by chance, as her attack had a wide range it couldnt block everything with it hands..she had the right kind of attack. but everyone was wrecking Medium at some point.

it tried to smash hakuei while just grabbed Kougyoku, I think the injuries were the different kind.. its like comparing getting hit by a pan to burn injuries...


----------



## Reyes (Sep 15, 2015)

Harbour said:


> What do you think guys, will we ever see Kouen after him being exiled on some island?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yes, they will get involved in the plot again.

Would be weird if 3 MV were just out of the picture like that, one of which has 3 metal vessels and has the 2nd most in the world. Something has to happen to make them appear in the picture though.

Like someone sneaks them there vessels for the final battle or Hakuryuu goes to them for help.


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 15, 2015)

Kouha is such a jobber.. was there a time he was impressive? Alibaba had to save him even from black djinn..


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'd say Kouen will be back next arc, or the one after that at worst.




also you guys are neglecting the spoiler tags again..


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 15, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> Kouha is such a jobber.. was there a time he was impressive? Alibaba had to save him even from black djinn..
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Besides killing those robbers, he spent the time either on the ground or being helpless/used as tool hype.

Kouen was sure smart in giving up, why put his trust on a sibling that can only defeat scrubs? 

Kinda Unintentionally funny moment when Kouha said "Brother En, I can still fight".

Thats like putting ur trust on lets say Griammor to defend the NNT World .



Kell?gem said:


> well, I was only watching the anime at that time, and iirc it was so short, not very memorable.. still a fullbody djinn equip vs what aladdin had at that time (Ugo arms from magoi?) is not that impressive she won.
> 
> Kougyoku was only wrecking it by chance, as her attack had a wide range it couldnt block everything with it hands..she had the right kind of attack. but everyone was wrecking Medium at some point.
> 
> it tried to smash hakuei while just grabbed Kougyoku, I think the injuries were the different kind.. its like comparing getting hit by a pan to burn injuries...



Kougyoku has sick AOE, and she isnt glass cannon like Hakuei or Kouha.

She has been written as one of the most competent fighters among the Rens, only losing to Sinbad(not counter the Medium because it needed every MV and Magis to put him down for good).


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 15, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Kougyoku has sick AOE, and she isnt glass cannon like Hakuei or Kouha.
> 
> She has been written as one of the most competent fighters among the Rens, only losing to Sinbad(not counter the Medium because it needed every MV and Magis to put him down for good).



she was always fighting near a sea...

even herself admitted something along the lines "I must be truly pathetic to get defeated on the sea" against the Medium.

EDIT:Link removed

taking into account how much of a powerboost the advantage of the terrain can be for a MV user, she was not that impressive.

now imagine her fighting on land with no water around her. Id guess she would have the friction of the power she demonstrated against Sinbad and the Medium... 
Hakuei can use her power just about anywhere (maybe not that much in closed space, but given her power she should be able to break through from just about any building) with the same power.

maybe its no wonder she didnt do anything MV related at all this battle while Kouha at least made holes. cause she is weak on ground.

and you say "only losing to Sinbad" like she had a dozen of fights... I can say she only won against a noob Aladdin.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 15, 2015)

Hakuei has less magoi supply/less stamina than Kougyoku(IIRC the stats shit released in one of the extra chapters also said Kougyoku was above Hakuei in arm wrestling).

What I like about Magi is that there isnt PL like A>B, then C should beat them no difficulty.

Muu for example in his Djinn equip could counter Zephar Sinbad IMO, blitz him before he puts him to sleep.


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 15, 2015)

is that thing about the stamina from the stats as well?

cause I doubt it based on feats... her DE was about to wear off like Hakueis, despite the fact that again, they were fighting on the sea (I guess her attacks take less magoi if there is water around)..Hakuei probably consumed more magoi.

arm wrestling shouldnt matter either, they wouldnt try to beat each other with fists.

Id say Kougyokus feats were mostly cause she was a more relevant character so far..

Edit: based on the stats Kougyoku is stronger by a little bit (12 fighting related points for Hakuei, 13 for Kougyoku), but thats not much.. Hakuei is smarter..I can see it going either way depending on a lot of factors.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 15, 2015)

Kougyoku was still moving(barely) but she was still conscious, Hakuei was KTFO even with Aladdin shielding her.

Physical strength matters(Ask Muuron who is among the most durable people in the Magi verse), I still see Morg below her but thats due to the lack of (durability) feats.

Hakuei being smarter its not a surprise, we have seen Kougyoku lacks leadership as general commander(needed Kouhas peep talk to motivate her during the War when she didnt want to kill anyone).

One of the few good things Kouha has shown is that he can motivate people/raise moral like a true general like the generals in Kingdom.

Surely there is gonna battle in Balbadd now with 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Kouen being alive, Hakuryu becoming Half-fallen, and the probable return of Alibaba/Judar.

The next arc has more hype than the War, because NOW we might see everyone fighting(Important characters) fighting..


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 15, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Kougyoku was still moving(barely) but she was still conscious, Hakuei was KTFO even with Aladdin shielding her.



Plunderer
Aladdin shielding her didnt protect her much from the impact.. you can see her suffering and bleeding, so she definitely received a huge part of the impact with like all of the Mediums physical power, can you blame her for getting knocked out. 

completely different situation with Kougyoku, no direct hit, its like she was burned/skinned, you wont got knocked out by that fast. and it only touched her legs:
Plunderer
Plunderer



> Physical strength matters(Ask Muuron who is among the most durable people in the Magi verse), I still see Morg below her but thats due to the lack of (durability) feats.



1) hardly in a fight between MV users..can you see them punching each other?
2) we are talking about getting beaten in wrestling according to an omake, are you seriously think this improves Kougyokus chances?
3) according stats, kougyokus physical strength is 2, hakueis is 3, so actually Hakuei is stronger.






> Hakuei being smarter its not a surprise, we have seen Kougyoku lacks leadership as general commander(needed Kouhas peep talk to motivate her during the War when she didnt want to kill anyone).



it isnt, but it just another reason Hakuei could win, cause I can see her using her head in the fight much more than Kougyoku, who would fight batshit mode


also, after getting their magoi back from Seherezade and firing their EM, here are Kougyoku and Hakuei collapsing at the same time with the djinn equip wearing off.. if Seherezade filled them to their full , there couldnt be that big of a difference in the amount of magoi they posses if they are in the same state after their EM.
Plunderer




what Im interested about is how Morgs strength is going to compare to the other girls.. it would be weird if she can be MV user level while only being a household user, borrowing power from a MV.. but being fanalis but make a change... like fanalis power plus household with some kind of transformation (and she would be the exception who can turn back from assimilation because she has another fanalis form as well)=MV power


----------



## Reyes (Sep 16, 2015)

Here's more details:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter title, the path of vengeance(?)

- Morgiana state that she shud have stopped Hakuryuu that day and perhaps a different outcome might happen instead, Hakuryuu asked if she hates him, she replied no as she doesnt know what went by between them and if this is a result of an inescapable fate, then she asked Hakuryuu to live on on complete the things he wants to do from now on

-Hakuryuu says that he completed his brother's request and oddly feel empty unlike in the past where he is full on energy to complete what he believe to be his [justice] but why does he feel empty? Its because people's [justice] will change, Sinbad's goal of removing country from this world, at that point in time, the me that wanted to get back my own country was shaken. Someone once told me that everyone shud have its own path(Alibaba) but I killed him and countless others which is why, I couldnt kill Kouen, was it because of forgiveness? I dont know but I understand his viewpoint and if I killed him, I would be once again be enveloped in nothingness, hatred was part of me, its something that will never go away no matter how many time I kill, might as well say that living on the path of vengeance will slowly kill off who I am which is why I will no longer continue this path and decided to live on with this country, my vengeance is over, Ren Kouen is already dead im my world

-Aladdin thought to himself that he used the water illusion magic as per Hakuryuu's request to fake the execution and it must be tough on him to not being able to tell it to anyone

-Hakuryuu thought to himself that Kougyoku is a poor girl that was manipulated by Sinbad to do all those thing shud be feeling quite tormented but she is not showing resentment towards Sinbad?

-Kougyoku, "I will absolutely X3 will not forgive Sinbad

chapter caption below reads, A vengeance has ended but another begins, what is the path that this world will take?




Thoughts: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks likes very few people know, so if they do come back Aladdin or Hakuryuu will have to get them.

Can we see Hakuei reaction? 

Still debating weather to drop just for a bit...may stay just to see what the next arc is going to be. This was really the ending to the arc IMO.


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 16, 2015)

Reyes said:


> Here's more details:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



very thoughtful of Hakuryuu.. but its a bit late.

sucks to be Kougyoku she is the only one sticking around Hakuryuu and she doesnt even know Kouen is alive.. but I guess things are going to change fast unless we have some kind of timeskip.

maybe its going to be the info about Sinbad being David that sets things into motion again..


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 16, 2015)

Season 3 coming soon?


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Sep 16, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



The thing is, why is Kougyoku mad at Sinbad? Or rather, more mad at Sinbad than she is at Hakuryu. If she doesn't know that Kouen is alive, why is she not angry...or even remotely sad.

And Morg, "do what you want to do from now on". Smh


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 16, 2015)

afrosheen6565 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I guess she should understand Hakuryuu had the rights for the throne and the things he was doing as far as Kouen is concerned.. they were trying to kill Hakuryuu, him executing Kouen after he won the battle is fair. he was always hostile toward kouen as well. otoh Sinbad was just using Hakuryuu to invade Kou cause of his own hunger for power, and used Kougyoku against her brothers while she kind of trusted him and liked him..he betrayed his trust.. he should be more of a scum in Kougyokus eyes.

I dunno how can she keep her emotions in control if she doesnt know Kouen is alive, must be very good at it.






LordPerucho said:


> Season 3 coming soon?



it would be about time..


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 16, 2015)

Reyes said:


> Here's more details:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 





It should mean Alibaba and Judar will return and save Kougyoku from Sinbad.

Its logical given their connections, Judar(who considers his first friend) and Alibaba(who was his 2nd friend).

If not then she will fall into depravity basing on what Hakuryuu said.

But hey Kougyoku is gonna start another War/Riot in Balbadd and get the fights that we didnt get to see in the Kou Empire War .


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 16, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alma Toran would work better in the anime, A-1 better use a big budget like they used for shows like SAO.

They were very Toei-lite with Magi.
 I would wish for a reboot, with better animation, better directing(in the anime the likes of Cassim, Judar looked very 1 dimensional), better pacing, and not skip important panels that happened in the manga..




Kell?gem said:


> 1) hardly in a fight between MV users..can you see them punching each other?
> 2) we are talking about getting beaten in wrestling according to an omake, are you seriously think this improves Kougyokus chances?
> 3) according stats, kougyokus physical strength is 2, hakueis is 3, so actually Hakuei is stronger.
> 
> ...



Alibaba and Hakuryuu were using hand to hand combat while fighting in Rakushou.

Can u link me to the stats page plz?

About Morg, yeah if she can reach the Fanalist original/final form she could become as strong as a MV user. Its a shounen troupe with X race can reach the X race ultimate form (Saiyans in DB, Yatos in Gintama, Demons in NNT, Dragon Slayers in FT, Shinigamis in Bleach and so on).

I would want Morgs beast mode beinga bit similar to NNTs werewolfs.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 16, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Alma Toran would work better in the anime, *A-1 better use as big budget as they used for shows like SAO.*
> 
> They were very Toei-lite with Magi.
> I would wish for a reboot, with better animation, better directing(in the anime the likes of Cassim, Judar looked very 1 dimensional), better pacing, and not skip important panels that happened in the manga..



Not happening. 

Also a tease for volume 27 omake the creator release on her blog.



Basically about who would they want as there older brother. Looks like Judar wants Hakuryuu and Koubun wants Kouen. This is based on the brief glimpse of there hairpeiece/crowns.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 16, 2015)

If Alibaba wishes Morg to be his sister, it would be one hell of a troll toward the shippers .


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 16, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Can u link me to the stats page plz?



I just got it from the Magi wikia from the bottom of the characters pages.. they got it from either the guidebook or the fanbook I guess.

like:


Its a shame they cant produce running shounen with a constantly good animation nowadays, even when they are only doing some 26 ep before taking years long breaks. 

I mean its one thing Naruto and OP has bad art and animation for most times, but they really should get their shit together for one season, I dont even expect SAO level production, but at least Titus vs Aladdin level.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 16, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> I just got it from the Magi wikia from the bottom of the characters pages.. they got it from either the guidebook or the fanbook I guess.
> 
> like:
> 
> ...



I dont understand A-1s decision of rushing series not named FT, they couldve handled the first Seasons like this.

Season 1(Cover the first 77 Chapters which is the end of Balbadd Arc)

Season 2(From 78 to 134 which is before the trio go to separated ways) 

Then
Season 3(Cover Magnostadt until Balbadd 2.0 Arc). 

Season 4 (Alma Toran and Kou Empire War).

Magi in the hands of Madhouse or Sunrise wouldve been a blessing in disguise.

Most of the animation made by A-1 was stuff like this .


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 16, 2015)

.


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 16, 2015)

lol, its like its animated in powerpoint..

embarrassing..


----------



## jazz189 (Sep 16, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> lol, its like its animated in powerpoint..
> 
> embarrassing..



I still haven't gotten over the Alibaba dark djinn equip.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 16, 2015)

jazz189 said:


> I still haven't gotten over the Alibaba dark djinn equip.



My reaction when I watched it for the first time was like


----------



## Reyes (Sep 16, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



OK it seems like Aladdin just mention he won't tell anyone, not that only him and Hakuryuu know.

And it seems like the brothers on a island in the Kou empire, so it shouldn't be to hard to find them and bring them back in then. Still wondering who men are those, looking back they aren't Hakuei men (at least the look they have in chapter 145) and they don't look like the guards are Hakuryuu in this chapter?


----------



## santanico (Sep 17, 2015)

Final villain


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kougyoku


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 17, 2015)

jazz189 said:


> I still haven't gotten over the Alibaba dark djinn equip.



where would Alibaba even get a dark metal vessel in the first place, I guess they werent paying much attention to the story..  or he used Dunyas? dont remember..

also when Al Thamen sent out an "army" to attack Sindria consisting on some generic flying monsters and that same 3 fodder dudes Sinbads household took care of in the manga... and Yamu took care half of the army by herself..

it was kind of amazing how they chopped up the story, and then tried to put in the main plot points from it while adding their own bad shit, and tried to put it back on the rails by the end of season 1 like nothing happened.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 17, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> where would Alibaba even get a dark metal vessel in the first place, I guess they werent paying much attention to the story..  or he used Dunyas? dont remember..
> 
> also when Al Thamen sent out an "army" to attack Sindria consisting on some generic flying monsters and that same 3 fodder dudes Sinbads household took care of in the manga... and Yamu took care half of the army by herself..
> 
> it was kind of amazing how they chopped up the story, and then tried to put in the main plot points from it while adding their own bad shit, and tried to put it back on the rails by the end of season 1 like nothing happened.



IIRC he was infected by Dunyas black ruhk .

That Season 1 "war" , made it look like Gyouken was a head-less chicken as Al Tharmen leader .



Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Text on the final page + Hakuryuu opinion of Kougyoku not being mad at Sinbad = Around 90% chance Kougyoku will fall to depravity at some point, then Gyouken will take over her body?

I can see where its going very clearly:

Kougyoku will attempt to kill Sinbad, Sinbad trolls her again, then Aladdin shows up to help her but cant do anything either, and they get rescued by Alibaba and Judar.

It will be trigger for another War in Balbadd.


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Sep 17, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> IIRC he was infected by Dunyas black ruhk .
> 
> That Season 1 "war" , made it look like Gyouken was a head-less chicken as Al Tharmen leader .
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I have to ask, why would Judar do anything to break someone from a path of depravity? I've been meaning to ask this, but it seems like people have the idea that when he comes back he's going to be like a peace loving smurf or something. Did I miss the part where he was now a good guy? Granted, it only took a few panels for people's opinion of Hakuryu to change from insane mass murderer to "ah, he's alright I guess".


]



Kell?gem said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 See, this is what I'm trying to say though. Even if she does "understand" that Hakuryu had the so-called rights of the throne that doesn't change the fact that Kouen is her brother. That's tantamount to saying that Sasuke should have just been okay with the village killing off his parents and whole clan because lol reasons... Logic often doesn't apply in these situations. If she doesn't know about Kouen then she is either Morgiana levels of unfeeling or she never felt anything for Kouen in the first place. Is it too much to ask for a semblance of real emotion from these characters? They had it earlier in the series, but since Alma Torran nothing has made a lick of sense. I want Cassim back for goodness sake. That was a dude who called BS when he f-ing saw it.

Also, I kind of have to side with Sinbad. Dude has literally not done anything explicitly wrong or evil. All of his actions so far have had justification. That's part of why he is an interesting villain. And he wasn't the one who prodded Hakuryu into doing what he did. He merely took advantage of the opportunity when Hakuryu couldn't cash the check that he wrote. That's called being a business man. Manga will be better when we move away from Hakush!t and the Kous in favor of Alibaba and Sinbad. I don't even want to see Aladdin's face.

/too much rage


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 17, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 





I cant wait to see Judars reaction after noticing Hakuryuu isnt 100% fallen to depravity.

MH theories that might likely happen



> -Kouen's metal limbs are/will turn into his metal vessels. Maybe the hidden meaning behind that smirk was he was planning to get his MVs back through the limbs that he gave Hakuryuu. If that were true, I want to see the walking stick transform into Astaroth's sword. I can't imagine Kouen remaining inactive and letting Sinbad do with Kou as he pleases. There's also that alliance between him and Muu from that time in Balbadd. I wonder when they'll contact each other.
> 
> -Kougyoku sharing the character '玉' with Gyokuen is a hint she'll become Arba's new host. I prefer Arbaryuu.


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 17, 2015)

afrosheen6565 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



maybe it was business for Sinbad, but I have the feeling Kougyoku trusted him much more than Hakuryuu.. nearly anyone could have see a Hakuryuu X Kouen confrontation coming from miles away, and I dont remember Kougyoku having much of an interaction with Hakuryuu, I think she always kept a fair distance from him. its harder to be mad at someone if you know not to expect good from him, and have a lot of time to get used to the thought he is going to be your enemy and someone you must kill.

OTOH she had the feeling Sinbad is a nice guy and had a crush on him, and that guy using her against her brothers, I can see why she would feel more passionate hatred towards him, especially right now. he not just played with her feelings, but used her all along and against the most precious persons for her, its an absolute betray of trust.

add in the fact she might know of Hakuryu sparing Kouen..


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 18, 2015)

What are the chances we get 282 Spoilers earlier than expected?


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 18, 2015)

dunno, but I feel like losing interest in Magi as well..

unless next arc is really promising I think Im going to stop posting on a regular basis.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 18, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> What are the chances we get 282 Spoilers earlier than expected?



Very little, they normally have them out early on Monday at like 1.00 am.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 18, 2015)

HST came out early, FT and NNT spoilers are already out, I feel there is a slight chance we get 282 on Sunday.

I want Hakuei being relevant in the next arc , I mean its still gonna be Kou related but why she is irrevelant and the same goes for the other Ren siblings no named Kougyoku..


----------



## Reyes (Sep 18, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> HST came out early, FT and NNT spoilers are already out, I feel there is a slight chance we get 282 on Sunday.
> 
> I want Hakuei being relevant in the next arc , I mean its still gonna be Kou related but why she is irrevelant and the same goes for the other Ren siblings no named Kougyoku..



Kougyoku and Hakuryuu are pretty much the only relevant ones for the time being and I don't see that changing anytime soon.

I would like to say we may see Hakuei again this chapter are soon, but I really don't think we will. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



The brothers are out unless they decide to move on there own back into the plot or someone comes to them, and it's most likely going to be the latter. Hakuryuu or Aladdin come to them because they need more help, after all they are still MV users and one of them has the 2nd most on the planet.




Although can't they transfer their Djin's into a new weapon, without the former MV's?


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 18, 2015)

Reyes said:


> Kougyoku and Hakuryuu are pretty much the only relevant ones for the time being and I don't see that changing anytime soon.
> 
> I would like to say we may see Hakuei again this chapter are soon, but I really don't think we will.
> 
> ...



Slim chances Hakuei becomes relevant if...
*Spoiler*: __ 



Kougyoku attempts to kill Sinbad but Hakuei shows up protects him because she owes him for saving Hakuryuu  

In Kougyokus mind, besides Sinbad, Hakuei is another person that really despises for:

- Betraying his family
- Stealing her "loved one" and later killing him(Remember neither of them know Kouen is still alive).
- Supporting a wolf wearing sheep clothes.

They could transfer their djinn into another weapons, but they need their old MVs first.

In previous post, I mentioned someone from MH theory of Hakuryuu transfering Kouens Djinns into his artificial limbs(making them Kouens new MVs) .

I bet Kouen will plan an invasion to the castle and free his HVs, thus leading to another War in Balbadd.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 18, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> dunno, but I feel like losing interest in Magi as well..
> 
> unless next arc is really promising I think Im going to stop posting on a regular basis.



I lost most of my interest during the post-Hogwarts war arc.
Used to be one of if not my favorite weekly series at the time, now it's been a chore to read since the Medium battle.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 18, 2015)

Are they still on Namek?


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 19, 2015)

Magi is shit without Alibaba.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 19, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Slim chances Hakuei becomes relevant if...
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Hakuei should feel loyal to him. 






ensoriki said:


> Magi is shit without Alibaba.



He should have been back already.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 19, 2015)

Magi 282 Spoiler:


*Spoiler*: __ 





I think I have to keep reading now...En save her 

Alibaba and Judar might not be back for 2 years???

Timeskip happening??

I can't take this, I don't want to see the world 2 years later with Arbahakuei and Evil Sinbad 

This has to be end game or one more arc before end game.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 19, 2015)

Wait this is the final arc:



Why did I have to see all this shit, before I went to sleep.


----------



## Kamina. (Sep 19, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Did Sinbad revive her or something? 
Disappointing that Sinbad is going to be one of the Final Villains, hes the GOAT of the series. Would have preferred him over Alibaba & Aladdin the noobs.


----------



## Rai (Sep 19, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sinbad is FV...?!


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 19, 2015)

Reyes said:


> Wait this is the final arc:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did I have to see all this shit, before I went to sleep.



I was expecting 1 more arc before hitting EoS but this is very shocking.

Final Arc might likely be as long as Nardos/Bleach Final Arcs.

As for the spoilers..


*Spoiler*: __ 



IM MINDBLOWN.

I cant believe Ohtaka did it and made Arbakuei canon, Hakuei became relevant again.

Welcome back to the dark side, Hakuryuu kun .

People I expect dying for the final arc:

Yunan (getting weaker and said his time will be up soon)
Hakuryuu (He might fall into the dark side 100% again)
Ignatius (We might see him finally fighting but might die because badass old people tend to die often in Mangas)
Sinbad (He is the reicarnation of the evil known as David)
Gyouken(She might probably get sealed into the Shadow realm)

Maybe very few of the SSAs KVs(Like Rametoto)


----------



## Firo (Sep 19, 2015)

Reyes said:


> Magi 282 Spoiler:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Always the opportunist.


----------



## santanico (Sep 19, 2015)

didn't we all call it?


----------



## TigerTwista (Sep 19, 2015)

I swear the faces looks creepy as hell sometimes but I'm actually just a tad bit excited to see how this is gonna play out in the end.


----------



## Luciana (Sep 19, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 




The spoilers, wut. 

inb4 Hak is also Arba


----------



## santanico (Sep 19, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I smell a marriage between Sinbad and Arba!Hakuei coming


----------



## Harbour (Sep 19, 2015)

Sinbad and Arba as partners - what can even be more disgusting?


----------



## Luciana (Sep 19, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Just realized something...It will take Alibaba and Judar 2 years to get back...
Is Ali going to get a new body or something, because his will be all rotten by then...


----------



## Reyes (Sep 19, 2015)

Magi 282 Details:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Judar's nagging at Mother Dragon, but it'll take them at least 2 years till they arrive, and theybrush across Fanalis on their way.

In Rakushou, Hakuryuu is performing his enthronement ceremony, Mor and Aladin are watching him. Toto tells Olba it's the worst time to take revenge, and Olba says of course he knows that, and he doesn't really feel like taking revenge anyway. Hakuryuu promises himself to keep living on to protect Kou,
Aladin thinks that there will be no more war since Kou, Balbadd and Magnostadt is now part of SSA, Reim is a bit different but Titus won't be starting a war. So this is all thanks to Sinbad... but then what was the meaning of uneasiness Yuana and I felt about him?

And then we see Hakuei and Sinbad in a room. Hakuei thanks Sinabd about Hakuryuu and says uniting world into one has been her dream, so she wants to help Sinbad beside him.
Sinbad says he's OK with that, and praises her for being so decieving. Hakuryuu and Aladin both thinks you're dead, Gyoukuen, or should I call you Arba?
Arba smiles that crazy smile of her's, and says You, David... David-sama... I've been loathing you since I knew you've been taking Ill Illah's power away... I decided to kill you... and took Solomon's side who felt the same way as I do... but now I know now... you are now Ill Illah himself... Please use my power too!
Arba is clinging to Sinabd, bur Sinbad takes her off.
Sinad says I'd rather not be mistaken. I am I, Sinbad and not David himself. I've been following my beliefs. 
Arba, you are an attractive woman who has the most knowledge and power in this world. But you as an Al Thamen is of no use to me. So from now on you will be following my ways.
And Arba agrees, and they take hands.

Narration
So after a thousand years fron Alma Tran, the world is uniting into one once again.
There are those who decided to proceed forward(Hakuryuu, Morgiana, Aladin, Alibaba's HVs' cut) and those who are taken by hatred(Kougyouku's cut)
(Aladin asks Kouguoku if's she's reaaly OK, and she says it's OK since Sinbad took Zepar off her.)
And then those who are trying to start a new era(Sinbad and Arba).





My thoughts:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Why did he have to say the attraction part, fuck me I don't want to know what these 2 will be doing over these 2 years. 

So apparently everyone thinks Hakuei died? WTF I'm guessing it had to be suicide since who could have killed her without anyone investigating into it? Most likely due to grief about Kouen death maybe.

I feel so bad for her, because not only has she might have killed herself, but her body in control of her mother who will not only work with the FV but fuck him....please Ohkkata let that last detail not happen. 

Give her a happy ending after this shit.

Kouen teams up with Hakuryuu to save her, please Ohkata 

If they are going to be there 2 years, how are they going to help, gather up those Fannis and have a army themselves? Or some weird powerup?


----------



## Reyes (Sep 19, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> I was expecting 1 more arc before hitting EoS but this is very shocking.
> 
> Final Arc might likely be as long as Nardos/Bleach Final Arcs.
> 
> ...





I don't think Magi will go on for that many chapters, we are 4 years into the Blood war and it's still not done. Magi longest arc was about 6.5 volumes. I think we might just get a 2 year arc.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hakuei not relevant for the right reasons. 

Magi might be on break next week, holiday or something I think. or because of the holiday we got chapters early.

Yeah think all those you mean have the biggest death flags.

I hope they manage to get Hakuei in control of her body or something though.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 19, 2015)

Reyes said:


> Magi 282 Details:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Eh I believe Sinbad meant Aladdin and Hakuryuu think GYOUKEN/Arba(not Hakuei) is dead 

I guess Arba put some of her ruhk inside Hakuei body the moment she gave her birth in case her original body got destroyed ala Orochimaru?

If there is a timeskip, 50 50 chance Arba and Sinbad make out . And poor Kouen get NTRd.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 19, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



They established for someone from where ever Gyouken real body is at, you have to take control over a recently dead body.

Unless Arba that strong to where she doesn't need that.

It doesn't count!!!! Hakuei isn't in control here, it's not really NTR...or at least fully. 





More details:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Judar is complaining to the Mother Dragon that this is taking too long. Alibaba tells him to stop, since it?d take them 40 years if they walked on their own, and Judar gets all pouty that he wants to go back soon, or the war with Kouen will be over before they get there (well, about that?). He wants to go back home soon so that he can continue raging war together with Hakuryuu. Hearing his name, Alibaba wonders what is Hakuryuu up to now? .
Hakuryuu, in fact, is being formally crowned emperor as they speak. Aladdin announces it, and Mor says that she will watch over him.
In his own thoughts, Aladdin muses about how the atmosphere around Hakuryuu has changed. Maybe it?s because he made up with his brother? I?m not sure about the next line, but I think he says that while it?s impossible now, he hopes Hakuryuu will be able to build a good relationship with Kouha and Koumei in the future. If so, he believes the Kou countries will take a different form and keep moving forward.
Meanwhile, Toto tells Olba to forget his revenge, and the timing is not right. Olba is not amused at first, but he says that even though Alibaba is gone, he doesn?t feel like doing it either. Birgit wonders how does having your revenge over feels? .
Hakuryuu: ?From now on, I will live for the sake of those entrusted to me?. Hakuryuu is now the emperor of Kou.
Back to Aladdin, he realizes that now all these countries are part of the Seven Seas Alliance. Reim is different, but Titus doesn?t want war so it should be alright. It?s great, and it?s all thanks to Sinbad? however, why are him and Yunan so uneasy about Sinbad?? (oh boy?)
Scene shift to Sinbad and Hakuei, who is thanking Sinbad for assisting her brother. She says that seeing the world as one was her dream, and in the future, she wants to lend him her strength.
Sinbad ?I don?t mind!! By the way? you are really good?
Hakuei: ?Eh??
Sinbad ?Both Hakuryuu and Aladdin thought you had died. You are a really good actress! Ren Gyokuen-dono. Or should I call you Arba?
Arba smiles that awful smile of hers. So he was really David? she hated him for taking power away from ?that person? (Il Ilah), so in order to kill him she joined Solomon. However, she finally understands that right now David is Il Ilah itself, and she clings to Sinbad, asking him to use her power. He pushes her away, saying she is misunderstanding.
Sinbad: ?I am myself, Sinbad. I?m not David himself. I have always been moving forward following my own beliefs only. Arba. You are certainly a fascinating woman. You have more knowledge and power than anyone else? However? the you from Al Thamen is of no us to me. From now on you will do everything according to my methods. Even so [are you ok with it]??
Arbakuei: ?Yes, with pleasure!!?, and they shake hands? .
Back to Hanibaba and Co, they find? Fanalis! Who return their greeting with a smile . Alibaba really wants to talk to them, but now is not the time.
So after a thousand years since the tragedy of Alma Torran, the world is moving into the direction of becoming one again. In this era, there are people who wish to keep moving forward to the future (Hakuryuu, Aladdin, Alibaba, Mor), and one who is bound by hatred (cut to Aladdin and Kougyoku; he asks if she is really ok, and she replies once again that she is, and the Sinbad removed Zepar from her).
And we also have those who want to build a new era? Sinbad and Arba.
We now go back to Judar, who asks the Mother Dragon how much longer it will take? She says to leave it to her, and they will be there in the blink of an eye? which is two years in their [Judar?s] time. Judar is? let?s just say he is not pleased.
And finally? on October 28th, the final arc of Magi will start.


----------



## Harbour (Sep 19, 2015)

Sounds like timeskip.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 19, 2015)

Harbour said:


> Sinbad, David and Arba as partners - what can even be more disgusting?



Fixed 

And you should spoiler this.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 19, 2015)

Reyes said:


> I don't think Magi will go on for that many chapters, we are 4 years into the Blood war and it's still not done. Magi longest arc was about 6.5 volumes. I think we might just get a 2 year arc.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



What are the chances we get a sequel, though? For what has been going on, it feels that a sequel would be needed because there is gonna be a lots of asspulls moments.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Sage Mode Alibaba is gonna be ridiculously OP if he is gonna take down Sinbad aka Ill Illah itself.

If Ohtaka is gonna follow closely history, then Hakuei has to stay dead if Kougyoku is gonna become Empress after the last War ends, of course the other princessess we have no idea what their names are might kick the bucket as well.

If Hakuei stays dead then we might add to the death lists:

Kouen: Might be killed by Sinbad in order to hype him, he has a excuse if he loses to him though.

But Dont worry, Aladdin is gonna save Hakuei with Solodom Wisdom .









Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well Kouen hyped her as the strongest Magi after Solomon, and she is also the strongest swordwoman.

I cant wait to see the pic when Arba and Sinbad shake hands, one of the biggest swerves in manga in the last years.

IDK but Kougyoku is gonna raise herself a deathflag if she is going after Sinbad by herself .


----------



## Reyes (Sep 19, 2015)

Wonder what this all means for the spin-off, that has to be wrapping up soon then right? Can't imagine it would run for most of the final arc.

The final arc starts in October 28, what the hell is see going till then. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hopefully all important time skip bits, happen before then. 

Really what was the point of this arc other than making Sinbad FV, establishing Arba can return? Kouen and his brothers are going to be back and Hakuryuu first 2 years in office we might just skip over.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 19, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> What are the chances we get a sequel, though? For what has been going on, it feels that a sequel would be needed because there is gonna be a lots of asspulls moments.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Very unlikely, unless the Magazine cancels Magi and it moves to another magazine. I rather the series wrap up now, asspulls are going to happen, but what ones are you talking about?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Alibaba will get more stronger but he's still going to need help. At this point it might just be him, Aladdin and the other magi's vs David.

I wonder what's going to happen to the SSA now? Will some turn on David or will some follow. Sinbad seems to know his connection to David.

I don't see Kouen dying if they bothered keeping him alive this arc. Hell if Hakuryuu dies, he's the best candidate to take over from there.

Yeah not that you mention it, Kougyoku seems like she might die now to. Hell maybe she will be the only Ren to die.


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 19, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



uh, these spoilers... 

have mixed feelings, but I guess I dont like it..

so thats the solution for the Gyokuen / Sinbad opposition? Gyokuen becones all Sinbad fangirl and tool cause she realize he is Il Illah (while he was just a person who was leeching on Il Illah before, and Gyokuen could've been hellbent on separating them, but apparently thats not the case)?

also I thought I want Gyokuen back, but when I saw her usual crazy face with her usual madness, I had the reaction "not this shit again"..

..I guess if she keeps being just the crazy devoted follower the manga was better without her, cause Im getting tired of that shit.

now all the bad guys are getting collected on one side.. Al Thamen is going to do the nasty work for Sinbad lurking in the dark, while SAA are his gallant knights? this way I can see this lasting for one huge arc..

and feeling bad for Hakuei for being the next host.. someone had to be it, but I didnt want that.

at least I liked Sinbad making it clear he is not David, but his own person.


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Sep 19, 2015)

ensoriki said:


> Magi is shit without Alibaba.




*Spoiler*: __ 



 Fret not for the king returns! Magna has really taken a downturn without him. I'll be chuckling a bit though when he comes back and sees that his supposed lifelong friends are chilling with the dude that scythed him in the face... and he'll inevitably be okay with it because heaven forbid a character in this magna feel real emotion (except Kougyoku, her anger is a breath of fresh air [provided she knows of Kouens fate])


----------



## Reyes (Sep 19, 2015)

The new editor might have a hand in this rushing towards the final arc.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 19, 2015)

Magi 282 Raw: 63 is out

Please don't last as long as Naruto or Bleach final arc.


----------



## jazz189 (Sep 19, 2015)

Reyes said:


> Very unlikely, unless the Magazine cancels Magi and it moves to another magazine. I rather the series wrap up now, asspulls are going to happen, but what ones are you talking about?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Considering Magi's sales lately I seriously doubt it's been canceled. It's one of the best selling for it's magazine, but it may be moving to a different magazine because is getting too violent or just dealing with topics that are too mature for it's magazine(a la D.Gray-man) where it might get a sequel of a different name. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kouen will probably stay alive if only for Kougyoku's sake. But by the time that Space Bros. come back Alibaba will have become a sage and Judar enlightened enough that he can actually recognize that Gyouken has taken over Hakuei's body and fight her, they will have the knowledge to cut away Sinbad's lies and reveal the truth.


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 19, 2015)

I missed the note about this being the final arc when reading the spoilers..

well..shit  .. so many things left to show. this have to be one long ass arc.

and it has to be a war arc, I cant see a bunch of protagonists standing up against Sinbad. so I hope its going to be better than Bleach and Narutos final war arcs.


*Spoiler*: __ 



timeskip, then Alibaba returns, spilling the beans about Sinbad/David, making Hakuryuu join forces with the Ren siblings and Reim, and fight a war first against the SSA, then after they realize Sinbad is ebil, everyone against Sinbad and Al Thamen/ Gyokuen?






jazz189 said:


> and Judar enlightened enough that he can actually recognize that Gyouken has taken over Hakuei's body and fight her



how would that work exactly? Judar just sitting on the back of the dragon for 2 years making him enlightened?

..I have the feeling Judars character development is going to be forced..



Reyes said:


> Please don't last as long as Naruto or Bleach final arc.



I dont think the length is the issue, more like the presentation.. there is a lot of unused substance in Magi, I think it should last for a couple of years.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 19, 2015)

jazz189 said:


> Considering Magi's sales lately I seriously doubt it's been canceled. It's one of the best selling for it's magazine, but it may be moving to a different magazine because is getting too violent or just dealing with topics that are too mature for it's magazine(a la D.Gray-man) where it might get a sequel of a different name.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I don't think it's getting canceled either, it's too big. Maybe rushed towards an ending for the series. The manga may be popular and sell but not the magazine it's in. They want new manga to breed life into the magazine. And honestly seeing how the war feels rushed I'm won't be surprised if that the case, but it's not like they will say it is.

D.Gray-man got move due to the author bad health, which why it went to a monthly series, she couldn't handle that and now it's in a quarterly series.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I hope alibaba reveals the truth and just fights Sinbad/David, beating Gyouken and maybe saving Hakuei should be up to her family.






Kell?gem said:


> I missed the note about this being the final arc when reading the spoilers..
> 
> well..shit  .. so many things left to show. this have to be one long ass arc.
> 
> ...



With me thinking the editor is rushing the series out the door, I don't think it will be to long. Maybe 2 years, which is longer than any Magi arc and with this being the final it should be the longest.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I think some might stay on Sinbad and David side from the SSA.


----------



## jazz189 (Sep 19, 2015)

I take back what I said



> *Shonen Sunday's New Editor-in-Chief Promises Changes*
> 
> Takenori Ichihara, the new editor-in-chief of Shogakukan's Weekly Shonen Sunday magazine announced in this year's 38th issue on Wednesday that he plans to make changes to the magazine starting this fall.
> 
> ...




I want to increase sales so I'm going to cancel the most popular series running in the magazine because it doesn't fit my aesthetic, and put all my cash behind untried writers. Talk about putting all your eggs in one basket.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 19, 2015)

Yup he rushing the series out the door, but will keep then around just long enough to get more money out of it.

Any one thinking a sequel series will happen, may just have to give up now.


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 19, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I think some might stay on Sinbad and David side from the SSA.



which ones? 

I think all of them are decent enough to leave, at least his household bitches 

maybe Yamato and his country is going to stay..


----------



## Reyes (Sep 19, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> which ones?
> 
> I think all of them are decent enough to leave, at least his household bitches
> 
> maybe Yamato and his country is going to stay..



Don't really know, it's not like I know much about the people themselves since I only read the main series.

Hell we might only have characterizations for them in the spin-off manga now. You think she's going to care giving these guys screen time for the final arc or at least decent screen time.

Yamato might, I want him to eat it bad, Kouha get revenge

I imagine the most loyal generals will stay on Sinbad side. With the one's leaving being Shar, Masrur and Yama.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 19, 2015)

“The Kou Empire arc ends this week. There will be extra pages (note: normally, a Magi chapter is 18 pages in length). Thank you for accompanying me until the end.

I’ll take a break until the new arc starts. Please, accept my sincerest apologies. I’ll be back full of energy and enthusiasm, please, read it!”

Magi on break till October 28....


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 19, 2015)

Reyes said:


> ?The Kou Empire arc ends this week. There will be extra pages (note: normally, a Magi chapter is 18 pages in length). Thank you for accompanying me until the end.
> 
> I?ll take a break until the new arc starts. Please, accept my sincerest apologies. I?ll be back full of energy and enthusiasm, please, read it!?
> 
> Magi on break till October 28....


----------



## jazz189 (Sep 19, 2015)

Reyes said:


> Yup he rushing the series out the door, but will keep then around just long enough to get more money out of it.
> 
> Any one thinking a sequel series will happen, may just have to give up now.



It's hilarious because his idea is stupid from a marketing stand point, because he's essentially getting rid of all of his safety nets and jumping into it head first. It takes a lot make a hit, hell you can even say that there's no guarantee that his aesthetic is one that is pleasing to potential readers. It's never a good idea to cancel a popular series, especially if magazine already has low sales because you will those readers who will stop buying the magazine because it no longer has their favorite series.

A sequel series could probably still happen but it would be a decision from the publisher Shogakukan not from the chief editor of it's magazine. 

Or, if Ohtaka also doesn't get disheartened from this she also has another option to give the ending a cliffhanger and to basically shop around for other publishers, because Magi is a popular series it's likely that it would get picked up very easily(if she isn't already getting offers for it) then they can change it's subtitle and continue the series as a sequel.

It wouldn't be the first time that Shogakukan made the wrong decision and canceled a popular manga only for the series and mangaka to be picked up by another publisher. In Ohtaka's case she's worked with Square Enix before so she's not a newbie, she has contacts. 

So yeah it's much to early to know whether or not this will be the end. It all depends on Ohtaka.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 19, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


>



All this Magi news in one day...I just want it to end now.


----------



## Harbour (Sep 19, 2015)

So, lets summarize the results of this arc: Kouen lost few limbs, was dethroned and thrown to some prison island, Hakuryuu suddenly became good and redeemed, healed and Emperor.


Definitely not the best arc.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 19, 2015)

Reyes said:


> Very unlikely, unless the Magazine cancels Magi and it moves to another magazine. I rather the series wrap up now, asspulls are going to happen, but what ones are you talking about?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 




When he returns I expect him to be stronger all of KVs/MVs by a long mile since u know he was fighting for 100 years.

I guess we have an idea what are gonna be the main fights:

Sinbad vs Alibaba(with Muu and Kouen)

Gyouken vs the 4 Magis

It will be the beginning of the end for SSA, some of them will break apart from the group once they find out about Sinbad true identity.

Out of the Sinbad HVs, obviously the Trio will break away.

What if Kouha ends up Emperor? But that would mean Kouen and Hakuryuu have to die in the final War. 

For me, Kouha and Koumei are safe from dying in the final War.







Reyes said:


> ?The Kou Empire arc ends this week. There will be extra pages (note: normally, a Magi chapter is 18 pages in length). Thank you for accompanying me until the end.
> 
> I?ll take a break until the new arc starts. Please, accept my sincerest apologies. I?ll be back full of energy and enthusiasm, please, read it!?
> 
> Magi on break till October 28....



It would be a good time to re-read the manga again(specially AT).


*Spoiler*: __ 



Expecting the Final arc to begin with a timeskip.

During those 2 years Kouen would plan how to destroy the SSA from the inside, and first thing is to free his HVs from prison..


----------



## Reyes (Sep 19, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



The magi's should go after Sinbad, he's the bigger threat.

Gyouken should be a family fight. 

Maybe he's another KV isn't he?  

Kouen & Hakuryuu could just serve under who's ever going to be king as a general or main advisor.

Yeah with the break I'm expecting time skip, she needs to come up with designs after all.

I would love for that to happen but I doubt it, it depends what happens over those 2 years.





Maybe I will take a break and pick it up when the final arc ramps up.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 19, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



But it was already implied no KV is a match for Gyouken, in other words only the Magis can stop her.

Gyouken killed Sheeba(Aladdins mother) so it makes sense if Aladdin gets to land to final blow on her.

Ohtaka should come up with one hell of a design for Morg once she reaches her final form .


----------



## Palm Siberia (Sep 19, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well now Ren Gyokuen has to come back for the last arc unless the writer wants to get this over with.


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Sep 19, 2015)

Harbour said:


> So, lets summarize the results of this arc: Kouen lost few limbs, was dethroned and thrown to some prison island, Hakuryuu suddenly became good and redeemed, healed and Emperor.
> 
> 
> Definitely not the best arc.



This arc was gabbage. Nothing redeeming about it. We skipped a lot of action, characters made decisions for no reason and our supposed MC acted (or didn't act) shamefully. Aladdin puzzles me the most -- was completely irrelevant and made Haku his king for....reasons. 

Ohtaka needs a break. Glad she's taking it. Hopefully she'll  be rejuvenated next month, because there's nothing worse than a great anime or manga with a great premise and story that fails to stick the landing...ruins everything that happened before


----------



## Black Knight (Sep 19, 2015)

^ Your opinion is garbage.



Harbour said:


> So, lets summarize the results of this arc: Kouen lost few limbs, was dethroned and thrown to some prison island, Hakuryuu *suddenly* became good and redeemed, healed and Emperor.
> 
> 
> Definitely not the best arc.



You have not understood anything if you say that.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 19, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Judar can be there for that, so he can see Hakuryuu turned into a bish. 

Aladdin rather see his grandpa, plus Alibaba will be going after him so he will to.

I wonder how much focus Morg could even get.

These last few chapters been terrible for a Enei fan...I still have hope.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 19, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 





Morg would likely battle either Masrud or IDK maybe a SSA MV? If she gets to assimilate or turn into beast mode, Doubt she is battling Gyouken unless beast mode grants her immense durability and insane physical damage.


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Sep 19, 2015)

Black Knight said:


> ^ Your opinion is garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> You have not understood anything if you say that.


Calls opinion garbage. Fails to acknowledge facts stated in post. 
You're cute though. Its no secret this manga has work to do to redeem itself after a few lackluster arcs recently.


----------



## santanico (Sep 19, 2015)

afrosheen6565 said:


> Calls opinion garbage. Fails to acknowledge facts stated in post.
> You're cute though. Its no secret this manga has work to do to redeem itself after a few lackluster arcs recently.



he's trolling, just ignore his ass



*Spoiler*: __ 



I wonder if they'll find a way to kick Arba out of Hakuei's body


----------



## Reyes (Sep 19, 2015)

starr said:


> he's trolling, just ignore his ass
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



They fucking better. 

Sage Alibaba or Aladdin to the rescue.


----------



## Blade (Sep 19, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



We all know that Sinbad is the avatar of David, so it's good to see Sinbad making everyone salty and jelly.


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 19, 2015)

there is hardly any plot points remained they need to address 


*Spoiler*: __ 




-Alibaba coming back and having a talk with Hakuryuu (taking like a couple of chapters)
-exorcising Gyokuen out of Hakuei
-Alibabas conviction and plans as a King
-SSA reaction about Sinbad being David
-Hakuryuu turning against Sinbad
-maybe Kougyoku taking some kind of revenge on Sinbad, but I doubt its going to happen, but she is going to try though

otoh as far as fights are concerned, I'd like to see all of the major characters getting one.. that would take a lot of time though.

I have the feeling David is going to kill Gyokuen.. btw now that she is someone elses body I think she must be weaker, so when she dies they can say it was because Hakuryuu weakened her so he had his revenge.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 19, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> there is hardly any plot points remained they need to address
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't know if we will get a fight with every major charterers, if we do it won't be for long. Magi not really a battle series, if anything they will set up some battles but then cut away to the major ones.

He can kill Gyouken, just not Hakuei. 

Hakuryuu will turn the sec he knows he's working with Arba, I do wonder how everyone is going to learn that though? 

You think anyone going to die?


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 19, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



there are times Magi is battle shounenish... after Zagan when that 3 had their fights against Al Thamen goons for example... or the whole Medium battle.. 

everyone should have like 2 chapters time to shine... by everyone, I mean Ren siblings, Hakuryuu, Alibaba, Aladdin, Judar, Morg, Masrur, Sharkan, Yamu (though they had their fights already so no tragedy if they wont have another), Jafar, Muu, Titus, and maybe the 4 MV users arrived with Sinbad, so only the significant ones. the MV users on Kou and SSA side should fight each other, the household users should have some Al Thamen fodder, Hakuryuu and Alibaba against Sinbad, Aladdin and Judar against Gyokuen and Hakuei... well, sucks to be her.

Im not sure about the deaths at this point, Id say Kouen still has a good chance (the kind of character they tend to kill off, especially with now his limbs fucked up.. wise, male, kind of old, fully developed, have an impact on others), maybe Hakuryuu.. and Sinbad.

Kouens chance of dying: 70%
Hakuryuu: 50%


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 19, 2015)

starr said:


> he's trolling, just ignore his ass
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Solomon Wisdom, or another AT technique.






Kell?gem said:


> there is hardly any plot points remained they need to address
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Gyouken weaker? Nah

I see her stronger with Paimon at her hand, she is gonna spam EM like crazy .


----------



## Reyes (Sep 19, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't care what bullshit explantion they use, just save her. 

Also I don't think she can use Paimon, can't Magi not use MV's? 

Although hax's can happen with Arba.

Hopefully Kouen does get to fight Arbahakuei, cuss not only does he care for Hakuei, this is his own chance to get revenge on her. He deserves to have a chance, he's bitter he didn't get a shot.


*Spoiler*: __ 










Wonder if any of the knowledge he collect or learn about the other world will help.


----------



## santanico (Sep 19, 2015)

hopefully it will be possible, I mean look what happened when they tried to restore Alibaba


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 20, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 





Even if its the anime original ending from Season 1 the reason Hakuei returns? .

Arba is inside a MV user body, so she should be able to use her MV, shouldnt  she?

For me It would be fine if at least he gets to distract Arba in time for Aladdin to strike her the final blow then saves Hakuei?

On the other hands, those pics u posted kinda raised him another Death flag .

Both Kouen and Hakuei need each other, its either kill both of them or make them survive.

Seeing Kouen smiling felt weird and at the same time kinda sad.

I imagine this during the timeskip, Arba still acting as Hakuei: "Hakuryuu, Im pregnant"

Hakuryuus reaction:


----------



## Reyes (Sep 20, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't even know what you are referencing with season 1, never really watch the anime.

Maybe, even so would Paimon even listen to her commands knowing it's really Arba. Although I guess she could just force her. I don't really see the point in all of that though. Arba a strong enough on her own without a MV.

I can see Kouen living without Hakuei, but not the other way around if he dies trying to save her. They need together or just have a touching final moment or all that build for there relationship is pointless. 

Oh god no...I couldn't take that, I would be just like Hakuryuu. Hell this isn't even a pairing thing, it's would be so fucked up for that to happen in her body without her having any control. 

Baby with Kouen in the end or nothing.


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 20, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



why the hell would Gyokuei use Paimon when he can casually cut a mountain in 2 with her own attacks? her own shit should be stronger than Paimons EM.

also Im sure she has pride in her own techniques as opposed to using Ugos MVs.




btw wasnt it like Alibabas body is dying because rukh is leaking from it last time we saw him? so they found a way to conserve it, or by the time he returns only his skeleton remains and we have skeleton warrior alibaba instead of cactoid, or what?


----------



## Lortastic (Sep 20, 2015)

So does the break start from chapter 280?


----------



## santanico (Sep 20, 2015)

skeleton Alibaba lolz


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 20, 2015)

Zombiebaba is another option, craving for some brain..


----------



## Reyes (Sep 20, 2015)

Lortastic said:


> So does the break start from chapter 280?



That's the ending to the arc.

The break starts at 282.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 20, 2015)

Link removed

It finally got translated, guys took there sweet ass time.


----------



## son_michael (Sep 20, 2015)

can't believe they are redeeming Hakuryu already -_-  I swear Morgiana better be disgusted with him and not offer him emotional womanly support...


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Sep 20, 2015)

son_michael said:


> can't believe they are redeeming Hakuryu already -_-  I swear Morgiana better be disgusted with him and not offer him emotional womanly support...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Bruh, you're going to be SO disappointed.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 20, 2015)

I'd like to say that Magi has officially jumped the shark, but that already happened over two years ago.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 20, 2015)

I'm sort of glad it's ending, everyone suffering can hopefully end.

Still debating if I really want to read this week to week.


----------



## Araragi (Sep 20, 2015)

so that happened


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Sep 20, 2015)

Reyes said:


> I'm sort of glad it's ending, everyone suffering can hopefully end.
> 
> Still debating if I really want to read this week to week.



It might be easier to stomach some of the less than awesome story aspects if read on a monthly basis. But you'd miss the fun of discussing!


----------



## Reyes (Sep 20, 2015)

afrosheen6565 said:


> It might be easier to stomach some of the less than awesome story aspects if read on a monthly basis. But you'd miss the fun of discussing!



I'm sort of the mind that I rather read this all in one go or digest a large bit of the story all at once like how I caught up to the series.

Like the things I'm interested in wont happen for sometime. I rather wait and pick it up when those happen or close to happening rather than wait weeks upon weeks.


----------



## santanico (Sep 20, 2015)

Reading it week to week has done massive damage to me


----------



## Reyes (Sep 20, 2015)

Yeah rather just wait for the end or a year. This 5 week break will help with me moving away for now.


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 20, 2015)

come on, this arc was shit, but the ones before that - Alibaba vs Hakuryuu, and Hakuryuu vs Gyouken were good... I woudnt count Magi out yet.


about the chapter, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I wonder what was the point of Aladdins water clone having Kouens injured limbs, if only Hakuryuu knew about that detail..




Kouen had some evil grins when giving back Hakuryuus limbs, but I guess it was unintentional from the mangaka.. it sure looked like a shit eating grin, maybe it was supposed to be cynic.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 20, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> come on, this arc was shit, but the ones before that - Alibaba vs Hakuryuu, and Hakuryuu vs Gyouken were good... I woudnt count Magi out yet.
> 
> 
> about the chapter,
> ...



I dunno, the War/Medium arc and Alma Toran killed the series for me.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 20, 2015)

I'm not so much giving up on the series, I'm still interested in what's going to happen and certain events.

But just don't want to wait weeks and weeks for them to happen, especially since those events might only happen towards the end.

I rather wait in read chapters in chunks to Magi atm.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Sep 20, 2015)

Is chapter 281 out yet?


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 20, 2015)

It?s out translated though not sure it is the same team

chinese of 282  is out too


----------



## Palm Siberia (Sep 21, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Not happy about Arba's new goals and wow Haku killed his mom and when she was acting so innocent it really was her not Arba that's messed up.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 21, 2015)

281 is out.

Chapter 65

If u read carefully chapter 280, the moment the signal Hakuryuu gives before executing Kouen, it was the signal for Aladdin to use his illusion technique.

Im still scratching my head how Kouen was still alive after that 1 hit kill technique...


----------



## Reyes (Sep 21, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I do wonder when exactly did Arba possess Hakuei?

Was it immediately after her death, or some time between the death and the war?

It had to be before the battle and it would explain why they were surprised at her betrayal? (she was in support of King Kouen) Even the line where Sinbad said you are good at acting.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 21, 2015)

Wait... who translated 281? O_o


----------



## Reyes (Sep 21, 2015)

Don't know, but be glad you didn't have to wait forever between 280 and 281.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 21, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 





Ending of Season 1 featured Aladdin saving Alibaba with Nakama power .

Arba could force Paimon, like Hakuryuu forced Bellial to be under his command.

Because the Magis will be stronger due to the 2 year timeskip. Aladdin is gonna surpass Solomon, We still havent seeng Yudar going all out, Titus is gonna surpass Scheharezede, Judar can be stronger if he does the same physical training Aladdin did.

Among the Rens, Hakuei has gotten the worst treatment by far, so It wouldnt be surprising if Sinbad has sex with her .


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 21, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




If it was during the battle:
why didnt Hakuei HVs notice Hakuei was acting weird when they met Sinbad?

It has to be after the War was over, because it makes Hakuei HVs look like utter idiots.

One probability is that Al Tharmen revived her by using Hakueis body? It would explain why Al Tharmen has been MIA since the Rakushou battle


----------



## Reyes (Sep 21, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Nakama Power is OP, will save everything, don't you read FT. 

I just don't see much of a point in doing so. Also apparently fans are starting to think Paimon may have been a tease she would get controlled.

Please no. 

This shit is sad enough that she's being controlled when she barely done anything or is even that relevant, but to be sort of rape like that.  

I don't think the creator has the balls for that.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Sep 21, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 The creator won't, but artists and fanfic writers would do that for Sinbad and Hakuei.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 21, 2015)

Palm Siberia said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> The creator won't, but artists and fanfic writers would do that for Sinbad and Hakuei.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Proving one and for all there's fuck up people in any fanbase and some shippers are pure evil.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 21, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




Sinbad needs his bloodline to continue existing .

I wouldnt be surprised if he knew Kouen was still alive, and he decides to make Arbakuei lose her virginity is another way to giving the middle finger to him.

It would serve to see Kouen angry for the first time...


----------



## Palm Siberia (Sep 21, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 That would also piss off Haku not only he might have really killed his innocent mother his sister is now possessed and possibly wanting Sinbad's D just a wave of bad news.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 21, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



There are less horrible terrible ways to do all this though. 

Hell I don't even know if Sinbad will live in the end.

I don't think he knows or at least I hope not. I need WTF face on him and Arbahakuei when he returns or hell on everyone except Aladdin and Hakuryuu. 

Also in the character book, Arba views Kouen as someone who she can't have as her enemy or get him on her side...why?


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 21, 2015)

Palm Siberia said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> That would also piss off Haku not only he might have really killed his innocent mother his sister is now possessed and possibly wanting Sinbad's D just a wave of bad news.




*Spoiler*: __ 




And Hakuryuu might fall into depravity again because he would have to return to the path of vengeance.







Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Sinbad is dying if Alibaba is gonna become the King of the World.

I believe he might know, where is that David pic when he is checking everyone?

I would be kinda hilarious if Sinbad and Hakuei kiss in front of everyone(Kouens reaction would be priceless).

"You think u were going to be Hakueis first kiss, BUT IT WAS ME, SINBAD". .


----------



## Reyes (Sep 21, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well as far as we know he looks like he's only half fallen like Sinbad, right? I don't know if he will go back to being fallen, I think maybe this is just some sort of lead up with Judar development if his king candidate is no longer the way he wants him to be and will lead me to be good or at least better.

Sinbad should burn, let David pull a Kaguya on that fucker.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 21, 2015)

Kouen being alive is the last straw. 
Such a massive fucking asspull. 
I don't care if this series is ending, I'm dropping it.
This shit is almost if not as bad as Naruto now.
It's a shame too, this used to be one of my favorite series.


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 21, 2015)

Rica_Patin said:


> Kouen being alive is the last straw.
> Such a massive fucking asspull.
> I don't care if this series is ending, I'm dropping it.
> This shit is almost if not as bad as Naruto now.
> It's a shame too, this used to be one of my favorite series.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I dont like how the whole Kouen thing was handled, but why is it an "asspull"?

before the reveal we had 2 chapters Kouen softening Hakuryuu and signs of Hakuryuu not that mad at Kouen anymore and even respecting him to some degree.. faking the execution is not an impossible thing to do as far as magic is concerned either.

its not a good development, but it kind of makes sense


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 21, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



He is only half-fallen because he gave up on his revenge quest.
Once he notices her sister is Arba, he might fall back into depravity, OR he might go ask Aladdin, Morg to help him (For the looks of it he is on good terms with them again). Aladdin will attempt to use Solomon Wisdom on Arba and fails.






IDK But im starting to believe Yamuhaira wasnt present during the execution because she wouldve noticed Aladdin used her spell .


----------



## Palm Siberia (Sep 21, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Actually killing his sister would send him back into being hated both in universe and by the fans.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 21, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



All this I see as flags for a eventual team up between the 2, to beat Arba. 

I think my biggest problem was the explanation how, just felt like a hand wave excuse. Like maybe she should have teased it a bit more or something.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 21, 2015)

Rica_Patin said:


> Kouen being alive is the last straw.
> Such a massive fucking asspull.
> I don't care if this series is ending, I'm dropping it.
> *This shit is almost if not as bad as Naruto now.*
> It's a shame too, this used to be one of my favorite series.









Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Both Sinbad and Arba need to kill at least 1 important character to take them seriously again.

Arba in the present timeline hasnt killed anyone yet. 

Sinbad has only killed Ithnan if u count him as important..

Arba might kill Yunan and maybe Judal(he still has a deathflag).

Sinbad might kill Kouen, Ignatius(to give Muu some character development), any SSA KV that betrays him.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 21, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Arba "killed" Hakuei 

She can kill Hakuei stupid short assistant. 

Yuhan already dying, which makes me wonder will he just reincarnate himself or make someone else around him into a Magi. What's Judal death flag moment? 

I see Sinbad killing one of the SSA kings or maybe more, Muu and one of his generals. 

I see why Kouen might die, but I don't think she would tease him this arc dying, not do it, only to do it at the end. I may be wrong, but I'm just not feeling he's going to die. Happy ending for him

Also I mention this earlier, this is the tease of Paimon being a hint towards Arbahakuei.


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 21, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I dont think Arba should kill anyone given how she killed Sheba and kind of Solomon, even if not the recent timeline. she already proved to be a threat. she never struck me as a fighter either, even if she is supposed to be fucking strong both as a mage and swordfighter, her role is more like a witch like Medusa is SE, and she doesnt need much feats in a fight for that.

Sinbad otoh really needs to do something else than manipulating others, one shoting fodders and posing with in his DE to be taken seriously.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 21, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I want Sinbad to lose bad or just get wrecked, he's been winning since the series started, it's time for that to change. 

Sage Alibaba lead the charge.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 21, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




Someone said Arba was Hakuei since the beginning of the story but that would make zero sense , unless she used the illusion spell on her army to fool everyone.

This development sure can mindfuck anyone. 

Dont see Yunan reincarnating himself, with Scheharezade worked because Titus was a clone of her.

The moment Judal sees Hakuryuu isnt like him anymore he is gonna join back with Sinbad and Arba, thus raising himself a huge deathflag.

I dont really see Muu dying because he is Titus King, instead I see some of the fanalists getting killed.






Oh and Kougyoku raised herself a big death flag because once she attempts to look for Sinbad again


*Spoiler*: __ 



She is gonna meet with Arbakuei, leading to a fight between the n 2.

I dont see Arba revealing herself to anyone until the Final Battle begins.

So she would probably fight Kougyoku only using Paimon .


----------



## Reyes (Sep 21, 2015)

OK I had to laugh


----------



## Blade (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## Reyes (Sep 21, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



There's no fucking way that was the case, shit doesn't work. Arba just made her into a possible vessel, just in case she died or for some other future purpose.

Didn't Yuhan mention he did and came back before or something? 

Nah I don't see Judar going to the other side, Sage Alibaba will convert him. After all he's stuck with him for 2 years. 

Or they talk him into staying, or Aladdin will send him out into space again.

Maybe Kougyoku will make her reveal she's Gyouken during there fight and expose her.

I don't see that secret going on for that long, since I;m of the mind they will try and save her. They will need time to check of a plan or something for her.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 21, 2015)

Lol, I chuckled at that picture.

The moment she and Sinbad go and do their "thing", the fans reaction would be like


----------



## Reyes (Sep 21, 2015)

You should spoiler that. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



its not go a happen, she's not that cruel or has the balls for it. 

By she I mean the creator.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 21, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




Sinbad found out about Arba after the War was over, it wouldnt have made sense if it was DURING the war, because he met her with her army, or did she cast some kind of illusion spell on them?

About Yunan, dont remember that exactly, I guess it has to do with his boring personality .

Kougyoku gets zephard permantently this time .


----------



## Reyes (Sep 21, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



We don't know that, Sinbad complimented Arba on her acting and the only time we saw them on screen before was on the boat. She might have been possessed by then, although that's what I'm just thinking. Would make some sense since none of the siblings expected her to betray. Seeing her being Arba now, makes me see 274 in a different light.

Sinbad won't bother, she was a puppet of his he threw away because she surved his use. He might just kill him the next time they meet.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 21, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I heard a new theory, Arba in this chapter says she original hated David because he was using Ill Illah power. But now that David is Ill Illah she wants to work for him. Maybe Arba will do what she can to force David to make his move, or Sinbad to convert to him. 

We all know that's going to happen, Sinbad won't be in control forever. Heck maybe Arba wants to free Ill Illah from David for herself. DO we even know how David became one with Ill Illah?


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 22, 2015)

Reyes said:


> You should spoiler that.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 





U are talking about the same mangaka that had Sheeva jobbing like a total scrub to Arba .







Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 





What about the theory of Arba kissing them which she puts some of her ruhk inside her victims bodies?

Remember when Hakuryuu bit her and she said he was a fool for doing it? Arba might attempt to control Hakuryuu (because he unintentionally ate some of her ruhk), Kouen might be in the same situation since he was very close to her .

By giving them her ruhk Arba could Zephar the victims, and they would be in the same spot Kougyoku was.

Wait, what if the reason Hakuryuu is only half-fallen is because the remaining black rukh is Arbas?









Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I dont want Sinbad to become a black Djinn, the series has enough battles featuring black djinns, the medium fight for example was the typical fight u see in Bleach.

Didnt he fuse with Ill Illah when he left to another Dimension? I wouldve have to re-re-read the AT arc.

My memory is still fuzzy.

What its expected, is a betrayal, either Sinbad turns on Arba or viceversa, no way both will work together until the very end of the Final War.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 22, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



PS (Plot stupidity), it happens. Hell remember that Kougyoku beat the shit out of Ugo.

When was Kouen close to Arba? She tried seducing him to get him on her side. As far as we know, no kiss happened. I do wonder how they are going to stop her from continuing jumping bodies, they would have to kill her soul or the body in the other world right? Still wondering why in the guide book, Arba didn't want Kouen to become her enemy, or at least outright. 

I don't think the author will go down the path of controlling other important characters. We already got 1 full under control and another that might. Would be to much for the other to keep pull that hat.  

I just want Sinbad to become a puppet for David, just mind control his body like what's happening to Hakuei. Would be good seeing how he's been the puppeteer who's now the puppet. Although in the end Hakuei will be saved and Sinbad won't...

I don't think they did, all I remember is the mother dragon saying it and it really didn't go into detail.

Why one of them will try to betray, Sinbad should get to close to her or Arba get to close to Sinbad. Can't help but think they are all just suing each other for something.




One more funny image:



Damn Kouen, so creepy trying to lure Aladdin.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 22, 2015)

Since When Kouen was a pedo? 

282 translation.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 22, 2015)

Hey he's only interested in him for information, so who would try and sweet talk candy and a cute ballon. 

Although it would have been better to have taken him to a whore house, knowing Aladdin.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 22, 2015)

Aladdin is already passed that stage , if it was pre 6 months timeskip, then .

He no sold Nanaumi boobs, .

About 282:


*Spoiler*: __ 




For the looks of it, the Arba revelation will happen after the 2 year timeskip, Kougyoku mightve ended up imprisioned along side Kouen KVs.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 22, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Aladdin is already passed that stage , if it was pre 6 months timeskip, then .
> 
> He no sold Nanaumi boobs, .
> 
> ...



I'm sure a shred of that Aladdin exist... 

He will in a omake maybe, like he did with Hakuei.


----------



## santanico (Sep 22, 2015)

okay that pic looks so wrong


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 22, 2015)

Reyes said:


> I'm sure a shred of that Aladdin exist...
> 
> *He will in a omake maybe, like he did with Hakuei.*



Which Omake was that? Link it plz .


----------



## Reyes (Sep 22, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Which Omake was that? Link it plz .



Here it is and a few more: 
*Spoiler*: __ 






Magi tournament/talent show?

Morgiana and Masrur start with theirs. They perform Fanalis karate chops (?) which are too fast for the audience to see (?). Then the duo plans to crush an apple with a single hand. "You guys" is pretty much everything I get from the next speech bubble, one of the kanji is really unclear.

The fog troupe wants to see more of interesting performances. Ahbmad suggests Masrur to undress. The Balbadd soldier responds that men undressing isn't interesting (?).

Sinbad laughs and agrees, repeating what the soldier said. Jafar's negative shout refers to what happened in volume 4. The wording of the shout left me confused, so I might've misunderstood something in these panels.

Aladdin and Hakuei start their nininbaori. From what I gather, the sfx refers to kissing, and Aladdin seems to show eagerness and diligence doing what he does...




-In the one about the Kou empire, Koumei tells the households that since they'll have to leave their weapons out of the meeting site, they'll count on them in case of an emergency. Seishuu boasts that Sinbad's households have yet to assimilate and that the four of them can crush them if needed.

-Koumei's household gets enraged for being left out. Seishuu apologizes and tells him why he doesn't assimilate too. Looks like Dantalion has yet to approve of him or something. He and Seishun then reminisce that Seishuu before assimilating used to be very short like his little brother Seishun (Hakuei's household) and they start fighting.





-It's the night before the summit and Sinbad and Jafar are busy as hell. They stink and need a lot of grooming, especially Sin who will represent the seven seas alliance. Jafar comments he needs to shave that facial hair off too.

-Sin says that Kouen has it good that facial hair looks good on him and wonders if he should grow a goatee. Sin tells the servants to make him more impressive than Kouen and cuter and younger than Muu. See the results in the second page.

-Due to the lack of sleep Sinbad ends up shaving one of his eyebrows by mistake, Jafar laughs while as Masrur comments he looks cool. However, something feels off about him having only one eyebrow, and after consulting Masrur, who unlike Sin and Jafar has slept soundly for 14 hours, suggest that they should shave them both. Yamraiha grows them back


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 22, 2015)

Lol, what are the chances he falls to depravity? ,.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 22, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 





'?The serving Kouen and the accepting Hakuei. The first meeting of these two who had different positions compared to now.?

?Ms. Ohtaka?s frontispiece gift. *She drew these two?s first meeting that people wanted to know about*.?

She has to know why though...don't disappoint me in the end, Ohtaka.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 22, 2015)

Has this mystery being resolved yet?(I have terrible memory)



Who did she attempt to revive?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Could it be that she has the key how to revive people and she could revive Alibaba?


----------



## Palm Siberia (Sep 22, 2015)

Wait a minute...


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Dark Continent HXH crossover confirmed 




Also I swear the anime better do season 3 and finish it like the manga and not do a filler ending. I don't mind waiting a few more years.


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Sep 22, 2015)

*Kingdom. Master. Race.*



Kell?gem said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eh, I apologize for the length of my response (in spoiler). I just started writing a little thing, but the more I thought about the logic, or lack of it, the more I wrote, then I became depressed  and now I'm with Reyes and Starr. Taking a break from Magi unless the quality goes WAY up on a week to week basis. Reading this week to week is..... difficult.


*Spoiler*: __ 



TL;DR: Hakuryu is/has been crazy for like... ever... He even killed his own mother. Not just her body, but as we're discovering now and as he could have discovered with a keen eye and some patience, her soul as well. Any suffering he's experienced he has inflicted on those around him a thousand fold, with no indication of remorse. Facts haven't made a difference for him in the past. He's just killed and or mindraped whoever and whatever suited him at any particular time. It is inconsistent for that person I just described to have the foresight/compassion to spare Kouen.

-------------------

I think the "asspull" part is the whole "Hey, I'm Hakuryu and I'm insane. I killed my own mother with my bare hands when she was being possessed, instead of finding a way to help her. I then went on to mindrape thousands upon thousands of people in my misguided attempt for revenge, which I knew, but didn't care was misguided. I killed one of my best friends but none of his companions seems to care. Morg says I can do what I want from now on and she'll watch over me. And Aladdin thinks it'd be a GREAT idea if we teamed up after I killed his best friend. And that dude's other friends? Too squeamish to even approach me. So I guess everything I've done up to this point has been entirely justified.

 Anyway, I'm still insane, but wouldn't you know it, I don't have enough power on my own  to take over this whole country. Couldn't cash the check!! But like I said, I'm still insane so I asked for Sinbad's help who effectively brings the conflict to a close with minimal subsequent bloodshed. He's a really bad guy though. HE'S THE BAD GUY. Not me, the insane one with the murdering and the mindraping and all that. Did I mention that I lost 3 limbs and am a shell of a human being?!!! Wicked! Anyhoo, I captured Kouen, who had nothing to do with the reason I became insane, but being insane I sentence him to death because reasons. 

Looking back though, I've spent the last 150 chapters slowly working on being crazy and falling into depravity, which you're not supposed to be able to just come out from. It's hard for me to say this, but all the murdering, mindraping, forced subjugation and matricide has been.............................a BLAST - 10/10 on yelp! I haven't felt anything resembling remorse in ages! And I already sentenced Kouen to death, even knowing he had nothing to do with my family's murder! Heck, he had the same goal I did. But you know what? I'm still insane. It wouldn't fit my character to show anyone mercy after making them my enemy even in the face of facts! Like I said, I murdered my mother in cold blood even after the transcendent demon possessing her had left her body and screamed "I don't care!" in the process. So I'm going to kill Kouen! It's only natural! Don't forget!. I'm insane!"

5 minutes later:
"You know what. I'm going to spare Kouen because.....MORE REASONS!!!! Lol. Oh yeah. I guess I'm not insane anymore. What changed you asked? Nothing really. The lady in the sky with the pencil who makes me do things and speaks into my ear told me that it wasn't convenient for me to be crazy anymore and that I'd be redeemed without ever having to pay for any of my sins. I guess NOT killing Kouen, whose name I know, is enough to offset all the unnamed people who I mindraped and sent to their deaths for my own selfish goals and all the anguish their families will inevitably feel and also Alibaba. Lol Alibaba. But Kouen doesn't get off scot free! He gave me three of his limbs for no apparent reason! Sort of like a 'I guess I won't need these anymore where I'm going; thanks for killing me! =]' thing. So, meh. I guess he can live for now and the voice in my head and the pencil in the sky are telling me that I'm redeemed now. SWEEET! That was easy!

Plus, I got a new Magi (who had sworn to make one of the people I killed in cold blood into a king, but just sort of was like "welp" when I killed the guy. Lol Alibaba) who helped me pull off the stunt! And everybody seems to be on my side despite my war crimes, which even I admit were heinous! AND I have all my limbs back (Lol Alibaba). AND my rukh are white again (Lol Alibaba). AND the sister of the guy I almost killed is smiling at me like I didn't almost just kill two of her brothers and her supposed best friend (lol Alibaba). Oh oh oh....AND the pencil in the sky is telling me, we're going to take a two year break in which I will perform 'good-deeds' [*raises index and middle fingers on both hands up to the sky----- performs airquotes*] so that you can forget ALL about all the evil things I've done and her weakass attempts to make me a protagonist again! AND you guys will accept me back as a protagonist and forget all about my heinous, devilish crimes because Sinbad is in a relationship with my traitorous, irrelevant to the story, sister's body and the demon that possessed my mother because LOGIC! AND I'm going to end up in a relationship with Morg because I'm redeemed now and Alibaba is dead and lol Alibaba. I can't wait to see Alibaba's face when he comes back and sees how nobody missed him, mourned his death, avenged him, or even really cared that he died. I might go insane again from the laughter. Not to imply that I'm sane right now. By no means. I'm still crazy. You don't just STOP being crazy because the voice in your head and the pencil in the sky tells you to stop"




On 282:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Can someone please explain to me what's going on the manga right now? Why is Hakuryu considered a good guy again? Why is Sinbad considered bad at the moment (he might do "bad" things later, but so far he's been a saint)? Why will Morg "look after Hakuryu" as if nothing's happened? Why do people not consider Judar an antagonist when you consider his bloodlust and desire for war? This is Tokyo Ghoul level of nonsensical. The characters don't even make sense anymore.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 22, 2015)

So...,Ohtaka has stated that Morg is literally unable to hate. She doesn't hate even Jamil.(This was in an extra strip).


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Sep 22, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> So...,Ohtaka has stated that Morg is literally unable to hate. She doesn't hate even Jamil.(This was in an extra strip).



And Aladdin's excuse? He's just so nice that he'd work with his enemies if they asked him nice enough after killing his friends?


----------



## Reyes (Sep 22, 2015)

Hakuryuu "redeemed" or a good guy now because, he's moved away from his past life of revenge and hate or at least part of it and he's now living for his kingdom.

Rukh turns black due one cursing fate or there own fate though hate and malice, he has since moved on from that.

He's still not a good guy, he's just someone moving from his old hateful ways who will hopefully do good. 

I don't so much mind the developments of the ending of this arc, I just can't help but think this feels a bit rushed and anti-climatic. The big moments at the end loses there impact due to it's execution, no matter how much I like the idea of where it's going.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Sep 22, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 He still needs to realize he might have killed his innocent mother before I consider him going on the path of redemption hell Itachi was not so ready to kill his mother even if he did not hate her like Haku did Arba.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 22, 2015)

afrosheen6565 said:


> On 282:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



This is just more so my personal reasons, but with Sinbad he acts all good, high and mighty when I can't help but think he's going to become the biggest douche over something he does in the end. This might not happen but I just can't help but think this atm.

Sinbad is more sinister and manipulating person then all the other Kings Candidates. So while he's certainly not as violent as Kouen, you can't help but see him in some what of a bad light because of it. Despite what ever kind face he puts on, he has a agenda and is going to use anyone or do anything to make it happen.  

You can say is true with other kings, and I would agree. Except I think Sinbad just comes across as more sinster in a way.

Again this is all just IMO


----------



## Reyes (Sep 22, 2015)

Palm Siberia said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> He still needs to realize he might have killed his innocent mother before I consider him going on the path of redemption hell Itachi was not so ready to kill his mother even if he did not hate her like Haku did Arba.




*Spoiler*: __ 



He will hopefully see that, once he knows Arba is all alive and well in his sister body.

Hell this might spark him going to Kouen for help and using his knowledge and Aladdin on how to get her out of her body and kill Arba once and for all.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 22, 2015)

afrosheen6565 said:


> And Aladdin's excuse? He's just so nice that he'd work with his enemies if they asked him nice enough after killing his friends?



What did u want Aladdin to do to save Kouen? To attempt to fight Hakuryuu and the whole SSA by himself? .

From a character standpoint, its dumb, He mightve beaten Reim by himself but he cant take down the whole SSA.

Attempting to TNJ him was the only way to save Kouen.



Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 





He finds out about Arba, decides to gtfo Balbadd to look for Aladdin, Morg and the Kou Siblings to give him a hand.

Arba becomes the new Emperor of the Kou Empire again(Hakuei in name of course), the other SSA countries wont probably learn about Arba until the final battle begins TBH.

The part about Zephard being removed from Kougyoku, I feel she is gonna get beaten down by Arba then thrown to prison?

Im interested in the timeskip because we might get new character designs.

|


----------



## Palm Siberia (Sep 22, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Why would she want the throne didn't Sinbad say hey if you wanna be with me no more Al-Thamen business besides she should lay low instead of drawing attention.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 23, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> What did u want Aladdin to do to save Kouen? To attempt to fight Hakuryuu and the whole SSA by himself? .
> 
> From a character standpoint, its dumb, He mightve beaten Reim by himself but he cant take down the whole SSA.
> 
> ...



Sage Alibaba will defeat the SSA with one hand behind his back...in his cactus form!! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't see Arba becoming emperor, she will draw to much attention to herself and Hakuryuu wouldn't abandon it.

Although I wonder how good of a leader he will be, apprentley in the data book he was a 4/10 in leadership. Maybe it will be like an avatar comic situation where he has to go to the previous ruler for guidance. 

I bet that's when she taking this long of a break: rest, thinking how it's going to go down and redesigns for most major characters.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 23, 2015)

Then Orba and Toto take down a SSA KV with their HV boosted with power of love .


*Spoiler*: __ 




How would she draw the atention to herself when to the SSA eyes she is Hakuei? 

She and Sinbad might deceive them by saying Hakuryuu turned to be a traitor and only used the SSA for his convinence and planned to kill Sinbad from the start?

Once Alibabas returns, he will be as tall as the likes of Sinbad and Kouen .

Morg would probably be as tall and buffed as Muuron, and Aladdin would look more liks his old man.

This 2 years timeskip, I expect the Siblings to train their swordmanship, Kouha and Koumei really need to powerup


----------



## Reyes (Sep 23, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I just don't see how Arba will get to that situation to where she will take control?


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 23, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 




The events that could go down during the timeskip:

- Kougyoku attempts to kill Sinbad, but its stopped by Arba, she doesnt realize she is Gyouken and gets beaten up and then thrown to prison. She later is accused of being a traitor to the  Kou Empire. 

-Hakuryuu finds out Gyouken has returned and has taken over Hakuei, looks for Aladdin and Morg to help him, either Hakuryuu will have to stay and cooperate with Arba, acting like she is still her sister or he will have to resign as Emperor and go along side Aladdin, Morg, and Kouen HVs(who get rescued by Hakuryuu) where the Siblings are currently residing and think of a plan how to defeat Arba, Sinbad and the SSA.

-Arba would become the new Emperor, but in name she is still Ren Hakuei.

I feel Hakuryuu might escape because how are the Siblings getting their MVs back?


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Sep 23, 2015)

Reyes said:


> Hakuryuu "redeemed" or a good guy now because, he's moved away from his past life of revenge and hate or at least part of it and he's now living for his kingdom.
> 
> Rukh turns black due one cursing fate or there own fate though hate and malice, he has since moved on from that.
> 
> ...



But what about all the crazy things he did to get here?! He didn't just start accepting his fate. He killed everyone that brought his fate on him and then at the end, when everybody's dead he's just a good guy again? I don't know what it is......there's something about the lack of consequences in this manga that is really irritating to me...and it's a thoroughly new development. Things didn't use to be that way.

I guess what I'm asking is this: Are we just supposed to accept Hakuryu now because the author says so? Because he's done nothing of consequence in the mangaverse to redeem himself of his actions.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 23, 2015)

afrosheen6565 said:


> But what about all the crazy things he did to get here?! He didn't just start accepting his fate. He killed everyone that brought his fate on him and then at the end, when everybody's dead he's just a good guy again? I don't know what it is......there's something about the lack of consequences in this manga that is really irritating to me...and it's a thoroughly new development. Things didn't use to be that way.
> 
> I guess what I'm asking is this: Are we just supposed to accept Hakuryu now because the author says so? Because he's done nothing of consequence in the mangaverse to redeem himself of his actions.



No, if you don't find the development convincing you don't have to accept it.

No matter what the author tries to do, if it doesn't work for you, you don't have to like it.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 23, 2015)

This needs to be a smiley.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 23, 2015)

About Hakuryuu, he wasnt not as insane as lets say Sasuke, he was only angry at Kouen and Alibaba(later at Aladdin for killing Judar).



*Spoiler*: __ 












Here he still seemed reasonable, if he was 100% he couldve attempted to kill Aladdin who was worn-out then.

His reaction at Aladdin in the pics I posted, kinda look similar when Hakuryuu looked at Kouen when he showed such a pity face after apologizing to him? dont u think?


----------



## Reyes (Sep 24, 2015)

Possible foreshadowing...


----------



## santanico (Sep 24, 2015)

I hope Alibaba comes back soon


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 24, 2015)

Reyes said:


> Possible foreshadowing...



Is that Hakuryuu below Kouen?

Kinda hard to identify character when they are sketches..


----------



## Reyes (Sep 24, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Is that Hakuryuu below Kouen?
> 
> Kinda hard to identify character when they are sketches..



Hakuryuu is above Kouen, below is Kouha.

You can tell by the stupid head piece.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 24, 2015)

No, I mean below the big Kouen face, the face that is circled.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 24, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> No, I mean below the big Kouen face, the face that is circled.



Yeah, you can see the traditional Haku mole and the plant symbol is meant to represent Zagan .


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 24, 2015)

The only probable match I can see from the picture is Kouens HVs vs Sinbads HVs. It will be the time for all of SSAs HVs to use full assimilation .

Will Alibaba grow a mullet? Lately the MCs gets a mullet after reaching trascendent lvl .


----------



## Reyes (Sep 24, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> The only probable match I can see from the picture is Kouens HVs vs Sinbads HVs. It will be the time for all of SSAs HVs to use full assimilation .
> 
> Will Alibaba grow a mullet? Lately the MCs gets a mullet after reaching trascendent lvl .



Well they have to, or else they would get there ass kicked by Assimilated ones. Although don't you need to be natural assimiulated or you run the risk of dying? Wasn't that the case for those 2 generals of Hakuryuu?

This fucking world those 2 were the only sort of relevant charterers that died during the war. 

I rather Alibaba stay in the body he has now forever. 

Like only at the end does he get back his normal body, till then he's just this huge pale white looking thing with every few expressions.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 24, 2015)

IIRC it was implied u die if u rush assimilation like the 2 old generals, u lose ur humanity if u continue using assimilation though...


I also dont understand what was the point of the 2 old Generals, they shouldve died in Rakushou.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 24, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> IIRC it was implied u die if u rush assimilation like the 2 old generals, u lose ur humanity if u continue using assimilation though...
> 
> 
> I also dont understand what was the point of the 2 old Generals, they shouldve died in Rakushou.



Like you become more monster like, you become the beast you sort of look like? 

That reminds me, the guy that was assimilated by Phenex is more pig like for some reason...why, shouldn't he have feathers and shit?


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 24, 2015)

Yeah pretty much.

That would mean if Morg uses assimilation then she will transform into her original fanalist form, which it doesnt make it look like a complete asspull.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 24, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Alibaba happy at the recent devolpment, Kouen not so much. 

Artist hopes for Enei happy ending too!


----------



## Reyes (Sep 24, 2015)

This comic doesn't work as much with the recent development.


----------



## jazz189 (Sep 26, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> About Hakuryuu, he wasnt not as insane as lets say Sasuke, he was only angry at Kouen and Alibaba(later at Aladdin for killing Judar).
> 
> Here he still seemed reasonable, if he was 100% he couldve attempted to kill Aladdin who was worn-out then.
> 
> His reaction at Aladdin in the pics I posted, kinda look similar when Hakuryuu looked at Kouen when he showed such a pity face after apologizing to him? dont u think?



What Hakuryuu did was really just rampage, like a real anger he stops and has moments of clarity right before he returned to rampaging.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 26, 2015)

Does anyone expect Hakuryuu to return to being edgy when he finds out the recent development?


----------



## santanico (Sep 26, 2015)

so are we on break until the end of October?


----------



## Reyes (Sep 26, 2015)

Yes, it will be on break till October 28.

There is a program happening on September 29, the program will discuss the world of Magi centering on the Sindbad no Bōken video anime series, and it will also discuss the "latest information" about the franchise.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 26, 2015)

jazz189 said:


> What Hakuryuu did was really just rampage, like a real anger he stops and has moments of clarity right before he returned to rampaging.



He showed he wasnt as cold-hearted as people thought he was, unlike Sasuke who attempted to kill his enemies no matter what.



Reyes said:


> Does anyone expect Hakuryuu to return to being edgy when he finds out the recent development?



It could happen or not


*Spoiler*: __ 




I feel Arba already took over Hakuei on chapter 274


*Spoiler*: __ 








It would explain why Sinbad praised her for being such a good actress, and there was no sign of Hakuei army, maybe She killed them offpanel?

.









starr said:


> so are we on break until the end of October?



Third week of October.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 26, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> It could happen or not
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I think she was Arba before hand but she was certainly Arba on 274. 

I don't think Hakuei would normally chose a side. I think she would try to stop it by trying to talk to the 2 of them or just not get involved. That's why I suspect Sinbad controlled Kougyoku and blackmailed her into it, but her being Arba makes sense now.

Hell would explain why she wants to be away from Kouen and Hakuryuu, because they could see though her acting.




You think another summit is going to happen?


----------



## santanico (Sep 26, 2015)

her scar disappearing out of nowhere was big indication that she was gone


----------



## Reyes (Sep 26, 2015)

starr said:


> her scar disappearing out of nowhere was big indication that she was gone




*Spoiler*: __ 



I just thought she forgot to draw it, she admitted to missing details like that in her blog. She forgotten to draw Kouen goatee before, and even messed up the order h got his w alone which she had to later correct in a volume.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 26, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I feel Arba took over Hakuei seconds away before Hakuryuu chopped her head off



Either part of Arbas ruhk/soul left her previous body vessel and went into Hakueis , and she could only take over those who have the same bloodline for the looks of it.

The real Hakuei wouldve talked to Hakuryuu after the war was over and witnessing Kouen execution since he was his "man", all makes sense now.

I wouldnt be surprised if Arba also takes over Hakuryuu but seems that she can only take over only person.

Or Can she take over like Fraundrin did to Dreyfus and Hendricksen in NNT?




Thats a good point to bring, it could serve the purpose of 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Revealing Hakuei is Arba and we get our Final War .


----------



## Reyes (Sep 26, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah that might be the case, damn she was possessed even before her mother died if that's the case.

We will learn how Hakuei got possessed either though the reveal of everyone knowing or maybe at the end when Hakuei is freed.  

With Hakuei avoiding those 2 and not appearing at all till then,this development explains that.

If that's the case, why didn't she take over Hakuryuu then and there, maybe something with Judar being there to stop it. Or maybe there's a purpose with taking over Hakuei.

It's not gonna happen, but I would love Kouen or Hakuryuu to somehow troll Arba into revealing herself. 

Like just start throwing her questions that will just frustrate the shit out of her.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 28, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 





Hakuryuu withstood Phenex, so she probably thought it wouldnt have worked attempting to take over Hakuryuus body.

What was the grade score of Hakueis will power? From what we have seen so far, she has weak will power .

During the 2 year timeskip Arba is gonna charm Sinbad into fucking her .

With the purpose of their future son being Ill Illah itself?


----------



## perman07 (Sep 28, 2015)

Been binging for a while and caught up now. Why are discussions in spoiler-tags?


----------



## Palm Siberia (Sep 28, 2015)

Well the latest chapters are not out yet the last chapter to come out was 280...


----------



## Reyes (Sep 28, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Cassim has better leadership abilities. 

I hope his stats play into the next arc, like despite him being the rightful heir due to his birthright, doesn't mean he should lead.

If he does work together with the other Kou brothers for the final battle, he should pardon them and have them help run the empire. Or hell let Kouen be emperor. 

Also makes me wonder about all the nations they conquered and absorb. Are they there own nations again, will they try and revolt. Kou is in a weaker position than ever. They lost a shit ton of men and 3 MV users.




Maybe, it matters if it was the same team that did Magi worked on NNT. A1 is a big studio though so they could do it, maybe they will show more fighting during a war rather than just a sword swipe.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 28, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 





Among of the Siblings, the only one that isnt gonna forgive him easily is Kouha.

I bet Sinbad is gonna take care of the nations that attempt to revolt or Hakuryuu might mindfuck them with Belial.







Yeah, Its pretty much the same team that did NNT. They should attempt in expand the AT arc a bit to clear up the plotholes.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 28, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah he would be the least forgiving of him, he would have to do something more for him to get him on his side. Although Kouha will tag along due to Kouen.

Makes me wonder what Hakuei will think about all that has happened, if she truly been controlled since right before Gyouken death she missed a lot of shit. Hell what she gonna feel about her brother being emperor and Kouen giving his limbs to him.




Maybe I will bother with the AT arc if it's animated.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 28, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hopefully Ohtaka doesn make Kouha look like a complete whiner, but he has reasons to not trust Hakuryuu(killed and mindfucked a good portion of the army, destroyed the Empire and he practically became Sinbads "employee").

I still feel Sinbad will marry Arbakuei because David also felt he needed a son at some point, thing is to not raise him and make him Solomon 2.0.

And a Sinbad/Arba alliance would strenghten the SSA influence


----------



## Reyes (Sep 28, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Meh I really don't see it happening. It hard to say what Sinbad and David really want since we really don't know the fully extent there plans are.

Man couldn't Hakuei get one moment before getting taken over, now she just a damsel in distress.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 28, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



She can get a shining moment if Arba isnt FV, after Arba gets disposed, her shining moment would be taking out a SSA MV, thats the closest thing of a shining moment for her, oh and a team combo with Hakuryuu. .


----------



## Reyes (Sep 28, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> She can get a shining moment if Arba isnt FV, after Arba gets disposed, her shining moment would be taking out a SSA MV, thats the closest thing of a shining moment for her, oh and a team combo with Hakuryuu. .




*Spoiler*: __ 



And get with Kouen, that's the most important part. 

And Kouen & Hakuryuu team combo more important.


----------



## Blade (Sep 28, 2015)

Reyes.

Do you believe the series can reach the 350 chapters? 


:diohmm


----------



## Reyes (Sep 28, 2015)

Yeah, it can do that. 

The question is, how long can the final arc go on for. The longest Magi arc was 6.5 volumes long (54 to 59 chapters) and slightly over a year. I can see the final arc easily being longer than that.

Maybe it will end at 350, that 68 chapters, longer than any other Magi arc. I can see it going longer than that, I don't know if I want it over or at 100 chapters. She has 3 main forces to deal with in this arc: Sinbad, Arba and David.

Arba shouldn't get a lot of time honstely, Sinbad and David need more focus IMO.


----------



## Blade (Sep 28, 2015)

Imagine if it reaches 400 chapters. 

But yeah  you have a point.

Mostly, Sinbad and David need actually more focus.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 28, 2015)

Hell the whole SSA kings need more focus, but with shit feeling rush and this being the final arc will she even really develop them.

At this point just use the spin off to develop them.


----------



## Blade (Sep 28, 2015)

I believe that Adventure of Sinbad will cover almost all of this.

It's canon and it focus on Sinbad's past and adventures.

If you read it now, Sinbad is finally back into his cool self after the whole torment and brain washing from Maader.

(even though i believe that Sinbad could be faking it all the time.)


----------



## Reyes (Sep 29, 2015)

Fuck if all the backstory will be in the spin off I might have to read it.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Sep 29, 2015)

Welp Sinbad ova and no Season 3...


----------



## Reyes (Sep 29, 2015)

Big announcement was Sinbad spin-off is getting the anime treatment, no more OVA's airing in April 2016.

During the announcement they said that the main manga is very important and that Sinbad is important part of the story. They said that you need to see both to get the whole story. They also said they are still discussing and thinking about how to end the magi manga.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 29, 2015)

Key art


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 29, 2015)

Please A-1 dont treat Sinbad anime like Magi Season 1 .


----------



## Reyes (Sep 29, 2015)

Also something about Sinbad parents story will be told, I have no idea what that even means.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 29, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Please A-1 dont treat Sinbad anime like Magi Season 1 .



I don't think it was A-1 doing the OVA's and this is from the same studio, lay-duce.

I'm guessing this will only be 1 anime season (25 episodes) will it start at the beginning, or where the OVA are at.

Hell with it getting a anime and Magi ending, will this mean the spin-off won't have a lot of time left.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 29, 2015)

Yeah I just read the article, hopefully they handle the pacing well and not rushed like A-1 did with Magi and skips key scenes.(So stupid when they changed the General Trio shining moments ).


----------



## Reyes (Sep 29, 2015)

There might be season 3 at the end of all this, I don't think they would ever have 2 Magi anime running at the same time, no matter if one's a prequel spin-off or not.


----------



## Melodie (Sep 29, 2015)

A-1 were completely faithful in season 2. Anyway excited for this.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 29, 2015)

Reyes said:


> There might be season 3 at the end of all this, I don't think they would ever have 2 Magi anime running at the same time, no matter if one's a prequel spin-off or not.



Late 2016 would be appropiated  for Season 3, Season 3 should end with Chapter 282, and Season 4 would only animate the final Arc.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 29, 2015)

They might just end Adventures of Sinbad with a preview for Season 3.

Wonder if the spin-off will end explain how Sinbad got connected to David.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 29, 2015)

To think we still got a month before a new chapter.


----------



## Melodie (Sep 29, 2015)

Ohtaka better deliver.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 29, 2015)

Like with this arc?


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 29, 2015)

Reyes said:


> To think we still got a month before a new chapter.



Would be the time to re-read Magi Post Magnostadt .

Or start reading Adventures of Sinbad.

Sensescans still havent bothered translating the last 2 chapters .


----------



## Reyes (Sep 30, 2015)

Can we all agree Kougyoku has the highest death flag now?


----------



## Palm Siberia (Sep 30, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ren Hakuei has a big one Haku might go family murdering crazy again even if she's being possessed.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 30, 2015)

Reyes said:


> Can we all agree Kougyoku has the highest death flag now?



NAH


*Spoiler*: __ 





Biggest deathflags:
Yunan
Sinbad
Hakuei
Hakuryuu
Kouen


----------



## Reyes (Sep 30, 2015)

Palm Siberia said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Ren Hakuei has a big one Haku might go family murdering crazy again even if she's being possessed.





LordPerucho said:


> NAH
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't see Hakuei dying, mostly because I see her not having the balls to a character who's being controlled. Unless the only way to somehow kill Arba permanently is to kill her in the process, which I guess could happen.

Isn't Yuhan dying at this moment any way, so should it really count.

Sinbad will die for sure IMO.

Hakuryuu and Kouen are up there, but I don't know if she really willing to kill off either one of those 2. I'm seeing one of the other Ren's dying before them.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 30, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 





Or attempt to kill Arba by invading Hakueis body then using TNJ like they did with Ithnan? 

Sinbad has to kill someone that is considered strong if we want to take him seriously as FV.

The only that comes to mind is Ignatius since he is hyped being a Top Tier in the Magi verse

And we havent seeing him fight yet, that why I have the feeling he will fight Sinbad and get killed in the process. (and die as a badass old man like the other old men from Shounen Series in WB, Netero, etc)


Kouha and Koumei and saved, the first because of popularity and the latter because he survived the so hyped "1 Hit kill" attack .

Before battling Sinbad/Arba Kouen has to beat a SSA MV first (at most mid-difficulty), maybe Dareus?


----------



## Reyes (Sep 30, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



Sage Alibaba will be the new king of TnJ, move over Naruto. 

Has that guy from Reim been that hyped up?

Who would fight Yamato, Kouha or Koumei? 

Wonder what king would be the weakest, yeah Kouen could fight one and then quickly recharge before Arba.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 30, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




Alibaba will TNJ Sinbad, Aladdin will TNJ Arbakuei .

For a reason Ohtaka didnt let him fight along Muu and the other Fanalists against the Medium, from a shounen standpoint he is the typical strong old guy .

I have the feeling he gets killed by Sinbad and gives Muu and his siblings character development.(Muu already disliked Sinbad by how he used Scheherahaze to get Reim on SSA side and him killing his father/stepfather would be enough reason to piss him off).

The 2 year timeskip would serve for Muu to improve his stamina issues when he uses Djinn equip.

Kouha will get Takeruhiko because their fight was interrupted, wont mind if Koumei gets to help him and we get to see his EM.

Maybe Kouen stomps Ramettoto because he seems like Teach lost brother .


----------



## Reyes (Oct 1, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Arba should die, Sinbad might get TnJ but I see him biting it.

I wonder if we are ever going to see what Muu and Kouen discussed. Reim could be possible ally to Kou, but that's not going to happen since he probable views Hakuryuu as Sinbad bitch. So unless Sinbad is completely unmasked or Kouen shows up, he has no allies there.

I do wonder who will get the biggest power boost over these 2 years, will anyone conquer more dungeons. Sinbad general might if they get assimilated, but I don't know how likely that is. Kou brothers won't unless Hakuryuu suspect something and has them train.

I hope Koumei EM is the same as the ones from the fake spoilers. 

Now I'm wonder can Arba even use magic in Hakuei body. Wasn't it establish, that some people can't use magic without a MV and even then not to the level a magician can, they are limited by the MV. 

Man Ramettoto is a UGLY fucker, the Pig guy is better looking.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 1, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



The 2 years TS would help for Aladdin to finally becoming stronger than Solomon and Titus being stronger than Scheheraze.

The Siblings could improve their swordmanship by sparring with Kouen .

She could use magic when she was inside the body of a normal civilian .


----------



## Reyes (Oct 1, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Kouen definitely needs training, especially since he needs to get accommodated with his new "limbs". Are they wooden or metal, I can't tell.

You referring to Gyouken?

Couldn't she have been a magician but never tried to become one.


----------



## jazz189 (Oct 1, 2015)

Palm Siberia said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Ren Hakuei has a big one Haku might go family murdering crazy again even if she's being possessed.



Thinking about this, I realized that the person that Hakuryuu killed was his real mother whose body Arba was borrowing.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 1, 2015)

jazz189 said:


> Thinking about this, I realized that the person that Hakuryuu killed was his real mother whose body Arba was borrowing.





This panel basically spells that out.


----------



## santanico (Oct 1, 2015)

That's so messed up


----------



## Reyes (Oct 1, 2015)

starr said:


> That's so messed up



That's why I don't see it happening again, since they should know better by now...or at least they should and I hope they do.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Oct 1, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Haku will kill his entire family surpassing Itachi's body count.


----------



## jazz189 (Oct 1, 2015)

Reyes said:


> This panel basically spells that out.



The Rukh that left Gyouken's body was actually Gyouken.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 1, 2015)

Palm Siberia said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Haku will kill his entire family surpassing Itachi's body count.




*Spoiler*: __ 



As long as people don't start wanking him like Itachi I will be good.


----------



## jazz189 (Oct 1, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> As long as people don't start wanking him like Itachi I will be good.



Too late people have done that already, it's just that Ohtaka shuts it down once it starts.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 2, 2015)

jazz189 said:


> The Rukh that left Gyouken's body was actually Gyouken.





jazz189 said:


> Too late people have done that already, it's just that Ohtaka shuts it down once it starts.



Nice job being observant Judar.

Can't wait to see his reaction with Haku being "good" again.

I haven't really noticed, I guess if that's the case as long as it isn't to the level of Itachi.

It bothers me Sinbad sees himself so right.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 2, 2015)

Kouha the 2nd best player in the series. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 2, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




Yeah, and he would increase his magoi reserves and physical strength once he gets adjusted to those limbs, I bet the moment he punches someones with his metal/wooden arm it will have the same amount of damage as a fanalist punch .

I might the explanation of the real Gyouken being a magician, in Hakueis body Arba has to be stronger 







Palm Siberia said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Haku will kill his entire family surpassing Itachi's body count.



Or Goes full Snape mode and later will be the known as the bravest man we ever knew. .



Reyes said:


> Kouha the 2nd best player in the series.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



JunJun went full Kougyoku mode .

I feel Kouha is gonna be the Kou Empire Emperor EOS


----------



## Reyes (Oct 2, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



Let it be Sinbad he punches. 

Or he pulls a Kondo and punches Hakuryuu to knock some sense into him like Okita before his sister death. 





No better yet Tobi, that way he will be the coolest guy...to at least one guy. :ignoramus

He's been teased to be king worthy so maybe.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 2, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 





"Thats for harming my woman" . Sealing KouenxHakuei relationship 

He punches him the same way Gintoki punched the shit out of Nobunobu .







Kouha was ranked 3/5 in leadership aspect, thats miles better than Hakuryuus ranking. Koumei could stay as his advisor while the rest would probably kick the bucket in the Final Arc.


----------



## jazz189 (Oct 2, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well Hakuryuu did need to put his soldiers under mind control just to get them to listen to him.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 2, 2015)

All this talk and no chapters releases. What the fuck is going on with the scan team


----------



## Reyes (Oct 2, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



We need more punching in general in Magi, Fists > Swords. 

Get your women back En. 




No, all the Kou's should live. 



Vino said:


> All this talk and no chapters releases. What the fuck is going on with the scan team



They might be waiting till the break is almost up, that and the members are busy with other shit.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 2, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ironically the best fights in Magi involved some punching/hand to hand combat(Aladdin vs Titus, Hakuryuu vs Alibaba).

Even the unknown Princesses? .


----------



## Reyes (Oct 2, 2015)

Alright all name Kou people, who gives a fuck about the others.

Kouen just married those hoes out.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 2, 2015)

If Ill-Illah is getting smarter and smarter does that mean he could become a human being in the final Battle after...
*Spoiler*: __ 



It leaves Sinbads body?


----------



## Reyes (Oct 3, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> If Ill-Illah is getting smarter and smarter does that mean he could become a human being in the final Battle after...
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Our final boss in Magi everyone.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Oct 3, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perhaps the break holds chapters from being translated I hope we get the next two chapters soon considering what happens next in the story.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 3, 2015)

Or it becomes into something like FMA Father, wont mind if it becomes into someone like Acnologia .

Heard rumors the reason Ohtaka took a break was due to illness.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 5, 2015)

FINALLY TRANSLATED.

this

I bet she is gonna lose her virginity .


----------



## santanico (Oct 5, 2015)

who? Hakuei?


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah so Hakuryuu returns to the dark side, the moment he realizes Arba is still alive, she in inside her sisters body and likely lost her virginity it would drive him mad like how Mogamett lost his mind after seeing his fellow magicians getting killed like dogs in Magnostadd.

Chapter kinda set up deathflags on Hakuei, Kougyoku and Morg.


----------



## santanico (Oct 5, 2015)

no not Morg


----------



## MrCinos (Oct 5, 2015)

Kinda disappointed that Arba has gotten under Sinbad's control so easily. She'd be much more interesting as the separate force even if on her own.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Oct 5, 2015)

So have a question, do you guys think they'll be making this arc into an animated version any time soon? I'm assuming they could easily end it within a season but a great deal did happen.


----------



## Drakor (Oct 5, 2015)

MrCinos said:


> Kinda disappointed that Arba has gotten under Sinbad's control so easily. She'd be much more interesting as the separate force even if on her own.


You say that but the only reason she's his tool right now is because Sinbad himself is essentially synonymous with Ill Illah, whom is her god. It's like saying someone from the church would disappoint if Jesus appeared to rule earth or something


----------



## Reyes (Oct 5, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Yeah so Hakuryuu returns to the dark side, the moment he realizes Arba is still alive,* she in inside her sisters body and likely lost her virginity it would drive him* mad like how Mogamett lost his mind after seeing his fellow magicians getting killed like dogs in Magnostadd.
> 
> Chapter kinda set up deathflags on Hakuei, Kougyoku and Morg.



Sinbad only interested in Arba due to power and knowledge, even though I don't like him I don't think he would ever do something like that to a body being controlled. He's willing to use any means he can to achieve his dream, using her for power is no different really them him brainwashing Kougyoku. He's ambiguous and i think using Hakuei body for that would make him a straight up villain or evil more than what the author would want right now. 

Plus he should know that Arba is interested in David/Ill Iallh only and not him, he freely admits he's in control he's still Sinbad and not David. He should keep some distance between using her, because she could just draw David out from him or what ever. 

I do wonder what's Arba gonna do now, will she follow Sinbad to Sindria or act like Hakuei with her troops and act on Sinbad words. 

Morg not gonna die, she's the "heroine" of the series. Kougyoku dying is a real possibility and I don't really see Hakuei biting the dust atm.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Oct 5, 2015)

You want Arba to be a strong independent villainess who don't need no man.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Oct 5, 2015)

Reyes said:


> S*inbad only interested in Arba due to power and knowledge*, even though I don't like him I don't think he would ever do something like that to a body being controlled. He's willing to use any means he can to achieve his dream, using her for power is no different really them him brainwashing Kougyoku. He's ambiguous and i think using Hakuei body for that would make him a straight up villain or evil more than what the author would want right now.
> 
> Plus he should know that Arba is interested in David/Ill Iallh only and not him, he freely admits he's in control he's still Sinbad and not David. He should keep some distance between using her, because she could just draw David out from him or what ever.
> 
> ...


Didn't he say that he didn't need them though?


----------



## Reyes (Oct 5, 2015)

Ryuzaki said:


> Didn't he say that he didn't need them though?



He's not interested in the Arba connect to AT, he's only interested in her if she follows his lead.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 5, 2015)

Reyes said:


> Sinbad only interested in Arba due to power and knowledge, even though I don't like him I don't think he would ever do something like that to a body being controlled. He's willing to use any means he can to achieve his dream, using her for power is no different really them him brainwashing Kougyoku. He's ambiguous and i think using Hakuei body for that would make him a straight up villain or evil more than what the author would want right now.
> 
> Plus he should know that Arba is interested in David/Ill Iallh only and not him, he freely admits he's in control he's still Sinbad and not David. He should keep some distance between using her, because she could just draw David out from him or what ever.
> 
> ...



Man Hakuei troops are a bunch of goods for nothing(useless assistant still useless ), how couldnt he notice Hakuei wasnt being herself?








Palm Siberia said:


> You want Arba to be a strong independent villainess who don't need no man.


Straight out of Kishimotos playbook .


----------



## Ryuzaki (Oct 5, 2015)

Reyes said:


> He's not interested in the Arba connect to AT, he's only interested in her if she follows his lead.



Oh right my bad, I must have read too quickly.

I wonder how long til Ali Baba gets his body back.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 5, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Man Hakuei troops are a bunch of goods for nothing(useless assistant still useless ), how couldnt he notice Hakuei wasnt being herself?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Her army is irrelevant as her, despite having like 100 household vessels. 

Especially that assistant of her's, from the wiki. 



> Seisyun is Hakuei?s first attendant, as well as her first household member. *He is close to her to the point he is called an "old friend", a relationship that goes beyond that of servant and master. Having conquered a dungeon as well as having gone through many trials and tribulations together, the bond the two share is extremely deep.*[1]



Some friend, maybe Arba really is a good actor. 

Kouen, Hakuryuu or someone better play detective to expose her.

Maybe the army all dead and they were to irrelevant for anyone to care.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Oct 5, 2015)

Not to mention the Al-Thamen is now irrelevant their boss just ditched them for Sinbad.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 5, 2015)

I wonder who are the other 2 people Sinbad brainwashed, maybe SSA kings.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 5, 2015)

Reyes said:


> Her army is irrelevant as her, despite having like 100 household vessels.
> 
> Especially that assistant of her's, from the wiki.
> 
> ...



But that doesnt even make sense when it real life u could tell when ur close friend is acting strange .

Maybe Morg will play the detective role because she is gonna keep an eye on Hakuryuu.

Kougyoku was probably lying about Zephard being removed from her, she probably wants to kill Sinbad by herself.

For a reason we didnt see Hakueis HVs, they probably died offscreened .

So guys, what rating you will give to the Kou Empire Arc?


----------



## Reyes (Oct 5, 2015)

When does this arc technically start? 

Also:


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 5, 2015)

When the series returns from hiatus (2 weeks).

Cant wait to see Dangai Alibaba, he is gonna grow a mullet and curbstomp SSAKVs and Sinbad .


----------



## Reyes (Oct 5, 2015)

We need omakes of Alibaba trying to befriend Judar over the 2 years.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Oct 5, 2015)

... ... Mind blown in this last chapter... Wow...


----------



## Ryuzaki (Oct 5, 2015)

Palm Siberia said:


> Not to mention the Al-Thamen is now irrelevant their boss just ditched them for Sinbad.



Yeah this was the biggest surprise of them all, I didn't think that would happen at all.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 5, 2015)

If u read carefully, there is fair chances Sinbad and Arbakuei make out at Sindria, Sinbad bitchslapped her because she called him David.

Im interested in the new character designs for the timeskip.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Oct 5, 2015)

Actually Hakuei does not have the scar on her face that's odd...Gyokuen in Hakuei disguise?!!!


----------



## Reyes (Oct 5, 2015)

I'm guessing she healed that or was reborn in her body and that cleared out the scars.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 5, 2015)

The moment the extra chapter/omake said Hakuei didnt like Sinbad foreshadowed Arba was gonna take her over, Ohtaka planned it from the beginning.

Thing is When exactly Hakuei "died"?

At 274, looks clear she was already inside Hakueis body(that explains why she was blushing).

Where on Earth was that useless assistant? .


----------



## Reyes (Oct 5, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> The moment the extra chapter/omake said Hakuei didnt like Sinbad foreshadowed Arba was gonna take her over, Ohtaka planned it from the beginning.
> 
> Thing is When exactly Hakuei "died"?
> 
> ...



I do wonder if she has to die though, I know they established this rule but really how could she have died without anyone knowing about it.

Maybe it's different with Arba, it's hard to say because we don't even know how she got in control of Gyouken.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 5, 2015)

Sinbad is also such a great actor like Arba . 


*Spoiler*: __ 














As for the other 2 being Zephard

My Guesses are one of the 8 Generals(he said the 2nd one is on his territory aka Sindria) and one of the SSA KV.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 6, 2015)

Wonder what this all means, episcally that Gyouken part...


----------



## Ryuzaki (Oct 6, 2015)

Honestly, one of the more awesome moments in the chapter was that smack down Sinbad laid on her.

I wish I had a gif-editing software on this computer, I would making a good one right about now. But this is how I see Gyouken atm:


----------



## ~VK~ (Oct 6, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> When the series returns from hiatus (2 weeks).
> 
> Cant wait to see Dangai Alibaba, he is gonna grow a mullet and curbstomp SSAKVs and Sinbad .



Dangai ichigo actually trained a lot. Only thing alibaba achieved was gaining some sage like wisdom which I don't see how that would help in a fight against sinbad.

Anyways I predict morg and haku get very close in these two years and start a new relationship and seeing this will probably revert sage alibaba back to chapter 1 alibaba..


----------



## Reyes (Oct 6, 2015)

Here's a summary of the tegaki:

The tegaki starts when Kouen is 12. Kou is fighting Gai, when Hakuren comes to save En and Yuu, he tells them to retreat, and calls Kouen a fool when he stays behind to fight alone. Kouen declares he'll kill every last one of them. When Yuu regains consciousness in the Kou camp, Kouen tells Yuu that Gai are monsters and did atrocious things to the Kou people. He said they are not humans, will never forgive them and will not rest until he kills every last one of them. Yuu reasons that Gai are still humans, just like Kouen and him, but Kouen retorts that Gai are not in any way like Yuu. In the flashback, Gai village girls were caught and presented to Yuu, and the latter tells the soldiers to provide them with clothes, food and accompany them back to their village. The soldiers are perplexed and Yuu declares that their enemy is the Gai soldiers, not the women, children and the elderly.

When the flashback ends, Kouen tells Yuu that he's frustrated for not being able to properly protect Yuu, and Yuu reassures him that he's thankful that his arm is still attached to his body and he's glad Kouen is safe. Kouen says that it's still not right, because Kouen thinks his and Yuu's life aren't of the same importance. He explains if he died nothing will change, but on the other hand, Hakutoku's blood is flowing through Yuu's veins, and so, Yuu's life is precious. Yuu then tells Kouen that he'll tell him a secret and that there isn't such a thing as a precious life and that which isn't. On the battlefield, everyone is the same and death doesn't discriminate (iffy). Yuu believes what's going to be passed on is not blood (royal or not), but a person's will, and he hopes Kouen will understand someday.

The scene shifts to Judar and Gyokuen four years later. Gyokuen asks Judar if Kou is to his liking, and Judar says that he senses a lot of king vessels in this country. Gyokuen agrees and says that even though Kou united the three kingdoms, it still needs a lot of power. *Judar then says that Yuu and Ren are different, and Gyokuen says that she understands what he's saying and that those two can't become Judar's kings. They'll look for someone else for judar to accompany to the dungeon.*

What does she mean by different? It a bit weird that the crown princes never captured a dungeon before, looks like there may be an explanation behind it.  

If that the case why doesn't that seem to have been the case for Hakuei and Hakuryuu. 

Also it looks like Gyouken was controlled at this point, with the 4 years later this could be close to the time Kouen got his first 2 MV's and during the 2nd one the fire happened....


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 6, 2015)

Vongola King said:


> Dangai ichigo actually trained a lot. Only thing alibaba achieved was gaining some sage like wisdom which I don't see how that would help in a fight against sinbad.
> 
> Anyways I predict morg and haku get very close in these two years and start a new relationship and seeing this will probably revert sage alibaba back to chapter 1 alibaba..



He might meet Solomon if he and Judar pass by the Dark rift, and he gets his body back(and he might look buffed like his draft design) .

It would remind me of Disney Hercules and how he became a hero(buffed as fuck) and then curbstomped the Main Villain in Hades .

U want Ohtaka to continue baiting the shippers? Haku should start a relationship with Kougyoku IMO.

No need for poor Alibaba getting NTRd.



Reyes said:


> Here's a summary of the tegaki:
> 
> The tegaki starts when Kouen is 12. Kou is fighting Gai, when Hakuren comes to save En and Yuu, he tells them to retreat, and calls Kouen a fool when he stays behind to fight alone. Kouen declares he'll kill every last one of them. When Yuu regains consciousness in the Kou camp, Kouen tells Yuu that Gai are monsters and did atrocious things to the Kou people. He said they are not humans, will never forgive them and will not rest until he kills every last one of them. Yuu reasons that Gai are still humans, just like Kouen and him, but Kouen retorts that Gai are not in any way like Yuu. In the flashback, Gai village girls were caught and presented to Yuu, and the latter tells the soldiers to provide them with clothes, food and accompany them back to their village. The soldiers are perplexed and Yuu declares that their enemy is the Gai soldiers, not the women, children and the elderly.
> 
> ...



What is that site supposed to be? One of Ohtaka editors?


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 6, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> U want Ohtaka to continue baiting the shippers? Haku should start a relationship with Kougyoku IMO.
> 
> No need for poor Alibaba getting NTRd.


Can it be called NTR when everyone thinks he is dead?

And why not Ali start one with Kougyoku?


----------



## Reyes (Oct 6, 2015)

I think it's her blog site, but really I wouldn't know.


----------



## ~VK~ (Oct 6, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> He might meet Solomon if he and Judar pass by the Dark rift, and he gets his body back(and he might look buffed like his draft design) .
> 
> It would remind me of Disney Hercules and how he became a hero(buffed as fuck) and then curbstomped the Main Villain in Hades .
> 
> ...



I don't want to, but with alibaba's "death", haku still being in love with morg and morg stating she will "Keep a very close eye on him from now on" it just seems likely to happen.

It's pretty fucked up when you consider the fact that haku was the one who "killed" alibaba. I still think it'll happen, though.

Also how would he get his body back? No one has any reason to preserve it for 2 years so it'll probably be a very rotten corps by then.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 6, 2015)

Around the time the real Gyouken met Al-Tharmen, Al-Tharmen probably did something to her and Arba ended up taking over her body .


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 6, 2015)

This is an interesting theory about Arba and Hakuei.

Link removed


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 6, 2015)

Vongola King said:


> I don't want to, but with alibaba's "death", haku still being in love with morg and morg stating she will "Keep a very close eye on him from now on" it just seems likely to happen.
> 
> It's pretty fucked up when you consider the fact that haku was the one who "killed" alibaba. I still think it'll happen, though.
> 
> Also how would he get his body back? No one has any reason to preserve it for 2 years so it'll probably be a very rotten corps by then.



It would help Hakuryuus rukh to turn white again if they become as friendly as when their first met in Sindria, but romance isnt in Hakuryuus mind anymore.

It could lead to some comedy relief in Hakuryuu asking her "Why do u keep stalking me" though.





luffy no haki said:


> Can it be called NTR when everyone thinks he is dead?
> 
> And why not Ali start one with Kougyoku?



Kougyoku might be dead by then .


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 6, 2015)

Hakuei is one of my favorite Kouens, why did you have to take her over, Arba ?


----------



## Reyes (Oct 6, 2015)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Hakuei is one of my favorite Kouens, why did you have to take her over, Arba ?



Cuss she's the most irrelevant one.

Aside from the nameless sisters of Kouen.

Kouen & Hakuryuu SAVE her.


----------



## Araragi (Oct 6, 2015)

>you will never wave to a finalis family and they will wave back

y live


----------



## Reyes (Oct 6, 2015)

Chichan no kage okuri

Here's the tegaki trans with the pics, the King Vessel Selection tegaki...yeah there's more to this.

Hopefully we get more stuff like this with the Kou's.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 6, 2015)

Alibaba will probably revitalise his body with his flames.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 6, 2015)

Gunners said:


> Alibaba will probably revitalise his body with his flames.



It would only make sense if Kouen uses Phenex EM on Alibabas corpse


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 9, 2015)

Reminder the manga is gonna return in 2 weeks:

What are ur predictions for the timeskip and would u want to happen?

I expect Balbadd to being how we saw it for the first time(during the reign of Sabhmad) due to Hakuryuu lack of leadership.

Kouen would probably have planned a way to destroy SSA(planning for 2 years would make sense)

Sinbad and Arba might end up getting married, Hakuryuu and Morg might  become a couple if Morg gets over Alibaba death .


----------



## Ryuzaki (Oct 9, 2015)

I expect Aladdin and Morg to be at Haku's side, but when Ali Baba returns things will be different. Is Al Baba going to have a body or is he going to be Dressrosa toy soldier 2.0?


----------



## Reyes (Oct 9, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Reminder the manga is gonna return in 2 weeks:
> 
> What are ur predictions for the timeskip and would u want to happen?
> 
> ...



New designs, Hakuryuu struggling to rule a country on his own basically now, see the darker side of Sinbad SSA/Utopia. Maybe one of the SSA kings are dead.

I don't know if Kouen would be planning stuff I would like him to be but, how much can he do on an island at most hearing the news on what's going on.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 9, 2015)

Reyes said:


> New designs, Hakuryuu struggling to rule a country on his own basically now, see the darker side of Sinbad SSA/Utopia. Maybe one of the SSA kings are dead.
> 
> I don't know if Kouen would be planning stuff I would like him to be but, how much can he do on an island at most hearing the news on what's going on.



One SSA being offpaneled sounds lame tbh, maybe we find out who is zephard(out of the SSA Kings)?

Sinbad said the people being zephard were:
Kougyoku
2nd person was on Sindria (Im going with Jafar since he is his closest "friend")
3rd person might be a SSA King.

As for designs, I believe Morg will be taller and her hair will grow as well(usually female leading characters grow their hair during the timeskip), Aladdin, Kouha wont be midgets anymore. 

Wont mind Koumei growing a goatee like Kouen . 

Hakuryuu and Kouen seemed to be on good terms, so probably Hakuryuu would pass by once in a while telling him whats going on .

Kougyoku might fall into depravity because she is becoming what Hakuryuu was. (I have the feeling at the end both will end up as couple because they are so similar personality wise imo).


----------



## Reyes (Oct 9, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> One SSA being offpaneled sounds lame tbh, maybe we find out who is zephard(out of the SSA Kings)?
> 
> Sinbad said the people being zephard were:
> Kougyoku
> ...



Did he say it's someone from Sindria? 
Jafar might fit or the 3 masters.

Don't think he's brainwashed Yamoto or Darius, I think the author would just have someone instead of those 2. Maybe Shar brother or Pisti mother. 

Aladdin won't be a midget, but Kouha shouldn't get a huge height boost.
I would like to imagine Koumei has no ability to grow facial hair. Kouen only seemed to grown it to be more like his uncle.

Not just from Hakuryuu but just from guards watching them, I imagine they have some form of getting news.

She might, there's also a theory Kouha might to. There was a picture where you saw some chacters with black marks sort of covering there face and others in white.

If I remembering correctly those in black were: Hakuei (due to Arba), Kougyoku, Kouha and Sinbad (half fallen already, David influence or will get worse over the 2 years).

Those in white: Muu, Koumei and Kouen

The only 2 with no lines were Alibaba and Hakuryuu dressed as kings.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 9, 2015)

Here it is


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## Reyes (Oct 9, 2015)

Lol I notice Kougyoku is stabbing Hakuei. 

Funny thing is she might have do that now with out Zep or if she got to clsoe to Kouen. 

She really hates her.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 9, 2015)

Reyes said:


> Did he say it's someone from Sindria?
> Jafar might fit or the 3 masters.
> 
> Don't think he's brainwashed Yamoto or Darius, I think the author would just have someone instead of those 2. Maybe Shar brother or Pisti mother.
> ...



If Orba in 6 months went from midget to taller than Alibaba? Why cant Kouha grow at least that much height too?

What would make Kouha fall to depravity? His resentment toward Hakuryuu? Out of the siblings he probably is the one who still hates his guts though(Aladdin said it wasnt gonna be easy for Hakuryuu being on good terms with ALL of the Siblings), oh and what happened to Kouhas group? Did they get imprisioned too?

I hope we get to see Kougyoku battling Arbakuei(or in a flashback like the Rakushou fight) without she realizing she isnt the real Hakuei.

It really needs to happen after all she was the one that "betrayed" the Kou Empire


----------



## Reyes (Oct 9, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> If Orba in 6 months went from midget to taller than Alibaba? Why cant Kouha grow at least that much height too?
> 
> What would make Kouha fall to depravity? His resentment toward Hakuryuu? Out of the siblings he probably is the one who still hates his guts though(Aladdin said it wasnt gonna be easy for Hakuryuu being on good terms with ALL of the Siblings), oh and what happened to Kouhas group? Did they get imprisioned too?
> 
> ...



How old was Orba then?

Kouha already 19, most of his growth should be done by then. Maybe I don't particularly think he will I just brought it up as an idea I seen people thrown around. They might have been, we really only know that Kouen household was imprisoned and seeing how Hakuryuu faked his death, maybe they truly aren't.

They should have some confrontation weather it be a verbal or physical, we truly don't know why she hates Hakuei so much and depending on how involved Arba will be with Sinbad (not in romantic sense, like working with him being a general).

She has to call her out especially since the real Hakuei was a bigger support of Kouen ideals. Really anyone should call Hakuei out on this and only the family will truly know how deep that connection runs so no matter what Arba says they shouldn't buy it.

If they do fight, I so want to moment Arba about to do the killing blow, Kougyoku closes her eyes and silently says she's fail her brother and then bam Kouen comes in to block the blow.


----------



## Harbour (Oct 9, 2015)

Expect Kouen and Koumei put their dicks on the politics and just do some science for themeselves. No more impact on the plot. 

I also wonder how does Hakuryuu expect to hide Kouen's from SSA and Sinbad specifically. The Empire now is the part of the SSA, and the island has people. People can spread rumours, which can easily reach the ears of Sinbad and Co. In few months, easily. Or some of SSA ship will come to the island with sudden inspection, or to visit two brothers who were exiled. And then boooom - everyone knows that Hakuryuu lied to Sinbad.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 9, 2015)

Harbour said:


> Expect Kouen and Koumei put their dicks on the politics and just do some science for themeselves. No more impact on the plot.
> 
> I also wonder how does Hakuryuu expect to hide Kouen's from SSA and Sinbad specifically. The Empire now is the part of the SSA, and the island has people. People can spread rumours, which can easily reach the ears of Sinbad and Co. In few months, easily. Or some of SSA ship will come to the island with sudden inspection, or to visit two brothers who were exiled. And then boooom - everyone knows that Hakuryuu lied to Sinbad.



Really everyone can just be doing shady shit that people need to call out or to stupid to notice.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 9, 2015)

Reyes said:


> How old was Orba then?
> 
> Kouha already 19, most of his growth should be done by then. Maybe I don't particularly think he will I just brought it up as an idea I seen people thrown around. They might have been, we really only know that Kouen household was imprisoned and seeing how Hakuryuu faked his death, maybe they truly aren't.
> 
> ...



I thought Kouha was 16 , but really he looks too young for a 19 year old boy.

If Arbakuei and Kougyoku meet up, I expect Kougyoku confronting her with words like "Dont u love Kouen , if so why did u betray him?" Of course Kougyoku still thinking Hakuei is Hakuei.

Instead of Kouen i would expect Hakuryuu showing up and saving Kougyoku(setting up their relationship), then Hakuryuu finds out her sister is really Arba and also realizes what kind of man Sinbad really is.

Chapter 282 should start with a quick recap what happened in those 6 days and the 2 years timeskip


----------



## Ryuzaki (Oct 9, 2015)

Harbour said:


> Expect Kouen and Koumei put their dicks on the politics and just do some science for themeselves. No more impact on the plot.
> 
> I also wonder how does Hakuryuu expect to hide Kouen's from SSA and Sinbad specifically. The Empire now is the part of the SSA, and the island has people. People can spread rumours, which can easily reach the ears of Sinbad and Co. In few months, easily. Or some of SSA ship will come to the island with sudden inspection, or to visit two brothers who were exiled. And then boooom - everyone knows that Hakuryuu lied to Sinbad.


Yeah, I feel like they should have just killed Koeun instead of doing him this dirty, he basically has no limbs and I'm not sure if he still has his metal vessels, does he? 

I expect them to retreat closer to the Dark Continent, I expect Sinbad probably doesn't keep a close eye on things there, since that's where Yunan retreated to away from Sinbad. Maybe, Kouen will be close to where Morg found Yunan, as such Yunan could heal him?


----------



## Reyes (Oct 9, 2015)

Ryuzaki said:


> Yeah, I feel like they should have just killed Koeun instead of doing him this dirty, he basically has no limbs and I'm not sure if he still has his metal vessels, does he?
> 
> I expect them to retreat closer to the Dark Continent, I expect Sinbad probably doesn't keep a close eye on things there, since that's where Yunan retreated to away from Sinbad. Maybe, Kouen will be close to where Morg found Yunan, as such Yunan could heal him?



Hey Hakuryuu losing his limbs never stop him, place maybe with Phenex he can get limbs again from some dead guy, INB4 Sinbad death he takes his. 

It hasn't been mention but I guess Hakuryuu has them.

Yuhan is dying, doubt he will be much help to anyone, he might be dead by the time the 2 years happen or die fighting Sinbad in stopping him


----------



## Ryuzaki (Oct 9, 2015)

Reyes said:


> Hey Hakuryuu losing his limbs never stop him, place maybe with Phenex he can get limbs again from some dead guy, INB4 Sinbad death he takes his.
> 
> It hasn't been mention but I guess Hakuryuu has them.
> 
> Yuhan is dying, doubt he will be much help to anyone, he might be dead by the time the 2 years happen or die fighting Sinbad in stopping him



I doubt they would off-panel Yunan's death, I mean even Scheherazade's death was made out to be honorable, so yeah. It's possible that Yunan can trust his legacy to Kouen, since he obviously does not trust Sinbad and after what happened with Haku, I doubt he trusts him either.

You're right about the limbs, it's possible he gets them from someone who is already dying or some dead guy. I just hope Kouen serves something in the future. He needs to have some form of redemption, perhaps, he'll give up his body to give Ali Baba one?


----------



## Reyes (Oct 9, 2015)

Hey Kouen take Koubun limbs, like anyone cares about him.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 10, 2015)

Ryuzaki said:


> I doubt they would off-panel Yunan's death, I mean even Scheherazade's death was made out to be honorable, so yeah. It's possible that Yunan can trust his legacy to Kouen, since he obviously does not trust Sinbad and after what happened with Haku, I doubt he trusts him either.
> 
> You're right about the limbs, it's possible he gets them from someone who is already dying or some dead guy. I just hope Kouen serves something in the future. He needs to have some form of redemption, perhaps, he'll give up his body to give Ali Baba one?



Can Yuhan pick a successor? 

Like if they die, the other  he picks instantly get his powers. Maybe Yuhan has a clone some where. 

What do you mean redemption? He was never a character set up to need it and the closest I think we will ever get to that is him surrendering, taking responsibility for the war and plead to Hakuryuu to lead Kou well with his siblings.



LordPerucho said:


> Oh I still remember when Kougyoku was introduced, she looked like she were in her late 20s .
> 
> I agree Kouen at least deserves to land a blow on Arba(before Aladdin finishes her off, she is the one that killed her mother Sheba, so it makes Aladdin finishes her off).
> 
> ...



She never really looked that old to me, it's weird. Ohtaka even had to adress it in a blog.


*Spoiler*: __ 





?Even though Kougyoku is around seventeen, the editor comments with ?she looks old? every time I draw her. Just why does she look old to him? Is it because of her lower eyelashes??

Also Kougyoku X Judar? 




Kouen and Hakuryuu, must be the ones to kill Gyouken, they both have the biggest darw to killing her and now Kouen dream is done he has nothing stopping him from doing it. It does matter if she can use magic or not. If she doesn't. they will need a magi helping, if not then Arbahakuei is a supper charged MV user they can both take her down.

Wasn't there something if Ugo saying using Beiail if Arba or something returned? 

I think it meant be a Magi's + Sage Alibaba vs Sinbad/David fight, but that's just me.

Muu needs to improve the most, he has shit magoi. 
Actually 3 need to be revealed and I don't know if we will get those reveals all in him fighting this arc. Sinbad spin-off might do that or if it does happen in the OG manga they aren't going to be very OP.

Judar I don't see him betraying and joining them, he's gonna be tsundere and be like I hate you guys but I secretly am a bit good now and will help.  That and 2 years of Alibaba might rub off on him to be good or just better.

Actually I think with Judar and Alibaba coming from the dark continent they will learn everything that has happen while they were gone from them.

I really wonder how much development will happen off-screen.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 10, 2015)

I expect one of Sinbads unknown djinns to give him enhancement/more physical strength that can make him 1 shot a fanalist .

If Ohtaka wants to make Sinbad more broken than ever(in case Sage Alibaba turns out being haxx) then i expect one of the djinn give him a Za Warudo kind of magic .

Its gonna be weird seeing Judar admitting he was wrong about Aladdin, I mean he hated his guts in first place.

Maybe, They might stay in the DC, Alibaba and Judar get stronger(Alibaba gets his body back?), then on their own they head back to Balbadd in less time than the Mother Dragon supposed arrival time .

Muu could improve his Magoi supply since he is half-blood.

I hope Ohtaka doesnt turn Nervas heel and joins Sinbad and Arbakuei because his personality and face screams "villain"


----------



## Ryuzaki (Oct 10, 2015)

Reyes said:


> Can Yuhan pick a successor?
> 
> Like if they die, the other  he picks instantly get his powers. Maybe Yuhan has a clone some where.
> 
> What do you mean redemption? He was never a character set up to need it and the closest I think we will ever get to that is him surrendering, taking responsibility for the war and plead to Hakuryuu to lead Kou well with his siblings.



I was thinking that, perhaps he would trust someone with his work who puts the world before himself, which is the kind of brush I see Yunan painted with. It's possible and that would be great though.

I feel as fans were sort of cheated out of Sinbad vs. Koeun so I was hoping we'd see him fight at full force at some point in the future.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 10, 2015)

Ryuzaki said:


> I was thinking that, perhaps he would trust someone with his work who puts the world before himself, which is the kind of brush I see Yunan painted with. It's possible and that would be great though.
> 
> I feel as fans were sort of cheated out of Sinbad vs. Koeun so I was hoping we'd see him fight at full force at some point in the future.



Oh I see.

We won't get a solo fight between the 2, not since Sinbad been confirmed to be basically sub final boss.

Kouen vs Sinbad was only really a possibility since Kouen wanted to control over all the countries, with that being done there's no point in them fighting. It's going to be Kouen VS Arba or Hakuryuu & Kouen vs Arba.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Oct 11, 2015)

Hakuryu & Koeun vs Arba seems more like Itachi/Sasuke vs DSM Kabuto all over again, but it'll still put me in a happy place as long as she gets stuffed.

Wait, so what happened to Hakuei?


----------



## Jirou (Oct 11, 2015)

Ryuzaki said:


> Wait, so what happened to Hakuei?


The same question I had in mind. If Gyokuen was Arba herself, what happened to her body? Or maybe Hakuei & Gyokuen were actually just one all along?


----------



## Reyes (Oct 11, 2015)

Ryuzaki said:


> Hakuryu & Koeun vs Arba seems more like Itachi/Sasuke vs DSM Kabuto all over again, but it'll still put me in a happy place as long as she gets stuffed.
> 
> Wait, so what happened to Hakuei?



Died off screen and got taken over. 

Or before Arba had prepared her to sort of be taken over before hand without her dying.

We need to wait for info to give us a better idea.



Jirou said:


> The same question I had in mind. If Gyokuen was Arba herself, what happened to her body? Or maybe Hakuei & Gyokuen were actually just one all along?



No, Aladdin comment on her Rykh being so white and pure it was painful so I don't think she was always Arba.

Would also effect any relationship he has with her brother and Kouen if it was all an act.


----------



## Jirou (Oct 11, 2015)

Reyes said:


> No, Aladdin comment on her Rykh being so white and pure it was painful so I don't think she was always Arba.
> 
> Would also effect any relationship he has with her brother and Kouen if it was all an act.


But where could Hakuei be now?


----------



## Ryuzaki (Oct 11, 2015)

Jirou said:


> The same question I had in mind. If Gyokuen was Arba herself, what happened to her body? Or maybe Hakuei & Gyokuen were actually just one all along?


You mean something like a kage bunshin?



Reyes said:


> Died off screen and got taken over.
> 
> Or before Arba had prepared her to sort of be taken over before hand without her dying.
> 
> We need to wait for info to give us a better idea.



Yeah, I think we'll need to wait, I doubt they would kill any named characters off-panel though.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 11, 2015)

Jirou said:


> But where could Hakuei be now?



The darkest depth of her mind or where every the AT groups real bodies are.

Maybe even the dark continent.


----------



## Jirou (Oct 11, 2015)

Ryuzaki said:


> You mean something like a kage bunshin?


In terms of Naruto, maybe yes.



Reyes said:


> The darkest depth of her mind or where every the AT groups real bodies are.
> 
> Maybe even the dark continent.


So it's like Arba stole her body instead and her inner core be kept away?


----------



## Ryuzaki (Oct 11, 2015)

Hmm...that could work, also your sig reminded me of the crossover, is that definitely happening with Magi/HxH?


----------



## Jirou (Oct 11, 2015)

I don't really think that it's from the cross-over because I only got that pic from the last of a chapter which I don't really remember.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 15, 2015)

Wasnt the brother of Hakueis assistant part of Kouens HVs? It wouldnt make sense if he and the rest of Hakuei HVs agreed with Hakuei in joining Sinbad and the SSA, so they likely either got killed (high chance it happened)or the assistant got Zephard? .

IIRC Today Volume 27 got released, and next week the manga returns.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 15, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Wasnt the brother of Hakueis assistant part of Kouens HVs? It wouldnt make sense if he and the rest of Hakuei HVs agreed with Hakuei in joining Sinbad and the SSA, so they likely either got killed (high chance it happened)or the assistant got Zephard? .
> 
> IIRC Today Volume 27 got released, and next week the manga returns.



Yeah, he's the HV of Astaroth. They are also family with one of those generals that joined up with Hakuryuu, don't know how though. Weird Hakuei assistant isn't assimilated. 

It's really hard to say, this whole reveal raise a lot of questions especially how Arba will act from here on out.

They have to play some stuff safe if they don't want to raise more eyebrows then they already should.

We should have omakes soon then, wonder if the whole volume is dealing with the Kou brother one she teased.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 15, 2015)

IMO the omakes should be focused about Hakuei and how she got possesed by Arba and what is Reims thoughts about the War.

I still wonder how Kouen didnt expect Hakuei to betray her and why didnt he tell Hakuryuu about her around the time he asked him if Gyouken was really dead...


----------



## Reyes (Oct 15, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> IMO the omakes should be focused about Hakuei and how she got possesed by Arba and what is Reims thoughts about the War.
> 
> *I still wonder how Kouen didnt expect Hakuei to betray her* and why didnt he tell Hakuryuu about her around the time he asked him if Gyouken was really dead...



Omakes are mostly just gag stuff, I don't think there's been one where we learn a serious revaluation. I expect the volumes covering the civil war will mainly have omakes about the Kou's.

Plot stupidity is most likely the answer for that. How can he tell he if he doesn't know if Hakuei is in fact possessed. All Kouen thought was can someone like her truly die or have been killed by Hakuryuu.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 15, 2015)

Before I thought the author forgot to simply draw Hakuei sacrs, but at this point I think Arba just healed them because she's very beauty centric person (from the character book) and Hakuei normally took pride in her scars.

So that should be another dead give away for those that know her.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 15, 2015)

Kouen knows her for a good amount of time and didnt expect her to betray .

I mean he shouldve known the real Hakuei didnt like Sinbad at all, that right there is what feels a case of PIS for not telling Hakuryuu about Hakuei not being herself...

I can expect Koumei being surprised after the betrayal because he wasnt never close to her.

Another theory is that there was a vessel created by Al Tharmen, Arba took over it and used the transformation magic to look like Hakuei, and the real Hakuei/her HVs are imprisoned somewhere else?


----------



## Reyes (Oct 15, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Kouen knows her for a good amount of time and didnt expect her to betray .
> 
> I mean he shouldve known the real Hakuei didnt like Sinbad at all, that right there is what feels a case of PIS for not telling Hakuryuu about Hakuei not being herself...
> 
> ...



Again plot stupidity, not so much fault of the character but the author doing stuff just for the sake of a twist/story.

Hakuei would have tried and do something other than staying out of it and allying with Sinbad. She would have tried to stop the war but talking down Kouen or Hakuryuu. Looked for some solution to make sure they wouldn't go to war.

Really wish the author given us more of a clue on what happened... and it sucks we might not learn till a long while, IMO.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 15, 2015)

We didnt even get to see Aladdins thoughts about Hakuei helping Sinbad, u know since Hakuei was one of Aladdins first friends..

Ohtaka better prepare one hell of a explanation how Arba is back, because this might cause more plothole than the HST combined.

I want something like Fraundrin/Dreyfus explanation how he framed the Sins in NNT.


----------



## santanico (Oct 15, 2015)

are we getting spoilers soon-ish?


----------



## Reyes (Oct 15, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> We didnt even get to see Aladdins thoughts about Hakuei helping Sinbad, u know since Hakuei was one of Aladdins first friends..
> 
> Ohtaka better prepare one hell of a explanation how Arba is back, because this might cause more plothole than the HST combined.
> 
> I want something like Fraundrin/Dreyfus explanation how he framed the Sins in NNT.



Aladdin will tell something off once he she's her rukh.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 16, 2015)

Here's the full sample of volume 27 omake, the one about what person they would want as a sibling. 

And obviously some needs to translate this.


*Spoiler*: __ 





Can't fully tell who's who but here I go:

Aladdin is one of sinbad generals I think (can't really tell)
Looks like Alibaba is Cassim and his sister right?
Morgiana is Masrur
Judar  is Hakuryuu
Kougyoku is Kouha
Koubun Ka is Kouen
Jafar is Masrur
Yama is Sharrkan? (If so poor him)
Can't tell who that is, he wants is Aladdin?


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Oct 16, 2015)

i just wanted to ask if this series is good & worth taking the time to read? i've almost started several times but never did. i know it's on a break right now & will be back some time next week & thinking about trying to read everything & be caught up by the time it comes back next week.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 16, 2015)

sant?nico said:


> are we getting spoilers soon-ish?



Next week I think, the 23rd we might have spoilers.



Special Agent Sugar said:


> i just wanted to ask if this series is good & worth taking the time to read? i've almost started several times but never did. i know it's on a break right now & will be back some time next week & thinking about trying to read everything & be caught up by the time it comes back next week.



Yeah it's worth reading, note there's worse arc's later on.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 16, 2015)

Reyes said:


> Here's the full sample of volume 27 omake, the one about what person they would want as a sibling.
> 
> And obviously some needs to translate this.
> 
> ...



Its gonna be sad if Morgs opponent for EoS is Masrud and she is forced to kill him .


----------



## Reyes (Oct 16, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Its gonna be sad if Morgs opponent for EoS is Masrud and she is forced to kill him .



Would Masrurfight her if he had to though? 

Maybe he's the one brain washed on his side. I at least has to be one of the generals, maybe even Jafar.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 16, 2015)

He was very loyal to Sinbad.

I still go with Yamu being Zephard because for some reason I have the feeling all the 3 people that are zephared are females that fell in love with him .

That would be easy for Sinbad to control them.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 16, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> He was very loyal to Sinbad.
> 
> I still go with Yamu being Zephard because for some reason I have the feeling all the 3 people that are zephared are females that fell in love with him .
> 
> That would be easy for Sinbad to control them.



Yama didn't fall in love with Sinbad, in fact she didn't like the time he hit on her.

Some translations of the omake:

Yam said that she thinks of Sharrkan as her little brother even now. The keyword is 'even now'. Sharrkan also says that he never once thought of her as his sister.

And Koubun wants Kouen as his little brother, because if he became the first prince he'll have political power. Kouen tells him to use his ambition to protect Kougyoku, but not his position.

As for Judar, a long time ago, he told Hakuryuu to give him one of his brothers or sister.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Oct 16, 2015)

Reyes said:


> Yama didn't fall in love with Sinbad, in fact she didn't like the time he hit on her.
> 
> Some translations of the omake:
> 
> ...



is the worse arc you're talking about the alma torran arc? i've heard that the reaction people had to it was divided: they either really loved it, or they really hated it.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 16, 2015)

Special Agent Sugar said:


> is the worse arc you're talking about the alma torran arc? i've heard that the reaction people had to it was divided: they either really loved it, or they really hated it.



Yes and the arc before that as well.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 16, 2015)

Reyes said:


> Yama didn't fall in love with Sinbad, in fact she didn't like the time he hit on her.
> 
> Some translations of the omake:
> 
> ...



It would be a cool moment if Kakoubun shows up out of nowhere to save Kougyoku from Sinbad, it would resemble Kanonji standing to Aizen in Bleach .


----------



## Reyes (Oct 16, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> It would be a cool moment if Kakoubun shows up out of nowhere to save Kougyoku from Sinbad, it would resemble Kanonji standing to Aizen in Bleach .



Or Hercule with confronting Kid Buu.

If it happens it will all be a dream, I wonder if any retainer/assistant/HV will relevant in this final arc.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 16, 2015)

Reyes said:


> Or Hercule with confronting Kid Buu.
> 
> If it happens it will all be a dream, I wonder if any retainer/assistant/HV will relevant in this final arc.



It could also set up Kouens return(KKB could gain his respect then Kouen would focus on Sinbad).

Besides the Fanalists, maybe we get the Generals fighting vs Kouens HVs, throw also Alibabas HVs once he returns.

I have the feeling Orba is gonna get another HV thanks to Hakuryuu .


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Oct 16, 2015)

Reyes said:


> Yes and the arc before that as well.



so i should skip over reading the second balbadd arc & the alma torran arc when i get to them?


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 16, 2015)

I was never that fan of shipping but im kinda interested where the "ships" will go once Magi returns.

Will the final fight take place near the rift? Because I wonder how are the Fanalists are gonna turn into their original forms again?(to power them up)?


----------



## Reyes (Oct 16, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> It could also set up Kouens return(KKB could gain his respect then Kouen would focus on Sinbad).
> 
> Besides the Fanalists, maybe we get the Generals fighting vs Kouens HVs, throw also Alibabas HVs once he returns.
> 
> I have the feeling Orba is gonna get another HV thanks to Hakuryuu .



I wonder how Sinbad house vessels would stack to Kouen fully assimilated ones. 



LordPerucho said:


> I was never that fan of shipping but im kinda interested where the "ships" will go once Magi returns.
> 
> Will the final fight take place near the rift? Because I wonder how are the Fanalists are gonna turn into their original forms again?(to power them up)?



I think shipping is pretty much not progress, maybe Shar and Yama finally hook up but that's about it. 

Morg won't hook up with anyone or if she does it won't be for love but for some other reason. 

2 of 3 of Kougyoku ships (Alibaba & Sinbad) are as good as dead leaving only Judar. And he's a bit of a shit and gone so yeah nothing there.

Some weird lunar eclipse? Or maybe Sage Alibaba will drop a way to temporarily give them that power.

I seriously do wonder how much he's changed thanks to whoever he meet up with. Wonder who could it have been, Ugo, Solomon who?


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 16, 2015)

They would have to assimilate/ go full monster mode? The typical "soldier does anything to fight for his King even if its cost his life".

Cant wait to see Morg design, I bet she will look similar to Muuron .

Kougyoku might end up with Hakuryuu because they are so similar(filled with revenge, struggled in making friends at some point, etc).

That would be a good reason for the Fanalist Corps, Masrud, Morg to go full Monster Mode.

Morg needs a big ass boost if she is gonna be close in power with Sage Alibaba and God-Tier Aladdin(in those 2 years Aladdin is gonna surpass Solomon IMO even if its sounds bullshit).

Most likely Ugo.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 17, 2015)

Even though I don't care for most magi pairings, I hope the best for all of them. Espically my shinking ship. 

I'm to hopfully for ships recently thanks to D.Gray-Man and Ass Class.

I'll keep reading, even though I know this will hurt. 

I'm in this for the long haul.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 19, 2015)

This is cute.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 19, 2015)

Reyes said:


> Even though I don't care for most magi pairings, I hope the best for all of them. Espically my shinking ship.
> 
> I'm to hopfully for ships recently thanks to D.Gray-Man and Ass Class.
> 
> ...



Just 1 week left before the manga returns/spoilers are out.

Im interested of how will the EoS will be, I hope at least it doesnt stink like Nardos or Bleachs.

IMO the arc should be around 150 chapters long, it would be enough to showcase everyone.

The Main Fights have to be at least as long as Hakuryuu vs Alibaba.


----------



## santanico (Oct 19, 2015)

Reyes said:


> This is cute.



 I love it


----------



## Reyes (Oct 19, 2015)

Magi longest arc is 65 chapters, the final arc should be maybe double or sightly more than that length. Rather the final arc not drag, sick of them lasting to long (looking at naruto & bleach)

Really wonder how much showcase everyone can get.

Sinbad will actually have a real fight this time around, Arba will get a fight for sure, David has to come in and be the FV. Really just how much focus can other guys get, makes me worry about the SSA Kings developments. Really just how much focus can these guys get this late in?

There so many characters who really didn't get a time to shine, I wonder if the creator will even bother, maybe she will just off screen stuff. 

I imagine most of Sinbad HV's won't matter aside from Jafar and 2 of the masters (don't think Shar will do much). 

Muu and Titus will be the main focus for Reim with minor focus to the other 2 MV's users and the Fennis corps.

Kou will be mainly Hakuryuu, Kouen & Kougyoku with Kouha and Koumei with just supporting roles, there HV's will fight fodder or something.

I really thought we would get spoilers last night, with mangahelpers putting up the spoiler threads.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 19, 2015)

Reyes said:


> Magi longest arc is 65 chapters, the final arc should be maybe double or sightly more than that length. Rather the final arc not drag, sick of them lasting to long (looking at naruto & bleach)
> 
> Really wonder how much showcase everyone can get.
> 
> ...




If she wants to milk the series to death, she should do it.

What If Sinbad gets another powerup by tranforming using Ill Illah residing in himself, kinda similar to Father after absorbing God in FMA thus naking a God-Tier character ?

Ohtaka should do it similar, and when Sinbad gets severely damaged, God comes out of his body only to return as David .

Whoever out of the Generals is Zephard would matter(Jafar,Prisli or any of the Sensei Trio)

After the 2 years, Titus shouldve surpassed Scheherazade.

I dont think Kouha should be in the support role considering how he is been seen as a future King and might end up as the New Emperor after the Final Fight is over.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 19, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> If she wants to milk the series to death, she should do it.
> 
> What If Sinbad gets another powerup by tranforming using Ill Illah residing in himself, kinda similar to Father after absorbing God in FMA thus naking a God-Tier character ?
> 
> ...



Seeing how the magazine wants to end ongoing series to make room for new series to shine, I think her editor will make the series last a certain point. Don't see them milking it to the end, but who really knows.

I think a god power up with only be for David seeing how he somehow absorb him. Sinbad has enough power with 7 mv's.

Kouha will get a fight, rematch with Yamoto will be likely IMO. I don't know if I see him becoming a king. I don't see a big chance on Hakuryuu dying or stepping down. 

The fate of the brothers will mostly like be working under Hakuryuu supporting him, like Kouen did with his brothers. Although this time around Kouen will be in the advisory position.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 19, 2015)

Reyes said:


> Seeing how the magazine wants to end ongoing series to make room for new series to shine, I think her editor will make the series last a certain point. Don't see them milking it to the end, but who really knows.
> 
> I think a god power up with only be for David seeing how he somehow absorb him. Sinbad has enough power with 7 mv's.
> 
> ...



With Kougyoku as his waifu .


----------



## Reyes (Oct 19, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> With Kougyoku as his waifu .



Elizabeth will be the queen.


----------



## santanico (Oct 19, 2015)

Alibaba & Aladdin vs Sinbad & Hakuryuu, I want


----------



## Reyes (Oct 19, 2015)

Why would Hakuryuu work with Sinbad though, the 4 mains will be fighting on one side together for once against that asshole Sinbad/David.

Although Hakuryuu and the family might want to perform a exorcism on his sister first, that should come first.

Family should always come first.


----------



## santanico (Oct 19, 2015)

Only assuming Hakuryuu doesn't stay in sinbad's debt


----------



## Reyes (Oct 19, 2015)

Sage Alibaba will convert him to fight him.

Plus Sinbad has SSA, Arba & SSA kings as his back ups, he doesn't need Hakuryuu.

At the point it will be Kou & Reim VS SSA.

Although maybe a SSA king will drop off and join the others.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 19, 2015)

Reyes said:


> Elizabeth will be the queen.



For Alibaba if Hakuryuu gets Morg during the timeskip .




Reyes said:


> Sage Alibaba will convert him to fight him.
> 
> Plus Sinbad has SSA, Arba & SSA kings as his back ups, he doesn't need Hakuryuu.
> 
> ...



The only one that could do it would be Takeruhiko because he doesnt trust Sinbad(Im not including Muu because he is more neutral than acting like a true SSA KV).


----------



## Reyes (Oct 19, 2015)

Didn't Darius say he doesn't care for Sinbad ways anymore? 

Anyway if one betrays we will get to see more of the darker side of the SSA, they seem way to perfect so far. Something HAS to be up.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 19, 2015)

He seemed loyal to Sinbad during the Kou War .

I expect the main cast to have 2 fights(Kouen better roast one SSA KV before going for Sinbad).


----------



## Reyes (Oct 20, 2015)

Didn't he say though he's only following this time because it's taking care of Kouen or something to that effect. 

I imagine all the Kou siblings (aside from Hakuryuu and Hakuei) will get a fight with a SSA king.

Kouen going straight for Arbahakuei, or at least he fucking better.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 20, 2015)

Magi 283 preview:

"Towards the end of the royal road*!

The world that came to be after the Kou civil unrest where Sinbad is at its center. In the new 'world without war' the grand story is moving towards its conclusion."

*Also known as the 'path of right'. The sentence is actually translated to 'the summit of the royal road', but I went with 'end' for the sake of making it sound more natural in English. As far as I know, it's a traditional concept in Chinese regions and in Japan that’s often mentioned along with the 'path of might'.

I didn't make this btw, it's from Haya on Mangahelpers: Chapter 56

Looks like there will be a summit?


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 20, 2015)

Reyes said:


> Didn't he say though he's only following this time because it's taking care of Kouen or something to that effect.
> 
> I imagine all the Kou siblings (aside from Hakuryuu and Hakuei) will get a fight with a SSA king.
> 
> Kouen going straight for Arbahakuei, or at least he fucking better.



Give him a win first . 

Roasting a SSA KV would be a way to hype him how strong he has gotten during the timeskip and giving him some momentum before clashing with Sinbad and/or Arbakuei.



Reyes said:


> Magi 283 preview:
> 
> "Towards the end of the royal road*!
> 
> ...



So this is when the world will find out Hakuei is Arba? .


----------



## Reyes (Oct 20, 2015)

Glad it sounds like we are going straight into the time skip, was worried there might be a few chapters of set up.

Though it sounds like we will have to wait on Alibaba return.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 20, 2015)

Im hyped to see how much the characters have changed design wise.

Alibaba and Judar return is probably saved for Chapter 300 IMO.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 20, 2015)

The 'world without war' is bullshit, something is up. 

One man paradise is another's hell, I think that's going to be the case.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 20, 2015)

What could happen is:

a) The real Hakuei shows up and reveals that other Hakuei is an imposter is non other than Arba, Sinbad true appearance is unmasked as well. (that would bring the theory of Arba using another vessel made by AT and its not on Hakueis body)

b) Kougyoku shows up to reveal Arbas identity and Sinbads true intentions.

c) Alibaba and Judar return and unmask Sinbad

d) The Kou Siblings return?


----------



## Reyes (Oct 20, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> What could happen is:
> 
> a) The real Hakuei shows up and reveals that other Hakuei is an imposter is non other than Arba, Sinbad true appearance is unmasked as well. (that would bring the theory of Arba using another vessel made by AT and its not on Hakueis body)
> 
> ...



A.) Sinbad being David "avatar" has to happen when Alibaba and Judar show up, I wonder will the Mother Dragon stay with them in the normal world & will they bring the fannis they say or bring something other then them. 

B.) I think the Arba part will only happen here with Kougyoku or Aladdin. Aladdin, Muu, Titus, Alibaba and Judar will do the Sinbad reveal, them and SSA kings not pleased with him.

C.) This has to be the case with the David reveal.

D.) Possible, though I imagine they will be save for when fighting goes down. I don't see them having much to do if there is going to be a summit.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 20, 2015)

We are also getting a cover and color page next week.

I really hope Hakuei isn't to close to Sinbad, it would break my heart.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 20, 2015)

Reyes said:


> A.) Sinbad being David "avatar" has to happen when Alibaba and Judar show up, I wonder will the Mother Dragon stay with them in the normal world & will they bring the fannis they say or bring something other then them.
> 
> B.) I think the Arba part will only happen here with Kougyoku or Aladdin. Aladdin, Muu, Titus, Alibaba and Judar will do the Sinbad reveal, them and SSA kings not pleased with him.
> 
> ...



I hope we dont get to see an stupid assasination attempt when someone tries to backstab Sinbad(it always suck 99% in Shounen when the girl tries to backstab the main villain).

It would be surprising if Hakuryuu trolls everyone and he finds out Sinbad and Hakueis true identity are during the timeskip and he was just following Kouen plans to destroy the SSA from the inside?





Reyes said:


> We are also getting a cover and color page next week.
> 
> I really hope Hakuei isn't to close to Sinbad, it would break my heart.



Need something to make Kouen seriously pissed off at Sinbad


----------



## Reyes (Oct 20, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> I hope we dont get to see an stupid assasination attempt when someone tries to backstab Sinbad(it always suck 99% in Shounen when the girl tries to backstab the main villain).
> 
> It would be surprising if Hakuryuu trolls everyone and he finds out Sinbad and Hakueis true identity are during the timeskip and he was just following Kouen plans to destroy the SSA from the inside?
> 
> Need something to make Kouen seriously pissed off at Sinbad



Kougyoku will no doubt attempt to get him though that. It's her only real shot to get him.

Hopefully she doesn't end up like Hinamori. 

Although it would be a amazing troll, if she gets impaled like the 2nd time Hinamori did. 

It would be best if he tries to get SSA kings on his side after the reveal or before if he does plan of taking him down.

Hakuryuu and Kouen would be pissed enough at the Arba part alone, no need to make it worse OHATAKA. 

Hell Hakuryuu will shit a brick releasing he did just kill his mom.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 20, 2015)

Maybe one of the Sinbads djinns has an ability similar to Kyouka Suigetsu and Kouha will stab Kougyoku? .

Kouha is the Hitsu of the series and Kougyoku is being portrayed as the Hinamori .

Hakuryuu could get Takeruhiko at his side(as it was said he would help him no matter what..)

One thing I fear is that Aladdin is gonna learn an spell similar to Rinne Tensei and he will revive everyone in the war .


----------



## Reyes (Oct 20, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Maybe one of the Sinbads djinns has an ability similar to Kyouka Suigetsu and Kouha will stab Kougyoku? .
> 
> Kouha is the Hitsu of the series and Kougyoku is being portrayed as the Hinamori .
> 
> ...



I had a thorough similar to this, but different.  

When all is said and done the world is in shambles thanks to David and Sinbad and Aladdin remakes it with everyone in it but the laws and the workings of it are based on what ever Alibaba or his views are at the end.

We see everyone from the series happy working under these new rules/laws and Alibaba is the one king.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 20, 2015)

So...Arba turns on Sinbad or will it be viceversa?

Arba is only interested in Ill Illah inside Sinbad, what if during those 2 years she tries to find a way to suck Ill Illah out of Sinbads body?


----------



## Reyes (Oct 20, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> So...Arba turns on Sinbad or will it be viceversa?
> 
> Arba is only interested in Ill Illah inside Sinbad, what if during those 2 years she tries to find a way to suck Ill Illah out of Sinbads body?



Really I imagine it will be Sinbad turning on the other, especially if Arba try's and turn.

David just going to emerge on his own, not though Arba.

Though this does bring up what kind of relationship do David and Sinbad have. 

They both are using each other for there own goals aren't they?  I don't think they would have the both same ideals and goals for this world right? At some point that has to go south and one be victorious over the other.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 20, 2015)

Al Tharmen should return at some point as well, Arba was of course lying when she implied she would ditch them.

Remember the whole point of saving people from depravity? I have the feeling Aladdin is gonna turn good whoever has fell into depravity without the need to kill them.

It would be kinda BS but Aladdin wouldve achieved his goal.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 20, 2015)

A small bit from volume 27 omake, apparently this is Kouha reaction from Kouen complementing him. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Reyes (Oct 20, 2015)

Here's the full omake:


*Spoiler*: __ 












Cute


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 20, 2015)

Seeing that omakes makes me want to see him getting a darn win already.

For a so called "support" character he sure gets a decent amount of panel time.

He was such a yandere when he was a kid .


----------



## Reyes (Oct 20, 2015)

Man Koutoku was a real piece of shit, no wonder NO ONE cared when he died.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 20, 2015)

BTW is his mother still alive?


----------



## Reyes (Oct 20, 2015)

Maybe, hell I wonder if Kouen and Koumei mother is still around?


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 21, 2015)

One thing that could make Kouha fall into depravity is if his mother gets killed during the timeskip .


----------



## Reyes (Oct 21, 2015)

If he were to fall it would be because of something with his brothers or Kougyoku at this point.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 21, 2015)

Why would fall to depravity because of something involving this brothers? If its related to Hakuryuu then its understable, even after 2 years I still see Kouha hating his guts.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 22, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Why would fall to depravity because of something involving this brothers? If its related to Hakuryuu then its understable, even after 2 years I still see Kouha hating his guts.



His brothers are the ones closest to him, and honestly don't see Kouha mother being a big deal if she was only brought up in a omake.

That hate I don't think it would make him fall, unless he did already when he thought Kouen had died and they lost.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 22, 2015)

Now, thinking carefully, one thing that would really make Kouha fall into depravity is if Kougyoku "died" during the timeskip, as for now she has the biggest deathflag on the series so far(not counting Hakuei).


----------



## Reyes (Oct 22, 2015)

Wonder if anyone will get new MV during the time skip?

The only thing that will be a rumor over these 2 years will most likely be that Kouen is alive, that he didn't actually die.

Don't really see much of a death flag for Hakuei seeing how she's "dead" already. 


Kougyoku might seriously bite the dust though.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 22, 2015)

If Kouen were dead then I wouldve placed Hakuei as dead for good, Ohtaka isnt that much  of a sadistic when it comes to shippers, at worse she is gonna lose her virginity at the hands of Sinbad .

Didnt Kouen entrust Hakuryuu to protect his people, Kougyoku etc? If Kougyoku dies, the first one to rage at him would be Kouha, he has disliked his guts since the series started .


----------



## Reyes (Oct 22, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> If Kouen were dead then I wouldve placed Hakuei as dead for good, Ohtaka isnt that much  of a sadistic when it comes to shippers, at worse she is gonna lose her virginity at the hands of Sinbad .
> 
> Didnt Kouen entrust Hakuryuu to protect his people, Kougyoku etc? If Kougyoku dies, the first one to rage at him would be Kouha, he has disliked his guts since the series started .



Implying she didn't lose it to Kouen already. 

Hell aside from Cassim and that one old dude from the magic country(name not coming to mind), has anyone of real importance died? 

He has, but obliviously he can only do some much with 2/5 leadership skills and Kougyoku being suicidal thinking she can get Sinbad.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 22, 2015)

Koubun forever stuck as her assistant.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 22, 2015)

But that would make Hakuei the biggest slut in the series .

Old guy was Mogamett, I would include Scheherahaze in the important deaths group.

If Hakuryuu gets to kill Kougyoku, then he is dying EOS, but not at the hands of Kouha but Sinbad. Kouha would be consumed by revenge thus falling into depravity(that line of "We kind look alike" scares me a bit).

Masrud was probably thinking Morg consider him a BF .

The only way KKB gets promoted is if he saves Kougyoku from getting herself killed.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 22, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> But that would make Hakuei the biggest slut in the series .
> 
> Old guy was Mogamett, I would include Scheherahaze in the important deaths group.
> 
> ...



Wait what? Just for Kouen?

Don't count Scherahaze, since Titus is her "clone".

No Morg doesn't need anymore love interests


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 23, 2015)

Arba would make Hakuei look like a big slut if she gets have sex with Sinbad during the timeskip .

Alibaba doesnt deserve ending up as virgin for life after ending up 100 years fighting monsters.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 23, 2015)

Ugo will be the only virgin at the end of the series, so don't worry.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 23, 2015)

What about Aladdin? 

If Judal survives(I have the feeling he will after the cure of falling to depravity is found), he is getting one of the princesses .


----------



## Reyes (Oct 23, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> What about Aladdin?
> 
> If Judal survives(I have the feeling he will after the cure of falling to depravity is found), he is getting one of the princesses .



Aladdin will find some big boob women over the 2 year gap. 

What other princesses are there in the series that aren't with someone, other than Kougyoku & Hakuei? 

Hell what other princesses are in the series?


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 23, 2015)

The ones whose names are still unknown to us.

Some say Yamu is gonna die in the final arc because of what Mogamett said about her using too much magic.


----------



## santanico (Oct 23, 2015)

one of the Kou siblings has to die, there's too many of them


----------



## Reyes (Oct 23, 2015)

sant?nico said:


> one of the Kou siblings has to die, there's too many of them



All the unnamed Kou's die off-screen, there you go. 

Koumei, Kouha or Kougyoku will bite it IMO...


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 23, 2015)

A good way to fire up Kouen, getting NTRd by Sinbad after having his Empire stolen from him .

The summit is sure is gonna more a good one compared to the previous one.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 23, 2015)

NTR and Sinbad are the devil. 

Still don't think it will happen, but we will see soon.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 23, 2015)

Idk but part of me would make Sinbad to look more like David design wise after the 2 year timeskip.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 25, 2015)

While spoilers are out, we don' know if they are true so I won't be posting them.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 25, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



There are 2 Alibabas? .


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 25, 2015)

Wait a minute, I believe it was foreshadowed..


----------



## son_michael (Oct 26, 2015)

I don't see why we had to have a timeskip, the story is sounding very lame right now.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 26, 2015)

son_michael said:


> I don't see why we had to have a timeskip, the story is sounding very lame right now.




*Spoiler*: __ 



So we can a world were Sinbad has created where it appears good, but like him is too good to be true.

Also what's the point of them dropping down from kings, only to be apart of this IA that controls things...like there's no difference between that and what the SSA were formally doing.


----------



## Kamina. (Oct 26, 2015)

Sinbad should honestly just win, Alibaba & Aladdin have just become boring AF. 
Let them die while splitting David & Sinbad or some shit


----------



## santanico (Oct 26, 2015)

Alibaba kewwwwn!


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 26, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Pretty much called Nerva being a villain, but who is gonna job to him? I mean he needs to beat someone if we are gonna take him seriously.

Wonder what made Takeruhiko being considered as a villain.

Hakuryuu probably found out Arba is still alive, the only reasone he is a villain now and lost his kingdom IMO.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 26, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Nerva a villain...he's only branded a criminal for not following the MV rule.

Takeruhiko didn't like the way Sinbad was doing things before, it's not hard to see why be left.

I don't know about that, but something serious made him leave the throne (now most likely occupied by Arbahakuei). He better have grab his brothers if he's leading some rebellion or else then they are stuck on that island with no one to help if they are discovered. 




The raw: Casanova's version is finally out.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 26, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



How long has passed for Alibaba to return in good shape?

He was very skinny when he returned to his body .

Having Takeruhiko and later Reim on the good guys side would help for the final War vs the SSA.

Notice Yunan didnt mention Kougyoku, so likely she got killed by Sinbad or Arbakuei? .

Or she got imprisoned along Aladdin and Morg.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 26, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Don't know, hopefully not long.

Wonder why Muu or Kougyoku aren't mentioned. They were the most mistrusting of Sinbad in the series next to Kouen and Yunan. Maybe Kougyoku is working with Hakuei just to get closer to Sinbad to kill him herself, doubt she die off screen or anyone that big.

I don't think those 2 are imprisoned, they are with Hakuryuu and the other "criminals". Especially since if that's the case, David could really easily get his hands on Aladdin, and he wants him for whatever he's planning.

Sage Alibaba will ally with with the new kings to take Sinbad down.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 26, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 





That wouldnt make sense, Arbakuei should have had the chance and use Kougyoku as new vessel(in case of emergency) but I guess its another case of PIS or her takeover ability only works on those that have the same blood as her....

I wonder where are the Kou Sibilings .


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 26, 2015)

Wait a minute



*Spoiler*: __ 



So it was overall a 5 years timeskip .


----------



## Reyes (Oct 26, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Either still on that island or with the others, hoping on the latter.

Wonder where others are hiding where Yunan can't sense them? 

I wonder where the final battle will take place at this point, maybe at the Kou palace?


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 26, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I wonder what happened to Yamu ? Masrud and Jafar are probably still Sinbads bodyguards.

The final battle will probably happen either at the Kou Palace or Balbadd

I wonder when it was that Hakuryuu lost the Kingdom? Around the time Judar returned to his side and tells him the true about Arba?

I look forward to the interaction of the Criminal group members.

I can see Judar being tsundere toward Aladdin .


----------



## Reyes (Oct 26, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yamu running the magic country I bet.

Maybe Sindria.

It's hard to say since we don't know if that happened before or after they returned.

Judar will continue being a shit, eve to his husbando king vessel.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 26, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wonder if Hakuei would stay the emperor when all is said and done.

If so Kouen will become her King.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 26, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 





Maybe during the last year Judar has changed?, after spending the time with Sage Alibaba and now with a redeemed Hakuryuu.

Dnt see Judar convincing Hakuryuu to go back to the dark side.









Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



But lets look at the good side, with Hakuryuu no longer bein Emperor, Hakuei is finally relevant .

What if she is waiting a kid from Sinbad and thats another reason Hakuryuu gtfo his country?


----------



## Harbour (Oct 26, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Lolwhat? Hakuryuu already lost the throne after all shit he did?!


----------



## Reyes (Oct 26, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Sage Alibaba TnJ him 

Not the way she should be though 

Stop, nothing better have happened between the 2 






Harbour said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Lolwhat? Hakuryuu already lost the throne after all shit he did?!




*Spoiler*: __ 



His life will always be hell.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 26, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 





I hope we get to see Arba talking to herself about controlling Hakueis soul, kinda foreshadowing she might be saved without looking like an asspull.

Instead, what if something happened between Morg and Hakuryuu? Since Morg has spent more time with Hakuryuu than Alibaba .

I have the feeling Morg will have the biggest chance(she will grow boobs, longer hair and height) .


----------



## Reyes (Oct 26, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I think Hakuei would be saved just on the virtue, I don't think the creator would let her die just as a puppet for Arba. Or if she does, will have some final moment for those who care for her most.

INB4 she has the biggest chest in the series, except Paimon


----------



## santanico (Oct 26, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ew no ew no no ew


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 27, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Why is there so much fixation on the possibility of Arba and Sinbad having a sexual relationship over the timeskip in this thread? Magi might be a bit more mature in theme than some of its peers in the same genre, but it wouldn't make sense in this context at all.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 27, 2015)

Atlantic Storm said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Why is there so much fixation on the possibility of Arba and Sinbad having a sexual relationship over the timeskip in this thread? Magi might be a bit more mature in theme than some of its peers in the same genre, but it wouldn't make sense in this context at all.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Because it increase the drama and Sinbad being the type to get with hot women...well. Though I agree it doesn't really work IMO.

Thoughts on the recent developments besides that?


----------



## Ryuzaki (Oct 27, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sinbad will fuck her, it will be the wrong hole he shoved his stick in but he will have sexual relations with that woman


----------



## santanico (Oct 27, 2015)

even funnier/fucked up because Hakuei distrusted Sinbad since they met


----------



## Reyes (Oct 27, 2015)

It's not like those thoughts really mattered in the end, since this isn't really Hakuei we are talking about.

But let's end this discussion, it will be for the better.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 27, 2015)

sant?nico said:


> ew no ew no no ew



But its something that happens to 99.99% of heroines, their hair/boobs change(Nami, Sakura, Orihime)


----------



## Ryuzaki (Oct 27, 2015)

So any idea when the chapter comes out, I've been feint out since the first week of October.


----------



## Keishin (Oct 27, 2015)

Ryuzaki said:


> So any idea when the chapter comes out, I've been feint out since the first week of October.



"The last arc of Magi will begin on the 28th of October"


----------



## Ryuzaki (Oct 27, 2015)

Yeah, my laziness has hit new bounds


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 29, 2015)

Translations.


*Spoiler*: __ 



So there was a rebellion(filled with Kouen supporters or they were manipulated by Al Tharmen)?

Alibaba is going for Sinbaf, watch how those 100 years of fighting will come into play and he will look = to Sinbad .


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 29, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Where are you getting Alibaba becoming equal to Sinbad from?


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 29, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



All those 100 years he spent fighting endlessly.

It would be dumb and funny if he gets himself killed again, my real guess is that he is gonna pretend to agree to be part of Sinbads word but only to attempt another rebellion by gathering Nerva, Takeruhiko, Hakuryuu, Aladdin, Morg, Reim on his side.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 29, 2015)

THE KING IS BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACK


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Oct 29, 2015)

Alibaba has come to save this manga. 

Edit: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I see that Hakuryu will never pay for his misdeeds - an oversight that will taint whatever legacy this manga leaves behind. There is only one true king and he's back.


----------



## santanico (Oct 29, 2015)

King Alibaba


----------



## Ryuzaki (Oct 29, 2015)

Sage King Ali Baba to the rescue


----------



## Fourangers (Oct 31, 2015)

He's back!  He's back!  OMG.


----------



## Kellogem (Nov 1, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sinbad is the Griffith of the manga and now he has his Falconia..


and no LordPerucho, no parallel between Hakuei and Casca!


----------



## Reyes (Nov 1, 2015)

So this chapter is essential Alibaba noticing how the world has changed over the time he's been gone...and future city out of no where.

Reminds me of FF8 Esthar city.


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 1, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 





Wouldnt Kougyoku fit that bill if we go with Alibaba being Guts? .

Alibaba reactions were hilarious to see, it reminded me of Fry reactions when he arrived to the future in Futurama.


----------



## Kellogem (Nov 1, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I wonder how the mangaka is going to portray Sinbad and his rules dark side..

I hope its not he has to go down because he is David bs.. there has to be practical reasons.

maybe he is about to sacrifice a lot of people for humanity to advance or something.. dunno what else could it be as from the look of it everyone is happy about the current state of the world.. some cataclysm has to happen.


----------



## santanico (Nov 1, 2015)

poor Alibaba, the world expanded w/o him


----------



## Reyes (Nov 1, 2015)

sant?nico said:


> poor Alibaba, the world expanded w/o him



When he becomes the one king, he will make everyone pay


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 1, 2015)

_casually intercepted a crossbow bolt mid-flight_

Finally 283 is out.

How much time has passed for Alibaba to recover his strength back?

Arbakuei was probably behind the internal wars .

If Nerva is gonna become a subplot villain(like the Obito of the series), then let him beat someone so we get to take him seriously.


----------



## Kellogem (Nov 1, 2015)

lol Nerva... if something, he is going to be fodder for someone. maybe for Alibaba to just kick some ass-

at this point its clear Sinbad and David are different, I guess David is going to took over or some shit..


----------



## Reyes (Nov 1, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> lol Nerva... if something, he is going to be fodder for someone. maybe for Alibaba to just kick some ass-
> 
> at this point its clear Sinbad and David are different, I guess David is going to took over or some shit..



Like Kaguya did with Madara, at least this is more set up at least...


----------



## Reyes (Nov 1, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Sinbad been leading to being a grey/evil person ever since his introduction and 282 says he's still in control and his will is his own. The dark part of this society and world will lie on him.

David will just is making use of Sinbad, though I wonder how the 2 actually interact.

The key word here is so far, one man utopia is another man's hell. There's a dark side to this Sinbad society. Everything is leading to Sinbad/David final goal and the key is Aladdin.


----------



## santanico (Nov 1, 2015)

Where the hell can those 3 who are missing possibly be? Sinbad or Arba might have something to do with it, no?


----------



## Reyes (Nov 1, 2015)

sant?nico said:


> Where the hell can those 3 who are missing possibly be? Sinbad or Arba might have something to do with it, no?



They most likely caused them to go into hiding. Maybe there hiding in a duengon, use a isolation barrier to block there prensce or under water with Yamoto.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Nov 2, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Being reminded of Mother 3 when Porky made his "utopia" only for that to be a huge fuck you to the world. This new world it's going to fall apart sooner or later...


----------



## son_michael (Nov 2, 2015)

Watch Morg has a child with Hakuryu, the 3 of them are fighting evil together.


----------



## Roman (Nov 2, 2015)

The man, the legend. Alibaba is finally back


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 2, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> lol Nerva... if something, he is going to be fodder for someone. maybe for Alibaba to just kick some ass-
> 
> at this point its clear Sinbad and David are different, I guess David is going to took over or some shit..



If Ohtaka really wants us to take him seriously he will have to curbstomp someone(lets say Kouha).



Reyes said:


> They most likely caused them to go into hiding. Maybe there hiding in a duengon, use a isolation barrier to block there prensce or under water with Yamoto.



Im going with hiding with Takeruhiko because Hakuryuu was always on good terms with him.



Reyes said:


> Like Kaguya did with Madara, at least this is more set up at least...



And David in his pinky has more charisma than Kaguya in her entire body.


This pic pretty much defined 284.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Nov 2, 2015)

Are holding metal vessels a crime? 





Roman said:


> The man, the legend. Alibaba is finally back



Yeah that definitely would up the ranks of social drama lol


----------



## Ryuzaki (Nov 2, 2015)

Reyes said:


> Like Kaguya did with Madara, at least this is more set up at least...



The three year time skip was a definite help


----------



## santanico (Nov 2, 2015)

^leaving with them is...I think


----------



## Kellogem (Nov 2, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I wonder.. Sinbad always had his twisted / manipulator ways, but he didnt do outright evil stuff, just morally questionable, and seemingly did everything for the greater good (and for his ego of course).

I cant see his utopia having a clear dark side like Magnostadt where a lot of people are suffering for the others, unless David is actively taking over in the last 3 years. if its Sinbad, he can be megalomaniac but I dont think putting yourself into some god-like role itself is bad as long as you rule just and your kingdom is prosperous.  

david has to kick in to burn everything down to make alibaba and co defeating sinbad justified... like the destruction of the civilization is the next step for humanity, and all the suffering resulting from it is his fuel. Arba would like it that way as well I guess.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 2, 2015)

Alibaba really needs a power up. He definitely has enough Rukh for another metal vessel. This single metal vessel isn't going to take him far enough. I miss the dungeon exploring days. Most of the characters are so strong that the dungeons won't even make them sweat. I wonder if there's a dungeon with a spirit so strong that it'll atleast be a challenge.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Nov 2, 2015)

There's gotta be a final dungeon before the final boss like in a video game.


----------



## Kellogem (Nov 2, 2015)

Haohmaru said:


> Alibaba really needs a power up. He definitely has enough Rukh for another metal vessel. This single metal vessel isn't going to take him far enough. I miss the dungeon exploring days. Most of the characters are so strong that the dungeons won't even make them sweat. I wonder if there's a dungeon with a spirit so strong that it'll atleast be a challenge.



only because they can use their previously acquired MVs in the new dungeons.

just make it so you cant use MVs in dungeons at all and have to conquer them with human strength and skill... it would be much more fair that way. even Sinbad could have trouble.


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 2, 2015)

No one mentioned Alibaba is still 15, its gonna be hilarious if both Aladdin and Morg are taller than him .


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 2, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> only because they can use their previously acquired MVs in the new dungeons.
> 
> just make it so you cant use MVs in dungeons at all and have to conquer them with human strength and skill... it would be much more fair that way. even Sinbad could have trouble.


Even without MV's most characters are really strong already. Magoi manipulation makes them able to defeat a lot of opponents. But yeah, if you make it so that they can't use their MV's, it'll at least get interesting. 

I really want Alibaba to gain another MV. Amon is pretty boring to be honest.


----------



## ~VK~ (Nov 2, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> No one mentioned Alibaba is still 15, its gonna be hilarious if both Aladdin and Morg are taller than him .



Alibaba was already 19 pre-time skip...

And I'm pretty sure his body didn't stop aging.


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 2, 2015)

Right, my bad.

Translations for 284.



 Alibaba, Welcome to...


*Spoiler*: __ 




[youtube]PaCWzt-iCgo[/youtube]


----------



## son_michael (Nov 2, 2015)

Alibaba doesn't have Aman? But you can clearly see it on his sash at the end of the most recent chapter...


----------



## Ryuzaki (Nov 2, 2015)

It's possible that his "apparent" death led to Amon leaving him or perhaps, Aladdin is holding on to him for future use. After all, the only thing he would have left of Ali Baba was Amon, since he gave Yunan his body.


----------



## santanico (Nov 3, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> No one mentioned Alibaba is still 15, its gonna be hilarious if both Aladdin and Morg are taller than him .



what are you smoking


----------



## Kellogem (Nov 3, 2015)

does household users still have their household vessels or are they are taken as well?

if they dont, Sinbads harem must be very vulnerable now and Morg couldnt have much chance to train..

either way I wonder how the final showdown are going to look now, main characters (Alibaba, Morg, Aladdin, Hakuryuu, Koen, Kougyoku, Kouha, Titus, Judar) on one side, Sinbad, Gyokuen + ??? on the other..

maybe Al Thamen still has some chance to be relevant.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 3, 2015)

sant?nico said:


> what are you smoking



Wondered the same cause to begin with he started off at 17 YO


----------



## Palm Siberia (Nov 3, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> does household users still have their household vessels or are they are taken as well?
> 
> if they dont, Sinbads harem must be very vulnerable now and Morg couldnt have much chance to train..
> 
> ...



Are they still around is the better question...


----------



## Ryuzaki (Nov 3, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> does household users still have their household vessels or are they are taken as well?
> 
> if they dont, Sinbads harem must be very vulnerable now and Morg couldnt have much chance to train..
> 
> ...



I think it's more likely that Aladdin has Amon, so he could probably tell her to accept Morgiana as her new master or keep the same deal they had going. Only because he's a Magi...


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 3, 2015)

Hakuryuu, Morg and Alibaba should be together, maybe along with Takeruhiko group.

As for Nerva, I wonder how Ohtaka will make him a threat, his MV would have to some haxx like Belial...


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 3, 2015)

284 is up.

here then clearly it's not unthinkable for him to just play around right


----------



## Kellogem (Nov 3, 2015)

neat..

so how does that work? where does the magoi for all the technology of magic tools come from?

I have a bad feeling about this, everything has to come with a prize... what if they using the magoi from the future..

.. or more likely, taking from Il Illah..

then he is going to want it all back.

Sinbad utopia is built on loans or a source of energy which is going to dry out.

or maybe he is cutting corners on the path of humanity and all of it is going to collapse.


----------



## santanico (Nov 3, 2015)

can't wait to see how much  Sinbad and co. has changed, if at all


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 3, 2015)

Alibaba is pretty much Fry, cant wait to see Magis version of Bender .

Morg would probably be a bit similar to Leela .


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Nov 3, 2015)

Alibaba, making this manga readable again. Can't wait to see Sinbad. Aladdin, Morg and Hakuryu are overhyped side characters. Let the kings settle this arc between themselves.


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 3, 2015)

The way Alibaba reacted at the end of the chapter reminded me of this.

[YOUTUBE]VdddZIcyykM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kuromaku (Nov 3, 2015)

I've heard of rapid technological advancements but this is pretty ridiculous in just how far the magical technology of the world has advanced. Even AT didn't look anywhere near as progressed despite their superior knowledge.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Nov 3, 2015)

Kuromaku said:


> I've heard of rapid technological advancements but this is pretty ridiculous in just how far the magical technology of the world has advanced. Even AT didn't look anywhere near as progressed despite their superior knowledge.



Sinbad likely had Alma Torran's knowledge (courtesy of Arba) mixed with the advancements of Magnostadt.  You saw that war machine they deployed against Reim, didn't you?  Sinbad basically took that and went the whole ten light-years.

But we are already seeing flaws prevalent in the system.  Those who are peasants cannot ride these sky-ships, and have to use regular sailing ships.  If it is anything like Magnostadt was, the price paid for all these wonders must be extremely high.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Nov 4, 2015)

Thanks, LP
*Spoiler*: __ 



So it's basically like everyone said huh, Ali Baba basically ended up being like Fry


----------



## Princess Ivy (Nov 4, 2015)

Finally, A new chapter. Nothing much happened but all this new sudden technological advancement baffles me :3 A good  start, I must say~


----------



## Kellogem (Nov 4, 2015)

Catalyst75 said:


> Sinbad likely had Alma Torran's knowledge (courtesy of Arba) mixed with the advancements of Magnostadt.  You saw that war machine they deployed against Reim, didn't you?  Sinbad basically took that and went the whole ten light-years.
> 
> But we are already seeing flaws prevalent in the system.  Those who are peasants cannot ride these sky-ships, and have to use regular sailing ships.  If it is anything like Magnostadt was, the price paid for all these wonders must be extremely high.



again, Magnostadt used to energy of goi for everything they had, what does Sinbads technology use?

no matter how advanced the technology is, it needs source of energy..

I guess there are rich and poor even in utopia, the difference is even the poor has it good..


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Nov 4, 2015)

Perhaps they're pulling energy from the djinn?


----------



## Reyes (Nov 4, 2015)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Perhaps they're pulling energy from the djinn?



They have to be pulling it from something, what I'm wondering is I've seen something they might be a FF7 situation with Sinbad drawing energy from somewhere so much it killing the world or something along those lines.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Nov 4, 2015)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Perhaps they're pulling energy from the djinn?



:amazed

*goes back to chapter 283*

_"Metal Vessels are under the strict jurisdiction of the International Alliance.  At the moment, there are three criminals on the "World's Most Wanted" list who have committed the great crime of going into hiding with their Metal Vessels"._

That definitely makes sense!  The Djinn are created from the Rukh itself by Ugo, and they have been observed to possess incredible power, even independent of a King Vessel.  In placing the Metal Vessels under his jurisdiction, Sinbad can not only control who possesses them so that no one can threaten his power, but he can use any Metal Vessels confiscated from "criminals" as the batteries for the marvels he has created in this new world.  In the same way, he completely eliminates the means by which people would be able to stand against Ill Ilah in the future.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Nov 4, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 So this is like the epilogue of Naruto with the more modern look or in this case steam punk ala FF7...




Alibaba's reaction: [youtube]NH0eJY95rMY[/youtube]


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 5, 2015)

SenseScans version is out.

Link removed


----------



## Drakor (Nov 5, 2015)

I wouldn't be surprised if Djinn are being drained, but something makes me believe they carpets are operated by the citizens themselves. Can't say it'd be far fetched to say that they're all willingly giving up their magoi in intervals for the betterment of the world


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 5, 2015)

Thinking carefully, Djinn being used as the source for technology is the most logical reason. It explains why Hakuryuu ran away with only Zagan.

So far no mentions of Kougyoku, I would be surprised if she is at Partevia along side Sinbad.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Nov 5, 2015)

Okay so there's stuff I need to catch up on with Magi a while back but I've been keeping up for a bit now and....for one, we spend so much time for Hakuryuu to take over and then it's all undone in one chapter ?

Not to mention, not sure if I really like the changes here. I preffered the way this series used to be, medieval-ish oriental fantasy but now this just seems like a completely different series altogether.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Nov 5, 2015)

Catalyst75 said:


> :amazed
> 
> *goes back to chapter 283*
> 
> ...




Just a question! Who are the three most wanted criminals? Curious~

About the energy
Who knows, they might have found a way to produce energy without taking them from Gois!


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 5, 2015)

Takeruhiko
Nerva
Hakuryuu


----------



## Princess Ivy (Nov 5, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Takeruhiko
> Nerva
> Hakuryuu



Thank you so much~!


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 9, 2015)

285 Korean Scans


----------



## santanico (Nov 9, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



smoking hot as always bastard Sinbad :<


----------



## Princess Ivy (Nov 9, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Anybody knows who was the girl who calls using seashell as the phone?
So I guess we have now have Jafar and Sinbad with their new look!


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 9, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



She has only appeared in the Sinbad Manga, she is Jafar assistant.

Pacing looks a bit slow, like Ohtaka wants to milk Magi like Kubo is milking Bleach..


----------



## Kellogem (Nov 9, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Piripika is so hot..

otherwise not much worth mentioning.. if its going to take a chapter to reintroduce 2 old characters, this is going to take a while..


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 9, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Pretty much predicted this arc might be around 150 long.

Next chapter, Alibaba gets Galand after witnessing the true power of Sinbad .


----------



## Reyes (Nov 9, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah this is the issue with time skips, some chapters will be just dedicated to the reveals... although I await the Kou siblings redesigns and the trio.

Wonder how long the talk with Sinbad will be or what Alibaba can get or learn from this? Will Sinbad learn he knows his connection to David or what?


----------



## Kellogem (Nov 9, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 




NnT was so disappointing this week too..

if Alibaba goes full retard and spill the beans there, Im going to be mad.. 

in fact, Im not getting any more enlightened sage Alibaba vibes from him, it must've been the cactoid face... he is like the old forever alone goofy Alibaba.


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 9, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Isnt Jafar older than Kouha yet he looks like he has grown up .


----------



## Reyes (Nov 9, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



This is his moment to shine though, at best these past chapters still show he has his butt monkey moments but when the time comes he will shine


----------



## Reyes (Nov 9, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Isnt Jafar older than Kouha yet he looks like he has grown up .




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yes, Jafar is 25 at the start of the series, he's closer to Koumei in age.


----------



## Luciana (Nov 9, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Am I the only one who doesn't feel confortable with the jump in technological advances?  Feels like part of the magic of the comic went away. 
We went from people summoning ars goetia demons to power them up to a chick talking to a seasell. 
The change in cultural attitudes doesn't feel organic either. It's too fast. She should've made Alibaba be asleep for 15 years at least, not like 5.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 9, 2015)

Luciana said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I agree, while Sinbad has Arba to help advance stuff to where the other world was at, these changes are a bit drastic for just 2 years.


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 9, 2015)

Luciana said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



And it looks like Jafar has a cellphone as well.

Whats next, the Kou Siblings with Computers? .


----------



## Kellogem (Nov 9, 2015)

Luciana said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



eh, I dont care much, the manga is going to be over soon anyway, as long as they are not fighting the final battle with lightsabers and shit we wont have to get used to it..


----------



## Luciana (Nov 9, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> eh, I dont care much, the manga is going to be over soon anyway, as long as they are not fighting the final battle with lightsabers and shit we wont have to get used to it..




*Spoiler*: __ 




At this point, I wouldn't be surprised if they do end up fighting with lighsabers


----------



## Kellogem (Nov 9, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



now that I think about it Alma Toran has all kind of shit like that - the imperial spaceships, lasers too I think..etc.

I guess its a good parallel the current world is becoming like under Davids rule back then..


----------



## Ryuzaki (Nov 9, 2015)

Luciana said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I feel the same but it's the last arc, so might as well brace ourselves.


----------



## santanico (Nov 9, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> eh, I dont care much, the manga is going to be over soon anyway, as long as they are not fighting the final battle with lightsabers and shit we wont have to get used to it..



better brace yourself


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 10, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



>Alibaba tells Ja’far that he has not changed at all, to which he goes silent and replies “… thank you!” after a while, leaving Alibaba puzzled as to whether he had said something wrong


Anyone feels Jafar is one of the 3 people that got Zephard?


----------



## Gunners (Nov 10, 2015)

Luciana said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




Your response is probably a sign that the mangaka has done her job. If we as the readers felt comfortable with the changes in the world, the issues with the world would feel more and more contrived as they are inevitably revealed. 

What Sinbad has accomplished is unnatural and it is sure to come with a bag of consequences. The existing question is what is the price for the rapid development.


----------



## Luciana (Nov 10, 2015)

Gunners said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, I guess if you put it like that it makes sense. 
I hope that's the reason and not the mangaka rushing like crazy.


----------



## Goud (Nov 10, 2015)

Luciana said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Probably not. It's a final arc in a shounen manga, those tend to take a while. Naruto took nearly 5 years to get through its final arc and Bleach has been going at it for over 3 years as well. Magi will probably last at least another two or three years.


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 13, 2015)

Chapter is out.

Link removed

I lold how they were mocking Alibaba for being alive.


----------



## santanico (Nov 13, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



even Sinbad freaked out seeing Alibaba alive


----------



## Ryuzaki (Nov 13, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



That was like the running gag for the whole chapter.


----------



## Kellogem (Nov 15, 2015)

why the spoiler tags?

gotta love the comedy in this chapter.. "Im xys trusted friend, it isnt a big thing to do".. and the smug looks while saying 

btw Magi is on break again or what?


----------



## ~VK~ (Nov 15, 2015)

Why is pipirika not a "trusted friend" of sinbad as well? I'm pretty sure she knows the guy longer than ja'far. I mean she's acting like some lowly employee that's never exchanged words with him before much less known him since her early teenage years.


----------



## Kellogem (Nov 15, 2015)

Vongola King said:


> Why is pipirika not a "trusted friend" of sinbad as well? I'm pretty sure she knows the guy longer than ja'far. I mean she's acting like some lowly employee that's never exchanged words with him before much less known him since her early teenage years.



I guess she should be just an acquaintance if they didnt keep the contact and I doubt she met Sinbad often ever since if he is that busy now, unlike Jaffar.

Jaffar is Sinbads right hand kind of person, and Pipirika is Jaffars.. so she should be just a pinky for Sinbad.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Nov 15, 2015)

So are we moving toward Sinbad being FV?


----------



## Kellogem (Nov 15, 2015)

Sinbad is already FV, he just doesnt know yet..


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 16, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> why the spoiler tags?
> 
> gotta love the comedy in this chapter.. "Im xys trusted friend, it isnt a big thing to do".. and the smug looks while saying
> 
> btw Magi is on break again or what?



I dont think so.

Magi 286 spoilers


----------



## santanico (Nov 16, 2015)

He's def a bad guy


----------



## Kellogem (Nov 16, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



cant wait to see Hakuei, I wonder how she changed..

Al Thamen should still be around, I mean what would they do if Gyokuen would just disband the organization, find some puppy to kick? and Sinbad is still keeping the facade of being in war with them.. 

all these talking just confirms things we already could guess.. David is not Sinbad, but the technology comes from him, so it should be bad and lead to disaster...etc.


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 16, 2015)

Korean Scans are out.

multitude of sudden ensnaring-strings


*Spoiler*: __ 



Arbakuei is tall now .


----------



## Kellogem (Nov 16, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



eh, Hakuei didnt change like at all.. 







LordPerucho said:


> Korean Scans are out.
> 
> multitude of sudden ensnaring-strings
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I think its only because Sinbad is sitting and a bit of fucked up proportions (its like she is closer to the "camera" while supposed to be behind Sinbad), I doubt she is supposed to be much taller now..




slow pace is slow..


----------



## Reyes (Nov 16, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Trying to control David will not end well for you Sinbad.

It won't happen, but i would love if it David was actually controlling Sinbad and pull an Aizen and say "Since when did you really think this was actaully Sinbad?!"


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 16, 2015)

SenseScans version for 285.

multitude of sudden ensnaring-strings


----------



## osricpearl (Nov 17, 2015)

I didn't like this week's chapter. It seemed disjointed. The art was wonky, and I didn't care for the pacing. Most of it felt like filler.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Nov 17, 2015)

Scumpanda went uploaded the chapter pages in the wrong order 

Thankfully I read it last week when someone put a link


----------



## The World (Nov 18, 2015)

I read the last 3 pages since the break just now and was like Alibaba the whole time going EHHHHHHHHH??? 

and yeah I noticed scumpanda had the last chapter pages all out of order when they had the shot of Sinbad in the middle of the chapter


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 18, 2015)

Gunners said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Which is linked to him originally been halfway in depravity. Mangaka has given us plenty of clues that Sinbad is not all that he seems. He looks like David mk 2.0 initially when Arba was revealed to be alive, but interestingly he pushed her away from been compared as such. He's a strange Solomon/David hybrid mix imo.


----------



## The World (Nov 18, 2015)

More like Sinbad is his own person but could become David if he falls fully perhaps

or maybe something else will awaken David

but he comin

I doubt we won't see him again before the manga ends


----------



## osricpearl (Nov 18, 2015)

Sadzuki said:


> Scumpanda went uploaded the chapter pages in the wrong order
> 
> Thankfully I read it last week when someone put a link



Makes sense. That's why it seemed all disjointed. ;p


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 18, 2015)

The latest sales dont look too good, they are close in selling as much as current FT/Bleach.

The pacing in the recent chapter kinda dont help either, should Ohtaka make the returning Al-Tharmen more like ISIS? Instead of AlQuaeda?


----------



## Kellogem (Nov 18, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> The latest sales dont look too good, they are close in selling as much as current FT/Bleach.
> 
> The pacing in the recent chapter kinda dont help either, *should Ohtaka make the returning Al-Tharmen more like ISIS? Instead of AlQuaeda?*



what do you mean by that..?


----------



## Palm Siberia (Nov 19, 2015)

Does Al Thamen even exist now is it a ruse by Sinbad to stay a good guy? Anyways the news about the arrest of scans will effect Magi so expect chapters to come out later than usual if not a long while now.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 19, 2015)

Damn this arrest affected a lot of series.


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 19, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> what do you mean by that..?



I shouldve meant to say a group led by Nerva could be Magis version of ISIS.

Arbakuei mightve helped him recruit people during the timeskip in order to overthrow Sinbad(I can see her being the one to turn on Sinbad and not viceversa).


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 19, 2015)

I'd be really pissed if EOS Alibaba ends up been a reality bending magician who can wield a sword like the early Solomonites 

Will read Sinbad's adventures and check if there are any clues to which future role the mangaka will push him into.


----------



## Kellogem (Nov 19, 2015)

Im a bit worried about how the final fights are going to play out..

when a shounen manga doesnt have an established group of bad guys for the last fights (like Naruto or Soul Eater) and just asspull them it tends to turn out bad.

now we only have Sinbad and Arba.. either the SSA or Al Thamen should give the opponents for the final fights of side character, or everyone vs David / Arba, but that would be crap, like all side characters vs omnipotent final villain scenarios are.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 19, 2015)

Pretty sure Arba/Sinbad will find a magic staff that allows them to contact God and get unlimited magoi and extra magic powers that will make metal vessels obsolete.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Nov 19, 2015)

Well yeah the last battle will be Sinbad/Arba with Al-Thamen possibly being mooks for them.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 19, 2015)

Palm Siberia said:


> Well yeah the last battle will be Sinbad/David with Al-Thamen possibly being mooks for them.



Fixed, David and Sinbad for final baddies, Arba is sub boss :ignoramus


----------



## Kellogem (Nov 19, 2015)

Reyes said:


> Fixed, David and Sinbad for final baddies, Arba is sub boss :ignoramus



having Sinbad AND David as separate antagonists would be like having 2 Aizens..

David might be a bit more douchey and arrogant, but they are both villain sues with god complex.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Nov 19, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> having Sinbad AND David as separate antagonists would be like having 2 Aizens..
> 
> David might be a bit more douchey and arrogant, but they are both villain sues with god complex.



2 Butterfly people?  

No Gin and 1 Tosen?


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 20, 2015)

286 is out.

65 is out

Arbakuei .


----------



## Kellogem (Nov 20, 2015)

What is King Solomons divine providence again?

all the spiritual stuff confuses me.. they constantly keep fighting Solomons "flow" and whatever, but I dont see what practical reasons does it have.

Sinbad wants the dead peoples rukh because it bothers him it doesnt go to Il Illah in Solomons system or what? would it power him up?


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 20, 2015)

In that sense he is like FMA Father.

Since Sinbad also has no idea where Aladdin is, he is probably in Kina along Hakuryuu, Morg.

If they were in Reim Sinbad wouldve noticed it already.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 20, 2015)

I don't think Sinbad hitting full depravity yet. 

I'm presuming his plan for the sacred palace needs Aladdin so the pass is an easy way to track Alibaba's movement.


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 20, 2015)

Sinbads word of only his right hand men know about his true identity should confirm Jafar being zephard, and also his lack of emotion when Alibaba told him he hasnt changed..

As Kello said, the Djinns are likely being used as batteries to make Sinbads World a true reality as Mogamett used the Goi in Magnostadt.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 20, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> *I don't think Sinbad hitting full depravity yet. *
> 
> I'm presuming his plan for the sacred palace needs Aladdin so the pass is an easy way to track Alibaba's movement.



Give it time, let Alibaba and the others get closer to winning might push him over the edge.

That or maybe Arba will push him over.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Nov 20, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> 286 is out.
> 
> Another chapter's out!!
> 
> Arbakuei .



Nice job, I won't have to wait for scumpanda to put the pages out of order next week


----------



## Ryuzaki (Nov 20, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Sinbads word of only his right hand men know about his true identity should confirm Jafar being zephard, and also his lack of emotion when Alibaba told him he hasnt changed..
> 
> As Kello said, *the Djinns are likely being used as batteries to make Sinbads World a true reality as Mogamett used the Goi in Magnostad*t.


It wouldn't surprise me and likely is the key to it all, although Ali Baba doesn't have Amon, I could see him conquering another dungeon on his own and acquiring a new metal vessel because as he is now, he's going to need some juice to contend with the others.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Nov 20, 2015)

Man I can't wait for the anime to reach this point so much stuff going on now...


----------



## Reyes (Nov 20, 2015)

A new anime won't be happening again till like 2017...


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 20, 2015)

Sadzuki said:


> It wouldn't surprise me and likely is the key to it all, although Ali Baba doesn't have Amon, I could see him conquering another dungeon on his own and acquiring a new metal vessel because as he is now, he's going to need some juice to contend with the others.



Alibaba should have god-tier swordmanship after fighting for 100 years .

If we are getting another Dungeon Mini-Arc it will be after he finds Aladdin, Morg and Hakuryuu, to relive the good old days.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Nov 20, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Alibaba should have god-tier swordmanship after fighting for 100 years .
> 
> If we are getting another Dungeon Mini-Arc it will be after he finds Aladdin, Morg and Hakuryuu, to relive the good old days.


Honestly, I thought he might need a vessel only to compete but Ali Baba's such an earnest dude, he's probably one of the few characters that probably doesn't need any over-powered abilities to win against his opponent. He kind of reminds of Naruto in that way earlier on, he was never super strong but his TnJ was off the charts!


----------



## Reyes (Nov 20, 2015)

Sadzuki said:


> Honestly, I thought he might need a vessel only to compete but Ali Baba's such an earnest dude, he's probably one of the few characters that probably doesn't need any over-powered abilities to win against his opponent. He kind of reminds of Naruto in that way earlier on, he was never super strong *but his TnJ was off the charts!*



Dat sage wisdom


----------



## Kellogem (Nov 20, 2015)

If I was Sinbad, I would keep an eye on every existing dungeon if there are still any of them.. he wouldnt want someone to conquer a dungeon and get a MV.

or better conquer them himself or his bitches.. anyway, good luck for Alibaba to just find one and get the MV without Sinbad noticing.



LordPerucho said:


> Sinbads word of only his right hand men know about his true identity should confirm Jafar being zephard, and also his lack of emotion when Alibaba told him he hasnt changed..



how would that indicate Zephar? I highly doubt Sinbad just happened to use Jafar that time..

also why would he tell it his right hand man and then Zephar him? if he doesnt trust him, he wouldnt have told him at the first place, and wasting one out of the 3 Zephars on someone next to him would only make sense if he wouldnt trust Jafar and he is afraid he'd double cross him.

but how he reacted when Alibaba told him he hasnt changed is fishy.. maybe some djinn which has the effect to stop aging is at work, I mean Sinbad wouldnt want to grown old would he?.. and then might use it on his people if he'd have something like that in his possession.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 21, 2015)

Sinbad's last djinn curse prevents him getting anymore MV's. But I'm guessing he'll have some people nearby to keep watch if not conquer them.


----------



## Keishin (Nov 21, 2015)

Sinbad or his household vessel whatever them shits were can't enter any more dungeons.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Nov 21, 2015)

In the last 3 years I don't think anyone has attempted at conquering a dungeon so I doubt they would even have them under surveillance. It's possible that they could but I highly doubt it. Plus, Hakuryuu still has his MV, I think and while Morgiana isn't a user she's still part of Ali Baba's household


----------



## Kellogem (Nov 21, 2015)

he still could have any of his trusted alliance companions take care of it..


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 21, 2015)

Sadzuki said:


> Honestly, I thought he might need a vessel only to compete but Ali Baba's such an earnest dude, he's probably one of the few characters that probably doesn't need any over-powered abilities to win against his opponent. He kind of reminds of Naruto in that way earlier on, he was never super strong but his TnJ was off the charts!



He needs a djinn that is more haxx than Belial IMO, I wonder if by using Belial on Sinbad and Arbakuei they could get David and Arba off Sinbad and Hakueis bodies? 



Kell?gem said:


> If I was Sinbad, I would keep an eye on every existing dungeon if there are still any of them.. he wouldnt want someone to conquer a dungeon and get a MV.
> 
> or better conquer them himself or his bitches.. anyway, good luck for Alibaba to just find one and get the MV without Sinbad noticing.
> 
> ...



U pretty much said it, it looks like Sinbad only trusts Arbakuei.

If Jafar isnt Zephard then its probably one of the General Trio.

I look forward to the next chapters spoilers, I wonder if we continue with Alibaba or finally move on to Aladdins whereabouts.


----------



## Kellogem (Nov 21, 2015)

it still wouldnt make sense to tell Jafar about hearing Davids voice if he doesnt trust him... he'd just give him more reason not to trust him.

plus he can just remove Jafar a number of ways and the dude would have no power to do anything whenever he feels like it.

I dont think anyone is a threat to Sinbad except Arba and now Alibaba.


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 23, 2015)

Alibaba kinda is now.

Korean Scans for 287 are out.

(Source)


*Spoiler*: __ 



Alibaba seems to be now as strong as a fanalist.


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Nov 23, 2015)

Is it reasonable to think that they are pulling energy from the Djinn?

That's the only possibility I can think of that makes sense.


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Nov 23, 2015)

K, so I just caught back up to the series.
I even did a Netflix marathon and now reading the manga to catch up.

I'm in love again with this series.
Right now I am on chapters 213 and so far..yeah, I'm still #TeamReim.
Huge fan of the Fanalis core, Muu & Titus...actual.ly kinda rooting for Muu to receive more MV's
I'm also quite interested in the Fanalis true form as well.
But yeah just wanted to share! It's my favorite current series out right now.​


----------



## Kellogem (Nov 23, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



chapter was so filler it hurts...

those bandits could be just really weak.. I mean compared to about anyone with a name.

fodders are gonna fodder






Aion Hysteria said:


> K, so I just caught back up to the series.
> I even did a Netflix marathon and now reading the manga to catch up.
> 
> I'm in love again with this series.
> ...



prepare to be disappointed if you are interested anyone other than judar, aladdin, hakuryuu, gyokuen and alibaba..


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Nov 24, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> *prepare to be disappointed *if you are interested anyone other than judar, aladdin, hakuryuu, gyokuen and alibaba..



Fixed 4 ya.


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Nov 24, 2015)

I'm disappointed...like it's so rushed and then a final arc?

Damnit!....was really getting attached to this world and the characters.
There's so much that could've been done and explored.
The sales weren't bad so I'm not sure why it's ending so fast and abruptly but w/e, I 'll read til the end.

I knew immediately where Alibaba and Judar were when I read that one chapter though, that continent is what I wanted to be explored more, it's crazy how BIG it is, 40 yrs to get back?!

The current world is weird to me lol and I wonder where Aladdin and Morg' are?
Meh...disappointed in the rush, a lot of potential great arcs missed.​


----------



## Ryuzaki (Nov 24, 2015)

Chrollo Lucilfer said:


> Is it reasonable to think that they are pulling energy from the Djinn?
> 
> That's the only possibility I can think of that makes sense.



Yeah, after reading a few theories, I feel like this is probably the best explanation as to why they have taken the metal vessels away from people. This is sad because I really wanted Ali Baba to use it again, he'll have a few before it's set and done though. He's going to learn the truth from the other Djinn when he conquerors a dungeon by himself and then there will be an epic battle between Ali Baba and Sinbad


----------



## Reyes (Nov 24, 2015)

Aion Hysteria said:


> I'm disappointed...like it's so rushed and then a final arc?
> 
> Damnit!....was really getting attached to this world and the characters.
> There's so much that could've been done and explored.
> ...



It's more with the new head editor of the magazine.
They are with Hakuryuu, who I think is with Yamoto under water in his country with the Kou brothers.




Sadzuki said:


> Yeah, after reading a few theories, I feel like this is probably the best explanation as to why they have taken the metal vessels away from people. This is sad because I really wanted Ali Baba to use it again, he'll have a few before it's set and done though. He's going to learn the truth from the other Djinn when he conquerors a dungeon by himself and* then there will be an epic battle between Ali Baba and Sinbad *



I don't think Alibaba can handle a solo fight with Sinbad, Aladdin & Morg will back him up. Maybe the other magi's if he becomes David.


----------



## Kellogem (Nov 24, 2015)

Aion Hysteria said:


> I'm disappointed...like it's so rushed and then a final arc?
> 
> Damnit!....was really getting attached to this world and the characters.
> There's so much that could've been done and explored.
> ...



I dont think the rush is the only thing to blame, the mangaka dropped the ball with a lot of characters development/ role while apparently she feels like she has all the time in the world to waste on Alibaba exploring the world, the whole war was full of tension and hype without content..etc. with the chapters wasted on petty things I dont think the editors are in her ass..

It felt like she had no idea what to do with the characters, and ended up not doing anything..

she handled Hakuryuus revenge on Gyokuen, and Alibaba vs Hakuryuu arc well though.. it went downhill from there.


----------



## Keishin (Nov 24, 2015)

Magi has been pretty disappointing for a while already.


----------



## Kellogem (Nov 24, 2015)

Im looking forward to freaking Bleach and Nanatsu no Taizai more than Magi nowadays.. even thought it used to be on the top of my list.


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 24, 2015)

The pacing since coming back from hiatus has been Bleach/Inuyasha tier.

Idk but I feel Koumei shouldve died, his death couldve served a reason for kicking out Takeruhiko out of the SSA imo.


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Nov 24, 2015)

Reyes said:


> It's more with the new head editor of the magazine.
> They are with Hakuryuu, who I think is with Yamoto under water in his country with the Kou brothers.



I see, I feel like that's why the quality of the chapters imo decreased, it seems Ohtaka has had to reel in and cut ideas to push this series to an end.

Hmm...well at least I'll actually get to SEE an end.
D. gray man was my third manga after HxH and Saint seiya.. and well...if you know those series well then you know where they are right now, ch.


And why do you think they are all in Yamoto's under water country?
Idk why but when I read they'd all disappeared it felt like they might have been running from something..​


----------



## Keishin (Nov 24, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> The pacing since coming back from hiatus has been Bleach/Inuyasha tier.
> 
> Idk but I feel Koumei shouldve died, his death couldve served a reason for kicking out Takeruhiko out of the SSA imo.


Is there a character called Takeruhiko in Magi?


----------



## Reyes (Nov 24, 2015)

Aion Hysteria said:


> And why do you think they are all in Yamoto's under water country?
> Idk why but when I read they'd all disappeared it felt like they might have been running from something..​



Help explain why they can't seem to find them, Hakuryuu and Yamoto could have team up with there distrust of Sinbad. Yamoto with his MV sinks the island they are in to safely get them away before them getting discovered.

I just assume Aladdin & Morg are with Haku since Yuhan said they disappear together or at similar times.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 24, 2015)

Keishin said:


> Is there a character called Takeruhiko in Magi?


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 24, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> Im looking forward to freaking Bleach and Nanatsu no Taizai more than Magi nowadays.. even thought it used to be on the top of my list.



Kinda hard to find a female character in Magi being more boring than Nanao .


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Nov 24, 2015)

Reyes said:


> Help explain why they can't seem to find them, Hakuryuu and Yamoto could have team up with there distrust of Sinbad. Yamoto with his MV sinks the island they are in to safely get them away before them getting discovered.
> 
> I just assume Aladdin & Morg are with Haku since Yuhan said they disappear together or at similar times.



I also assumed that they all just disappeared together so you may be right about being with Yamoto.


...I really HOPE Reim has been building power and getting better especially Mu and the corps. Titus as well, can't wait to see all of them during the time skip.


Also I'm getting into Sinbad No Bouken and it seems there's been a TV anime announced for that series, it's not under OVA but TV, Excited for that and some decent animation since it seems the same people who did the OVA is doing the TV show.​


----------



## santanico (Nov 24, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> Im looking forward to freaking Bleach and Nanatsu no Taizai more than Magi nowadays.. even thought it used to be on the top of my list.



pffff bleach is as stale and repetitive as it's always been.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Nov 24, 2015)

Reyes said:


> I don't think Alibaba can handle a solo fight with Sinbad, Aladdin & Morg will back him up. Maybe the other magi's if he becomes David.


Maybe, I don't know after reading the last two mangas that have ended for me, I tend to realize authors give less of a fuck about everything. I mean, going into the War Arc, I knew Kakashi would have gotten a bump, but I don't think anyone expected him to be up there with Kaguya. That's why I'm really not ruling anything out. 

For all we know, Ali Baba might just TnJ the fuck out of Sinbad and the manga could end next week.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Nov 24, 2015)

The real question I have and I don't expect a definite answer is why is Gyoken still alive? I was kind of happy that she was dead.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 24, 2015)

Gyouken a.k.a Arba just possess people, unless you kill her real body she will just keep coming back, her real body with other AT magicians.

Kouen or Hakuryuu will end her for good.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Nov 24, 2015)

Sadzuki said:


> The real question I have and I don't expect a definite answer is why is Gyoken still alive? I was kind of happy that she was dead.



It's not really Gyokuen that's the best answer you will get until later info...


----------



## Kellogem (Nov 24, 2015)

sant?nico said:


> pffff bleach is as stale and repetitive as it's always been.



at least there is a potential of an interesting technique or trollish twist every chapter which could trigger a response.. 

Magi otoh is like "ok, this weeks magi: checked" ever since it came back. there is not even plot progression, or at least the kind which makes you interested, just getting things out of the way.



Reyes said:


> Gyouken a.k.a Arba just possess people, unless you kill her real body she will just keep coming back, her real body with other AT magicians.
> 
> Kouen or Hakuryuu will end her for good.



which brings up the question: is she any different than the rest on Al Thamen? cause they can die when their vessel is destroyed.. and according to Judar, Gyokuens rukh disappearing should have been a giveaway she is dead.

I guess she is just that hax of a magician she wont die until.. dunno, they seal her away along with Il Ilah with Aladdin hax.


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 25, 2015)

For a reason she was hyped as the strongest magician after Solomon, being defeated by someone who barely defeated Alibaba (Pre Sage mode) is just eh.





Reyes said:


> Gyouken a.k.a Arba just possess people, unless you kill her real body she will just keep coming back, her real body with other AT magicians.
> 
> Kouen or Hakuryuu will end her for good.



I would want Hakuei to attempt to break out of the spell in order to help Koen/Hakuryuu .


----------



## Reyes (Nov 25, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> For a reason she was hyped as the strongest magician after Solomon, being defeated by someone who barely defeated Alibaba (Pre Sage mode) is just eh.
> 
> I would want Hakuei to attempt to break out of the spell in order to help Koen/Hakuryuu .



Nah, she's down for the count, as much as that pains me


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 25, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> at least there is a potential of an interesting technique or trollish twist every chapter which could trigger a response..
> 
> Magi otoh is like "ok, this weeks magi: checked" ever since it came back. there is not even plot progression, or at least the kind which makes you interested, just getting things out of the way.
> 
> ...



Magi could regain their spark if


*Spoiler*: __ 



The new Kou Emperor is Kougyoku who has fallen into depravity after failing to kill Sinbad.

Alibaba would believe Sinbad isnt really the good man he thought he was, gives more build up to their future fight.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 25, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> Im looking forward to freaking Bleach and Nanatsu no Taizai more than Magi nowadays.. even thought it used to be on the top of my list.



Please don't tell me everybody's feeling like this. And are you implying Nanatsu no Taizai is shit too?

(I honestly want to know, will decide the order in which I'll start reading some new manga).


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Nov 25, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Magi could regain their spark if
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That would awesome especially since she's one of my favorites.
I'd also like to see another Djinn or two from her.​


----------



## Gunners (Nov 25, 2015)

Don't listen to Kellogem. Bleach is still shot but Seven Deadly Sins is worth reading.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 25, 2015)

Gunners said:


> Don't listen to Kellogem. Bleach is still shot but Seven Deadly Sins is worth reading.



I dunno, still feels like a pretty ordinary shounen atm.


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Nov 25, 2015)

I quite like 7DS.
Fun story.

That along with Magi, OPM and more recently, Boku no Hero Academia are the manga's I'm following currently. Now with.. FT.. I just couldn't bare reading it any longer, terrible writing and character development.​


----------



## Keishin (Nov 25, 2015)

7DS, Bleach, Magi, Detective Conan, Hajime no Ippo, FT, Toriko are the only series I read consistently every week. Dropped My Hero Academia like 8 chapters in but might continue at one point since it looked like it did shounen right for once but hearing about a tournament arc really doesn't help my motivation.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 25, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> I dunno, still feels like a pretty ordinary shounen atm.



Pretty ordinary shounen is better than what Bleach is doing atm. Pls make it stop!



Keishin said:


> 7DS, Bleach, Magi, Detective Conan, Hajime no Ippo, FT, Toriko are the only series I read consistently every week. Dropped My Hero Academia like 8 chapters in but might continue at one point since it looked like it did shounen right for once but hearing about a tournament arc really doesn't help my motivation.



You should get into BnHA, it's really good!


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 25, 2015)

Hajime no Ippo is the longest running current manga isn't it? Not into boxing manga but seems alright from what I hear.

Keishin Read One Punch Man, good action and humour. 

You into cooking manga? 

Addicted to Curry is good imo.


----------



## Keishin (Nov 25, 2015)

I'm waiting for the anime to end first for OPM. Don't really care about cooking mangas because I'm a chef irl too boring tbh


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 26, 2015)

Aion Hysteria said:


> That would awesome especially since she's one of my favorites.
> I'd also like to see another Djinn or two from her.​



She is gonna be another damsel in distress .

The way I can see it is


*Spoiler*: __ 



Alibaba gets pissed at Sinbad for what he has done to Kougyoku, while he leaves the Kou Empire, heads to Kina(without him noticing it), then meets with Alibaba, Mor, Hakuryuu.

Finds out The Kou Siblings are still alive and that they have being prepared with a war vs Sinbad and the SSA.


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 27, 2015)

I just read the latest chapter in spanish


*Spoiler*: __ 



The power Alibaba used to beat the pirates wasnt magic, I guess its really the Dangai ichigo physical strength powerup .

Tbh, Alibaba is probably as strong as a fanalist.


----------



## santanico (Nov 27, 2015)

Morg will be surprised


----------



## Palm Siberia (Nov 28, 2015)

I wonder how she likes with the new time skip now.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Nov 28, 2015)

Keishin said:


> 7DS, Bleach, Magi, Detective Conan, Hajime no Ippo, FT, Toriko are the only series I read consistently every week. Dropped My Hero Academia like 8 chapters in but might continue at one point since it looked like it did shounen right for once but hearing about a tournament arc really doesn't help my motivation.



I really wanted to get into Detective Conan because I used to watch the anime back so many years ago but after I saw the chapter selection and how much I had to go, I gave up sadly.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Nov 28, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Hajime no Ippo is the longest running current manga isn't it? Not into boxing manga but seems alright from what I hear.
> 
> Keishin Read One Punch Man, good action and humour.
> 
> ...



IMO, I enjoyed that more than the first part few parts of Toriko


----------



## Keishin (Nov 28, 2015)

Sadzuki said:


> I really wanted to get into Detective Conan because I used to watch the anime back so many years ago but after I saw the chapter selection and how much I had to go, I gave up sadly.



Detective Conan is one of the most dialogue heavy manga out there like Gintama or HunterxHunter with little to no double page spreads so reading the whole thing could take a while longer than catching up to Ippo which is over 1100 chapters at the moment.


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 29, 2015)

> 55.　*,601,990　Magi: The Labyrinth of Magic Vol.25
> 81.　*,485,571　Magi: The Labyrinth of Magic Vol.26
> 89.　*,469,297　Magi: The Labyrinth of Magic Vol.27



Look at the big difference between Volumes 25 and 26, it seems that a lots of fans dropped the series after Gyouken "died".


----------



## santanico (Nov 29, 2015)

recent sales look better though, it's in the top 30


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 30, 2015)

288 spoilers




*Spoiler*: __ 



Kougyoku is the new Emperor, and it looks she has fallen into depravity.


----------



## santanico (Nov 30, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



where did you get that she's fallen into depravity?
don't make stuff up


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 30, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kou is in shambles, and Kougyoku shouldve fallen into depravity, why would she agree in serving as Kou Emperor after wanting to kill Sinbad?


----------



## Harbour (Nov 30, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



she waits for a moment to backstab sinbad ofc. its better to do serving as his devoted servant.

and ofc she will fail.


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 30, 2015)

Korean Scans are out.

with James' cheers


*Spoiler*: __ 



That Sinbad vs Kouen foreshadowing .

And the last page, it seems that we are gonna see a different version of Kougyoku, idk but its similar like when Alibaba went to Rakushou to see Hakuryuu.

Thats why I feel Kougyoku has fallen to depravity.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Nov 30, 2015)

Didn't Aladdin say that falling into depravity might not be a bad thing after all?


----------



## santanico (Nov 30, 2015)

Seeing as how Haku was able to partially come back from depravity, the same could happen to Kougyoku


----------



## Reyes (Nov 30, 2015)

Still going slow tbh 

Next chapter will be mostly filler ending with seeing Kougyoku new design I bet... 

Sinbad doing fuck all to help Kou I see


----------



## Kellogem (Nov 30, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



nice economy lesson but..

Zzzzzzz..

ohtaka could have put all of this into a half chapter without it feeling crammed.

Kougyoku didnt fall into deprivaty, just how redundant that would be? Alibaba meeting just another old friend who turned batshit.. who is next, Olba?

also, last arc we dont have time to deal with shit like Alibaba trying to turn Kougyoku back... it would feel like stupid filler, like when alibaba used the dark metal vessel in anime so aladdin could show him the light the next ep.


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 30, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Hakuryuu became half fallen, idk why couldnt Kougyoku be like that if she gets to fall into depravity?

There is gonna be something that will make Alibaba hate Sinbad and seeing Kougyoku fallen into depravity/being edgy will be that trigger.








Reyes said:


> Still going slow tbh
> 
> Next chapter will be mostly filler ending with seeing Kougyoku new design I bet...
> 
> Sinbad doing fuck all to help Kou I see



Why would he help the one that wants to kill him? .


*Spoiler*: __ 



I hope we get to see a flashback of what Kougyoku was doing during the timeskip.

What if she found out Hakuei is Arba and had to pretty much resign herself in being Sinbad servant again? Otherwise they would kill her soul?


----------



## Kellogem (Nov 30, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the whole fallen into depravity concept doesnt have a meaning unless it comes with the person becoming batshit crazy..

I mean otherwise what is that? having a bit of hatred inside of you?

Kougyoku never was the most mentally stable person, unless he goes full insane I dont see how Alibaba would hate Sinbad if Kogyoku would become a bit hateful.

and I doubt we are going to have another old friend in depravity rampaging after Cassim and Hakuryuu.

but I always had a hard time decoding all the spiritual shit like "destiny" "solomons flow", "depravity"...etc into practical effects.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 30, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Why would he help the one that wants to kill him? .
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



It's not like he knows that (Unless David warns him but, I wonder how much precog he has) plus for a guy trying to help the world, shouldn't you help this huge country and help it's people instead of leaving it to it's own devices.

Hakuryuu & Kouen want to kill this mofo for not helping there country, but first Arba


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 30, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> the whole fallen into depravity concept doesnt have a meaning unless it comes with the person becoming batshit crazy..
> 
> I mean otherwise what is that? having a bit of hatred inside of you?
> 
> ...






She looks more unstable than Hakuryuu .

Alibaba would be pissed because:

1. He was Kougyoku first friend

2. Sinbad used her as toy and always saw her like that leading to the destruction of the Kou Empire.

3. In the inside Sinbad still hates the Kou Empire, that explains their current state.



Reyes said:


> It's not like he knows that (Unless David warns him but, I wonder how much precog he has) plus for a guy trying to help the world, shouldn't you help this huge country and help it's people instead of leaving it to it's own devices.
> 
> Hakuryuu & Kouen want to kill this mofo for not helping there country, but first Arba



Kou Siblings vs Arba.

Alibaba vs Sinbad.


----------



## Kellogem (Nov 30, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> She looks more unstable than Hakuryuu .
> 
> Alibaba would be pissed because:
> 
> ...



of course, at that time Hakuryuu is not even id depravity anymore duh, and that point is when Kougyoku should be pissed the most since it was recent.. but someone can be pissed without falling in to depravity doesnt s/he?

I doubt Sinbad "hates" Kou, why would he? he just neglects it.. not his people, doesnt give much of a fuck, but its nothing personal.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 30, 2015)

I bet Koubun will be Kougyoku advisory.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 30, 2015)

Fanfiction on Alibaba marrying Kougyoku


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 30, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> of course, at that time Hakuryuu is not even id depravity anymore duh, and that point is when Kougyoku should be pissed the most since it was recent.. but someone can be pissed without falling in to depravity doesnt s/he?
> 
> I doubt Sinbad "hates" Kou, why would he? he just neglects it.. not his people, doesnt give much of a fuck, but its nothing personal.



With the way Hakuryuu expression his opinion about Kougyoku kinda foreshadows she might follow his path, even in the last chapter before the hiatus said she was on her quest to revenge IIRC.



Reyes said:


> I bet Koubun will be Kougyoku advisory.



He finally achieve his dream of taking over the Kou Empire, too bad its in shambles .





Speedy Jag. said:


> Fanfiction on Alibaba marrying Kougyoku



Those people dont give up, do they? .


----------



## Reyes (Nov 30, 2015)

What good will that do?

Anyway wonder where this will go really with Alibaba meeting up with Kougyoku, but that won't happen for another chapter after the next I bet...


----------



## Ryuzaki (Nov 30, 2015)

Has the new chapter been translated? 





Speedy Jag. said:


> Fanfiction on Alibaba marrying Kougyoku



Dear God.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 30, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Those people dont give up, do then? .



The wiki is terrible 

I mean everyone knows Morg told Alibaba she's going to need time to discover her feelings for him. He said he would wait for her.

Now is that time. 

It should be more grown up anyway considering now she's 18 and probably doesn't have the hero worship-like view of him rescuing her from slavery anymore.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Nov 30, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> The wiki is terrible
> 
> I mean everyone knows Morg told Alibaba she's going to need time to discover her feelings for him. He said he would wait for her.
> 
> ...



You know the only thing that would throw a wrench into that is if in the time-skip she ended up marrying Hakuryu and had his child. 

Ali Baba would have the "these hoes ain't loyal" on repeat for the rest of the manga.


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 30, 2015)

Reyes said:


> What good will that do?
> 
> Anyway wonder where this will go really with Alibaba meeting up with Kougyoku, but that won't happen for another chapter after the next I bet...



If we got the last chapters centered on Pipirika and Budel, I guess next week the chapter will be centered on KKB?


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 30, 2015)

Sadzuki said:


> You know the only thing that would throw a wrench into that is if in* the time-skip she ended up marrying Hakuryu and had his child. *
> 
> Ali Baba would have the "these hoes ain't loyal" on repeat for the rest of the manga.


----------



## santanico (Nov 30, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Fanfiction on Alibaba marrying Kougyoku



I'm not surprised


----------



## Ryuzaki (Nov 30, 2015)

Yeah, if this wasn't shonen I think that is exactly what would have happened but then again it wouldn't be that bad, some of the greatest heroes end up being alone or die before they can have a family. 

I would actually welcome this if Ali Baba ended up going the same route as Jason Bourne in the Bourne Ultimatum


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 30, 2015)

Sadzuki said:


> You know the only thing that would throw a wrench into that is if in the time-skip she ended up marrying Hakuryu and had his child.
> 
> Ali Baba would have the "these hoes ain't loyal" on repeat for the rest of the manga.



If that happened Ali will kill himself and never come back. 

Worst case scenario Morg is hooked up to him or say another fanalis, the mangaka could be stupid and force Ali and Kougyoku pairing. But something tells me she's just with Aladdin and Hakuryu left the group on his own.

Hopefully when we see Aladdin again he'll be more advanced in Solomon's magic.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Nov 30, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> If that happened Ali will kill himself and never come back.
> 
> Worst case scenario Morg is hooked up to him or say another fanalis, the mangaka could be stupid and force Ali and Kougyoku pairing. But something tells me she's just with Aladdin and Hakuryu left the group on his own.
> 
> Hopefully, when we see Aladdin again he'll be more advanced in Solomon's magic.



Yeah, not going to lie it would rob someone's ambition blind seeing the girl they were waiting for end up with much more beta version of yourself because of some magical bullshit. Although, Ali could be a complete asshole about the whole thing, destroy Sinbad's world and sacrifice himself in the process so he doesn't have to wait around for the clean up. 

If they do try to push an Ali Baba/Kougyoku pairing, Ali Baba would literally be fucking the baddest bitch on the planet :ignoramus


----------



## santanico (Nov 30, 2015)

AliKou is forced trash come at me


----------



## Ryuzaki (Nov 30, 2015)

Lmao santanico, I don't think anyone disagrees though, but it would be a nice FY to Haku though something along the lines of:


----------



## ~VK~ (Dec 6, 2015)

Uuuuuuuuggghhh why are these translations so fucking slow? TBH I blame these irregular and very slow releases to the increasing lack of enjoyment I have in the series. How I miss the days the translations weren't caught up yet and we got like a chapter a day .


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2015)

Spoilers are out


*Spoiler*: __ 



Basically a whole chapter spent on explaining Alibaba powers and a tease of Kougyoku at the end...I fucking knew we weren't going to see her this chapter 

Fuck I may just stop reading till shit happens


----------



## santanico (Dec 7, 2015)

^I think that's what I'm going to do, just to have a bunch of chapters to read


----------



## LordPerucho (Dec 7, 2015)

IT'S HERE

He has the Sharingan .


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2015)

We are on break next week 

Great time to drop it for now


----------



## LordPerucho (Dec 7, 2015)

Double Issue?

I heard there was a double issue coming for all magazines before heading to the big break for holidays.


----------



## Kellogem (Dec 7, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I was thinking byakugan when the pages with the inverted black and white, but sharingan fits better..

so basically alibaba has super reactions.. not exactly the most original ability ever.

and Tes, Wahid and Setta gave him the puppet body? .. that has a lot of significance.. means souls in Il Ilah has their free will and not some wraths. maybe Il ilah itself is not even evil, but its only david again.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 8, 2015)




----------



## santanico (Dec 8, 2015)

Sinbad is just sexier than Kouen


----------



## Reyes (Dec 8, 2015)

He's also more of a douche 

Also I know Kouen in this DE always had a white dragon, but with Hakuryuu literally meaning white dragon is it hinting at some team up


----------



## Keishin (Dec 8, 2015)

Ehh it's been trash since the timeskip let's just get on with this Sinbad confrontation.


----------



## santanico (Dec 8, 2015)

Reyes said:


> *He's also more of a douche *
> 
> Also I know Kouen in this DE always had a white dragon, but with Hakuryuu literally meaning white dragon is it hinting at some team up


That's subjective 



Keishin said:


> Ehh it's been trash since the timeskip let's just get on with this Sinbad confrontation.



you're calling it trash...yet you're a Bleach fan...


----------



## Ryuzaki (Dec 8, 2015)

Has the new chapter been translated?


----------



## LordPerucho (Dec 8, 2015)

4chan has translated 288.

Link removed


----------



## Reyes (Dec 8, 2015)

Ryuzaki said:


> Has the new chapter been translated?



Nah, Magi translations are going to be slow as ever.

I don't even think we got last week chapter or even the one before that translated.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Dec 8, 2015)

Wonder how the new Sinbad ova will turn out next year...


----------



## Kellogem (Dec 8, 2015)

thats what we are never going to see in the manga again..

btw the CG background and effects dont fit the drawn Kouen, but cool regardless.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 8, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> *thats what we are never going to see in the manga again..*
> 
> btw the CG background and effects dont fit the drawn Kouen, but cool regardless.



Kouen still alive, why wouldn't we see him fight again?


----------



## Kellogem (Dec 8, 2015)

Reyes said:


> Kouen still alive, why wouldn't we see him fight again?



because thats how the mangaka rolls.. she had a perfect opportunity for Kouen to show off during the "war" but dropped the ball.

ever since I assume the worst ie only Alibaba, Aladdin, Hakuryuu, Gyokuen and Sinbad are going to have decent fights and waiting to be pleasantly surprised.

maybe all the rest of the cast are going to chop dark djinns off screen..


----------



## Reyes (Dec 8, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> because thats how the mangaka rolls.. she had a perfect opportunity for Kouen to show off during the "war" but dropped the ball.
> 
> ever since I assume the worst ie only Alibaba, Aladdin, Hakuryuu, Gyokuen and Sinbad are going to have decent fights and waiting to be pleasantly surprised.
> 
> maybe all the rest of the cast are going to chop dark djinns off screen..



Kouen will fight Gyouken/Arba that 279 basically spells that out to me.

He wishes he had his shot to end her and he was jealous that Hakuryuu did. Seeing how she's still alive, he will get a shot with Hakuryuu and him teaming up.

I agree, I don't expect much from the rest of the cast unless we want a Bleach/Naruto level final war arc...


----------



## LordPerucho (Dec 8, 2015)

I cant imagine Kouen face when he realizes Hakuei is still alive and he is forced to kill her in order to kill Arba


----------



## Reyes (Dec 8, 2015)

Man at this point outside of Yamoto can we expect much out from other SSA kings, development wise outside of maybe a small fight or a off screen fight.

It's hard to build up all these guys this late right?


----------



## LordPerucho (Dec 8, 2015)

Why arent u including Muu? .

The other SSA might be used to hype Uchiha Alibaba and Nerva(If Ohtaka is gonna make a serious threat).


----------



## Kellogem (Dec 8, 2015)

Reyes said:


> I agree, I don't expect much from the rest of the cast unless we want a Bleach/Naruto level final war arc...



Magis fights are short and the cast is not as big, if every character would get 2 chapter long fights which are pretty decent by magis standards (Hakuryuu vs Alibaba was like 3-4 chapter) we would get over with it in a half of a year...

Then we could have another 6 months for the final big fights against David and Gyokuen.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Dec 8, 2015)

I just want to see an all out fight between Ali Baba and Sinbad going the distance.


----------



## Harbour (Dec 9, 2015)

I just realized what movie i associate Ren family with. And Kouen/Hakuei specifically.
The Zhang Yimou's Hero (2002).

[YOUTUBE]4DBYWrzMqNA[/YOUTUBE]

There multiple versions of two characters love story and most of them end tragically. The actor and actress act beautifully and stories somehow reminds me the Hakuei's betrayal that led to Kouen's "death".

I highly recommend everyone watch this movie. Its visually and musically stunning.


----------



## LordPerucho (Dec 9, 2015)

SenseScans has finally released Chapters 286 and 287.

Alibaba being as strong as a fanalist .


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 9, 2015)

But the HxH level drawings tho 

His powers should mean he'll find his mates Aladdin and his household, Morg his betrothed and the rest of his gang I bet.

Kougyoku will be pleased to see him.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Dec 9, 2015)

Magi - Chapter 287 Online

Thanks Perch!


----------



## Reyes (Dec 9, 2015)

OK I didn't bother reading the spoilers in details, what are Alibaba powers and the explanation behind them


----------



## LordPerucho (Dec 9, 2015)

.


----------



## Kellogem (Dec 9, 2015)

Cant they have some security on those ships or something? ..thats pretty ridiculous, just letting the pirates have their way and from the look of it its an everyday thing.. what the hell are you doing, Sinbad?




Reyes said:


> OK I didn't bother reading the spoilers in details, what are Alibaba powers and the explanation behind them



its something like time slows down when he concentrates just like when someone has a near death experience..


----------



## Ryuzaki (Dec 9, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> its something like time slows down when he concentrates just like when someone has a near death experience..



That would explain his speed but what about his strength? That shit was unreal. He's like zombie-esque strength.


----------



## LordPerucho (Dec 16, 2015)

> The much talked about final arc! The destined reunion in the world after three years!?
> 
> The reunion between Alibaba and Kougyoku, who became the Emperor of the Kou Empire. After three years have passed, what Kougyoku is going to talk to her* 'friend'*, Alibaba, about...!?



Ohtaka is being such a teaser.

That screams "Fell into depravity".


----------



## LordPerucho (Dec 19, 2015)

290 are out 




*Spoiler*: __ 



Either she is faking or she just turned into another damsel in distress .


----------



## Keishin (Dec 19, 2015)

Lmao... Really.


----------



## Black Knight (Dec 19, 2015)

*Sighs in relief*


----------



## LordPerucho (Dec 19, 2015)

Korean Scans.

30 chapter


*Spoiler*: __ 



So.. for the looks of it, she never tried to kill Sinbad during the 3 year timeskip.


----------



## Drakor (Dec 19, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Korean Scans.
> 
> 30 chapter
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




Not like she could even if she wanted to 

Her best bet would be to defame him and show him as a villain to the world, but Sinbad eats well, lives well and has no dirty laundry for her to find


----------



## Harbour (Dec 19, 2015)

Oh she looks like typical Magi's bait. Either some shit sits inside her or she is Oscar-winner.


----------



## Kellogem (Dec 20, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



..Kougyoku had 2 options, staying sane and leading her country, or turning insane and fucking up her country. taking revenge on Sinbad never was an option (she could have get obsessed with it, but it wouldnt change the outcome). she would have needed Alibabas help either way, at least he didnt have to bother with a fallen Kougyokus stupid shit, so thats a good thing.

she can make herself useful in whats going to come.


----------



## LordPerucho (Dec 26, 2015)

SenseScan translated Chapter 288.

Chapter 241


----------



## Kuromaku (Dec 26, 2015)

Looks like the world of _Magi_ is transitioning from the old one where military might and protectionist policies dominated to the more heavily capitalist international system of today. It's actually pretty cool to see in a manga, even if the transition was jarringly rapid. Kind of makes me wonder just what could have happened in _Naruto_ if Kishimoto had followed through on similar hints of his fictional world in transition.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Dec 26, 2015)

Kuromaku said:


> Looks like the world of _Magi_ is transitioning from the old one where military might and protectionist policies dominated to the more heavily capitalist international system of today. It's actually pretty cool to see in a manga, even if the transition was jarringly rapid. Kind of makes me wonder just what could have happened in _Naruto_ if Kishimoto had followed through on similar hints of his fictional world in transition.



A more logical world build that lead to 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 world peace?


----------



## EternalRage (Jan 2, 2016)

>world peace
>magi


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jan 3, 2016)

You know the ending is gonna optimistic this is still shounen btw chapter 290 is out.


----------



## son_michael (Jan 3, 2016)

aww man I really feel bad for kogyouku.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 3, 2016)

Alibaba has a Sharingan/Za Warudo ability, Kougyoku shouldve attempted and backstab Sinbad? Didnt she say she wanted to kill him?


----------



## EternalRage (Jan 3, 2016)

Why is Alibaba getting so OP .-.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 3, 2016)

Because Sinbad(aka his future opponent) is also OP.

Kougyoku mindstate was seemed to be as bad as Cassims but she hasnt fallen to depravity yet..


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 4, 2016)

Will Sinbad get a similar ability to see movements like Alibaba?


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 4, 2016)

Does have a Djinn that could counter Alibabas ability?

Cant believe AliMor is more popular than AliKou, Kougyoku doesnt deserve to end up single .


----------



## santanico (Jan 4, 2016)

Oh but she will :ho


----------



## Reyes (Jan 4, 2016)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Will Sinbad get a similar ability to see movements like Alibaba?



No, Alibaba will only have this & he needed this.

He desperately needed some type of power up or power boost to stand with the top tiers of this verse.

The more the better I say if it's all going to fuck Sinbad/David in the end 



sant?nico said:


> Oh but she will :ho



Hey don't let the JudarXKougyoku shippers see this


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 4, 2016)

Everyone know Judar only has a thing for Hakuryuu .

Kougyoku has really suffered a lot in the last 3 years:

-Zephard.
-She still believes Kouen is dead
-Her other 2 siblings got banished from the Kou Empire(And Koumei might ended up a cripple).
-She has indirectly helped in destroying the Kou Empire

Btw 291 spoilers are out.




*Spoiler*: __ 



lol Kakoubun

Nice troll move by Alibaba on Sinbad.


----------



## Reyes (Jan 4, 2016)

LordPerucho said:


> Everyone know Judar only has a thing for Hakuryuu .



He will change and end up with her just like Sasuke and Sakura 

He will lose some interest in him since his hate is all but gone aside from Sinbad at this point. He will be mad he lost his edginess but will stay friends since they commonly hate Sinbad.


----------



## Reyes (Jan 4, 2016)

Hopefully the spoilers aren't really implying 
*Spoiler*: __ 



another fucking time skip,please let this just be some reason for the ISA won't be appearing there anytime soon and Alibaba can investigate Kou and find the resistance.


----------



## ~VK~ (Jan 4, 2016)

Damn, it's a miracle kougyoku hasn't fallen into depravity already.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 4, 2016)

Reyes said:


> Hopefully the spoilers aren't really implying
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Or maybe the focus will stop on him and we will finally move on to Aladdins group.

I want to see him and Morg, how much they have changed.

What are the chances Morg and Hakuryuu became a couple? .


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 4, 2016)

How accurate are this spoilers?


----------



## Reyes (Jan 4, 2016)

Nothing been confirmed.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 5, 2016)

Now the spoilers are confirmed

Besides



Any chance Kougyoku gets a harem by EoS?


----------



## Reyes (Jan 5, 2016)

Kougyoku will end up alone like Tenten 

Aladdin will get the only harem ending...maybe Budel.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 5, 2016)

But unlike Tenten, Kougyoku had development(more development than the rest of Magi girls and Nardo girls).

About the 291 Korean Scans
Link removed


*Spoiler*: __ 





Is KaKoubun the biggest failure in manga history? 

For some reason I hope the focus finally moves on to Aladdin group, who probably are living in Kina.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 15, 2016)

Oh my god this is way too fucking preachy.
Goddamn Ohtaka, learn some fucking subtlety.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 15, 2016)

Chapter 244

A hell of a speech by Alibaba, I was laughing how Kakoubun got demoted .

For somer reason this chapters wants me for Kougyoku to end up with Alibaba .


----------



## Kellogem (Jan 15, 2016)

I dont remember when was the last time Magi was exciting.. maybe when Yamato shot Koumei.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 15, 2016)

Alibaba comes out of nowhere and becomes the prime minister of the Kou Empire and even demands to receive for free the latest smartphone model.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 15, 2016)

Dat Alibaba becoming prime minister.

Funny how Sinbad gave in to his demands without knwing what the hell happened.

Alibaba for World?s King


----------



## Pliskin (Jan 15, 2016)

Soo, Gary Stu or just ridiculously competent at everything? Seriously, time compression and perfect empathy and economics 101 and mind control powers and a jesus savior backstory? Just one 'Last of his (sexy mussunderstood) race' away from fanfic selfinsert.


----------



## Kellogem (Jan 15, 2016)

only reason Sinbad gave in cause he cares about Alibabas opinion on him too much and he hardly gave a fuck about Kous debt. its not like Alibaba said anything convincing other than "but I thought you are a nicer guy than that".

if it was anyone else giving him that speech, he would be like "sorry, nope, thats not how it works"

he himself admitted he doesnt know shit about Kou, just repeated what that old man said to him, it was his connection with Sinbad what bought some time for them.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 15, 2016)

I think Sinbad was just, at least in part, surprised, no one, especially people who know him, ever spoke to him like that, ever since he was a kid, his charisma and aura of confidence made people rely on him and trust him with every problem, someone who knows his capacities saying his help is not needed may be a first for him.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jan 15, 2016)

You know I'm pretty impressed by the amount of politics the series has progressed into these days. Anyways I'm willing to bet Sinbad wants Kou to try and get back up only so he can have the last laugh when the empire gets crushed.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 15, 2016)

The term Gary Stu or Mary Sue is used too much. He simply called Sinbad out on his bullshit and called in a favour. The thing that stood out was his forwardness; before his time away he didn't know how to separate his admiration for Sinbad from his sense of right and wrong.


----------



## son_michael (Jan 18, 2016)

Alibaba has so much wisdom now that he has absolutely no hesitation in acting on what he perceives to be the right path. No hesitation= a very dangerous individual.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 18, 2016)

292 Korean Scans

Link removed

We Kingdom now.


----------



## Kellogem (Jan 18, 2016)

where the fuck is this manga going?

at this point I wish Arba would be like "screw Sinbad" and start some war.

was this Alibabas "solve xys problems" corner and now he moves along? damn, this arc lacks tension so much..


----------



## Harbour (Jan 18, 2016)

Realistically in the circumstances of financial default and empress inability to fix situation for couple years, her speech wouldnt work positively and all these people would kill her right now and here or many times before.
But whatever, its shounen.


----------



## Reyes (Jan 18, 2016)

Wake me up when Alibaba finds Aladdin and the others 

See you guys in 3 months


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 18, 2016)

Reyes said:


> Wake me up when Alibaba finds Aladdin and the others
> 
> See you guys in 3 months



Aladdin might find Alibaba instead with Mou in hand.


----------



## Reyes (Jan 18, 2016)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Aladdin might find Alibaba instead with Mou in hand.



I will take anything at this point, I want resistance shit against Sinbad


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 18, 2016)

Reyes said:


> Wake me up when Alibaba finds Aladdin and the others
> 
> See you guys in 3 months



Dont u mean 2 months(Rumor is Ohtaka is saving Aladdins return for Chapter 300). .

Did anyone not expect Alibaba to be "that perfect" when the Main Antagonist is also "Perfect" as well?

Ohtaka just continues to tease AliKou even more...


----------



## Reyes (Jan 18, 2016)

LordPerucho said:


> Dont u mean 2 months(Rumor is Ohtaka is saving Aladdins return for Chapter 300). .
> 
> Did anyone not expect Alibaba to be "that perfect" when the Main Antagonist is also "Perfect" as well?
> 
> Ohtaka just continues to tease AliKou even more...



I think it's disappointing Alibaba is a but to perfect. I know Alibaba would eventually grow up and mature and have answers to the problems int he world of Magi, but a lot of that development happened off screen. It would be better if we saw it a bit more.

Sinbad I never really saw as perfect or at least fully. He appear to be blessed by fate itself and always look better than anyone else, but underneath he's some been hinted to have a dark side and manipulator. Basically even if he's done good for this world I can't help but have some distrust of Sinbad knowing something is up.

Hell Sinbad might not be that impress now the only reason the world good now is because of him.


----------



## Harbour (Jan 18, 2016)

Tell me guys when we will go back to who? Kouen.


----------



## Reyes (Jan 18, 2016)

Harbour said:


> Tell me guys when we will go back to who? Kouen.



Shortly after we meet up with Hakuryuu or maybe same time we see him, can't imagine him leaving them if he's a consider a criminal in Sinbad world. 

Yamoto also with him and just sinks the island and they hide there.


----------



## Goud (Jan 18, 2016)

Worth picking up again? Kinda stopped reading after the last arc ended and waiting for a sizeable number of chapters to have been released / the arc picking up, before reading it all in bulk.


----------



## Reyes (Jan 18, 2016)

Goud said:


> Worth picking up again? Kinda stopped reading after the last arc ended and waiting for a sizeable number of chapters to have been released / the arc picking up, before reading it all in bulk.



Ehhh not really, It's not bad just...sort of dull. You can try though if you really care about the world/world building of the series.

Alibaba talking with Sinbad, the talk with Budel were the best chapters so far. Other than everyone being surprised Ali is alive chapter.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 18, 2016)

Reyes said:


> I think it's disappointing Alibaba is a but to perfect. I know Alibaba would eventually grow up and mature and have answers to the problems int he world of Magi, but a lot of that development happened off screen. It would be better if we saw it a bit more.
> 
> Sinbad I never really saw as perfect or at least fully. He appear to be blessed by fate itself and always look better than anyone else, but underneath he's some been hinted to have a dark side and manipulator. Basically even if he's done good for this world I can't help but have some distrust of Sinbad knowing something is up.
> 
> Hell Sinbad might not be that impress now the only reason the world good now is because of him.



100 years of experience are sure paying off big time.

We better see the key behind this New World Sinbad has created, im still sticking with the theory of him using the Djinns as how Mogamett was using the Goei..

The good thing about this chapter is that Kougyoku has regained her confidence and actually acting as a leader, more and more feels Alibaba is gonna be her King .


----------



## Reyes (Jan 18, 2016)

Don't think that can happen seeing that I doubt she will stay leading Kou by the end of the manga.


----------



## Kellogem (Jan 18, 2016)

LordPerucho said:


> 100 years of experience are sure paying off big time.
> 
> We better see the key behind this New World Sinbad has created, im still sticking with the theory of him using the Djinns as how Mogamett was using the Goei..
> 
> The good thing about this chapter is that Kougyoku has regained her confidence and actually acting as a leader, more and more feels Alibaba is gonna be her King .



its not experience since he didnt experience shit.. its like 100 years in a jail.

he got a sharingan and since there is no pressure on him now, got confident in meddling with others business. I dont think his character changed all that much, just his position. at least the mangaka failed to convince me he is all wise now he havent had the chance to make some difficult decisions requiring such wisdom (giving sinbad a call and asking for a favor as the son of the king who helped sinbad out is not one.. he was just using his connections)

its like how kishimoto dropped the ball with the difficult problems and flaws of the ninja system failing to make naruto a wise leader, instead made him some ninja jesus and have everyone join forces against the big bad and fight a zombie army. same way alibaba didnt have any wisdom and just "balls" because he dared to call out sinbad on his hypocrisy and ask for favors because their past.

alibaba is a disappointment so far, you can tell the mangaka is trying to make him badass and shit without putting some real substance into it.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jan 20, 2016)

Well I would hope world peace does not come as quickly and almost as simply as it did in Naruto. Literally right after the final fight we just timeskip into new peace yeah Kishi was in a bind, but I'm pretty sure if he didn't include pointless chapters on random ninjas hyping Naruto he would have had some time to world build and develop other characters. As for Magi sure Sinbad gathered the world together, and yet things are not so easily resolved are they?


----------



## son_michael (Jan 21, 2016)

Kell?gem said:


> its not experience since he didnt experience shit.. its like 100 years in a jail.
> 
> he got a sharingan and since there is no pressure on him now, got confident in meddling with others business. I dont think his character changed all that much, just his position. at least the mangaka failed to convince me he is all wise now he havent had the chance to make some difficult decisions requiring such wisdom (giving sinbad a call and asking for a favor as the son of the king who helped sinbad out is not one.. he was just using his connections)
> 
> ...




didn't he travel for 100 years as a soul? That's not like being in a jail, who knows what he saw and heard.


----------



## Kellogem (Jan 21, 2016)

we still dont see how Sinbad is bad other than he is David/ Il Illah incarnate with a legit baddie on his side... Ohtaka has to make shit hit the fan some way or another, cause Sinbad seems to be a good ruler - not perfect, but I dont think such should exist.

so we dont even see what the problems are Alibaba supposed to face and have some answer to this late to the story.. I doubt its the communist shit they introduced with Kou, it practically disappeared, and it cant be slavery or poverty either anymore. but I doubt the flaws of capitalism is going to be something the last arc and probably battles would be revolved around.

Im afraid its just going to be some spiritual shit, like David taking over and sacrifice the world or some other destiny/sollomons flow related apocalypse scenario and in the end serve only as a big battle for the protagonists to win so essentialy end the same way as Naruto with the protagonist not having a single answer to all the difficult questions.



son_michael said:


> didn't he travel for 100 years as a soul? That's not like being in a jail, who knows what he saw and heard.



eh, that might be, but thats still different than experimenting things on his skin.. in that case its being in a jail for 100 years with a TV and internet. its just knowledge, not experience.


----------



## son_michael (Jan 21, 2016)

Kell?gem said:


> eh, that might be, but thats still different than experimenting things on his skin.. in that case its being in a jail for 100 years with a TV and internet. its just knowledge, not experience.




Then you might as well call our lives a jail since the "world" he was in as a soul was just as big.

For all you know, he ran into other souls that taught him things. There's no way you can compare alibaba's 100 years of roaming another realm to watching tv. If he practiced 1 kick a million times as a soul then he's gonna remember how to do it in his normal body.


----------



## Kellogem (Jan 21, 2016)

son_michael said:


> Then you might as well call our lives a jail since the "world" he was in as a soul was just as big.
> 
> For all you know, he ran into other souls that taught him things. There's no way you can compare alibaba's 100 years of roaming another realm to watching tv. If he practiced 1 kick a million times as a soul then he's gonna remember how to do it in his normal body.



nope, because in the world we live in, all we do has consequences, we can get hurt and die and feel with 5 senses as physical beings.

Alibaba was just browsing through things, and I doubt if you have no physical body you can feel things the same way and practice fighting. without physical body he should be limited to observation, or at least thats how it would make sense.


----------



## Reyes (Jan 21, 2016)

Hoping this whole speech cause the others to notice Alibaba and Morg comes back to kidnap him.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 21, 2016)

Kell?gem said:


> its not experience since he didnt experience shit.. its like 100 years in a jail.
> 
> he got a sharingan and since there is no pressure on him now, got confident in meddling with others business. I dont think his character changed all that much, just his position. at least the mangaka failed to convince me he is all wise now he havent had the chance to make some difficult decisions requiring such wisdom (giving sinbad a call and asking for a favor as the son of the king who helped sinbad out is not one.. he was just using his connections)
> 
> ...




Its more like Alibabas doing proved Hakuryuu was right about him..


----------



## Fourangers (Jan 23, 2016)

I suddenly had this terrible theory that came out of nowhere, I didn't check if there's any fact that might back up my theory but I think:


*Spoiler*: __ 




Another reason that the new Alliance confiscated the Djinn weapons is because they want to use Djinn's powers and they are also sucking their magoi to develop the world. 

Small items such as the cellphone and the magic carpet can use the user's own magoi. But what about big ships? The Sindria's headquarters? Maybe they imprisoned a Djinn to keep the place alight.




Anyways, it's just a random thought that occurred me, I might be all sorts of wrong about it lol.

EDIT: Also, chapter 292 in Chinese:



Kougyoku-sama


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 25, 2016)

Korean Scans for Chapter 293.

Secondary link


----------



## Reyes (Jan 25, 2016)

I'm loving this EXCITING CLIMACTIC ARC OF MAGI....


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 25, 2016)

Its practically the new Boat/Namek/Farming Arc..


----------



## Reyes (Jan 25, 2016)

Farming arc is Vinland or Vagabond right?


----------



## Kellogem (Jan 25, 2016)

it feels like anime filler.. not from magis anime though, that was more ridiculous as opposed to boring.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 25, 2016)

Vagabond(Still yet to check VS).

The current arc wouldnt be boring if it had more character development like Vagabonds Farming arc had(Shuzaku, Iori).

It really looks like Ohtaka wants to drag this arc until Chapter 299/300, when Aladdin should return by then.


----------



## Breadman (Jan 27, 2016)

Is it bad that I'm not upset with this arc?

It's actually arcs like these that I like. So often mangas focus on the battle aspect of things, and that's what tends to drag them down. I mean, Bleach is probably one of the best examples as to what happens when you have too many battles going on in succession, and no world/character building.


----------



## Kellogem (Jan 27, 2016)

I wouldnt mind world / character building, if it would have some weight. but its just Alibaba shining, everyone around him like "woah, this guy is so cool" with the most basic economy lessons.. now kougyoku got her shit together because of alibabas help, great.

the world building and development during the alma toran arc was much better even if at some point it became a drag.

also last time magi had a decent battle was alibaba vs hakuryuu, and that wasnt yesterday.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 27, 2016)

Kell?gem said:


> I wouldnt mind world / character building, if it would have some weight. but its just Alibaba shining, everyone around him like "woah, this guy is so cool" with the most basic economy lessons.. now* kougyoku got her shit together because of alibabas help, great.
> *
> the world building and development during the alma toran arc was much better even if at some point it became a drag.
> 
> also last time magi had a decent battle was alibaba vs hakuryuu, and that wasnt yesterday.



This part wouldnt be bad if only Alibaba ends up with her, but I really doubt it .


----------



## Kellogem (Jan 27, 2016)

I havent even read the translation of that last chapter.. I dont know if its out or not, but I dont even care nowadays to have a release.

I hope Morg at least is going to appear next. I dont miss Aladdin much.


----------



## Mizura (Jan 29, 2016)

You guys are so negative. Personally I like that the author is taking things one step further by not simply going 'and then capitalism and then everything is peace and greeeat', instead acknowledging that it is a(n economic) war with losers and that needs to be 'fought'.

Yes yes, Kougyoko needed Alibaba's help. Most presidents get policies drafted for them by their close aids too, Kougyoku is still the leader of her country, and that speech was quite nice. Besides, are you telling me that Alibaba never got any help from others to get to where he is? Even Sinbad got help on his way up.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 29, 2016)

292 is out.

What is Blut Vene?

AliKou more canon than ever .


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 29, 2016)

LordPerucho said:


> 292 is out.
> 
> Link removed
> 
> *AliKou more canon than ever* .



Meh, it's admiration.

You do know his real love, right?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 29, 2016)

The snail place of the releases is just indication that the team wants this manga to end.


----------



## Luciana (Jan 29, 2016)

Kell?gem said:


> I havent even read the translation of that last chapter.. I dont know if its out or not, but I dont even care nowadays to have a release.
> 
> I hope Morg at least is going to appear next. I dont miss Aladdin much.




Came to post something similar, lol. After seeing the raws and a basic summary of what happened, I didn't even bother with the fully translated chapter. 
I opened the first page and went "meh, fuck it"


----------



## Araragi (Jan 29, 2016)

I quite liked this chap and Kou's speech. 

Alibaba talking sin into delaying the debt payment was actually pretty funny. 
But my AliKou when


----------



## Reyes (Jan 29, 2016)

>People thinking Alikou is still possible


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 29, 2016)

Everyone completely forgot the panel about Morg saying she's willing to wait for him to reciprocate her feelings in future.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 29, 2016)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Meh, it's admiration.
> 
> You do know his real love, right?






Morg mightve fell in love with Hakuryuu during the timeskip .


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 29, 2016)

Nah she rejected him.

Her heart pines for Ali


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 29, 2016)

She was WILLING to wait for him but then he died, Morg and Hakuryuu couldve started a relationship during the timeskip due to Hakuryuu now looking more than Alibaba than being an edge lord .


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 29, 2016)

More likely she become a nun and went to the old continent for a while to find herself. Which wouldn't surprise me like if she hooked up with some else tho.

Well see soon enough.


----------



## Araragi (Jan 29, 2016)

Reyes said:


> >People thinking Alikou is still possible



shutup zidane.

OTP 4lyfe


----------



## Reyes (Jan 29, 2016)

You will be swimming in tears soon enough


----------



## Keishin (Jan 29, 2016)

What a funny chapter. Brainwashing the citizens...


----------



## Araragi (Jan 29, 2016)

Reyes said:


> You will be swimming in tears soon enough



yours?


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 29, 2016)

Besides, that confession between Morg and Alibaba mightve been the equivalent of Sakura and Nardos confession during the Kage Submit Arc .

Doesnt help that Kougyoku has had far more development than Morg.


----------



## Reyes (Jan 29, 2016)

Josuke said:


> yours?



Your own bish


----------



## Roman (Jan 29, 2016)

LordPerucho said:


> Besides, that confession between Morg and Alibaba mightve been the equivalent of Sakura and Nardos confession during the Kage Submit Arc .





Morgiana was serious about her confession. That makes all the difference.


----------



## Reyes (Jan 29, 2016)

Roman said:


> Morgiana *was serious about her confession.* That makes all the difference.



So thought Narusaku fans 

Thought they gonna have some shitty ass bench scene in the end


----------



## santanico (Jan 29, 2016)

Reyes said:


> >People thinking Alikou is still possible





Speedy Jag. said:


> Everyone completely forgot the panel about Morg saying she's willing to wait for him to reciprocate her feelings in future.



apparently they're in denial


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 29, 2016)

No worries, me and Reyes will be drinking your tears soon enough.


----------



## santanico (Jan 29, 2016)

not me, I'm AliMor all the way


----------



## Araragi (Jan 29, 2016)

We'll see


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 29, 2016)

sant?nico said:


> not me, I'm AliMor all the way



Good man.


----------



## Reyes (Jan 29, 2016)

AliMor all the way 

KouJud will happen


----------



## santanico (Jan 29, 2016)

AliKou fans really are the equivalent of NS fans


----------



## Araragi (Jan 29, 2016)

Reyes said:


> AliMor all the way
> 
> *KouJud *will happen


----------



## Reyes (Jan 29, 2016)

sant?nico said:


> AliKou fans really are the equivalent of NS fans



That's harsh  



Josuke said:


>



I don't care for it either, but it's like SasuSaku, it's just gonna happen.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 29, 2016)

sant?nico said:


> AliKou fans really are the equivalent of NS fans



Well tbh I always saw them like this

AliMor: NaruSaku

AliKou: NaruHina

HakuMor: SasuSaku





Reyes said:


> AliMor all the way
> 
> *KouJud will happen*



Nah, He will end up single like Aladdin.

The only couple that is set in stone for EoS is Kouen and Hakuei.


----------



## santanico (Jan 29, 2016)

take that back


----------



## Araragi (Jan 29, 2016)

Aladdin seduces all of them, what are you even on about 

Aladdin x yamu is happening tho


----------



## Reyes (Jan 29, 2016)

Would make the arc interesting if it did


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 29, 2016)

This story is based on Arabian myths and you mofos are talking about monogamous pairings? MorAliKou is the way.


----------



## Fourangers (Jan 29, 2016)

I hope to all Gods all high and below that there won't have any unnecessary and shitty romantic triangle plot that will derail the main story because am I sick with the Naruto fandom. 



LordPerucho said:


> Well tbh I always saw them like this
> 
> AliMor: NaruSaku
> 
> ...



Ew no. To begin with, Morgianna has way more spine than Sakura who basically lets Sasuke run all over her. With a smile. Begging for more.

Anyways, am I sick seeing pairing drama. 


Nice development from Kougyoku, I really like that she started from a basic "sub-boss" at the beginning of the story, warmed up with everyone and became the empress of today.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 29, 2016)

People would rather have romance subplot over the current politics stuff .

The only similarity Morg and Sakura have is that both started out as heroines and later became irrevelant due to bad writing.(But it also happened to other current popular series).

Kougyoku had way more development than Hinata though.

She went from bitch to a pacifist to showing clear leadership(far better than Hakuryuus).

Like it or not she is the best girl in the Magi series(in terms of development) .


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 29, 2016)

Kou probably is the only girl to have any development tho.

Plus I'm disappointed how irrelevant the Fanalis have become.


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Jan 31, 2016)

Sometimes this manga makes me sad...........

AliKou 2016.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 31, 2016)

Fourangers said:


> I hope to all Gods all high and below that there won't have any unnecessary and shitty romantic triangle plot that will derail the main story because am I sick with the Naruto fandom.



Actually that's the most entertaining factor in this bore of a manga.


----------



## Fourangers (Jan 31, 2016)

^then I must be the exception of the rule, because I actually enjoy the whole politics thing and would rather pluck my eyes out than see romantic triangle drama.

If I want to see romantic triangle, I'd read a fucking shoujo manga.


----------



## LordPerucho (Feb 1, 2016)

here

Korean Scans for 295


*Spoiler*: __ 



Welcome Back, Kou Siblings.


----------



## Reyes (Feb 1, 2016)

Sightly less boring...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Maybe something will finally happen since Sinbad done with Alibaba


----------



## Reyes (Feb 1, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Man Kouen not looking so good there, wonder why he's so sick?


----------



## LordPerucho (Feb 1, 2016)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Man Kouen not looking so good there, wonder why he's so sick?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Maybe the effects of using Phenex on Hakuryuu .

I have the feeling he is gonna die along with Hakuei .


----------



## Reyes (Feb 1, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Give him 2 weeks and he will be fit again like Alibaba 

Or he get Phenex to make his legs and bring him back his health.


----------



## LordPerucho (Feb 1, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 



But then why would he give away his legs to Hakuryuu? There should be a limit of how much Phenex can heal without putting ur health in danger.

The most interesting part is Koumei heading back to the Palace, besides i cant wait to see Koumei and Kouha fighting again with their DE since their magoi supply drastically increased based how big they look(Koumei can rock the scar on his chest like Luffy).

I would also want Kouen to fight again and get revenge on Sinbad once he finds out what happened to his waifu Hakuei tbh.


----------



## LordPerucho (Feb 2, 2016)

Volume 28 Omake translated.



We better get some Kina Omakes for Volume 29...


----------



## Rai (Feb 2, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn...I wanted to see Sinbad vs Kouen.

Current Kouen is shit.


----------



## Reyes (Feb 2, 2016)

ℜai said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



That dream is long dead, time to move on.


Why exactly?


----------



## LordPerucho (Feb 2, 2016)

ℜai said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



He got Magoi Cancer


----------



## Keishin (Feb 2, 2016)

I think it's about time Sinbad kicks Alibaba's ass


----------



## Reyes (Feb 2, 2016)

Alibaba will have plot and sage armor doe 



'Magi on the cover!! A great tension with Sinbad...!?

Alibaba is running about and aiming for the rebuilding of the Kou Empire, and standing in his way is Sinbad...!?'


----------



## Kellogem (Feb 4, 2016)

More Baby Steps

kouha looks girlier than ever..


----------



## Reyes (Feb 4, 2016)

Kouha is the most girlier person in the series.


----------



## Kellogem (Feb 4, 2016)

Reyes said:


> Kouha is the most girlier person in the series.



Titus is a good competitor tho..


----------



## Fourangers (Feb 4, 2016)

Is Ren Kouha really a guy? He's too pretty to be a man I mean...


----------



## Reyes (Feb 5, 2016)

Fourangers said:


> Is Ren Kouha really a guy? He's too pretty to be a man I mean...



He is, just a very pretty guy


----------



## Harbour (Feb 5, 2016)

That fecking Kouha.
Why mangaka want to make people feel uncomfortable? Like seriously, its a trap!

Also wonder why Kouen's face has so much wrinkles. He looks like he is ill.
Also dont get it, does Sinbad know that Kouen is alive or doesnt?


----------



## LordPerucho (Feb 5, 2016)

Harbour said:


> That fecking Kouha.
> Why mangaka want to make people feel uncomfortable? Like seriously, its a trap!
> 
> Also wonder why Kouen's face has so much wrinkles. He looks like he is ill.
> Also dont get it, does Sinbad know that Kouen is alive or doesnt?



He has magoi cancer .

And yeah, he knows the Siblings are alive.


----------



## Fourangers (Feb 5, 2016)

Reyes said:


> He is, just a very pretty guy



It's just that he's probably around 15, 16 years old but he still have a delicate body structure instead of building some muscles or something like this. No one would get such feminine looks and body unless you're purposely doing this by adding hormones to your system and--OK, nevermind I'm starting to overthink over a fucking fictional manga and this is giving me migraines. 

On the other hand, I'm starting to dread how Aladdin is going to look like once Alibaba finds him.  Me wants a manly boy ok.


----------



## Reyes (Feb 5, 2016)

Harbour said:


> That fecking Kouha.
> Why mangaka want to make people feel uncomfortable? Like seriously, its a trap!
> 
> Also wonder why Kouen's face has so much wrinkles. He looks like he is ill.
> Also dont get it, does Sinbad know that Kouen is alive or doesnt?



Up to late ready scrolls takes it's toll eventually 

Yes, he seemly keeps him around because he would then lose 3 MV's that he would have to go find again.



Fourangers said:


> It's just that he's probably around 15, 16 years old but he still have a delicate body structure instead of building some muscles or something like this. No one would get such feminine looks and body unless you're purposely doing this by adding hormones to your system and--OK, nevermind I'm starting to overthink over a fucking fictional manga and this is giving me migraines.
> 
> On the other hand, I'm starting to dread how Aladdin is going to look like once Alibaba finds him.  Me wants a manly boy ok.



Kouha is 19 now.

He and Morg might have the most radical physical changes.


----------



## LordPerucho (Feb 5, 2016)

Morg is probably looking like Muuron and Aladdin is sure gonna be taller than Alibaba.

Poor Alibaba is gonna end up as the midget of the Main Cast..


----------



## Reyes (Feb 5, 2016)

LordPerucho said:


> Morg is probably looking like Muuron and Aladdin is sure gonna be taller than Alibaba.
> 
> Poor Alibaba is gonna end up as the midget of the Main Cast..



Alibaba gonna get a short complex like Edward Elric


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 5, 2016)

LordPerucho said:


> Morg is probably looking like Muuron and *Aladdin is sure gonna be taller than Alibaba*.
> 
> Poor Alibaba is gonna end up as the midget of the Main Cast..



Eh, Aladdin was much shorter than Alibaba

Unless you're comparing him with his household before the skip?


----------



## Fourangers (Feb 5, 2016)

Reyes said:


> Kouha is 19 now.
> 
> He and Morg might have the most radical physical changes.



That's even worse! 

How much longer do we have to wait gaaaaaaaah--at least throw some teaser to us! Non-sequitor, considering that Hakuryuu still has his djinn and Morgianna lost hers when Alibaba "died", is she going to be Hakuryuu's household then? 



Reyes said:


> Alibaba gonna get a short complex like Edward Elric



The ultimate proof that Alibaba is the main character. The shortest of the group is the main character of any shounen clich? = jackpot!(?)


----------



## Harbour (Feb 5, 2016)

Kouha legs and face are just


----------



## Araragi (Feb 5, 2016)

Closing thread


----------



## Reznor (Feb 5, 2016)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

